# knitting tea party 25 april '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 25 April 14

I am havin mind. It just seems that this year seems to be flying by faster than usual. 59° today which is Wednesday  I have had the front door open most of the afternoon because the sun was really warm and there was no breeze so it the warmth coming in felt good.

I think hickory stepped on my roomba and pulled the bumber loose  I called and asked them if there was a repair shop close by  not only are there no repair shops close by  there are no repair shops period. Duh! I probably should have taken it to the sweeper guy in bryan but I really doubt if he could do anything with it. So I ordered another one. It was a real debate whether to upgrade or to stay with what I had. The upgrade said it would pick up fifty percent more dirt. I always thought my roomba did well with the dirt. So I stayed with what I had and saved over $200 which I promptly turned around and spent on the braava robotic floor mop. I intend to have the cleanest floors in town. However  heidi is going to have a cow.

I am unhappy with my tile floors that heidi and gary choose  I like the pattern  and it really was a good choice and I would be more than happy to keep it if it was wearing well. The tiles are constantly moving. One day I will have a crack here  the next day I will have two cracks there. When you look across it  it looks wavy  you can feel the edges. I was moving the bed the other day and it hit an edge of tile and would not move any further. The tile was not super expensive but neither was in cheap  I have had them out twice  the second time the tore out a bunch and relayed it. It is not working. So tomorrow I will call them and ask them to come out and remove it and give my money back. I hate confrontation so hope they dont argue too much. I want it gone and money in my bank.

I am anxious to see the mop work  it uses north star technology to help it map out the floor to make sure it hits every spot. You can also use it like a swifter. I will give you a full report the first time I use it.

I think I am going to start out with a couple of chicken dishes  most everyone likes chicken  I could be a vegetarian if I could still eat chicken. Lol

Quick One Pot Hungarian Chicken and Noodles With Cabbage

Notes: When covering with lid, leave slightly askew to allow some steam to escape and to keep mixture from boiling over. I like this dish with clean flavors, but for a creamier and richer, though more muted flavor, stir in the sour cream at the end.

Serves 4

Ingredients
3 tablespoons (1 1/2 ounces) unsalted butter
2 medium onions, finely chopped (about 2 cups)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds
1 pound ground chicken
1 small head cabbage (about 1 pound), quartered, cored, sliced into 1-inch strips
1 1/2 cups low sodium homemade or store-bought low sodium chicken stock
5 ounces egg noodles
1/3 cup fresh parsley leaves, chopped
4 to 6 tablespoons sour cream, optional (see note above)

Procedures

Heat butter in skillet over medium heat until melted. Add onions and 1 teaspoon salt. Cook, stirring, until onions have softened, 6 to 8 minutes. Stir in caraway seeds and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

Add chicken and cook, stirring, until chicken is no longer pink, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in cabbage and cook until wilted to about half it's volume, about 3 minutes. Stir in chicken broth, another teaspoon salt, and 1/2 teaspoon black pepper. Bring to simmer. Nestle in egg noodles, cover, and gently simmer, stirring occasionally, until noodles are cooked but still quite firm, 5 to 6 minutes.

Remove from heat, stir in parsley, stir in sour cream (if using), season to taste and serve. Broth will thicken slightly upon resting.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/03/one-pot-hungarian-cabbage-noodles-chicken-recipe.html?utm_source=Serious+Eats+Newsletters&utm_campaign=d7ca1d324f-Serious_Eats_Recipe_Newsletter_April_2_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_f166ad0e5c-d7ca1d324f-2189602

NICKS CHILI CHICKEN

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 teaspoons ginger paste
2 teaspoons garlic paste
500g chicken thigh fillets, cut into 2.5cm pieces
1 long green chilli, deseeded and sliced
1 small red capsicum, diced
¼ cup chopped spring onions
1 cup (250ml) chicken stock
1 teaspoon vinegar
1 teaspoon soy sauce
4 teaspoons cornflour

¼ cup chopped spring onion tops (green part), to garnish steamed rice and sliced cucumber, to serve
Serves 4

Heat 1 tablespoon of the oil in a saucepan on high heat. Add 1 teaspoon each of the ginger and garlic pastes.

Add the chicken and sauté for a few minutes, until browned.

Remove from heat, take the chicken out of the pan using a slotted spoon and place into a bowl.

Return the pan to the heat and add the other tablespoon of oil. Add the remaining ginger and garlic pastes, chilli, capsicum and spring onions.

Season with salt. Sauté for a minute, then add the chicken stock, vinegar and soy sauce. Return the chicken to the pan.

Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 34 minutes.

Combine the cornflour with 1/4 cup (60ml) water and stir in. Cook until the sauce boils and thickens.

Remove from the heat and garnish with spring onion tops. Serve with hot steamed rice and cucumber.

www,cookrepublic,com

QUINOA STUFFED CHICKEN BREASTS - GF

4 servings

Ingredients

4 medium chicken breasts (5-6 ounces each) 
1 cup tri-color quinoa, rinsed 
1 bunch fresh spinach 
6 ounces feta cheese, crumbled 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
Pinch of salt 
Pinch of red pepper flakes 
Olive oil 
Helpful Equipment Meat Tenderizer

The Stuffing

This stuffing is super versatile. If chicken breasts arent your thing, you can use it in stuffed mushrooms or just eat it as a side dish!

The base of the stuffing is this beautiful tri-color quinoa that Bobs Red Mill makes. Its awesome and delicious, but you could use any quinoa if you cant find it.

Depending on the quinoa you end up using, your cooking instructions might vary a bit so you should check the instructions.

For most quinoa though, youll want to rinse the quinoa in cold water and then simmer it in a few cups of water for about 20 minutes, covered, until its light and fluffy.

To add some extra flavors to the filling, I sauteed some spinach quickly with a drizzle of olive oil. I used a full bunch of adult spinach and seasoned it with some salt and red pepper flakes.
Start with a lot

When the spinach is wilted, let it cool and then chop it up. Youll need some crumbled feta also!

Feta is betta.

Stuffing the Chicken

To start, take your chicken breasts and butterfly them horizontally so they lay flat. Dont cut all the way through them though. Then cover each one with some plastic wrap and gently pound them out into an even thickness.

You dont need to use a lot of force here. Just gently pound them so they are in an even shape.

Then remove the plastic wrap and pile on the filling! Dont worry about over-stuffing these. Some filling might fall out, but thats okay.

Depending on the size of your chicken breasts, you should be able to stuff them with 1/3-1/2 cup of stuffing.

Dont be light on the filling.

Then just roll the chicken up and secure each one with a few skewers. Dont stress about losing filling or getting it perfect. Itll be fine!

Dont worry about spill over.

Cooking the Chicken

To make sure the chicken stays stuffed, it helps to sear it and then finish it in the oven. I recommend seasoning the chicken with salt and pepper and then searing them in a hot skillet over medium-high heat with a drizzle of oil.

Sear the chicken breasts with the seam-side down first so it locks in the filling. Sear each one for about five minutes.

Then you can sear them for a few minutes on the second side also and then transfer them straight to a hot oven. The oven will gently cook the chicken through.

Cook them for about 25 minutes at 350 degrees F. If you want to be super-sure your chicken is cooked through, I recommend testing them with a meat thermometer. Youre looking for an internal temperature of around 165 degrees.

You can also test one to make sure by slicing it in half, but its best to let the chicken rest for a few minutes before slicing into it.

Then you can serve these beauties up with any side of your choosing. I just roasted a few brussels sprouts to serve on the side and also piled on some extra filling that I had to round out the plate.

This was such a delicious and healthy dinner and makes for a great presentation.

http://www.macheesmo.com/2014/03/quinoa-stuffed-chicken/

HOISIN CHICKEN SOBA

YIELD - Serves 4.

Ingredients

1 pound chicken breasts 
6 ounces soba noodles 
8 ounces edamame 
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons sesame oil 
1 teaspoon sriracha chili sauce 
Pinch of salt or dash of soy sauce 
Fresh scallions, garnish 
Hoisin Marinade:
2 tablespoons hoisin sauce 
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar 
2 teaspoons worcestershire sauce 
1 teaspoon five spice powder 
Helpful Equipment - A grill or grill pan

Flavor Chicken

This marinade is a combination of some of the most flavor-packed things in my pantry: Hoisin sauce, balsamic vinegar, worcestershire sauce, and five spice powder.
Its thick and wonderful.

Rub this all over the chicken and let it sit for at least 20 minutes. In reality you could marinate these guys overnight even.

Since its grilling season (sort of), I highly recommend dusting off the grill for these guys. It gives them some nice color and use can use any leftover marinade to baste the chicken as it cooks (just dont put any marinade on the cooked chicken once its off the grill since the marinade was in raw chicken).

They will need 8-10 minutes per side to get cooked through, depending on the thickness.

A meat thermometer is a good idea if you are worried about over or under cooking them. You are shooting for around 165 degrees F.

When the chicken comes off the grill, let it rest for a few minutes and then slice it into big chunks.

The Soba Salad

I have a mild soba obsession these days and have been using it a lot for noodle salads and stuff. I like it because it cooks fast but also has a more robust flavor than spaghetti.

Cook your soba according to the package and when there is 1-2 minutes left, toss in the frozen edamame as well. You could use peas if you cant find edamame.

Then you can drain everything together.

Toss the noodles and edamame with the rice wine vinegar, sesame oil, and sriracha.

Add the chicken and stir everything together.

Spoon it up with lots of fresh scallions as a garnish.

There are many things that are lovely about this dish, but I love it because I think it might be better on day two when its cold and the flavors have had a chance to mingle in the fridge for a night.

http://www.macheesm

Turkey Meatloaf Florentine

Yield: 4 servings, 8 pieces

Ingredients:

1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup diced onion
2 cups packed baby spinach
1 ln lean ground turkey {99% fat free}
1 egg
1 cup fresh bread crumbs*
3/4 cup ketchup, divided
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions:

In a large skillet, heat olive oil over medium heat.

Stir in onion and sauté 5 minutes or until they start to get tender.

Stir in the spinach and cover to wilt. You might want to stir the spinach around to get it down to the bottom of the pan under the onions.

Chop the spinach mixture up into smaller pieces and add it to a large bowl with the turkey, egg, bread crumbs, 1/4 cup ketchup, worcestershire sauce, thyme, salt and pepper.

Stir to combine and press into a greased loaf pan.

Top with remaining 1/2 cup ketchup and bake at 375 degrees for 45-55 minutes or until thermometer reads an internal temperature of 165 degrees or higher.

Sit for 10 minutes, then slice and serve.

Serving size 109g  calories 155  total fat 3.0g  cjp;esterp; 56mg  sodium 344 mg  potassium 156mg  total carts 11.2g  protein 16.5g

http://www.laurenslatest.com/turkey-meatloaf-florentine/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+laurenslatest%2FyMlk+%28Lauren%27s+Latest%29

one way you can tell summer is on its way is all the television shows on the main channels are repeats. Some I watch  and sometimes I watch one I missed or have a short memory of. Some  like criminal minds I watch over and over. They are on a&e in the morning and the afternoon and Sunday night after the nightly news  that one I usually miss. I just like the show. The only think new tonight is going to be survivor  I think I have watched every one of the survivor episodes. I know many of you dont like reality shows and that is fine  this one just entertains me a lot. Tonight should be interesting  one of my favorite characters  a cop  thinks he is on the chopping block and unless he can win immunity he probably is. He is pretty good at finding immunity necklaces that are hidden around camp too.

I think now we need some salads. I love salad  whether it is just a simple green salad with tomatoes and shaved radishes or a full meal salad of chicken and scads of other stuff along with some crusty bread to help sop up the dressing. I can make a pretty good salad if I put my mind to it.

Warm Whole Grain Salad With Fennel, Arugula, Prosciutto, and Pecorino

Serves 4

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups rye berries, wheat berries, spelt grains, or farro grains
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 medium bulb fennel, trimmed and cut into quarters
4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 small bunch arugula, cut into thick ribbons (about 3 cups)
2 tablespoons pitted chopped olives
1 1/2 ounces prosciutto, excess fat removed, sliced into thin ribbons (about 1/4 cup)
1 1/2 ounces pecorino or parmesan cheese, shaved into thin slices with a vegetable peeler (about 1/4 cup)
4 teaspoons juice and 1/2 teaspoon zest from 1 lemon
2 teaspoons whole grain or dijon mustard

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 375°F. Place grain in a medium saucepan, cover with water by 2 inches, and season heavily with salt. Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, and cook until grain is tender, 30 to 40 minutes. Set a fine mesh strainer over a bowl and drain grain. Cover the strainer with a lid to keep grain warm.

While grain cooks, roast the fennel. Toss fennel quarters with 1 tablespoon olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Place on a small rimmed baking sheet and roast, turning once, until fennel is tender and golden-brown, about 30 minutes. Remove fennel from oven and let cool slightly before removing core from each quarter and slicing into thin slices.

Transfer grain to a mixing bowl and add chopped fennel, sliced arugula, olives and half of the prosciutto and cheese. In a small bowl, combine remaining olive oil, lemon juice and zest, and mustard and whisk until smooth. Pour dressing over grain mixture and toss gently to combine. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Transfer salad to a serving platter and scatter with remaining prosciutto and cheese. Serve immediately

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2014/04/warm-whole-grain-salad-with-fennel-arugula-prosciutto-and-pecorino.html?

Johnnys chunky chicken salad stuffed apples

4 C. skinless, boneless, chicken breast, cooked and cubed
2 C. celery, diagonally sliced
1 C. white onion, diced small
1/2 C. Hellman mayonnaise
2 Tbs. Dijon mustard
2 tsp. fresh dill
Kosher salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
6 large fresh red delicious apples, washed and patted dry
2 Tbs. fresh lemon juice
Raisins, garnish
Pine nuts, garnish

Directions

In large bowl, toss chicken breast, celery and onions, Set aside. Mix the Hellman mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, dill, salt and pepper. Fold mayonnaise mixture into chicken mixture. Chill at least one hour.

Slice top of approximately 1/3 of each apple. Brush sliced apple with lemon juice.

Using a small scoop or grapefruit spoon remove inside of each apple leaving about 1/3 of each apple to firmly hold the salad. Brush inside of each apple with lemon juice. Slice just enough from bottom of the apple so the apple will stand firmly on serving plate.

Equally stuff all apples with chicken salad.

On pre-chilled plates, place stuffed apple on sliced bottom of apple. Top diagonally with top of apple. Serve immediately or chill 15 minutes and serve. Garnish with a few raisins and pinenuts.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/johnny_s_chunky_chicken_salad_stuffed_apples.htm

Balsamic Mushroom Salad

3 servings

Ingredients

2 large garlic cloves, halved 
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil 
1 pound small button mushrooms, halve the large ones to make them uniform in size 
1/4 cup Italian parsley 
1 teaspoon fresh thyme 
1 Tablespoon balsamic vinegar

Directions
Heat oil in a large skillet. Saute garlic until golden. Get rid of garlic, keep oil. Add the mushrooms and parsley. Saute until golden about 8 minutes. Reduce to low and add remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer together for 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Cool, cover, and chill for up to 2 days.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/balsamic_mushroom_salad.htm

Fruited Chicken Salad

6 servings

Ingredients

3 C. chopped cooked chicken breast 
3/4 C. chopped celery 
1/3 C. seedless red grapes, halved 
1 20-oz. can pineapple chunks in juice, drained 
1/4 C. chopped pecans 
1/2 C. reduced-fat mayonnaise type salad dressing 
1/4 tsp. salt

Directions
Combine first 5 ingredients in a large bowl, tossing well. Add salad dressing and salt, stirring gently until well-blended. Cover and chill. If desired, serve on lettuce-lined plates and sprinkle with pepper.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/fruited_chicken_salad.htm

asparagus and artichoke salad

4 servings

Ingredients

1 9 oz box of frozen artichoke hearts 
1 large shallot, sliced thin 
1 15 oz can of white asparagus spears, drained and then cut crosswise in half 
1 pint of cherry tomatoes, slice in half 
1/2 C. olive or vegetable oil 
2-3 Tbsp. lemon juice 
1/2 tsp. grated lemon peel 
1/2 tsp. salt 
Boston lettuce 
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh chives 
1 Tbsp. Dijon mustard 
18 small pitted ripe olives

Directions

Follow cooking directions on the artichoke hearts box and drain. Rinse with cold water and drain.

In a bowl, mix the artichokes, tomatoes, shallot, and asparagus.

To make the dressing, shake oil, lemon juice, lemon peel, chives, salt, and mustard in container until blended.

Pour the dressing over the salad and toss it.

Cover and then refrigerate for at least 2 hours.

Remove the vegetables from the dressing and reserve the dressing. Put the vegetables on the lettuce on each of the 6 plates and garnish it with olives. Serve with the dressing.

www.recipe4living.com

black bean and corn salad4-6 servings

Ingredients

¼ cup balsamic vinegar 
½ teaspoon ground cumin 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
½ teaspoon chili powder 
½ teaspoon salt tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
½ teaspoon white sugar 
1 can of black beans about 15 ounces, rinsed and drain 
½ teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 can sweet corn about 8.75 ounces, drained

Directions
In a small bowl, mix balsamic vinegar, salt, oil, black pepper, sugar, chili powder and cumin.

Take another bowl; mix corn and black beans.

Add this second mixture to the first vinegar mixture and garnish the final mixture with cilantro.

Cover the ready-to-eat salad and refrigerate to refine the taste.

www.recipe4living.com

black bean quinoa and citrus summer salad

3 servings

Ingredients

For the Salad: 
1/2 C. dry quinoa 
1 C. + 2 Tbs. water 
1/4 small red onion, minced 
1 grapefruit, peeled & diced 
1 can black beans, drained and rinsed 
1/4 C. dried cranberries 
2 ears of corn, kernels cut off cob 
1 avocado, diced 
1/3 C. cilantro, chopped

For the Lime Vinaigrette:

1 1/2 limes 
1/2 C. extra virgin olive oil 
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions
I think they goofed  there were no directions. I would toss all ingredients together  then pour on the lime vinaigrette  cover and refrigerate a couple of hours and eat. Sorry about the no directions.
www.recipe4living.com

well  that should have saladed you to death  cant have too much of a good thing  its not good for you. One does have to sin once in a while  let me give you a few ways to sin in a big way. The printable ways that is. Rotflmao

One should always eat desert first  it really does help with the diet  it you eat your desert first  you wont over eat with the rest of the meal and that is a good thing  right? Phyllis brought over some of her homemade cream puffs the other day  my my  it is good heidi only brought me one  I could have eaten all of them. I remember way way back when phyliis and I first tried that recipe  they were good then also.

Buttermilk Pie

Ingredients

1 stick butter (1/2 cup), room temperature
2 cups sugar
3 eggs
1 cup buttermilk
3 heaping tablespoons flour
2 teaspoons vanilla
pinch of salt
dash of nutmeg
unbaked deep dish pie crust

Instructions

Cream butter and sugar together with a hand mixer.

Add eggs; mix well.

Add buttermilk, flour, vanilla, salt and nutmeg; mix well.

Pour into unbaked pie crust and bake in a 350 degrees F oven for 55 minutes to 1 hour, or until set.

Allow to cool completely before slicing.

http://southernbite.com/2012/03/20/buttermilk-pie/

sorry about this  I did not find this until after easter  I should read my email daily  and I usually do  just not this time. So  tuck it away for next year  this would make a great light desert for easter breakfast.

Easter Meringue Cups Recipe

3 egg whites
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup lemon curd
1 cup sliced fresh strawberries
2 medium kiwifruit, peeled and sliced
1/2 cup fresh raspberries
1/3 cup mandarin oranges
1/3 cup cubed fresh pineapple

Directions

Place egg whites in a large bowl; let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes.

Beat the egg whites, vanilla and cream of tartar on medium speed until soft peaks form.

Gradually beat in sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, on high until stiff peaks form.

Drop meringue into eight mounds on a parchment paper-lined baking sheet. Shape into 3-in. cups with the back of a spoon.

Bake at 275° for 45-50 minutes or until set and dry. Turn off

oven and do not open door; leave meringues in oven for 1 hour.

Spread cups with lemon curd and fill with fruit. Yield: 8 servings.

1 serving (1 each) equals 180 calories, - 1 g fat (1 g saturated fat) - , 15 mg cholesterol - , 38 mg sodium - , 40 g carbohydrate, - 2 g fiber, - 2 g protein.

© Taste of Home 2014 http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/easter-meringue-cups/print

Flourless Bitter Lime Coconut Macaroon Cake with White Chocolate Whipped Cream

Ingredients

3 ounces white chocolate, finely chopped
1 cup heavy cream, divided
3 large seedless limes (10 to 12 ounces) (see note)
6 large eggs
1 1/4 cup (8 3/4 ounces) granulated sugar, divided
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 plus 1/8 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups sweetened, shredded coconut
1 cup blanched sliced almonds
3 tablespoons (1 1/2 ounces) unsalted butter, melted

Procedures

Heat white chocolate and cream in microwave safe bowl on reduced power until melted and smooth. Whisk into remaining cream and chill until completely cold.

Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat to 350&;F. Line bottom of 8-inch springform pan with parchment paper and grease sides. Cover bottom of pan with foil (see note). Zest 1 or 2 limes to get 2 tablespoons lightly packed zest; set zest aside. Using peeler, remove rind and as much of the white pith as possible; discard pith.

Using a fork, carefully poke a few holes in limes. Place in microwave safe bowl. Cover and microwave on high until limes are soft and juice is beginning to pool at the bottom of bowl, 5 to 6 minutes. Remove cover and let cool.

Whisk eggs, 1 cup sugar, reserved lime zest, vanilla, and salt in large bowl until well combined. Place remaining 1/4 cup sugar, coconut, and almonds in food processor and pulse until mixture is fine. Whisk into egg mixture.

When limes are cool enough to handle, process in food processor to a puree and whisk into mixture along with any lime juice from the bowl. Whisk in melted butter. Pour into prepared pan and bake until cake is golden and set, about 55 minutes. Transfer pan to wire rack to cool completely.

When ready to serve, whip white chocolate mixture using mixer fitted with whip attachment until medium peaks form. Serve a dollop of cream on top of slices of cake.

Whenever I hear the word bacon I think of caren  dont know why. This recipe sounded interesting  hope you agree

Dark Chocolate Bacon Cupcakes

Makes 24 cupcakes

Ingredients:

12 slices bacon 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder 
2 cups white sugar 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon sea salt 
2 eggs 
1 cup cold, strong, brewed coffee 
1 cup buttermilk 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa powder, for dusting

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until evenly brown. Drain, crumble and set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together the flour, 3/4 cup cocoa powder, sugar, baking soda, baking powder and salt. Make a well in the center and pour in the eggs, coffee, buttermilk and oil. Stir just until blended. Mix in 3/4 of the bacon, reserving the rest for garnish. Spoon the batter into the prepared cups, dividing evenly.

Bake in the preheated oven until the tops spring back when lightly pressed, 20 to 25 minutes.

Cool in the pan set over a wire rack.

When cool, arrange the cupcakes on a serving platter. Frost with your favorite chocolate frosting and sprinkle reserved bacon crumbles on top. Dust with additional cocoa powder.

Calories 185  Carbohydrates 26.8 g  Cholesterol 23 mg  Fat 7.5 g  Fiber 1.2 g  Protein - 4.2 g  Sodium 285 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Dark-Chocolate-Bacon-Cupcakes/Detail.aspx?src=VD_Summary

Potato bread  how about potato rolls  and icing?

Iced Cinnamon Potato Rolls Recipe

MAKES:18 servings

Ingredients

3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup hot mashed potatoes
1-11-1/2 cups warm water (110° to 115°)

2 packages (1/4 ounce each) active dry yeast

1/2 cup butter, softened

2 eggs

2teaspoons salt

6-1/2 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour

FILLING

1-1/3 cups packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons butter, softened
3 tablespoons heave whipping cream
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon

VANILLA ICING (for each pan):

2 cups confectioners sugar
3 tablespoons heavy whipping cream, warmed

Directions

In a large bowl, combine sugar and mashed potatoes. Add water and yeast; mix well. Cover and let rise in a warm place for 1 hour.

Divide dough in half. On a floured surface, roll each portion into a 12-in. square.

In a small bowl, combine filling ingredients. Spread filling to within 1 in. of the edges of each square. Roll up jelly-roll style. Cut each roll into nine slices. Arrange nine rolls into each of two greased 9-in. square baking pans.

Cover and freeze for up to 1 month. Or, cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour. Bake at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until golden brown. Combine icing ingredients and frost warm rolls.

To bake frozen rolls: Thaw overnight in the refrigerator. Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1-1/2 hours. Bake and frost rolls as directed. Yield: 1-1/2 dozen.

Candied Fennel Topped Lemon Cake

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

For candied fennel:
1 small fennel bulb
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup water
3 (3-inch) strips lemon zest, thinly sliced
1 teaspoon fennel seeds

For cake:
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 stick unsalted butter, softened
3/4 cup sugar
2 large eggs
1 1/2 teaspoons grated lemon zest
3/4 cup well-shaken buttermilk
Equipment: a 9-by 2-inch round cake pan; an adjustable-blade slicer
Accompaniment: lightly sweetened whipped cream

Preparation

Prepare cake pan: 
Lightly oil pan and line bottom and side with a large round of wax paper, pleating sides and trimming to fit. Lightly oil paper. Line side with a 2-inch-wide strip of wax paper long enough to wrap around inside of pan to cover pleats, then lightly oil.

Make candied fennel:
Cut fennel bulb lengthwise with slicer into enough 1/4-inch-thick slices (about 9) to cover bottom of cake pan.

Cover fennel with cold water in a medium saucepan and bring to a boil. Drain fennel and set aside. Add sugar, water (3/4 cup), zest, and fennel seeds to saucepan and bring to a simmer, stirring until sugar has dissolved. Add fennel slices and very gently simmer until tender and translucent and liquid is syrupy, about 40 minutes. Lift fennel slices out with a fork and arrange decoratively in bottom of cake pan. If you have more than 1/3 cup syrup, boil to reduce; if less, add water. Cool syrup slightly, then pour (through a fine-mesh sieve if desired) over fennel.

Make cake:

Preheat oven to 350°F with rack in middle.

Whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Beat together butter and sugar in a large bowl with an electric mixer at high speed until light and fluffy. Add eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition, then beat in zest.

At low speed, mix in flour mixture in 3 batches, alternating with buttermilk, beginning and ending with flour mixture, and mixing until just combined. Gently spoon batter over topping, spreading evenly.

Bake until cake is golden-brown and a wooden pick inserted into center of cake comes out clean, 25 to 30 minutes. Cool cake in pan 15 minutes, then invert onto a plate and continue to cool. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Cooks' note: Cake is best the day it is made but keeps, wrapped in plastic wrap, at room temperature 3 days

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Candied-Fennel-Topped-Lemon-Cake-352317?mbid=rotdNL&spMailingID=6331445&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=420450229&spReportId=NDIwNDUwMjI5S0

Who would have thought of using basil and lemon together  evidently it works.

Lemon Cakes with Basil Lemon Syrup

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

For cakes
1 stick (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, softened, plus 1 1/2 tablespoons, melted
3/4 cup matzo cake flour plus additional for dusting
2/3 cup plus 1/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 large eggs, separated, at room temperature for 30 minutes
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest

For syrup
1 1/4 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups water
1 (4- by 1-inch) strip fresh lemon zest
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
8 large fresh basil sprigs

For whipped cream
1 cup chilled heavy cream
Special equipment: a muffin pan with 12 (1/2-cup) muffin cups
Garnish: small fresh basil leaves

Preparation

Make cakes:

Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly brush 8 muffin cups with some of melted butter and chill 2 minutes, then butter again and chill 1 minute more. Dust cups with matzo cake flour, knocking out excess.

Beat together softened butter, 2/3 cup sugar, and 1/8 teaspoon salt in a large bowl with an electric mixer at medium-high speed until pale and fluffy, then add egg yolks, 1 at a time, beating until well blended. Beat in lemon juice and 2 teaspoons zest until combined. Add flour and mix at low speed until just combined.

Beat whites with remaining 1/8 teaspoon salt in another bowl with cleaned beaters until they hold soft peaks. Add 2 tablespoons sugar, a little at a time, beating, then beat until whites just hold stiff peaks. Stir one fourth of whites into yolk mixture to lighten, then fold in remaining whites gently but thoroughly. Spoon batter into 8 prepared muffin cups.

Blend remaining 2 tablespoons sugar and 1 teaspoon zest with your fingertips and sprinkle over batter, then bake until cakes are puffed, edges are golden, and a wooden pick or skewer inserted in center of cake comes out clean, 20 to 25 minutes. Cool cakes in pan on a rack 15 minutes, then lift out cakes carefully (tops will break easily) and cool completely on rack.

Make syrup:

Bring all syrup ingredients to a boil, covered, in a 3-quart heavy saucepan over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, then remove lid and boil 10 minutes. Pour syrup through a sieve into a bowl, pressing on and then discarding solids. Cool to room temperature.

Assemble dessert:

Beat cream in a bowl with cleaned beaters until it just holds stiff peaks.

Spoon 1/4 cup syrup into each of 8 shallow bowls and top with cakes. Spoon whipped cream on top of cakes.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Lemon-Cakes-with-Basil-Lemon-Syrup-231815?mbid=rotdNLlinks&spMailingID=6331445&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=420450229&spReportId=NDIwNDUwMjI5S0

Meyer Lemon Cake with Lavender Cream

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

For cake
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, for brushing pan
5 large eggs, separated
3/4 cup sugar, divided
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon grated Meyer lemon zest plus 3 tablespoons Meyer lemon juice (see Cooks' note, below)
1 cup cake flour (not self-rising)
1/2 teaspoon salt

For cake
1/2 cup plus 1 tablespoon sugar
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon grated Meyer lemon zest plus 3/4 cup Meyer lemon juice
1 large egg yolk
1 tablespoon unsalted butter

For lavender cream
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
3 tablespoons mild honey
1/2 tablespoon dried lavender blossoms

Equipment:
Equipment: an 8-inch springform pan
Garnish: confectioners sugar

Preparation

Make cake:

Preheat oven to 325°F with rack in middle.

Invert bottom of spring form pan and lock on side. Brush pan with melted butter, then chill 2 minutes to set. Line bottom of pan with a round of parchment paper, then brush pan and parchment with another layer of melted butter and chill 2 minutes more. Dust with flour, knocking out excess.

Beat together yolks and 1/2 cup sugar in a large bowl with an electric mixer at high speed until pale and thick, about 3 minutes. At medium speed, beat in oil and lemon zest and juice until just combined. Sift in flour and mix at low speed until just combined.

Beat whites with salt in another large bowl with cleaned beaters at medium-high speed until foamy, then add remaining 1/4 cup sugar a little at a time, beating, and continue to beat until whites just hold soft peaks. Gently fold one third of whites into yolk mixture to lighten, then fold in remaining whites gently but thoroughly. Transfer batter to springform pan, smoothing top, and gently rap against counter once or twice to eliminate any air bubbles. Bake until golden brown (top will crack slightly) and a wooden pick inserted in center of cake comes out clean, 40 to 50 minutes. Cool in pan on a rack 10 minutes, then remove side of pan and cool cake to room temperature, about 1 hour (sides will cave in a little).

Make filling while cake cools:

Whisk together sugar, flour, and salt in a small heavy saucepan, then add lemon juice in a slow stream, whisking until combined. Bring to a boil, whisking constantly, then simmer, whisking, until thickened, about 3 minutes. Remove from heat.

Whisk yolk in a small bowl, then add about one fourth of lemon-juice mixture, whisking vigorously. Whisk into remaining lemon-juice mixture and gently boil, whisking, 1 minute. Remove from heat and stir in butter and zest. Transfer filling to a bowl and cover surface with buttered parchment paper. Chill until cool, at least 30 minutes.

Make filling while cake cools:

Bring cream, honey, and lavender blossoms just to a boil in a small saucepan, then remove from heat and let steep, covered, 30 minutes. Strain through a fine-mesh sieve into a bowl, discarding solids, and chill lavender cream, covered, until cold.

Assemble cake:

Invert cake and discard parchment. Cut cake horizontally into 3 even layers with a long serrated knife. Transfer 1 layer, cut side up, to a cake plate. Lightly whisk filling to loosen, then spread half of filling evenly over cake layer on plate, leaving a 1/2-inch border around edge. Place a second cake layer over filling and spread with remaining filling in same manner. Top with remaining cake layer, cut side down, pressing gently so that filling is spread to edge of cake.

Just before serving, beat lavender cream with a whisk until it is thickened and barely holds soft peaks. Dust cake with confectioners sugar and serve with lavender cream.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Meyer-Lemon-Cake-with-Lavender-Cream-241740?mbid=rotdNLlinks&spMailingID=6331445&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=420450229&spReportId=NDIwNDUwMjI5S0

Im going to say this is a desert  at least I think so. On second reading I dont think it is but I am going to leave it anyhow because it is so different. Maybe you could have a bowl of onion soup and serve with pieces of onion tart. I think this sounds somewhat like was julie makes but she calls it something else.

Onion Tart with Mustard and Fennel

Makes 8 (hors d'oeuvre) servings

Ingredients

2 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast (a 1/4-ounce package)
1/2 cup warm water (105-115°F)
1 1/2 to 1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 large egg
1/3 cup plus 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided
2 1/2 teaspoons salt, divided
2 teaspoons fennel seeds
3 pound yellow onions, halved and thinly sliced
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/2 cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano

Preparation

Stir together yeast and warm water in a small bowl and let stand until foamy, about 5 minutes. (If mixture doesn't foam, start over with new yeast.)

Put 1 1/2 cups flour in a medium bowl, then make a well in center of flour and add yeast mixture to well. Stir together egg, 1 tablespoon oil, and 1 1/2 teaspoons salt with a fork. Add egg mixture to yeast mixture and mix with a wooden spoon or your fingertips, gradually incorporating flour, until a soft dough forms.

Transfer dough to a floured surface and knead, working in additional flour (up to 1/4 cup) as necessary, until smooth and elastic, about 5 minutes.

Transfer dough to an oiled bowl and turn to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a draft-free place at warm room temperature until doubled, 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

While dough rises, heat remaining 1/3 cup oil in a 12-inch heavy skillet over medium-high heat until it shimmers, then sauté fennel seeds until a shade darker, about 30 seconds. Stir in onions, remaining teaspoon salt, and 1/2 teaspoon pepper, then reduce heat to medium-low and cover onions directly with a round of parchment paper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are very tender and golden brown, 1 to 1 1/4 hours.

Preheat oven to 375°F with rack in middle.

Knead dough gently on a floured surface with floured hands to deflate. Pat out dough on a large heavy baking sheet (preferably blue steel) into a 15- by 12-inch rectangle, turning up or crimping edge, then brush mustard evenly over dough, leaving a 1/2-inch border around edge. Spread onions evenly over mustard, then sprinkle evenly with cheese.

Bake tart until crust is golden brown, 30 to 35 minutes. Cut into 2-inch squares or diamonds and serve warm or at room temperature.

Cooks' note: Onion mixture can be made 2 days ahead and chilled, covered.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Onion-Tart-with-Mustard-and-Fennel-241734?mbid=rotdNLlinks&spMailingID=6331445&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=420450229&spReportId=NDIwNDUwMjI5S0

there is a website for everything  just enter one word or a group of words in google and wow  you would be surprised what you can come up with. There is one site that has nothing but copy cat recipes. This is one of them.

Copycat Benihana Japanese Fried Rice

Ingredients:

Serving = 4

4 cups cooked rice or 1 cup uncooked rice

1 cup frozen peas, thawed

2 tablespoons carrots, finely diced

2 eggs, beaten

1/2 cup onion, diced

1 1/2 tablespoons butter

2 tablespoons soy sauce

salt - pepper

Directions:

Cook rice following instructions on package (Bring 2 cups water to a boil, add rice and a dash of salt, reduce heat and simmer in covered saucepan for 20 minutes).

Pour rice into a large bowl to let it cool in the refrigerator.

Scramble the eggs in a small pan over medium heat.

Separate the scrambled chunks of egg into small pea-size bits while cooking.

When rice has cooled to near room temperature, add peas, grated carrot, scrambled egg and diced onion to the bowl.

Carefully toss all of the ingredients together.

Melt butter in a large frying pan over medium/high heat.

When butter has completely melted, dump the bowl of rice and other ingredients into the pan and add soy sauce plus a dash of salt and pepper.

Cook rice for 6-8 minutes over heat, stirring often.

http://www.food.com/recipe/copycat-benihana-japanese-fried-rice-71472

You could make this for your next party  where does one find foie gras?

Seared Foie Gras and Lingonberry Jam on Brioche Toast

Makes 60 hors d'oeuvres

Ingredients

3 large brioche or challah loaves, crusts removed
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
3/4 cup plus 3 tablespoons olive oil
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 1/2 cups lingonberry jam or spread
1 pound fresh foie gras or cleaned chicken livers (see Cooks' notes)

Preparation

Cut brioche into 3/4-inch-thick slices, then into 60 (1 1/2-inch) cubes. Heat 1 tablespoon butter with 2 tablespoons oil in a 12-inch nonstick skillet over moderate heat until foam subsides. Cook brioche cubes, 12 at a time, until golden brown on top and bottom, about 3 minutes total. Transfer brioche as cooked to a rack to cool and sprinkle with salt to taste. Between batches, carefully wipe skillet clean with paper towels and add more butter and oil.

Stir pepper and juice into jam. Chill jam, covered, until ready to use.

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Cut foie gras into 1- by 1/2-inch pieces and season with salt and pepper. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a 12-inch nonstick skillet over moderately high heat until hot but not smoking. Reduce heat to moderate and cook foie gras, about 20 pieces at a time, until golden brown on both sides, about 1 1/2 minutes total. Transfer foie gras as cooked to a shallow baking pan with a spatula and arrange in 1 layer. Between batches, carefully wipe skillet clean.

Reheat foie gras as needed in middle of oven 2 minutes, or until just hot, before assembling hors d'oeuvres. Just before serving, top toasts with lingonberry jam, then foie gras.

Cooks' notes: Lingonberry jam topping may be made 2 days ahead and chilled, covered.

Toasts may be made 1 day ahead and cooled completely before being stored in an airtight container at room temperature. If toasts get soft, recrisp them on a baking sheet in middle of a 400°F oven.

If using chicken livers, separate lobes and pat dry. Season with salt and pepper. Cook the livers, whole, until cooked through, about 4 minutes total. Cut the livers into pieces after they are cooked.

Calories184 - Carbohydrates21 g - Fat10 g - Protein4 g - Saturated Fat3 g - odium184 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat1 g - Fiber1 g - Monounsaturated Fat5 g - Cholesterol30 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipesmenus/gourmet/recipes

oh  lets have another torte  you know  I have never made a tort  maybe I should try this one.

Potato and Sweet Potato Torte Recipe

Quick Info:

Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 144, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 226mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 20g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 large leek(s), trimmed, washed, and thinly sliced 
1 tablespoon thyme, fresh, chopped 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
1 pounds potato(es), sweet, peeled and cut into 1/8-inch-thick slices 
1 pounds potato, yukon gold, peeled and cut into 1/8-inch-thick slices

Preparation

Position oven rack at the lowest level; preheat to 450°F. Coat a 9 1/2-inch, deep-dish pie pan with cooking spray. Line the bottom with parchment paper or foil and lightly coat with cooking spray.

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add leeks and thyme; cook, stirring often, until tender, about 5 minutes. (If necessary, add 1 to 2 tablespoons water to prevent scorching.) Season with 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper.

Arrange half the sweet potato slices, slightly overlapping, in the prepared pie pan and season with a little of the remaining salt and pepper. Spread one-third of the leeks over the top.

Arrange half the potato slices over the leeks and season with salt and pepper. Top with another third of the leeks. Layer the remaining sweet potatoes, leeks and potatoes in the same manner. Cover the pan tightly with foil.

Bake the torte until the vegetables are tender, about 45 minutes. Run a knife around the edge of the torte to loosen it. Invert onto a serving plate. Remove paper or foil and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/potato--sweet-potato-torte-1.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140409

Can you believe it  I have yet another one.

Leek and Swiss Chard Tart

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients
1 sheet frozen puff pastry (half of 17.3-ounce package), thawed
2 tablespoons butter
3 large leeks (white and pale green parts only), coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 bunch Swiss chard, ribs removed, leaves chopped (about 2 1/2 cups)
1 1/4 cups whipping cream
3 large eggs
2 large egg yolks
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
Pinch of ground nutmeg

Preparation

Roll out pastry on floured work surface to 12-inch square. Transfer to 9-inch-diameter glass pie dish. Trim overhang to 1 inch. Fold under; crimp edges. Cover; chill.

Melt butter in large nonstick skillet over medium-low heat. Add leeks and thyme. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cover; cook until leeks are very tender but not brown, stirring often, about 10 minutes. Add chard; saut until wilted, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat; cool.

Position rack in bottom third of oven; preheat to 425°F. Whisk cream and next 5 ingredients in large bowl. Mix in cooled leek mixture. Pour filling into crust.

Bake tart 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 350°F and bake until filling is puffed and just set in center, about 15 minutes longer. Transfer to rack; cool 10 minutes.

per serving (8 servings - Calories528 - Carbohydrates32 g - Fat41 g - Protein9 g - Saturated Fat16 g - Sodium513 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat4 g - Fiber2 g - Monounsaturated Fat19 g - Cholesterol165 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Leek-and-Swiss-Chard-Tart-102382

I could eat this even during the summer when I had fresh tomatoes off the five. It would be worth the little bit of heat it put into the kitchen. Do you agree?

Roasted Roma Tomatoes and Garlic]/color]

Ingredients

8 roma (plum) tomatoes, halved 
12 cloves garlic, peeled 
4 tablespoons olive oil 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil leaves 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).

Place the tomato halves in a shallow baking dish in which they can all fit in snugly side by side. Insert the whole cloves of garlic in between the tomatoes. Brush olive oil over the top and sprinkle with basil. Season with salt and pepper.

Bake uncovered for 35 to 45 minutes, until tomatoes have softened and are sizzling in the pan with the edges slightly charred. Serve while hot.

Calories - 156 kcal  Carbohydrates 7.9 g  Cholesterol 0mg - Fat 13.8 g  Fiber 1.7 g  Protein 1.7 g  Sodium 105 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Roasted-Roma-Tomatoes-and-Garlic/Detail.aspx?

This recipe beats sweet tea hands down. Actually  I think its pretty funny. A fermented lemonade that is good for you  how great is that? Is this supposed to keep you regular or something?

Probiotic Arnold Palmer

Yield: 1 gallon of Lacto-Fermented Lemonade and as many Probiotic Arnold Palmers as you want to make

Ingredients:
Lacto-Fermented Lemonade:
3/4 cup sugar
1 gallon water
1 1/2 cups fresh lemon juice (about 10 to 14 lemons)
1 cup whey (strained from 1 quart of whole milk yogurt)

Probiotic Arnold Palmer:
Black Tea Bags
Sugar (optional)
Lacto-Fermented Lemonade

Directions:

For the Lacto-Fermented Lemonade:

The easiest method to obtain whey is to strain it off yogurt. To do so, fold cheesecloth over onto itself and lay it over a bowl. Pour 32 ounces (1 quart) of whole milk yogurt (either store-bought or homemade) onto the cheesecloth. Take all of the edges of the cheesecloth and bring them together so that you have a bundle of yogurt. Use a rubber band to secure the cheesecloth around the yogurt completely. Once you have your bundle secured, use 1 or 2 additional rubber bands to hang it from a cabinet or shelf over the mixing bowl so that gravity helps drain the whey from the yogurt. It should only take about 20 to 30 minutes to strain a full cup of whey, but wait longer if you dont have a full cup by this time. Once your whey is strained, use it to make lacto-fermented lemonade. (Transfer the strained yogurt - which is now Greek-style yogurt - from the cheesecloth into a sealable container and store it in the fridge.)

In a sealable gallon jar or jug, combine the whey, lemon juice, and sugar. Add the water and stir very well to dissolve the sugar. Note that the probiotics in the whey feed off of the sugar, so you can adjust the amount of sugar to your personal taste. If you desire a sweeter beverage, use up to 1 cup sugar instead of 3/4 cup.

Seal the container and allow it to sit at room temperature for 2 days. A closet, shelf, or pantry works great for storage.

Once the lacto-fermented lemonade is ready, you can refrigerate it and drink it cold, or add ingredients to it to flavor it (see the other recipes in this section of the cookbook).

To store the lemonade, bottle it in sealable bottles and keep it in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.

For the Probiotic Arnold Palmer:

On a stovetop, bring the desired amount of water to a boil. Remove the pot from the heat and add black tea bags (about 1 teabag per 1 cup of water); steep for 5 to 8 minutes. If you prefer your tea sweet, be sure to add the desired amount of sugar while the tea is still hot and stir to dissolve.

Allow the tea to cool quite a bit before transferring it to a pitcher and refrigerating it until completely cold.

Fill a glass with ice cubes and fill halfway full with Lacto-Fermented Lemonade, then fill the remaining 1/2 with the cooled tea; serve.

Delicious Probiotic Drinks, Skyhorse Publishing, Copyright 2014

http://www.culinarycovers.com/2014/04/probiotic-arnold-palmer/

and in closing I will leave you with something to drink right before you go to bed  guaranteed to give you a good nights sleep.

Roasted Strawberry Protein Smoothie

Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 1  Size: 1 smoothie  Old Points: 4  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 213  Fat: 3.4 g  Carb: 33 g  Fiber: 7.5 g  Protein: 16 g  Sugar: 27 g
Sodium: 360 mg  Cholest: 5.5 mg

Ingredients

1-1/2 cups fresh strawberries, quartered 
1/2 tablespoon raw sugar 
1/3 cup reduced fat cottage cheese 
1/2 cup fat free milk 
1 cup crushed ice 
1 tsp chia seeds6 to 8 drops liquid stevia (optional)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 425°F. In a medium bowl, combine strawberries and sugar. Pour the strawberries on a parchment paper lined baking sheet. Place in the oven and roast for 12 to 15 minutes until the strawberries start to release their juices but are still firm.

Carefully pour the roasted strawberries and their juice into a blender along with cottage cheese, milk, ice and chia and blend until smooth. Enjoy

Have fun cooking, eating  and if there is time left  knit.

sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Sam, another week over and a new tea party. Thought I would sign in so I can find you guys.

Woo hoo and first page too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't believe it is Friday! Since I haven't been working, I'm not always sure what day it is!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am excited about trying the fried rice recipe. As to your tile, I am sorry I and my sister don't live closer. We laid all the tile in both bathrooms, laundry room and front entrance and it is even and no cracking now in 8 years, nor do I think there will be unless I drop something very heavy on it. It seems obvious to me that they did not use a long level as they laid the tile next to each other..a very important step when tile laying. I hope that they will simply remove it and you will get a floor of your choice in return.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I understand that pammie - the date shows on my computer or I would never know what day it is. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Can't believe it is Friday! Since I haven't been working, I'm not always sure what day it is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what is going to happen if I have my way about it. then I will need to pick something else. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am excited about trying the fried rice recipe. As to your tile, I am sorry I and my sister don't live closer. We laid all the tile in both bathrooms, laundry room and front entrance and it is even and no cracking now in 8 years, nor do I think there will be unless I drop something very heavy on it. It seems obvious to me that they did not use a long level as they laid the tile next to each other..a very important step when tile laying. I hope that they will simply remove it and you will get a floor of your choice in return.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, you have made me so hungry... I am going to have to go raid the refrigerator. Love the quinoa stuffed chicken and the asparagus and artichoke salad for starters. The foie gras sounds pretty defendant too. I have seen Arnold Palmer iced tea and lemonade in the stores. In fact, I bought some for mom because of his picture on the label... What an odd way to make lemonade.... 

I did make it to Tues. morning to return the one ball of yarn. over a hundred dollars later, I am home with new towels, some bright big planters, a garden stake flower that is supposed to glow in the dark, garden tape and gloves, some unmentionables and a gift for mom for Mother's Day or her birthday. 

I didn't fair as well at Lowes, but did get my red paint so out to add a new coat to a flower pot before it gets too dark.... I wanted a huge bucket of ready mixed plaster but the girl sent me to the wrong place and I also wanted to get wooden curtain rods.. They had everything but the brackets..... Back to square one with that project...

I also stopped by the nursery and bought a couple flats of flowers
Now to get out an d plant the. And the six that are come g tomorrow. It was just too not when I got home so here I sit on the computer....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what is going to happen if I have my way about it. then I will need to pick something else. --- sam


We laid all the tile in this house.... I have a couple chips from dropping things in the kitchen, but no toe stubbing. (Most of it is a rather peachy color and I could nail polish that matches to doctor those chips.... ) Some of the more rustic tiles just are not comfortable. My regret is not getting a heavily glazed one in the kitchen. I don't like the slightly porous feel on my bare feet and I don't like the glossy sealers. They actually grab the dirt over time.

Hope they do right by you. I don't envy the mess of removing it all. Can't wait to hear how the robotic floor mop works. I have thought about getting one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's possible that they didn't put in a stable sub-flooring prior to putting on the tile -- we had an addition in a previous house that had a cement floor and it wasn't level so the builders put in a plywood subfloor down first and leveled it with shims and putty and secured it very well so that it was very stable - then they put the tile on top of that. Made the world of difference. Luckily, there was a step down into that room anyway so building up the floor in that room didn't require a step up to the new floor.



flyty1n said:


> I am excited about trying the fried rice recipe. As to your tile, I am sorry I and my sister don't live closer. We laid all the tile in both bathrooms, laundry room and front entrance and it is even and no cracking now in 8 years, nor do I think there will be unless I drop something very heavy on it. It seems obvious to me that they did not use a long level as they laid the tile next to each other..a very important step when tile laying. I hope that they will simply remove it and you will get a floor of your choice in return.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm with you Sam on confrontations. I am not at all comfortable complaining about things. But if I feel strongly about it, I can do it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

More great recipes, Sam. ALMOST makes me want to try cooking again....severely, no, not really!!!LOL!
I'll continue to leave that to my daughter.
But thanks for all the work you put into our opening each week.
Hope you have good luck with the floor people...we know they're going to give you a hard time. They don't want to part with their money!
I so want a Roomba...it's not easy vacuuming from a wheelchair! Eventually I WILL get one...promise to myself.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam, lovely looking recipes. I am just stocking the frezzer with meals that Mr P can microwave while Londy and I go away with some other KPers to Lincoln next week.

Hope you are feeling better now. It's nearly midnight here so I am off to bed soon. Night night


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Just finished last week's TP and came on over to see what's on the new one. I'm guessing you didn't lose your intro during preparation this time, Sam. You certainly found another good batch of recipes. I don't cook much and I'm not very adventurous about it (never have been), but I've always loved reading recipes. Thanks for a good chapter!  

Loved your mini-me, Gwen!! I've been following the workshop but have too many projects in the works right now to participate. You got yours done quite fast - I suspect because it was such fun to work on.

Angora, your castle pictures were great fun. It looks quite elegant. And Happy Birthday to your DH!

I hope everyone has a good weekend coming up. I'm off on a day-hike in the rain forest with friends tomorrow, so I'll probably be 50 pages behind by Sunday. At least, one of the other gals is doing the driving so I expect to get some simple washcloth knitting done along the way. See you all when I get back.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news. Miss Pixie Belle, my brother's little dog, is finally home from the vet after breaking both legs on one side two weeks ago. She has a cast on her front leg & pins in her back leg. She doesn't even need a wheelchair, though she does walk pretty slowly. She spends most of her time sleeping & healing.

I had a wonderful time Easter weekend hanging out with my friend Erin. We walked around downtown Sandusky, OH & went into one store where a 3 1/2 year old girl told me flat out that I need a haircut because "boys don't have long hair." She was the cutest little girl. I asked her mom if she treats all the customers that way, and she does.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A quick pop in to mark the new KTP - dinner is in the oven - I will be back later............. luv-AZ


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Almost five o'clock and I'm still in bed. Couldn't get going and stayed in bed all day. Napped this afternoon. Trying to gear up to get dressed. We are having an AA Roundup at the local fairground this weekend. May try to hit the 7:30 speaker meeting.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Almost five o'clock and I'm still in bed. Couldn't get going and stayed in bed all day. Napped this afternoon. Trying to gear up to get dressed. We are having an AA Roundup at the local fairground this weekend. May try to hit the 7:30 speaker meeting.


I would guess that it is partly due to sadness. Give yourself some time to grieve without being too hard on yourself. Hopefully, it will get better quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't know how I managed to mess up. 

Just having a little salad before dinner. DH is doing something to salmon.... I am starving and need something more than fish..... I can see a dessert in my future tonight....

Can't believe GD is going to rush sororities. I have a neighbor writing one letter for her, but there are four more houses she wants to pledge. Greeks were not allowed at my college so coming up with letters is not easy. They weren't at DD's college either. It is quite the production. I don't even want to know what it costs!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Aran said:


> Good news. Miss Pixie Belle, my brother's little dog, is finally home from the vet after breaking both legs on one side two weeks ago. She has a cast on her front leg & pins in her back leg. She doesn't even need a wheelchair, though she does walk pretty slowly. She spends most of her time sleeping & healing.
> 
> I had a wonderful time Easter weekend hanging out with my friend Erin. We walked around downtown Sandusky, OH & went into one store where a 3 1/2 year old girl told me flat out that I need a haircut because "boys don't have long hair." She was the cutest little girl. I asked her mom if she treats all the customers that way, and she does.


So glad that Miss Pixie Bell is back home and healing.. What an ordeal.

That little girl has obviously not been exposed to much Rock and Roll. My DD had a huge crush on Steve Perry... That was longggggggg boy hair!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Almost five o'clock and I'm still in bed. Couldn't get going and stayed in bed all day. Napped this afternoon. Trying to gear up to get dressed. We are having an AA Roundup at the local fairground this weekend. May try to hit the 7:30 speaker meeting.


Not a bad thing..... Everyone has a "lost" day now and again. Feel better tomorrow.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 25 April 14
> 
> I am havin mind. It just seems that this year seems to be flying by faster than usual. 59° today which is Wednesday  I have had the front door open most of the afternoon because the sun was really warm and there was no breeze so it the warmth coming in felt good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for recipes, most of them, I will be trying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...Will look forward to the report on your new Roomba product. I was thinking of getting one of those for my mother for a combination present. I wonder if the problem is the quality of the tile. Seems quality has gone down so much since so many things are made in China. Might not be the case here, but one does wonder. I often feel sorry for handy-workers when they work so hard and the products they have to use are basically junk. Hope you can come up with something you like for a floor. Good luck with getting a refund.

Oooh, that asparagus and artichoke salad is a winner for sure. More too after that. It's a good thing I'm full as I would be out there making some. A lot of winners. But then you do this over and over for us:thumbup: 

Aran...Glad you had a lovely Easter. Too funny about that little girl. They just blurt out what they are thinking. :shock: So glad to hear the wee little dog, Miss Pixie Belle, is healing. Whew, that was a very close call.

Sassafras...I sure can understand you needing time in bed. You need time to grieve. Hope you are able to attend the meeting. It might help being with other people. Big Hugs

Dreamweaver....Hope all goes as planned for your GD with rushing the Sororities.:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, Sam, great opening, I sure hope you get some satisfaction from the flooring company.
Joy, so sorry to hear about Ladybug, and then so soon after poor Shadow, take your time and grieve, HUGS
Julie, hope you are able to get some answers and good advice.
I'm caught up, so going to read. We took a coworker of Marlas to Ft. Collins with us today, she'd never been, and she's lived here most of her life, she had a fabulous time. A little overwhelmed and in sensory overload but wants to go again in a few months. We took her to too LYSs while we were there also, she oohed and awed, found a skein of hand dyed that she fell in love with as asked if she bought it, would I make her a slouch hat, how could I say no? She likes to knit but is a very green beginner.  David stayed home and went fishing, didn't catch anything but broke his reel on accident  so we'll have to buy a new one, thankfully it wasn't an expensive one or he'd have had a canniption. It's supposed to rain this weekend, I wouldn't mind, it would give me a good excuse to stay home and veg out, well, just knit anyway. 
Melyn, hope the pills work. Agnes, hope the finger heals quickly and that you have less pain soon. Bulldog, hopes that things start to settle, glad though that they are monitoring DH closely to see if they can't get things going better. 
Have a great night all, hugs galore.
P.S. Aran, wanted to say, good news on DBs dog, so glad that she will be okay.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Desert Joy so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to another fur baby so soon! {{{Hugs}}}

Im not sure you can eat the pods from the hyacinth bean. They were growing at moms house when she bought it and I took some seeds to do mine.

Gwen love your miniyou!

Angora Happy Birthday to your DH what a lovely castle to stay in, glad you were able to go. I got a cavaity filled and he tried something on the tooth that is sensitive, it helped but not completely.

Betty keeping you all in my prayers.

Caught up on last week, finally. Off to watch a movie with DH. Hope to catch up here tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick hello before going to bed. My son's concert was a lot of fun. His solo went well. One of the band members forgot to turn their cell phone off prior to going on stage. How do we know? It went off during a piece of music and it was at a quiet time of the piece of music. Fortunately it was a comedic piece of music so it was not as awkward as it would have been in any other piece being played. My son's solo was during that piece of music as well. He had to intentionally play his music bad as well as other musicians had to play their music bad. It was actually very entertaining.

I will catch up later. I need to work in the morning.

Sassafras....So sorry to hear of losing another wonderful family member. Sending my hugs your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I love the chicken recipes....of course I like quite a few of this weeks but especially interested in the chicken ones. Sorry you had to purchase a new roomba; don't you just hate it when a product doesn't have a repair location. Looking forward to the report on the other cleaner.

Thanks to all who have commented on Mini-me. It did go together quickly and Purple's guidance made it a snap to do.
She is going to post a couple more clothing options that I'm going to copy. DH & DD think it is pretty cool

Sassafras give yourself time to grieve your fur babies and cut yourself some slack. Sometimes we don't fully realize how precious our fur babies are until they are gone; just like losing a human family member. Give Maya some extra loves and just get into that quiet zone; peaceful energy being sent to you along with gentle hugs.

Sunday DD & I are taking Sydney to his first training class. Ought to be interesting for sure. The class is by Sit Happens and will run for 4 consecutive Sundays. This first class is suppose to focus on leash training. During the course they will progress to off lease training. I'm getting in a little bit of much needed exercise lately with Sydney; we play fetch. You can guess who is doing most of the fetching right now....LOL. He will go get it but hasn't yet gotten the idea of bringing it back. And, if he doesn't get to the ball first Mario (Jack Russell/Chihuahua) certainly does; in fact he usually beats Sydney. Mario will bring it half way then drops it. When he drops it Sydney will slowly sneak up and steal it. By the way Sassafras I love the ball thrower. Anyway, Sydney & Mario are making sure I'm getting up off my a** and moving which is a good thing! ROFL

I'm off to knit on the afghan awhile. Peace, prayers, hugs, and love to all. TTYL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening,

Sam, wonderful opening and fab sounding recipes. Good thing that I have already had supper before reading them. Good luck with the flooring guys. Sometimes we just have to buy what we wasn't. Can't take it with you and if your monthly expenses are covered and you haves food in your cupboards, who does it hurt? Plus, your place will be clean without a lot of fuss.

Daralene, happy birthday to your DH. That sounds like a great place to have a sleepover. Hope tonight's festivities went well.

Gwen, nice looking mini you. Haven't found the yarn I want to make mine. Finished the Nightmare Before Christmas hat and have it to my DD1 at breakfast today. The shower for the expectant mom is next weekend. 

Agnes and Bulldog, Hooper your fingers heal quickly. Bulldog, you have a lot going on right now. Hugs and thoughts are with you and yours.

Caren, glad the insurance company is getting you the money to replace the barn in a timely manner. 

Julie, hugs and good thoughts your way. Hard decision to make but you will do what is best for Fale.

Finally got a load this afternoon but none to happy about it except that it puts me in Chicago. 10 miles to go get it, gps out me on the wrong road, had asked dispatch if it was a power plant ( he didn't know), got to the right place, no one knew what was going, called the number I had been given (guy doesn't work there anymore), did have the right name and he walked up but wasn't sure, called dispatch, not helpful (not his fault, he didn't book it), called the other number, guy said paperwork hadn't been sent so he faxed it, finally loaded after an hour. Drove 47 miles to Chicago, last 9 was on one of the worse city streets ice been on lately. Lot of potholes and sunken areas, lot of traffic. Never so happy to get it there. Digging in the only truck stop nearby (Bolingbrook) and hada good dinner of perogies, mashed potatoes (real ones), peas and salad. 

Also had a nice breakfast this morning with my DD1 and two of my DGC. They were on their way to ComiCon in Chicago. The day started out good and ended good with just a bit of yuck in the middle. And got to wear my hard hat today!

Desert Joy, sometimes the comfort of the bed is what is needed. To loose two fur babies so close together, has to be hard on one. Healing thoughts to you.

If I missed anyone, please know my thoughts are with all of you. Hugs to all.

Kathy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, could you have sent it back to the company for repair? I cannot believe that they would not have a way to service their product. I hope that doesn't happen to mine!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up on last weeks and now this weeks. Sorry I am not more chatty, just exhausted. See you all in the morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> load this afternoon but none to happy about it except that it puts me in Chicago. 10 miles to go get it, gps out me on the wrong road, had asked dispatch if it was a power plant ( he didn't know), got to the right place, no one knew what was going, called the number I had been given (guy doesn't work there anymore), did have the right name and he walked up but wasn't sure, called dispatch, not helpful (not his fault, he didn't book it), called the other number, guy said paperwork hadn't been sent so he faxed it, finally loaded after an hour. Drove 47 miles to Chicago, last 9 was on one of the worse city streets ice been on lately. Lot of potholes and sunken areas, lot of traffic. Never so happy to get it there. Digging in the only truck stop nearby (Bolingbrook) and hada good dinner of perogies, mashed potatoes (real ones), peas and salad.


Our first house was in Bolingbrook. There was nothing there but one family owned grocery, one school and lots of corn fields!!!!! Sounds like a yucky bunch of miscommunication on the load. Glad you are done with it.

Great hat....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the recipes Sam.
Good to hear of your Easter weekend Aran . 
It is very late here so I am off to bed. Take care all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Need to go to bed. DD and I are going to my sister's tomorrow. She will baby-sit and DS, BIL, and I will go clean out my mom's storeroom. It shouldn't take too long, but something we need to get done. I think that will end all of the stuff we have to do. Makes me sad because it seems like it will really sink in that she is gone and never coming back. I am so glad that I had as much time with her as I did. I'll check in tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, have just caught up.
Gwen I love the mini you.
Sam, the recipes were great again and hope you get the tile problem cleared up.
Angora, happy birthday to DH. The castle looked wonderful.
The snow we got yesterday melted this morning. The sun came out and it was so nice. The ice is half off the lake.
Sleep well all.
Julie, hope you are ok.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Need to go to bed. DD and I are going to my sister's tomorrow. She will baby-sit and DS, BIL, and I will go clean out my mom's storeroom. It shouldn't take too long, but something we need to get done. I think that will end all of the stuff we have to do. Makes me sad because it seems like it will really sink in that she is gone and never coming back. I am so glad that I had as much time with her as I did. I'll check in tomorrow when I get home.


Not an easy task, but there may be some good memories in some of the things she chose to save...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Doh! I completely spaced that there was a new TP today! I'll catch up as I can!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hello all, have been busy and have not read much of last week's ktp at all. So, obviously, have missed all the big news for everyone.

For those who suffered losses, either furbaby or family member, {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}

I have been busy with Easter, followed by a dedication of a Memorial Plaque for my late Brother in Law at the barracks he last served at. This was followed by Anzac Day 
(25\4\14) Always a big day, where I marshalled the end of the parade and guided people to where the service was held. One of my nieces (Nikita, 12) played the Last Post and Reveille with the help of her sister at her school's service. It was hard for her as this was on the 1st anniversary of her daddy's death. Nikita played it on the trumpet with one issue when she needed a hug from Mummy, who also had it very difficult to lay a wreath. Her older sister, Mikaela,(16) played the Last Post and Reveille on a bugle at the Dawn Service and the Main Service and did an excellent job even with the emotion of the day, and some problems with said bugle because it was so cold at dawn. The local state and federal members were very impressed with both girls performance.

Today is lazy day once the basic housework was done. Just plodding around, poured out the last of the prepared lip balm, now have to make labels to glue onto containers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all, have been busy and have not read much of last week's ktp at all. So, obviously, have missed all the big news for everyone.
> 
> For those who suffered losses, either furbaby or family member, {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


What a difficult day for you and your family, but so special that everyone could participate in some way to honor your BIL. The girls are certainly to be admired for having the wherewithal to get up and perform in honor of their father. So sorry for your loss....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all, have been busy and have not read much of last week's ktp at all. So, obviously, have missed all the big news for everyone.
> 
> For those who suffered losses, either furbaby or family member, {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


Such an honor for him. I know he was looking down from heaven and beaming with pride seeing his daughters performances.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Such an honor for him. I know he was looking down from heaven and beaming with pride seeing his daughters performances.


Not the only one, a certain grandparent was in the clouds with the praise they received. The older one who did the Main Service and Dawn Service is booked for Anzac Day and Remembrance Day duties until she actually joins the navy when the Sub branch wants her younger sister to take over the duties. This is an honor for both and will help whatever career path they take.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought a Roomba when they first came out. I think it was almost ten years ago. It worked for about a year and then just quit. I donated it, hoping someone could fix it and use it. I thought about it when Sam first got his and now I remember why I no longer have it. I have had Orecks too but now I have a Dyson. It has continued to work for the past seven years.
I have just returned from a visit to Saratoga Springs, New York visiting my granddaughters on their spring break. It felt very cold there with no signs of spring. Here in Boise, Id we have had spring for about the past month. Our tulips have already bloomed out plus most of our fruit trees. It felt nice to get home and to get warm.
Happy Friday to all of you. Stella


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Sam, great opening, I sure hope you get some satisfaction from the flooring company.
> Joy, so sorry to hear about Ladybug, and then so soon after poor Shadow, take your time and grieve, HUGS
> Julie, hope you are able to get some answers and good advice.
> I'm caught up, so going to read. We took a coworker of Marlas to Ft. Collins with us today, she'd never been, and she's lived here most of her life, she had a fabulous time. A little overwhelmed and in sensory overload but wants to go again in a few months. We took her to too LYSs while we were there also, she oohed and awed, found a skein of hand dyed that she fell in love with as asked if she bought it, would I make her a slouch hat, how could I say no? She likes to knit but is a very green beginner.  David stayed home and went fishing, didn't catch anything but broke his reel on accident  so we'll have to buy a new one, thankfully it wasn't an expensive one or he'd have had a canniption. It's supposed to rain this weekend, I wouldn't mind, it would give me a good excuse to stay home and veg out, well, just knit anyway.
> ...


I have been having computer issues all afternoon, after a lovely trip down to Hamilton, by bus.
I had a good long talk when I got home, with a Youthline Counsellor, she was very helpful. I have decided so far to try to be a good friend to Fofoa, rather than getting confrontational. She and I had a long talk this afternoon, about her money problems, and whether she should send the little girl to a new school. It is possible that a lot of the problem stems from her being so on her own. She seems to value my opinion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great batch of recipes, I'll definitely be trying some of those. Seems like you just bought your Roomba, doesn't it have a warranty? Good luck getting your tile replaced, after all the work to install it, it should lasts longer. What a pain in the backside. We were going to put ceramic tile in the kitchen & porch but decided it would be too expensive by the time we reinforced the floor for the extra weight & then put in the underfloor heating we thout wouod be necessary because the kite hen is on the north side of the house & I didn't want frozen feet in winter. We finally decided to put down Armstrong vinyl tile, they are fronted just like the ceramic ones & unless you look close look like stone. I am really pleased with them, they don't show the dirt, are easy to clean & have a lifetime warranty. I did loges ood price comparison before buying, found them from $5 -$8.50/sq ft.
Well, time to get to bed, night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> ...
> Julie, hugs and good thoughts your way. Hard decision to make but you will do what is best for Fale.
> ...


Which is what I am trying to do!

Finally seem to have the computer back to normal- could not get into my email for about half an hour, sundry other problems!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, have just caught up.
> Gwen I love the mini you.
> Sam, the recipes were great again and hope you get the tile problem cleared up.
> Angora, happy birthday to DH. The castle looked wonderful.
> ...


I am getting there! It helps to be able to talk things through, which I have done now. Have had some salmon in a cheese sauce with spinach.
The two leek recipes that Sam has posted sound like starters for me- not too long a list of ingredients.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today. 

Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling. 

Today's coffee. 


Healing hugs for all today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Sam, wonderful opening and fab sounding recipes. Good thing that I have already had supper before reading them. Good luck with the flooring guys. Sometimes we just have to buy what we wasn't. Can't take it with you and if your monthly expenses are covered and you haves food in your cupboards, who does it hurt? Plus, your place will be clean without a lot of fuss.
> 
> ...


really like that hat.
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


will be praying for your friend, and her family. So sad to hear.
breakfast looks Good. and so ready for coffee, 
Sam likes coffee made that way


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


Caren, how very scary for your friend and her family. I do hope the doctors will be able to get those numbers down. Is she diabetic? Prayers and healing vibes for all. I do hope you will have some good new by the end of the day...

I assume you are waking up. I am up at this ridiculous hour because I can't sleep.... I also want to do some yard work today because we are to have rain by evening. I bought two,flats of flowers today and have six more being delivered tomorrow from Livey's fund raiser. I'm just waiting for thesis to rise so I can see what I'm doing. One tire to cut in half to,finish off the retaining wall but don't dare run then saw at this hour of the morning....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we lost a close game- had one really good quater which almost one us th egame, rest rarely even but a couple of really bad patches which lost us the game. Another of last years top teams lost there 3rd match for the year. Very topsy turvy year by the looks of things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


I did not know it was possible to read so high. As this is still Saturday here- did this happen roughly a week ago?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just opened the Gansey (Gurnsey) sweater information topic - at the following link.

This is the class that Julie is teaching. She has put in many hours of work preparing for this class and I do hope you will join us-

The information regarding the class is at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255235-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam hope you can get your tiles removed wit jut any great fight. How typical that these days things can't be fixed.

Jynx sounds like a very expensive ball of yarn to have returned! Or had you intended getting those things anyway? What are sororities?

Aran glad the dog is back in her home.

Joy could well be in response to another pet death that you are struggling to get going- be gentle with yourself.

Pammie clearing out places is always hard in these circumstances- but you will feel better once it is finished.

Heather glad you had such a meaningful Anzac Day for you and your family.

Julie good that had a lovely trip to HAmilton and that maybe you are working things through with Fofoa.

Caren another hard situation for you all to deal with. Not sure what a normal sugar level is there (we use a totally different measure and would never get that high. Have heard of someone with one in the 90s and that was extremely high) but sounds very high. As someone said is she diabetic? She must be young as well- how hard on the DH and the DS must be confused with both parents away.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday and now going to walk down to the shops this morning and then get on with some knitting this afternoon.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Ssturday photos...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about. 

Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer. 

He has been on some very strong, powerful drugs since his 2 valves were replaced with bovine valves - and even though the Cardiologist was extremely happy about how he was doing when we saw him 3 months ago - this aorta aneurism if it is confirmed, COULD be a sign that the valve is not working properly or that the drugs are starting to cause problems.I have been checking the internet and the medical information there and it sounds scary. As I said nothing has been confirmed - but we are pretty knowledgeable about cardiac problems. 

So please pray for us. He is very 'up' and a very knowledgeable and good patient and deals with what he has to deal with. I am a wreck but will gather myself together as I always do - and we will see what happens. I have not told him I am talking to anyone about this yet. We really don't have confirmation of anything. I will wait until there is some definite news before telling the kids. Certainly there is blood in the stool, and something showed on the lower GI regular xray and the questions he was asked when getting the ultrasound certainly seemed to confirm the doctors concern.

We know that things will start to deteriorate - sometime - and that he would not qualify for another valve replacement - so I am Praying that the valves are not starting to have problems. 

I have been worrying about it for the past week and each bit of information is coming a little at a time.The doctor said they would likely speed up the lower GI so we are waiting to hear from them.

I am so thankful I know you all. I know you will help me keep it together and to deal with whatever happens. Hopefully it won't be something that can't be fixed. Thanks for being here. Shirley
.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

positive thoughts and prayers being sent to you, I do hope your worries are relieved soon and everything is OK. lyn x



Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


Shirley, loads of healing hugs coming your way. I'm so sorry to hear of your concerns over Pat. Fingers crossed that it will turn out to be something that can be dealt with relatively easily without major surgery. We are all here for you. Lots of love. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shirley, thinking of you and Pat. xxxxx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday and now going to walk down to the shops this morning and then get on with some knitting this afternoon.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Ssturday photos...


Morning Purple. Sunshine and showers here today. Off to watch DGS rowing this afternoon so I hope the showers die down. Your new border is maturing nicely, will be very pretty in the summer I'm sure. Enjoy your trip to Lincoln next week. Remember - I have my spies out!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren. Coffee looks lovely this morning. Thinking of your friend and her family - she is so young. I imagine she is in a diabetic coma and pray that they can get her back. x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know it was possible to read so high. As this is still Saturday here- did this happen roughly a week ago?


Julie they possibly use different readings....they were in a panic when I was diagnosed many years ago at 37.5


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shirley, thinking of you and Pat. xxxxx


add my thought to purples x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> will be praying for your friend, and her family. So sad to hear.
> breakfast looks Good. and so ready for coffee,
> Sam likes coffee made that way


Thank you, I was shocked when I was told. this poor lady has gone through enough.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Coffee looks lovely this morning. Thinking of your friend and her family - she is so young. I imagine she is in a diabetic coma and pray that they can get her back. x


Good morning Angela. Thank you. I imagine she is, I too pray they can get her back. She is a lovely person.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caren, how very scary for your friend and her family. I do hope the doctors will be able to get those numbers down. Is she diabetic? Prayers and healing vibes for all. I do hope you will have some good new by the end of the day...
> 
> I assume you are waking up. I am up at this ridiculous hour because I can't sleep.... I also want to do some yard work today because we are to have rain by evening. I bought two,flats of flowers today and have six more being delivered tomorrow from Livey's fund raiser. I'm just waiting for thesis to rise so I can see what I'm doing. One tire to cut in half to,finish off the retaining wall but don't dare run then saw at this hour of the morning....


I don't know if she is diabetic or not, she has never said. I will call an ask if I don't here anything by this afternoon. Thanks I hope the numbers are down as well, it is pretty scary.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we lost a close game- had one really good quater which almost one us th egame, rest rarely even but a couple of really bad patches which lost us the game. Another of last years top teams lost there 3rd match for the year. Very topsy turvy year by the looks of things.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just opened the Gansey (Gurnsey) sweater information topic - at the following link.
> 
> This is the class that Julie is teaching. She has put in many hours of work preparing for this class and I do hope you will join us-
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley! we have our first person signed in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> ...
> Julie good that had a lovely trip to HAmilton and that maybe you are working things through with Fofoa.
> ...


It is always good to get out of the City! and it was heartening to see that the pastures have greened after the rain of the last month- when we went down in March the grass was like tinder!
I think the wise solution is to try to be there for Fofoa- hopefully short circuit the problem (as I see it).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know it was possible to read so high. As this is still Saturday here- did this happen roughly a week ago?


Sorry it should say Wednesday, I wrote the wrong day. Grant and Nix will have the baby until sunday. Didn't get much sleep last night. 
We read the numbers differently, then convert them. Not sure why they do it that way because they expect us to know what both are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


Dear Shirley, of course prayers for you both. And naturally we are here for you whenever you need that 'virtual' shoulder to lean or weep on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


Blurry or focused- she is such a darling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie they possibly use different readings....they were in a panic when I was diagnosed many years ago at 37.5


We have recently had a change in the numeric values they use- have not quite got my head around it- my diabetes class resumes this coming Friday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry it should say Wednesday, I wrote the wrong day. Grant and Nix will have the baby until sunday. Didn't get much sleep last night.
> We read the numbers differently, then convert them. Not sure why they do it that way because they expect us to know what both are.


It did seem an awfully long time for you not to know- Prayers for them, and for yourself, for that matter. Been a bit of an eventful year so far for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, could you have sent it back to the company for repair? I cannot believe that they would not have a way to service their product. I hope that doesn't happen to mine!


They repair them. Just contact the company. Sometimes just a phone call is required and they can help you over the phone. I have never needed a repair but here is some info:

NOTE: Our service is to repair your roomba and restore it to within the manufacturers specifications, any fault that is repairable or replaceable that has failed is required to be replaced as part of our repair service. We will not partially repair a unit or "piecemeal" a repair, If our name goes on it then it is going to be repaired properly so that you receive a functional and reliable roomba after we are done. Please be aware that we are here to repair your roomba not clean it. We detail and clean the repaired areas and the internal chassis so that your roomba is ready to go when it arrives. We do not clean brushes, filters or dustbins, additional fees may apply if routine maintenance and cleaning of consumables is required, i.e., brush set, brush guard, filter, filter tray holder, side brush and dust bin.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley of course we will be praying for you both. Remember that much of what you are reading for the Aneurysm and surgery probably relates to when they are emergency surgery. Often the first indication of a problem is when it starts to leak or bleed (Like Angoras nephew Chritophers in his brain). When this happens it has a much worse outcome than when it noticed early. However it is still major surgery. And the GI issues are also a concern- did they find the possible aneurysm while investigating the bllood in the stools? But there are many causes of blood in the stool which are minor as well as major issues. So try and look at it positively for now though that is hard to do. Gald you felt you could bring it to us here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, Sending you prayers and praying for DH. I know your stress level is as high as it can go. Just so sorry to hear of this problem and the serious consequences of whatever diagnosis they find. Bushels of Hugs.

Just saw Darowil's post and it is so nice to have people on here with medical knowledge. Go with what she is saying and don't expect the worst for now until you have a diagnosis. You could affect your own health. That said, you still get Bushels of Hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caren another hard situation for you all to deal with. Not sure what a normal sugar level is there (we use a totally different measure and would never get that high. Have heard of someone with one in the 90s and that was extremely high) but sounds very high. As someone said is she diabetic? She must be young as well- how hard on the DH and the DS must be confused with both parents away.


It hard and so unexpected. A normal blood sugar is in the 90's. but there are different ways to read it too. I am not sure what that translates into for AC1 reading. I worry when mine reaches over 125 anything under that I don't worry, unless it drops below 80.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


Caren, I pray your friend will be alright. Amazingly high readings. How lovely of Jamie to watch the baby and Seth. She is a life-saver right now. Please let us know any news. I imagine this precious mother is in a coma right now???? Just awful how quickly our lives can change.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday and now going to walk down to the shops this morning and then get on with some knitting this afternoon.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Ssturday photos...


Good afternoon. A walk sounds lovely. I have gotten some yarn to make a mini me with. It will not be me, just practice until the right colours for me arrive.
Forgot to mention how much I enjoy seeing your garden, makes my day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts your way and gentle hugs. THe not knowing can so hard.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


What a beautiful baby :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did seem an awfully long time for you not to know- Prayers for them, and for yourself, for that matter. Been a bit of an eventful year so far for you.


Not sure how I missed it before I posted, usually I read over before posting. Thank you. It has been, it needs to slow down some and take a break.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat is adorable!


kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Gwen, nice looking mini you. Haven't found the yarn I want to make mine. Finished the Nightmare Before Christmas hat and have it to my DD1 at breakfast today. The shower for the expectant mom is next weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for your friend Caren.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always good to get out of the City! and it was heartening to see that the pastures have greened after the rain of the last month- when we went down in March the grass was like tinder!
> I think the wise solution is to try to be there for Fofoa- hopefully short circuit the problem (as I see it).


Julie, not sure what the problem is with Fofoa but glad you will try to be there for her so you have at least one friend in that family, although sadly, it seems under the influence of the other one. I hope what you witnessed wasn't against her daughter. So hard for sure being a mother alone if that is her case. Hugs to you and prayers that you may have the wisdom you need in all your decisions. A busy time for sure with your workshop starting. Your sweaters are just so gorgeous. How will people know how to make the sweater different sizes? Don't even know how to ask this. I've worked from patterns so was always given # of stitches for size of sweater. Is this more for people who know how to knit without patterns.

Oh no, saw you were having computer problems. Talk about bad timing. Hope all is straightened out for your workshop.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, I pray your friend will be alright. Amazingly high readings. How lovely of Jamie to watch the baby and Seth. She is a life-saver right now. Please let us know any news. I imagine this precious mother is in a coma right now???? Just awful how quickly our lives can change.


Yes they were very high. I used to worry about a good friend when hers went up into the 300's. I will let you know as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy, what a time it was getting that load. Sounds like someone quit and didn't care about making sure information was passed along. Sort of like going into a restaurant where the Chef just quit. Your hat is quite unique and I'll bet DD1 was thrilled with it. I can see the proud face now when you present it.

Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dearest Shirley you and Pat are at the top of my prayer list. I know this is frightening for you both. God's blessings for both of you. Gentle hugs.



Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley - prayers and hugs and best wishes for you and Pat as you go through this latest health concern. Know that you aren't far from my thoughts and sending constant vibes that you'll hear good news on final diagnosis and treatments.

Caren - so sad to hear of your friend and her family. You and your family are of great comfort and support for them -- I don't know anything about the numbers but better start educating myself just in case. Hope that things turn around for them. Thanks for the coffee -- almost time for me to switch from hot to iced--I've been making my own mocha using the Mexican cocoa I found at Tuesday Morning---it's very refreshing & just enough jolt to get me going inn the a.m.

Jynx -- take it easy with the gardening---I want you feeling good so you can head to MN and take other trips with Gerry. Hope your brother is there this weekend and some decisions can start being made.

Cathy - love thee photos of Serena; our DS's friend since H.S. days now have their preemie twins home -- they're both doing great; I just can't imagine the amount of work they're going through right now. They're looking for a nanny (in FL) -- sure wish they were closer by; such a great couple.

DGS is back home - other DD came up here to fly out of O'Hare this a.m. and back tomorrow afternoon--she has a conference in Baltimore - she'll have a late night drive back to Springfield tomorrow night. She was supposed to fly out of Peoria which is closer to her house, but her flight was cancelled early last night so now her trip is really compressed. She's out there for a meeting with the International Federation for the Blind...she's meeting again with the head of the organization.

Love the Mini-Me - I wish I could take the latest workshops -- just so busy with what I currently have committed to.

Sassafras - give yourself some time to grieve and be in "down" mode for awhile...hope the meeting was uplifting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious, just precious.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Good news. Miss Pixie Belle, my brother's little dog, is finally home from the vet after breaking both legs on one side two weeks ago. She has a cast on her front leg & pins in her back leg. She doesn't even need a wheelchair, though she does walk pretty slowly. She spends most of her time sleeping & healing.
> 
> I had a wonderful time Easter weekend hanging out with my friend Erin. We walked around downtown Sandusky, OH & went into one store where a 3 1/2 year old girl told me flat out that I need a haircut because "boys don't have long hair." She was the cutest little girl. I asked her mom if she treats all the customers that way, and she does.


Great news about Pixie-Bell. Hope she continues on the road to recovery!
Sounds like a fun day. Children have no filter on their little mouths! She was just telling you like she saw the world, I guess.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Thank you's to everyone for all DH's birthday wishes. He is quite amazed and thankful for everyone's wishes, making his birthday even more special.

We had a lovely birthday dinner with the rest of the family last night and even our son's MIL came. So much fun. Our dear GD's teacher left and didn't say good-bye to the children. Katiclaire (7 in March) is devastated and looks so sad. She had already told me about this but sat last night and told me again how her teacher left and didn't say good-bye because she missed her family so much. As an adult I can't understand how a teacher could do this when she is so loved by her children and they loved her. Such a short time to finish out the year and then leave. I can only imagine that it was a terrible crisis for her. Either she was fired or perhaps a break-down of some sort. Nobody really knows and if the school knows they probably can't say. Young people away from home often have serious problems, just ask DH. Thank goodness not all. The class has written to the teacher as a group and Katiclaire said she wrote her own letter at home also to have sent to her. At least the sub is one that they already know. She told me the teacher might write back. Her little face was so sad and I remember how we cared about teachers like family when we are little like that. I gave her hugs and reinforced how nice it was that they wrote the teacher and that she knows the sub. She just looked so sad and this is a few weeks after it happened.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Sam, wonderful opening and fab sounding recipes. Good thing that I have already had supper before reading them. Good luck with the flooring guys. Sometimes we just have to buy what we wasn't. Can't take it with you and if your monthly expenses are covered and you haves food in your cupboards, who does it hurt? Plus, your place will be clean without a lot of fuss.
> 
> ...


WOW, Kathy! What a pick-up that was! Don't you love incompetence!! NOT!! Hope you don't have many more days like that.
Cute that!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think that is a hard part of life to realize that people come in and out of your lives -- some make an impression right away and other's contributions aren't known until much later. I think nuns are taught not to develop those kinds of relationships because I can't remember me or anyone else developing any "love" for our teachers---it really was more of utmost respect and fear! But, boy am I thankful for them and their teaching and counsel---it's stood me well in my life. I just know from the many teachers in my family that it's possible to do both - be a great friend and be loved as well as have all the teaching and counseling.

I hope she does hear back from the teacher---


Angora1 said:


> Big Thank you's to everyone for all DH's birthday wishes. He is quite amazed and thankful for everyone's wishes, making his birthday even more special.
> 
> We had a lovely birthday dinner with the rest of the family last night and even our son's MIL came. So much fun. Our dear GD's teacher left and didn't say good-bye to the children. Katiclaire (7 in March) is devastated and looks so sad. She had already told me about this but sat last night and told me again how her teacher left and didn't say good-bye because she missed her family so much. As an adult I can't understand how a teacher could do this when she is so loved by her children and they loved her. Such a short time to finish out the year and then leave. I can only imagine that it was a terrible crisis for her. Either she was fired or perhaps a break-down of some sort. Nobody really knows and if the school knows they probably can't say. Young people away from home often have serious problems, just ask DH. Thank goodness not all. The class has written to the teacher as a group and Katiclaire said she wrote her own letter at home also to have sent to her. At least the sub is one that they already know. She told me the teacher might write back. Her little face was so sad and I remember how we cared about teachers like family when we are little like that. I gave her hugs and reinforced how nice it was that they wrote the teacher and that she knows the sub. She just looked so sad and this is a few weeks after it happened.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


And healing hugs for your friend!! I'm so sorry to hear this. Extremely high or low blood sugar is so dangerous. I almost lost a dear friend a couple of years ago from low blood sugar...when the paramedics arrived, it was only 40. It took them a long time to stabilize him.
Your friend will be at the top of my prayer list.
And you still remembered our coffee.
Many hugs for how, you friend and her family.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Shirley, you are both in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam hope you can get your tiles removed wit jut any great fight. How typical that these days things can't be fixed.
> 
> Jynx sounds like a very expensive ball of yarn to have returned! Or had you intended getting those things anyway? What are sororities?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I think around 100 or perhaps a little more is considered normal here. If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone.more knowledgeable will correct me. Mine verges on the low side...in the low to mid 90's.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday and now going to walk down to the shops this morning and then get on with some knitting this afternoon.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Ssturday photos...


Your garden is lovely as always. Love lilacs. We had one by my bedroom window when I was growing up...they smell so wonderful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I am so thankful I know you all. I know you will help me keep it together and to deal with whatever happens. Hopefully it won't be something that can't be fixed. Thanks for being here. Shirley
.[/quote]

Oh, my dear heart. I'm so sorry to hear this. I always have the two of you in my prayers but will say extra prayers now.
My prayers and my heart are with you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


So adorable!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday and now going to walk down to the shops this morning and then get on with some knitting this afternoon.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Ssturday photos...


A lovely day in the garden :-D


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Shirley: prayers for you and Pat. I hope you don't have to wait tooling to know what you are dealing with. Sometimes the unknown is worse than the reality.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugar, that sweet, precious new GD is a real beauty. Puts a smile on my face for sure.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


Prayer going up now, for both of you asking for your strength, and understanding, with lots of healing,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie they possibly use different readings....they were in a panic when I was diagnosed many years ago at 37.5


In the US, glucose is measured in miligrams/deciliter but in most other places it is in milimoles/liter, in Canada we converted to International units in the early 80's The conversion factor is 18 so 800mg/dl= approx 42 mmol/l( just doing it in my head). Definitely a dangerously high level.

Caren, I hope your friend is going to be OK, especially bad when she is obviously young & has a small child but at 800, there could certainly be permanent damage. So sad.

Shirley, I will be thinking about you & Pat, I hope you get the required tests done quickly & find that whatever is wrong can be deal with quickly & without major surgery. Take care


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sugar, that sweet, precious new GD is a real beauty. Puts a smile on my face for sure.


Ditto. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It hard and so unexpected. A normal blood sugar is in the 90's. but there are different ways to read it too. I am not sure what that translates into for AC1 reading. I worry when mine reaches over 125 anything under that I don't worry, unless it drops below 80.


Normal sugar doesn't really translate into an A1C, the A1C measures what your sugar has been doing over the past 3 months, it was invented to catch the noncompliant diabetics who "behaved" for a few days before a doctors visit to give the doctor the impression they were doing as they were supposed to. Not sure why people thought that was a good thing :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Sam, wonderful opening and fab sounding recipes. Good thing that I have already had supper before reading them. Good luck with the flooring guys. Sometimes we just have to buy what we wasn't. Can't take it with you and if your monthly expenses are covered and you haves food in your cupboards, who does it hurt? Plus, your place will be clean without a lot of fuss.
> 
> ...


Glad you were finally able to get that load where it needed to go, David had one of those once, he couldn't get an accurate answer to where to deliver and his gps was sending him weird places, the dispatch guy he called had the comment "don't you have gps?" :roll: It was a construction site, I was the one that ended up pulling up the right directions for him. lol The guy he had called for directions got lost getting there too, after giving David grief about, didn't he have gps. lol Karma... 
Getting to visit with the grands is always a plus.
Safe travels and hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jynx sounds like a very expensive ball of yarn to have returned! Or had you intended getting those things anyway? What are sororities?


sorority (plural sororities). A group of girls or women associated for a common purpose; a sisterhood. (US) A social organization of female students at a college ... Fraternities would be brotherhood. ***** These groups are usually called by Greek letters, do service projects, lots of social events and can become lifelong networking bases....... It is not a cheap undertaking and very difficult and competitive to participate.....

As to that ball of yarn... Had no plans to buy a single thing!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good swim yesterday and now going to walk down to the shops this morning and then get on with some knitting this afternoon.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Ssturday photos...


I so miss lilacs. Take a deep whiff for me....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all, have been busy and have not read much of last week's ktp at all. So, obviously, have missed all the big news for everyone.
> 
> For those who suffered losses, either furbaby or family member, {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


Such a difficult time, but yet so rewarding I would imagine, to be able to participate in the honour of their father. A lazy day sounds like it will be a good thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


Shirley, you know that the prayer warriors will be on this like white on rice.... We hold you and Pat I loving ad maps and lift you and give your strength and a shoulder at all times.

You do know that Gerry had a descending aortic aneurism and received a 12 1/2 stent a couple years back. Of course, he did not have Pat's valve problem but, it was a relatively easy operation. He was only in the hospital one night.... It could possibly NOT be an indication of valve issues, just another cardiac issue.... Fingers crossed..... As to the colon problem..... I do have concerns. Even if it is the worst scenario, with cancer, depending on the stage, this can be successfully operated on and a full recovery made. I know previous health and age issues are foremost in your mind..... Knowing that 
Pat is a survivor and has an a excellent attitude and really quite remarkable overall health, let us all keep a positve outlook. (Doesn't mean you shouldn't dust off that red hat,,,, because we know you will be an advocate to reckon with...... Please let us know any and everything.... Many hugs to you and Pat. Please get the kids in the loop soon. You know they are your best support group and want to be there for both of you,,,,,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


Lovely coffee, thank you.
Prayers for your friend and her family, hoping that she is able to pull through. 
Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


Precious and concentrating so hard....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always good to get out of the City! and it was heartening to see that the pastures have greened after the rain of the last month- when we went down in March the grass was like tinder!
> I think the wise solution is to try to be there for Fofoa- hopefully short circuit the problem (as I see it).


There is the old saying that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar so do try to be a friend, it will possibly pauper dividends in the long run....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 11am here and I got to sleep in until 10am. Wooooo hooooo.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, you and Pat will be in our prayers. Al had an aortic aneurysm and stent put in. As has been said it was a relatively simple operation. The funny thing in retrospect was he was walking around with this for awhile and we were fat, dumb and happy til we found out. Then scared til post op. As to other problem it could well be an easy fix also.
Gwen, love mini-me.
Purple, love garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Hugs, prayers, and positive energies heading you way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


Awe!!! Adorable regardless of the blurry.  And so intent on you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My goodness such a mixture of sweet and bitter today!

Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes; had a great Faro salad in Tuscany and your hot grain salad sounds very much like it. 

Baby pic, lilacs, a recovering pooch and French press coffee make me happy.

Shirley, I send you hugs and prayers. I hope you find comfort in the knowledge that so many friends all over the world are thinking of you and Pat. 

Joy, I'm thinking of you too. All of us who have animals in our families dread the day. There is nothing easy about it. I hope time softens the hurt.

Jack's last PET scan was good enough for him to keep on keeping on with some maintenance treatment. I see small improvements in appetite and activity level and try not to expect too much too soon. Recovery from the harsh chemo seems to be a very slow process.

Tomorrow family here will celebrate DGS Simon's third birthday and a belated Easter. Looking forward to it with a gluten-free hash brown, broccoli egg bake as my contribution.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up now...


Betty- I love you too. ((<3))

Aran-Happy to hear that Pixie Bell is doing so great :thumbup: 

Kathy- I love Nightmare before Christmas and I LOOOOOOOOVE your Jack Skellington hat :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Busyworkerbee- What a way for your family to honor their dad/husband. wonderful ladies. :thumbup: 

Caren - I truly hope your friend will be okay, worrisome with a number that high.

Sugar-Serena sure looks happy, healthy and content. Happy for you and DD.

Shirley- I am sending you hugs and healing thoughts.

Praying for all who need them and for those that don't as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer - Will be keeping Pat and yourself in my thoughts Shirley. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, poor GD, I do hope that her teacher writes back, and fairly quickly so that the children have some sort of closure. It's so hard on children when a well loved teacher leaves with no word, it's hard enough at the end of the year when they know they will be having a new teacher the following year, but at least then they know they will usually still see that teacher daily at school although not in the same class.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sugarsugar - She's becoming even more cute!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Kate, saw the video of Luke and he is so cute. He is growing so quickly. Still makes me smile when I see that little face. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, as I'm all caught up, I guess I'd better get in motion and do something useful. I am going to do as little as possible though. lol
Have a great day all, see you later.
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a great day Kaye :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish you could have seen DH's face when I relayed all your Birthday wishes to him. He was clearly moved and quite surprise that you took notice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for making it even more special for him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot....off to knit


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for letting me talk about GD losing her teacher. I am a little concerned as the teacher was young and perhaps even anorexic. A sweetheart. I worry about these young teachers and college students. We have seen a few tragedies of mental breakdowns and suicide attempts, fortunately not successful. So many life choices are being made and so many serious mistakes at this age. The main thing is to survive and then at least there is hope for the future.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angora-Not a problem. Glad that he had such a wonderful day, full of laughs, love and happiness


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So very true. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Have a great day Kaye :thumbup:


You also!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Isn't that the truth. LOL


Poledra65 said:


> So very true. LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Kate, saw the video of Luke and he is so cute. He is growing so quickly. Still makes me smile when I see that little face. :-D


Hi Mel, yes it's hard to believe he's 17 months old already, they grow so fast!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Angora-Not a problem. Glad that he had such a wonderful day, full of laughs, love and happiness


And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Look at that beautiful family Angora


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much. I enjoy so seeing your family photos too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My heart breaks yet is full of pride when I think of Gage as a baby and wishing he was still tiny. But then seeing him as the boy he has grown into I am so full of pride and emotions.


KateB said:


> Hi Mel, yes it's hard to believe he's 17 months old already, they grow so fast!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to tear myself away to get some work done. Hello to all. Hope you have a wonderful day whatever time it is for you. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I should go to and get to work on my square.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning.


Have a great Saturday too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: mine started very ridiculously early to Luna licking my feet. To which my friend thought was funny, seems it was 2:15am. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure how I missed it before I posted, usually I read over before posting. Thank you. It has been, it needs to slow down some and take a break.


You and I seem a right pair with this and that in our lives- although God Forbid! I've not ever suffered fire. Had burglaries- far too many of them, that can involve a lot of loss issues- the most devastating being when my rabbit and guinea pig got stolen along with their cage. And when my stereo got nicked just after I moved here- had no way to listen to any broadcast or CD (DVD had not yet been invented- it was all Video Cassettes then. which reminds me you probably never were able to watch the tapes etc, I sent you- I had not realised the US was on a different system from ours!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So very true. LOL!


That is soooooooo true. I keep the losing the teens don't say anything you don't want repeated around the grands. They will tell all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, not sure what the problem is with Fofoa but glad you will try to be there for her so you have at least one friend in that family, although sadly, it seems under the influence of the other one. I hope what you witnessed wasn't against her daughter. So hard for sure being a mother alone if that is her case. Hugs to you and prayers that you may have the wisdom you need in all your decisions. A busy time for sure with your workshop starting. Your sweaters are just so gorgeous. How will people know how to make the sweater different sizes? Don't even know how to ask this. I've worked from patterns so was always given # of stitches for size of sweater. Is this more for people who know how to knit without patterns.
> 
> Oh no, saw you were having computer problems. Talk about bad timing. Hope all is straightened out for your workshop.


Back on track with the computer, Angora! I don't want to expand too much on what happened with Fofoa- but I am sure it was the result of on going stress, mainly financial- I do try to be an ear for her. Pity madam can't recognise that! 
Re the Guernsey- the important thing is swatching, and which needle size gives you the fabric you like. Careful measuring, and accurate counting next to get most importantly your stitch count to the inch- the row count is much easier to figure as you go.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning.


Awwww, can he come help me plant flowers today? Just waiting for DH to stop back by and help me cut the radial wire out of there I cut in half so I can paint it and finish the wall. I can't find the clamps to hold it open. So much planting to do.... And the pool is still a health hazard! I think I hear them cutting my front lawn(weeds - the stuff we out down sure is not working).


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! I feel like I've missed so much. You will all have to PM me and update me on everything! 

Had a dear friend's brother pass away recently in Wisconsin so made the 2 hour each way trek to go to the visitation. That was on Good Friday and DH got out of work 2 hours early so it all worked out nicely. I've been trying to diet and have managed to lose 5 pounds over the last 2 weeks. Of course, I am impatient and want to lose 20 pounds each week - not possible, I know but still - LOL! 

We had a lovely Easter with dear son and dear daughter-in-law. They are still working with an infertility doctor, in hopes of having a baby sometime in 2015...we will see. Today is dear son's 30th birthday...doesn't seem like he should be that old already. I still remember a toe-headed 4-year old with a mullet hair cut  Dear daughter-in-law is having a birthday celebration at the bowling alley/bar/restaurant near their house. We celebrated with them last week...made his favorite cake...angel food frosted with a frosting my mom used to make for him that he loved - 1 regular container of Cool Whip, 1 small package of vanilla instant pudding and 1 large can of crushed pineapple, drained. Stir it together and it is enough to frost a cake...freezes well too 

I've been all-consumed with my newest fiber addiction...tatting. I've really been working on my stitches and have been following patterns - some successful, some not so much. This just confirms DH's suspicion that I was a cat in another life because he says I am consumed by all things string  

My dear nephew is getting married May 5th on the beach in Fort Myers, Florida at 5:00 pm. The number 5 must have some significance for him. We have arranged to be able to attend and it is funny but the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the morning/day of the wedding. Dear nephew told me they are preparing all the food themselves. I told him that I know my way around a knife so if he needs any help to just let me know. He did and asked if I could help out. My brother is a pretty good cook too so I'm hoping maybe we will have some family time together in the kitchen of the house dear nephew rented. I think my mom would be pleased  Dear nephew has a huge kitchen table. I am giving him one of my mom's crocheted tablecloths and a check. I think the tablecloth will mean a lot to him.

Sugarsugar - congratulations on baby Serena arriving safe and sound. How did dear daughter do during labor and delivery? What is the story with the father?

Designer1234 - you and Pat are in my prayers for sure. 

Lurker - are there new developments with Fale? 

Gwen - what page and what tea party week is the photo of your mini me? 

Here is my latest tatting...still using a picot gauge - just can't get any 2 of them to be the same without the gauge...really have to practice that, I guess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You and I seem a right pair with this and that in our lives- although God Forbid! I've not ever suffered fire. Had burglaries- far too many of them, that can involve a lot of loss issues- the most devastating being when my rabbit and guinea pig got stolen along with their cage. And when my stereo got nicked just after I moved here- had no way to listen to any broadcast or CD (DVD had not yet been invented- it was all Video Cassettes then. which reminds me you probably never were able to watch the tapes etc, I sent you- I had not realised the US was on a different system from ours!


There are systems that play both. We have one because of all the video cassettes we had from Germany.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Back on track with the computer, Angora! I don't want to expand too much on what happened with Fofoa- but I am sure it was the result of on going stress, mainly financial- I do try to be an ear for her. Pity madam can't recognise that!
> Re the Guernsey- the important thing is swatching, and which needle size gives you the fabric you like. Careful measuring, and accurate counting next to get most importantly your stitch count to the inch- the row count is much easier to figure as you go.


I guess that is my problem as I wouldn't know how to knit the right size. Maybe I can take a course in this as this is something I need to learn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Big Thank you's to everyone for all DH's birthday wishes. He is quite amazed and thankful for everyone's wishes, making his birthday even more special.
> 
> We had a lovely birthday dinner with the rest of the family last night and even our son's MIL came. So much fun. Our dear GD's teacher left and didn't say good-bye to the children. Katiclaire (7 in March) is devastated and looks so sad. She had already told me about this but sat last night and told me again how her teacher left and didn't say good-bye because she missed her family so much. As an adult I can't understand how a teacher could do this when she is so loved by her children and they loved her. Such a short time to finish out the year and then leave. I can only imagine that it was a terrible crisis for her. Either she was fired or perhaps a break-down of some sort. Nobody really knows and if the school knows they probably can't say. Young people away from home often have serious problems, just ask DH. Thank goodness not all. The class has written to the teacher as a group and Katiclaire said she wrote her own letter at home also to have sent to her. At least the sub is one that they already know. She told me the teacher might write back. Her little face was so sad and I remember how we cared about teachers like family when we are little like that. I gave her hugs and reinforced how nice it was that they wrote the teacher and that she knows the sub. She just looked so sad and this is a few weeks after it happened.


I can't recall how old Katiclaire is, but loving your teacher is so much part of learning - one is lucky to have a good teacher- I had my share of dragons growing up! You are a good caring Grandmother to her- I am sure she appreciated being able to tell you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't recall how old Katiclaire is, but loving your teacher is so much part of learning - one is lucky to have a good teacher- I had my share of dragons growing up! You are a good caring Grandmother to her- I am sure she appreciated being able to tell you.


Thanks Julie. She just turned 7 in March.

Now I really must get off. Came in to look up something for records on the computer and KP is my home page, so here you were and here I am. :XD: :XD: :XD: Back to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I guess that is my problem as I wouldn't know how to knit the right size. Maybe I can take a course in this as this is something I need to learn.


for the grey one- I put the tape measure around my widest point, and swallowed my pride-(it is 54 inches), accepting that I am very much larger in girth than I would like to acknowledge- it is just a matter of calculating inches and stitches to inches- and allocating a square on the graph paper to each stitch! I have 110 stitches + 1 for the seam stitch for front and back- therefore a total of 222 stitches for the ribbing, +2 more to give a 2x2 rib. This was with a merino worsted weight wool.
I used 4.5 mm for the ribbing- and decided I had it right, 5 mm and then cast off- decided it was too tight picked up the cast off stitches which happens to leave a good ridge so you know the starting point, continued on 5.5mm needles which I decided gave me the fabric I wanted. Drape ok, and to allow a little incase of slight felting in the wash- I will be using wool wash!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I hope you get the tile situation resolved; it's hard to deal with those things, but maybe the company will actually cooperate (I will think positive).



Lurker 2 said:


> I did not know it was possible to read so high. As this is still Saturday here- did this happen roughly a week ago?


What finally got my late husband diagnosed as diabetic was that I took him to the hospital and finally someone thought to test him--his was 498 at that point and the doctor said he was amazed that the man was conscious (though he wasn't too coherent--I had thought he might have had a stroke, as we'd been working on getting his blood pressure down).

Healing thoughts for your friend, Caren.

Shirley, I am sending healing thoughts to Pat & you. {{{{HUGS}}}}

Aran, glad to hear Pixie Bell is on the mend.

I'd love to do both the mini me and Julie's workshops, but timing is just not good right now--good to know they will still be there so that if I do get time, I can go back to it.

Love the pics--beauty is all around us. 

Also wanted to let y'all know that I may not be on much this week--not to worry, we will just be quite busy, starting with the lecture he's giving tomorrow--but I will pop in as I'm able.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is the old saying that you catch more flies with honey than vinegar so do try to be a friend, it will possibly pauper dividends in the long run....


That was basically what I decided- had I gone to the authorities it would have put me in such bad odour with the family- whereas the caring person (which I do try to be) tries to be there for them both. I wish I had the energy to be there more for the little girl- but it was nice when she rang me yesterday afternoon- she usually offers a cheek for a kiss!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


Lovely..but a shame you couldn't have been in the picture.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


And you chose a photo WITHOUT you! Naughty naughty!!!!!! :lol: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, so sorry about the worrying news; you must be feeling awful, wondering what is in store for you, and Pat of course. I'm wishing you the best of news, with strategies to deal with whatever the tests show, and peaceful restoring sleep when you are ready for bed. With warm hugs for you both, Lin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! I feel like I've missed so much. You will all have to PM me and update me on everything!
> 
> Had a dear friend's brother pass away recently in Wisconsin so made the 2 hour each way trek to go to the visitation. That was on Good Friday and DH got out of work 2 hours early so it all worked out nicely. I've been trying to diet and have managed to lose 5 pounds over the last 2 weeks. Of course, I am impatient and want to lose 20 pounds each week - not possible, I know but still - LOL!
> 
> ...


You have had a lot going on! the tatting is lovely!
will 'pm' you rather than boring everyone else with repeating myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. She just turned 7 in March.
> 
> Now I really must get off. Came in to look up something for records on the computer and KP is my home page, so here you were and here I am. :XD: :XD: :XD: Back to work.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Almost noon here and all I have accomplished if a trip to Wal-Mart that put a dent into my checking acct but I needed new clothes. Then lunch of a gyro plate and catching up here.

Shirley, prayers for Pat and yourself to get through the next few weeks and that the news is good. Wee are here for you. (Every time I type here the autocorrect puts in Herr!)

Caren, prayers went up for your friends and her family. 

Also prayers and warm thoughts to any who need them.

The hat was easy as it is my standard top down with earflaps added. I fudged on those. Just made it up as I knitted. Working on a Jack doll. Don't know if that will make it to the mommy to be as my DD1 likes the movie, too. Can just see me having to make numerous ones. Also thinking about booties. Have plenty of black and white as I overbought for the panda.

Today is my youngest DGS's 6th birthday. Talked to him on the phone this morning. He can't wait to go buy candy with the money I sent him. Daddy is away this weekend at a Boy Scout training camp, their oldest son is camping and Zack had a birthday party to go to. His party will be on the 10th. Kate has an ear infection so is miserable. Zack had one last weekend. My DDIL had been laid off for a couple weeks and is enjoying the time home. Says the stress level has gone down. Hoping with my DS's new job they are able to have her stay at home for awhile.

Going over to The Nook to sit and knit with who ever is there. Three owner is very nice and welcoming.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shirley: you and Pat are in my prayers. Iknow that this situation can be very scary. Like it was said before HUGS.

Caren: your friend is also in my prayers.

Julie: just can't wait to start your workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Shirley: you and Pat are in my prayers. Iknow that this situation can be very scary. Like it was said before HUGS.
> 
> Caren: your friend is also in my prayers.
> 
> Julie: just can't wait to start your workshop.


It seems to be having a slow start! but so far I don't think it has come up on the Digest!!!!!!! Good to have you along for what hopefully will be a fun ride!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's in the new topics so you should be getting lots of interest & sign ups soon. I never wait for the Digest--since it's a point in time pull of the postings, it doesn't always capture everything. I just log into the site and go right to my Watched Topics or Newest Topics & then pick and choose what I want to click on....I just don't have time to go into everything.



Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to be having a slow start! but so far I don't think it has come up on the Digest!!!!!!! Good to have you along for what hopefully will be a fun ride!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just getting to the toe part on my DS's socks -- I made a banded heel on this one (it's okay & fits him fine, but I think I like the German heel better) -- I've used the wedge toe, the round toe and want to try a different one on this pair...maybe the star toe. Does anyone have a favorite that they use?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> for the grey one- I put the tape measure around my widest point, and swallowed my pride-(it is 54 inches), accepting that I am very much larger in girth than I would like to acknowledge- it is just a matter of calculating inches and stitches to inches- and allocating a square on the graph paper to each stitch! I have 110 stitches + 1 for the seam stitch for front and back- therefore a total of 222 stitches for the ribbing, +2 more to give a 2x2 rib. This was with a merino worsted weight wool.
> I used 4.5 mm for the ribbing- and decided I had it right, 5 mm and then cast off- decided it was too tight picked up the cast off stitches which happens to leave a good ridge so you know the starting point, continued on 5.5mm needles which I decided gave me the fabric I wanted. Drape ok, and to allow a little incase of slight felting in the wash- I will be using wool wash!


I was just thinking that it sounds like you will be helping people to figure out how to do a sweater themselves, not just the pattern. So not just learning the guernsey/gansey but also learning how to measure and fit a sweater?? Not sure I can commit right now but I do plan on doing this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> for the grey one- I put the tape measure around my widest point, and swallowed my pride-(it is 54 inches), accepting that I am very much larger in girth than I would like to acknowledge- it is just a matter of calculating inches and stitches to inches- and allocating a square on the graph paper to each stitch! I have 110 stitches + 1 for the seam stitch for front and back- therefore a total of 222 stitches for the ribbing, +2 more to give a 2x2 rib. This was with a merino worsted weight wool.
> I used 4.5 mm for the ribbing- and decided I had it right, 5 mm and then cast off- decided it was too tight picked up the cast off stitches which happens to leave a good ridge so you know the starting point, continued on 5.5mm needles which I decided gave me the fabric I wanted. Drape ok, and to allow a little incase of slight felting in the wash- I will be using wool wash!


Julie, you are so precious putting your own info out there for everyone. Shows your willingness to help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might be willing in a PM but not sure I could do it here. Thank you so much for that. Your understanding of knitting is phenomenal. Perhaps you are the NZ Elizabeth Zimmerman, if you are familiar with her. ;-)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

What a precious family, Angora. Belated congrats. to DH


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> What a precious family, Angora. Belated congrats. to DH


Thank you. I will tell him to add the Channel Islands on to all his wishes. How special for him.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gottastch, so good to hear what's going on in your life, and I'm very impressed by the tatting. I've never tried it but do remember that my Grandma did it though I never saw her making anything, only the wonderful hankie edgings and collars etc. Not sure whether it was needle or shuttle tatting.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I wish you could have seen DH's face when I relayed all your Birthday wishes to him. He was clearly moved and quite surprise that you took notice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for making it even more special for him.


Angora glad that DH had a great birthday please add my belated good wishes...lovely photo of family
:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora glad that DH had a great birthday please add my belated good wishes...lovely photo of family
> :thumbup:


Oh, ditto from me! I missed that one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


Of course we will pray for both of you. Try to stay positive as it will help both you and Pat.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Went to visit Colin this afternoon,got a text from his son to let me know hospital had phoned him this am to say his dad was not so good, so i was prepared to see some deterioration when I went in, but low and behold Colin was sitting up in bed,having just had some feed through his tube and looking better than he has all week.Asked me why he was in hospital(been in 3 weeks today) and what was wrong and had any of his family been in to visit since he has been admitted,looks like swings and roundabouts.I left a wee bit earlier than usual as son arrived ,so I explained to him and left him to talk it through with his dad.
Amylee went to get the top of her ear pierced today all because her best pal had it done last week,no way would I go,had it been the fashion when I got lobes pierced I would only have had one done :mrgreen:
Grrrr TV refuses to work,comes on then nothing,changed all the batteries still nothing,darn thing is only 5 yrs old

Shirley kind and healing thoughts and hugs for both Pat and yourself

Sugar baby looks adorable

Hugs and healing thoughts to all xx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch, the tatting is so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, life sure can get busy and sadly, sometimes with tragedies and other times with wonderful things. Always glad to see your smiling face.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Angora glad that DH had a great birthday please add my belated good wishes...lovely photo of family
> :thumbup:


Sure will. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...I do hope your friend will be okay. She may be an undiagnosed diabetic. That is so scary.

Prayers for Daralene's GD for a response from her teacher or at least the school system. 

I need to get some housework done. Take care everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, ditto from me! I missed that one.


Thanks Sorlenna.

And again, thank you to all. Such a nice birthday for him with wishes from so many places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you will enjoy this article - please read. --- sam

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/at-prison-a-knitting-class-that-isnt-necessarily-about-knitting/2014/04/24/a814362a-ae0e-11e3-a49e-76adc9210f19_story.html?wpisrc=emailtoafriend


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is so funny. Here I am again. Well, one does have to take a break from time to time. LOL

I'm actually getting to all the things that I stashed away when we had the company. Getting them out and sorting them and either going in recycle, out, or somewhere in storage.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Sam,

Can't wait to try some of your recipe's.

Monday finally the hardwood is being installed on the main floor of my townhouse. Still "camping indoors or indoor camping", as I call it. 
My double oven range is all ready to be pushed into position once the hardwood is laid down there, I could use it now but want to wait till the whole kitchen is finished. Hopefully this coming Friday or Tuesday the following week. At times think I was a real nut to venture into a complete house reno at my age, 71 pushing 72, ha! But slowly as things are being completed brings a smile to my face and will be worth it.

Reading that your Roomba failed and you have bought another, my eyes widened after reading your comments and that you also bought the iRobot Braava 380.

Off I went onto Google and have watched video after video on the 2 cleaners and am honestly fascinated and amazed at what they are able to do.

Have a Miele Vacuum which is now 5 years old, but still going strong, problem is I have 2 flights of stairs to carry this monster up and down. 
My home does have a central vacuum system, Sears model, but it's probably 24 or 25 years old and the attachments have been well used etc., etc. and it just doesn't clean like it should, so don't really use it.

I'm now seriously considering the Roomba, even though most say it's quiet noisy, but most seem too turn it on when they are out of the house. Sounds perfect to me!

Sam, are they really as great as they say or??

Even it this would do 3/4 of the job and once a week a good vacuum sounds like a dream to me.
On 2 floors have or will have hardwood, bedrooms are carpeted but am considering putting hardwood down there as well.

What's your honest opinion, would you recommend this vacuum cleaner?

Anyone else who has one would love to hear from you also.

Hopefully within the next 2 Knitting Tea Party's I will be able to also comment on how delicious some of the recipe's were. 

Oh! Treated myself to a KitchenAid Mixer as well.
Think I will need to have a couple of tea parties myself to eat all the goodies I'm planning to cook and bake, lol!

Enjoy your week-end everyone and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's in the new topics so you should be getting lots of interest & sign ups soon. I never wait for the Digest--since it's a point in time pull of the postings, it doesn't always capture everything. I just log into the site and go right to my Watched Topics or Newest Topics & then pick and choose what I want to click on....I just don't have time to go into everything.


Angora has just pointed out to me (by PM) that the first 'intro' was locked, which of course means no-one can post to it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was just thinking that it sounds like you will be helping people to figure out how to do a sweater themselves, not just the pattern. So not just learning the guernsey/gansey but also learning how to measure and fit a sweater?? Not sure I can commit right now but I do plan on doing this.


That is largely what I am hoping! I do understand- your busy schedule, and other issues- but that is what is so good with what Shirley is doing for us all with the Workshops! (as I have said, many times, maybe not always on the KTP!) One can join in, at one's own appropriate time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, you are so precious putting your own info out there for everyone. Shows your willingness to help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I might be willing in a PM but not sure I could do it here. Thank you so much for that. Your understanding of knitting is phenomenal. Perhaps you are the NZ Elizabeth Zimmerman, if you are familiar with her. ;-)


I was well taught by my Mum! and the projects she had me do, gave me confidence. I would not aspire so high as the redoubtable Elizabeth!, but you are very kind in the comparison!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Went to visit Colin this afternoon,got a text from his son to let me know hospital had phoned him this am to say his dad was not so good, so i was prepared to see some deterioration when I went in, but low and behold Colin was sitting up in bed,having just had some feed through his tube and looking better than he has all week.Asked me why he was in hospital(been in 3 weeks today) and what was wrong and had any of his family been in to visit since he has been admitted,looks like swings and roundabouts.I left a wee bit earlier than usual as son arrived ,so I explained to him and left him to talk it through with his dad.
> Amylee went to get the top of her ear pierced today all because her best pal had it done last week,no way would I go,had it been the fashion when I got lobes pierced I would only have had one done :mrgreen:
> Grrrr TV refuses to work,comes on then nothing,changed all the batteries still nothing,darn thing is only 5 yrs old
> 
> ...


That is such hopeful news about Colin- long may it last!
sorry about your TV woes- not good at only 5! 
When do you have your next encounter for your finger?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Welcome, to the Kitting Tea Party- this is the first time you have posted, I think- would be interested to hear more of what you do, other than merely the Roomba!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Keeping your friend, family and friends in my thoughts for a good outcome for her Caren. luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Can't wait to try some of your recipe's.
> 
> ...


It is a pleasure to have you join us. We gather here all week and share our knitting, recipes and life. Some of us met Sam this past year and we can certainly say that he is better than we could ever put into print. He is a wonderful and caring person.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for miss pixie belle - she will be back in the pink in no time. --- sam



Aran said:


> Good news. Miss Pixie Belle, my brother's little dog, is finally home from the vet after breaking both legs on one side two weeks ago. She has a cast on her front leg & pins in her back leg. She doesn't even need a wheelchair, though she does walk pretty slowly. She spends most of her time sleeping & healing.
> 
> I had a wonderful time Easter weekend hanging out with my friend Erin. We walked around downtown Sandusky, OH & went into one store where a 3 1/2 year old girl told me flat out that I need a haircut because "boys don't have long hair." She was the cutest little girl. I asked her mom if she treats all the customers that way, and she does.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would be too joy if I had lost two of my furry children in a week. give yourself time to grieve without guilt and rest all you need to. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Almost five o'clock and I'm still in bed. Couldn't get going and stayed in bed all day. Napped this afternoon. Trying to gear up to get dressed. We are having an AA Roundup at the local fairground this weekend. May try to hit the 7:30 speaker meeting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I guess that is my problem as I wouldn't know how to knit the right size. Maybe I can take a course in this as this is something I need to learn.


That is how I do all my knitted wearables. rarely follow a pattern. It started with my Coat of many colors-- it is important if you are doing a sweater to measure all the parts of your sweater area -- including the neck which really is where the 'fit' shows.

Swatches are so important in my opinion. I have made swatches with lots of different yarns and different size needles, and I keep the swatches with a note of the needle size and the stitches per inch. All of them in a baggie so I can refer to them easily. It saves having to re do them for each needle and yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope the ceremony gave all of you some comfort - sending comforting healing energy to you and yours. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hello all, have been busy and have not read much of last week's ktp at all. So, obviously, have missed all the big news for everyone.
> 
> For those who suffered losses, either furbaby or family member, {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to your friend and I am sure the prayer warriors are busy sending prayers upward on her behalf. please let us know how she does. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and drizzly Great Bend, where it is 5c/41f at the crazy hour of 04:36. Had planned on doing some yard work today.
> 
> Sunday evening a friend was taken to the hospital, she was extremely unresponsive. When the paramedics took her blood sugar it was 479. When they took it at the hospital it was 800. I haven't heard anything more on how she is doing except it wasn't looking good.Very sad as she has a wonderful baby boy that is just over a year old. Jamie watched both him and Seth yesterday. Her DH was by her side. I can only imagine how he must be feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think you will enjoy this article - please read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/at-prison-a-knitting-class-that-isnt-necessarily-about-knitting/2014/04/24/a814362a-ae0e-11e3-a49e-76adc9210f19_story.html?wpisrc=emailtoafriend


I would be happy to teach in that class.... The principles are admirable and the end results last a lifetime. Yeah, hippies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Shirley - I am so glad you came to us - you know we have your back and will offer countless prayers for pat's well being. sending you both mounds of positive healing energy. come to us anytime day or night - someone will be here for you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Would you all please Pray for us -- Pat has had an ultra sound and it sounds as if there might be a descending aortic aneurism. There has also be results of his stool sample (blood). I am very frightened -- If it is the descending aorta - there is either major surgery or a clip put in. We haven't had it confirmed but the doctor has been ordering tests for the past 2 weeks and finally told us what he was concerned about.
> 
> Nothing is definite -- He is scheduled for a lower GI to check out why there is bleeding - so pray it is not colon cancer.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is too cute sugarsugar - love the "hair" band. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi just marking my spot.... sooo much to catch up on last weeks TP. Latest photo.... sorry a bit blurry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will look into it. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> They repair them. Just contact the company. Sometimes just a phone call is required and they can help you over the phone. I have never needed a repair but here is some info:
> 
> NOTE: Our service is to repair your roomba and restore it to within the manufacturers specifications, any fault that is repairable or replaceable that has failed is required to be replaced as part of our repair service. We will not partially repair a unit or "piecemeal" a repair, If our name goes on it then it is going to be repaired properly so that you receive a functional and reliable roomba after we are done. Please be aware that we are here to repair your roomba not clean it. We detail and clean the repaired areas and the internal chassis so that your roomba is ready to go when it arrives. We do not clean brushes, filters or dustbins, additional fees may apply if routine maintenance and cleaning of consumables is required, i.e., brush set, brush guard, filter, filter tray holder, side brush and dust bin.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> At times think I was a real nut to venture into a complete house reno at my age, 71 pushing 72, ha! But slowly as things are being completed brings a smile to my face and will be worth it.


Mom redid her kitchen at age 89. I don't think she even cooked much anymore. It it was the first time she could do what she wanted without getting Dad's OK, so she did it just the way she wanted it to look. We love DIY projects... Just need a couple of apprentices to do the actual work now!!!
you will have such fun trying everything out.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful family picture daralene - and yes - worth coming home for. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished making the chocolate chip cookies, going to make chocolate macaroon cookies and then some bread. Just wanted to check in and catch up. Off I go to start the macaroons. See everyone later on.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora has just pointed out to me (by PM) that the first 'intro' was locked, which of course means no-one can post to it!


Did she mean the Workshop Happenings? the information thread is not locked -- only the WH's and the closed workshops as well as the information threads are locked. Or are you talking about the lace party???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful piece of tatting Kathy - you are doing lovely work. good to hear from you. enjoy fort Meyers - that is where Heidi and family go - love the beach there. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! I feel like I've missed so much. You will all have to PM me and update me on everything!
> 
> Had a dear friend's brother pass away recently in Wisconsin so made the 2 hour each way trek to go to the visitation. That was on Good Friday and DH got out of work 2 hours early so it all worked out nicely. I've been trying to diet and have managed to lose 5 pounds over the last 2 weeks. Of course, I am impatient and want to lose 20 pounds each week - not possible, I know but still - LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gottastch that is so beautiful....would love to do that


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom redid her kitchen at age 89. I don't think she even cooked much anymore. It it was the first time she could do what she wanted without getting Dad's OK, so she did it just the way she wanted it to look. We love DIY projects... Just need a couple of apprentices to do the actual work now!!!
> you will have such fun trying everything out.....


Oh my goodness 89, WOW! All I can say is she must be "Wonderwoman". 
I'm sure till some of the tradesmen go home after a days work here in my home, they probably tell their wives, wow that old woman checks on "EVERYTHING" that we do making sure it's done right. Ha!
Same for me having everything done the way I want it, even though wish my husband was still alive & with me.
But this is life and there's mostly one who is the survivor and we have to go on.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is such hopeful news about Colin- long may it last!
> sorry about your TV woes- not good at only 5!
> When do you have your next encounter for your finger?


10 20 am Monday for the finger Julie...hope they have plenty warm water :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Did she mean the Workshop Happenings? the information thread is not locked -- only the WH's and the closed workshops as well as the information threads are locked. Or are you talking about the lace party???


Sorry Shirley- I am not sure what you mean by WH. No I am not talking of the Lace Party- but the first notice you put out about the new Workshop #56. I am not entirely sure how you usually do things!

Edit- oh the penny drops- WH stands for Workshop Happenings- are they usually locked?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 10 20 am Monday for the finger Julie...hope they have plenty warm water :shock:


As, indeed, do I!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> Shirley - I am so glad you came to us - you know we have your back and will offer countless prayers for pat's well being. sending you both mounds of positive healing energy. come to us anytime day or night - someone will be here for you. --- sam


Thankyou Sam -- I couldn't sleep as this has all come up in the last few days and it seems to be getting more and more complicated so finally I got up and before I knew I had vented to you all. It is a wonderful place to land here on your Tea Party-- everyone is so supporting and kind. I will let you all know what happens-- I hope I am all wrong in the things that are worrying me and I know all of you hope for that too. .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou Sam -- I couldn't sleep as this has all come up in the last few days and it seems to be getting more and more complicated so finally I got up and before I knew I had vented to you all. It is a wonderful place to land here on your Tea Party-- everyone is so supporting and kind. I will let you all know what happens-- I hope I am all wrong in the things that are worrying me and I know all of you hope for that too. .


None the less, we do understand your fear- it is not so very long ago that you had all those months of fearing for Pat's survival.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of you kiwifrau to join us for a cuppa and add to our conversations. we love having new people and look forward to hearing from you as often as you find time. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you and your reports on what you cooked and baked. sounds as though you will have a wonderful kitchen when it is finished.

I love my Roomba. it works on carpet and hard surfaces. when I had carpet it picked up all the dog an cat hair. I might have to empty the bin once during it's sweeping but that is a small task compared to pushing a large sweeper. I am going to send mine back to the company and see if it can be repaired. I bought the 770 model which was a fifty dollar step up from what I had the last time. I consider it money well spent. I think you would like it. I know several other people on here have them and seem to be pleased with them. I would definitely look into it. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Can't wait to try some of your recipe's.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are making me blush mary. --- sam



pacer said:


> It is a pleasure to have you join us. We gather here all week and share our knitting, recipes and life. Some of us met Sam this past year and we can certainly say that he is better than we could ever put into print. He is a wonderful and caring person.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Shirley - I love your new avatar - the sweater is lovely - still my favorite of all you have done - you wear it well. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> That is how I do all my knitted wearables. rarely follow a pattern. It started with my Coat of many colors-- it is important if you are doing a sweater to measure all the parts of your sweater area -- including the neck which really is where the 'fit' shows.
> 
> Swatches are so important in my opinion. I have made swatches with lots of different yarns and different size needles, and I keep the swatches with a note of the needle size and the stitches per inch. All of them in a baggie so I can refer to them easily. It saves having to re do them for each needle and yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too - I thought is was a great idea. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I would be happy to teach in that class.... The principles are admirable and the end results last a lifetime. Yeah, hippies!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> you are making me blush mary. --- sam


Blush if you need to because I only speak the truth...we enjoy your company in person as well as at the KTP. Did you get your cards yet?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a woman after my own heart - I would have my nose into everything to make sure it was done right - after all - I am paying the bill - I best have it the way I want it and have it perfectly done. let them complain. lol you will have to post some pictuers when you are in your new kitchen. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness 89, WOW! All I can say is she must be "Wonderwoman".
> I'm sure till some of the tradesmen go home after a days work here in my home, they probably tell their wives, wow that old woman checks on "EVERYTHING" that we do making sure it's done right. Ha!
> Same for me having everything done the way I want it, even though wish my husband was still alive & with me.
> But this is life and there's mostly one who is the survivor and we have to go on.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou Sam -- I couldn't sleep as this has all come up in the last few days and it seems to be getting more and more complicated so finally I got up and before I knew I had vented to you all. It is a wonderful place to land here on your Tea Party-- everyone is so supporting and kind. I will let you all know what happens-- I hope I am all wrong in the things that are worrying me and I know all of you hope for that too. .


We will share in your concerns and lighten the load. Keep us informed on how Pat is doing. He is part of our knitting family here. Both of you are a blessing to us and we know that you are a blessing to each other.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gottastch, love your tatting. Looks so delicate and intregate.
Daralene, wonderful family picture. Thank you for sharing.
Hard to leave Maya this morning to go to watercolor class. First time I've left her all alone. Al was out yard sailing. Hit me Shadow and Bug are really gone. Took her for nice walk when I came home.
Off to AA roundup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - my bad - I did - maybe it was at the end of last weeks I mentioned it. they are beautiful - I said that now I was going to have to find someone to write to. I think letter writing is a lost art with email so available. --- sam



pacer said:


> Blush if you need to because I only speak the truth...we enjoy your company in person as well as at the KTP. Did you get your cards yet?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems to be having a slow start! but so far I don't think it has come up on the Digest!!!!!!! Good to have you along for what hopefully will be a fun ride!


Quite often you get people when the actual workshop starts Julie-- It is quite an involved class and so I would imagine some will drop by to see how it goes before signing in. Remember, they can read all the information without posting . I don't worry about the numbers at all - as the main idea of the workshops is to make it possible for even a few to accomplish something they might not have tried, without the workshop. Remember your Travelling vine and how many people are still referring to it and knitting it from the closed, locked workshop. The same thing will happen with this workshop.

When I first started the workshops we aimed for l0 people average and felt that it would be worth it even if there are just two or three who want to do it -- Those two or three learn something they have wanted to learn. Others refer to the closed workshops and now there are more people getting up the courage to knit something difficult.

It is not the numbers -- it is the wonderful classes and information and it is the fact that it is offered by our own members without any charge. So satisfying for everyone. I try to tell all the teachers that the numbers just don't matter - the information is what matters. People are still referring to your Travelling vine -- and I thinkmore people have done it 'since you did the class than during the class. That has happened with others too. I get so many pms from KP members who appreciate having the info there and lots who were leery of taking the class, or had other things they had to do - take them later and often contact the teacher - even though the information is all there.

There has not been a 'failed class since we started. My coat of Many colors which I taught 3 times (2 times before I opened the workshops) has actually only had about 7 or 8 people actually finish their sweaters because it is a different concept. But 3 or 4 of them have made numerous sweaters and I still get people who are referring to the workshop. Numbers don't matter.

I doubt it will be on the daily digest - as they only put 4 or 5 topics on and I have never figured out how they choose.

When the workshop opens it will be shown on the home page of anyone who has suscribed to the workshop section -- there are over 3,000 suscribed members. We never know how many are lurking and knitting although usually they let us know when we do the Parades.

We had one workshop where only two people signed up but I asked the teacher to put all her information in and I asked her questions if something didn't make sense. She was disappointe BUT since then there have been people post pictures of hte project that they learned from the workshop. So we never know for sure what to expect. (She has since done another class for us as she enjoyed the first one and the pm's she gets asking questions.

It is also spring in lots of places and things die down a bit when the weather is nice (you should get lots of people from here though as it is still snowing -- I doubt it is ever going to be spring!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.

French Onion Shepheds Pie

1 lb. ground beef 
3-4 red potatoes 
1 C. of frozen peas 
1 C. of frozen corn 
1 C. of carrots sliced thin 
2 Tbs. of Worcestershire sauce 
½ tsp. of onion powder 
3 large onions 
1 bay leaf 
2 Tbs. of flour 
½ C. of white wine 
1 can (14oz) of beef broth 
1 Tbs. of butter 
¼ C. of sour cream 
¼ C. of milk 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

In a sauté pan over medium heat, add 1 tablespoon of oil.

Add the onions, bay leaf, salt and pepper. Cook over for about 30 minutes stirring occasionally. You want the onions to caramelize and be sure not to burn them.

When the onions are caramelized, add the beef broth. Cook over low heat and allow the sauce to thicken.

In another large skillet, combine beef, onion powder, Worcestershire sauce, salt, and pepper. Brown the beef until fully cooked. Using a colander, drain the grease and return to the pan.

While the beef is still in the colander, pour the wine into the pan and continue to heat.

Next, add the onion sauce, beef, and carrots. Cook for about five minutes and add the peas and corn.

Stir the mixture and pour into a 13x9 inch pan.

Next you want to prepare your potatoes. Wash and slice the potatoes, but do not peel them. Boil in water until the potatoes are tender.

Next, add milk and sour cream and whip the potatoes with an electric mixer.

Pour the potatoes in the pan evenly, covering the meat and onion mixture completely.

Season with salt and pepper.

Bake in the over at 400 degrees for 30 to 35 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/french_onion_shepherd_s_pie.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Shirley - how does one subscribe to the work shop section? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> When the workshop opens it will be shown on the home page of anyone who has suscribed to the workshop section -- there are over 3,000 suscribed members. We never know how many are lurking and knitting although usually they let us know when we do the Parades.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.
> 
> French Onion Shepheds Pie
> 
> ...


Oh! Oh! This I must try, I love shepherds pie, an this one sounds really delicious and easy.

Have to close off now as off to a Wine & Cheese party in our community, expecting 100 people to be there. This is my 1st time, should be interesting and a great chance for me to meet some of my new neighbors. Don't worry it's a 2 min walk and only 1 glass of wine otherwise I'll fall asleep, lol!
Will read the rest later this evening or tomorrow, have enjoyed my cup of tea as well by the way.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Shirley- I am not sure what you mean by WH. No I am not talking of the Lace Party- but the first notice you put out about the new Workshop #56. I am not entirely sure how you usually do things!
> 
> Edit- oh the penny drops- WH stands for Workshop Happenings- are they usually locked?


yes they are locked.just a little newsletter. The information threads are open though for questions. Sorry - I came in in the middle and wasn't sure what was happenng

I just posted another workshop Happenings a minute ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My heart breaks yet is full of pride when I think of Gage as a baby and wishing he was still tiny. But then seeing him as the boy he has grown into I am so full of pride and emotions.


And so you should be, he's a credit to you! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> oops - my bad - I did - maybe it was at the end of last weeks I mentioned it. they are beautiful - I said that now I was going to have to find someone to write to. I think letter writing is a lost art with email so available. --- sam


I use the cards for whatever occasion I should need a card. I don't buy cards anymore. Maybe Fred would enjoy a letter sent to him, even though you see him from time to time. I can think of friends out west who might still enjoy some snail mail. Am I jogging your memory for a special friend or two to send a wonderful letter to. I am glad that you enjoyed them.

Loved the shepherds pie recipe....sounds delicious.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> None the less, we do understand your fear- it is not so very long ago that you had all those months of fearing for Pat's survival.


They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.


Sending hugs to you and Pat. Hopefully they will be able to do something for Pat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.


and must not imagine too many dire happenings- but remember there is almost always someone here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora glad that DH had a great birthday please add my belated good wishes...lovely photo of family
> :thumbup:


And mine!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> Shirley - how does one subscribe to the work shop section? --- sam


Go to the small headings at the top of any of KP pages. 
You will see  My Profile - click on it. Scroll down to Sections 

you will see a list of all the sections available on KP -- subscsribe to Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 -

then scroll up to Information notifications -and tick both little boxes. This will set up your emails to go to you on any topics you have posted on -- That is why we always have the students sign 'I'm in" The should receive the email copies of the posts - you will then be on 'watch' there is a 'watched topics at the top of each page -- click on it and delete any topics you are no longer interested in - I do that once a week.

Another thing I recommend -- don't wait for the daily digest as only a very few topics show up there -- go to Newest topics and ALL THE TOPICS that you have subscsribed to will show up -- you can pick and choose each one you want to read. Once you have checked out the ones that interest you -- on the top of the quote page on the left hand side it will say - 'mark all topics as read' I click on it each day so that only the very newest topics which I haven't seen, show up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think you will enjoy this article - please read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/at-prison-a-knitting-class-that-isnt-necessarily-about-knitting/2014/04/24/a814362a-ae0e-11e3-a49e-76adc9210f19_story.html?wpisrc=emailtoafriend


Really interesting article, Sam.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> oops - my bad - I did - maybe it was at the end of last weeks I mentioned it. they are beautiful - I said that now I was going to have to find someone to write to. I think letter writing is a lost art with email so available. --- sam


I have been doing some clean out and came across many cards and letters my DM had saved. I am going through and saving the special ones...but I had the same thought you did...letter writing is a lost art and email (though I enjoy it) doesn't quite replace it. Reading the letters brings back many memories.

Thank you for posting the newspaper article about the knitting class in a prison. I loved the philosophy of the class...learning a skill and then sharing with others. It is a shame that the school curriculum is so full that there never seems to be time for anything like this...think it would benefit young people too.

Shirley--keeping you and Pat in my prayers.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, love your tatting. Looks so delicate and intregate.
> Daralene, wonderful family picture. Thank you for sharing.
> Hard to leave Maya this morning to go to watercolor class. First time I've left her all alone. Al was out yard sailing. Hit me Shadow and Bug are really gone. Took her for nice walk when I came home.
> Off to AA roundup.


I only have one dog...took her for daycare last week as a prep for a short boarding stay later this month. She gave me the most heart-rending look when I left her. When I picked her up she stayed glued next to me for 2 days. DD thinks we need a second dog to keep her company...not sure I want to take that on but maybe we'll think about it...Give Maya a hug.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> Shirley - I love your new avatar - the sweater is lovely - still my favorite of all you have done - you wear it well. --- sam


Thanks Sam -- I have had lots of use out of it already. I think it is my favorite too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> a woman after my own heart - I would have my nose into everything to make sure it was done right - after all - I am paying the bill - I best have it the way I want it and have it perfectly done. let them complain. lol you will have to post some pictuers when you are in your new kitchen. --- sam


After my Dad died, my mother would never have been taken for "a ride" by anyone. There was one garage where she always took her car for repairs. She said once, she knew every time they saw her coming they said "Here comes that old b***h again". They knew they'd have to explain everything they did and why. And rightly so...she was the one paying out the money!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.


My heart is breaking just thinking of all this worrying both of you. You are such a very special member of our knitting family. And I, personally, think of you and Pat as part of my own beloved family.
Hugs, dearest sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Roomba is now sweeping my living room - and it really isn't very loud - actually if you compare it to the noise that a regular sweeper makes this one is whisper quiet. there is no leaving the room because the sweeper is so loud - I might need to up the volumn a little on the tv but that could be because these aged ears don't hear as well as they used to. I am very well pleased so far. will have braava swifter it next and if I am feeling really "domestic" we might even wet mob it just to see how it does. lord knows it won't hurt the floor. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calming healing evergy zooming to both of you Shirley - we are all praying with you and for you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will let you know how it works. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ safe travels this week and praying they can do something to help Alan!

Shirley prayers for Pat and for you. The waiting is the worst part I know. 

Kathy would be good to be where you are now come Thursday. Hope you get another load that keeps you in the area. Love the hat

Caren praying for your friend, how scarey to have numbers so high.

Gottastch your tatting is beautiful!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I did do some work on my square for KAP, but I ended up frogging it.

So this is what I spent the afternoon doing...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Shirley prayers for you and Pat are on the way.

I can't believe this is the first time I've turned my computer on in two weeks (since my last post). I know as usual I have missed a lot. I always mean to stay in contact but stuff keeps happening (not always good). So at least I will get notices for this TP (maybe I can finish this one). Back to reading! on page 4 of 16.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and I am going to go and cast on that square again. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did do some work on my square for KAP, but I ended up frogging it.
> 
> So this is what I spent the afternoon doing...


Busy lady!- hoping that square goes right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And healing hugs for your friend!! I'm so sorry to hear this. Extremely high or low blood sugar is so dangerous. I almost lost a dear friend a couple of years ago from low blood sugar...when the paramedics arrived, it was only 40. It took them a long time to stabilize him.
> Your friend will be at the top of my prayer list.
> And you still remembered our coffee.
> Many hugs for how, you friend and her family.
> Junek


On our measurements 40 is dangerouselly high- needing emergency treatment. So high that the normal machines won't register it, would need to be sent to a lab to get an accurate reading.
Isn't it atrange how these things vary?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


Lovely family- and lovely photo


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did do some work on my square for KAP, but I ended up frogging it.
> 
> So this is what I spent the afternoon doing...


mmmmmmmm I'll be there shortly two of my favorites. Gage has good taste :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Caren praying for your friend, how scarey to have numbers so high.
> 
> Gottastch your tatting is beautiful!


Thanks she is awake but still very weak and still in hospital. Yes it is very scary.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I'm caught up for the time being so I will go knit and watch the Nascar race. See you all later!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are making me blush mary. --- sam


It's all true every word she said.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Shirley, I will pray daily for you and your husband, Pat. Your posting are always an inspiration to me. Thank you and God bless you. PittyPat


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.
> 
> French Onion Shepheds Pie
> 
> I could even make this vegan for Chrissy to eat. ONe meal we could all eat together without it seeming like there are three or four meals being prepared.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks she is awake but still very weak and still in hospital. Yes it is very scary.


So happy to hear that she is awake. Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Would you leave out the meat and call it good Caren???? Or would you substitute??


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too - I hope this is good news.


pacer said:


> So happy to hear that she is awake. Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to your friend and I am sure the prayer warriors are busy sending prayers upward on her behalf. please let us know how she does. --- sam


Thanks. Last word was she was awake but very weak, no word as to when she will be aloud to go home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Would you leave out the meat and call it good Caren???? Or would you substitute??


I would leave it right out no substitutes it would be good without I would think. I am going to have to make it up and see. I used to make dishes leave all meat out, put lentils in for the protein. If someone wanted meat I would have some on the side they could add.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So happy to hear that she is awake. Prayers for continued healing.


Thanks I was very happy to hear she was awake. I will get another update tomorrow see what kind of progress she has made.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


Those are beautiful, love the color.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well I'm caught up for the time being so I will go knit and watch the Nascar race. See you all later!


Working on catching up which I never am.  Have been watching motogp,2&3 practice and qualify today, races are tomorrow. Been watching an endurance race as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Shirley, I will pray daily for you and your husband, Pat. Your posting are always an inspiration to me. Thank you and God bless you. PittyPat


Thankyou -- I can't believe the pm's and the messages that are being posted or pm's received. It warms my heart and I appreciate it so much. We are in a waiting time right now - I just hope that I am over reacting and imaging problems that might not be as bad. It is just that we received a warning when he had his surgeries -- it was a miracle he got through the surgery as he had so many things against it -- Thanks again. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I found a missing SD card from my trip to London. Was a nice surprise after all this time. There wren't a lot of photos but I remember when we took them. 

rose and sassy little squirrel that followed us around. I have another photo of this statue but it was taken at night.  I think I much prefer the night shot.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I've finally finished catching up on last week and this week - lots of reading - we are a chatty bunch. We had a great time at the concert we went to last night, but when we left, it was raining and it rained the whole 2 hr. drive home. UGH!

Shirley, you and Pat are at the top of the prayer list! Remember we are all here for you, and you are in God's hands.

Well, gotta go co the last load of laundry, so that I can put it in the dryer in the morning. Love to all, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


What a handsome family you have. Recognized him right away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You and I seem a right pair with this and that in our lives- although God Forbid! I've not ever suffered fire. Had burglaries- far too many of them, that can involve a lot of loss issues- the most devastating being when my rabbit and guinea pig got stolen along with their cage. And when my stereo got nicked just after I moved here- had no way to listen to any broadcast or CD (DVD had not yet been invented- it was all Video Cassettes then. which reminds me you probably never were able to watch the tapes etc, I sent you- I had not realised the US was on a different system from ours!


I did not realize I couldn't play it either. I had ordered dvd's and the company told me I wouldn't be able to play them would I like my money back. I thing I miss most that was taken from me was my wedding ring from my first marriage as it was my mum and dad's. Was a really nice dark sapphire. When I married a second time the house was robbed while we are getting married. All our LPs ever thing of value including the children's piggy banks. They did stop long enough to fix a meal and roll cigarettes. Was kind of funny I knew exactly who it was by what was missing. they got the guy but he had already sold everything and spent the money.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night everyone, Jamie says good night as well. 
Sweet peaceful dreams to all.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

A belated start to this week's TP for me. Hello from a drizzly and cool Sydney where we have just welcomed home our DS after his 3 week vacation in Japan and SE Asia. Lots of catching up to do and a celebration dinner later on as today is his 25th birthday.

Shirley, just wanted you to know that you and Pat are in my thoughts and prayers. A worrying time for sure but be assured that your KP family will keep you both in their prayers. Hugs to you.

And healing hugs to all who need them. Take care everyone. I'm off to make sure I have something to wear to work tomorrow. School is starting again, but that means there are only 7 weeks till we leave on our trip. How good is that!! Catch you again later in the day. Cheers from Denise


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all.
Angora, what a wonderful family.
Love the cookies. Chocolate chip was my boys favorite also.
Nice spring day today. Back to the apt.tomorrow.
Loved the tatting picture.
I still haven't touched one project, have been so busy with work and unpacking and life I guess. But think of you and share your pains and sorrows and joys.
The new,baby is so precious. 
Want to out wood floors down in the kitchen and living room here someday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

checking for a bit before bed


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.


Ha! I was mesmerized watching some of these videos, watching them go up and down and across the hardwood floors, seems impossible what they are able too do, but that's what they were showing, just love it. Going to see if I can find one at reasonable price and now have my daughter look as well, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Kiwifrau and welcome to the KTP (I don't recognize your name). It does seem that you are very familiar with us so perhaps you've been reading "in the dark" along with us. Anyway, a big welcome from me to you!

Lucky you with getting a KitchenAid Mixer. That is on my want list for sure. I have a 60+ year old Hamilton Beach that belonged to my mom. Still works well, just love the size and attachments of the KitchenAid.



kiwifrau said:


> Oh! Treated myself to a KitchenAid Mixer as well.
> Think I will need to have a couple of tea parties myself to eat all the goodies I'm planning to cook and bake, lol!
> 
> Enjoy your week-end everyone and hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would you share the chocolate Macaroon cookie recipe? They sound yummy!



gagesmom said:


> Finished making the chocolate chip cookies, going to make chocolate macaroon cookies and then some bread. Just wanted to check in and catch up. Off I go to start the macaroons. See everyone later on.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Gwen !!! How are you doing? Got anymore mini family members done? I loved the one you did. 
Kiwifrau. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would you share the chocolate Macaroon cookie recipe? They sound yummy!


I was going to ask the same thing!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would you share the chocolate Macaroon cookie recipe? They sound yummy!


 Chocolate Macaroons

2 cups sugar 1/2 cup milk
3 cups oatmeal 6 tbsps cocoa
1 tsp vanilla 1 cup coconut
1/2 tsp salt 1/2 cup butter

Boil sugar, milk and butter for 1 minute.
Add rest of ingredients and drop from a spoon onto wax paper.
Let cool and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my goodness 89, WOW! All I can say is she must be "Wonderwoman".
> I'm sure till some of the tradesmen go home after a days work here in my home, they probably tell their wives, wow that old woman checks on "EVERYTHING" that we do making sure it's done right. Ha!
> Same for me having everything done the way I want it, even though wish my husband was still alive & with me.
> But this is life and there's mostly one who is the survivor and we have to go on.


You are right about surviving and so you might as well survive in style. It is a transition to a new normal... Not what we want, but what we have... This group helps with the rough spots.....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Chocolate Macaroons
> 
> 2 cups sugar 1/2 cup milk
> 3 cups oatmeal 6 tbsps cocoa
> ...


Thanks a lot Melanie, they looked so good. And they don't sound to hard.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They are easy peasy, lemon squeezey, as Gage would say. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Kiwifrau and welcome to the KTP (I don't recognize your name). It does seem that you are very familiar with us so perhaps you've been reading "in the dark" along with us. Anyway, a big welcome from me to you!
> 
> Lucky you with getting a KitchenAid Mixer. That is on my want list for sure. I have a 60+ year old Hamilton Beach that belonged to my mom. Still works well, just love the size and attachments of the KitchenAid.


Yes, welcome! Glad you're here.

Oh, Gwen, I was mooning over one of those the other day--then I saw the price tag. Someday, maybe!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, love your tatting. Looks so delicate and intregate.
> Daralene, wonderful family picture. Thank you for sharing.
> Hard to leave Maya this morning to go to watercolor class. First time I've left her all alone. Al was out yard sailing. Hit me Shadow and Bug are really gone. Took her for nice walk when I came home.
> Off to AA roundup.


I am sure that Maya misses her buddies.... I must tell you though, when we lost Ditto, Motley soon became very content being the Queen Bee... Granted, cats are a little different, but I am sure Maya will adjust once she is sure that you do always return. She probably will do a bit more sleeping and really be ready for those walks..... It does hit home though. When my DH would come home and see me in my chair without Ditto on my lap, would bring him to tears. We STILL see Motley hiding in plain view on the rug because she blended in so well and we were constantly having to watch our step so as not 
to trip over her. I takes time, and just when you think you are over it something reminds you of them... They really are a part of the family....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like fast fingers strike again!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> They are easy peasy, lemon squeezey, as Gage would say. :thumbup:


I make a version of those (with one more cup oatmeal and no coconut), and we call them oatmeal no bake cookies. It was the first thing I learned to make when I was a kid--but I love coconut, so I will have to try yours!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

oh melly you make me laugh- I hope things are settling down for you in your new place. I am making lists of things to pack for our trip to Mayo- Alan can't eat out, so I will be cooking and taking food with us. Our room has a fridge and Microwave, so it should be fine. There is a Denny's next door - so I may squeeze in a burger for me while we are there. I wish I had a better idea of what was going to happen.... I am so awful about having "things" up in the air.... no control issues here lol!! Alan has always told me I need to be more spontaneous and relaxed.... just not going to happen in this lifetime..... OK I am going to go watch some TV with DH and try to get to bed early tonight - last night was not a good sleep night and I have been up since silly o'clock as our dear Caren says......... luv - AZ


gagesmom said:


> They are easy peasy, lemon squeezey, as Gage would say. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.
> 
> French Onion Shepheds Pie
> http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/french_onion_shepherd_s_pie.htm


Love Shepherd's Pie and this one sounds delicious with all those onions. We will try this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful plant. Is the Ocotillo a type of cactus or succulent?



AZ Sticks said:


> Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Continuing prayers for her. Glad she is awake.


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. Last word was she was awake but very weak, no word as to when she will be aloud to go home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both photos are lovely. Thank you for sharing.


NanaCaren said:


> I found a missing SD card from my trip to London. Was a nice surprise after all this time. There wren't a lot of photos but I remember when we took them.
> 
> rose and sassy little squirrel that followed us around. I have another photo of this statue but it was taken at night.  I think I much prefer the night shot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you sandy - where are you living now? --- sam



Sandy said:


> Shirley prayers for you and Pat are on the way.
> 
> I can't believe this is the first time I've turned my computer on in two weeks (since my last post). I know as usual I have missed a lot. I always mean to stay in contact but stuff keeps happening (not always good). So at least I will get notices for this TP (maybe I can finish this one). Back to reading! on page 4 of 16.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pittypat - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and joining in the conversation. we love new members and hope you will be back often - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



PittyPat said:


> Shirley, I will pray daily for you and your husband, Pat. Your posting are always an inspiration to me. Thank you and God bless you. PittyPat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Spider! Haven't started another one yet....need to work some on my afghan. Nice thing about doing the mini me is that is provides a "break" from other knitting and can be completed rather quickly. I will post more as I get "the family" done...LOL.



Spider said:


> Hey Gwen !!! How are you doing? Got anymore mini family members done? I loved the one you did.
> Kiwifrau. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will go buy coconut tomorrow...I love both chocolate & coconut....can't wait to make them! THANKS!


gagesmom said:


> Chocolate Macaroons
> 
> 2 cups sugar 1/2 cup milk
> 3 cups oatmeal 6 tbsps cocoa
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night everyone, I have to work tomorrow.

See you after work :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will report that the braava is also a success as a swifter. tomorrow we will see how good it mops. the braava us north star technology focusing on a light beam from a little things they give you. and it is totally silent - I had to check several times to make sure it was working. wonderful - a good buy. - --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will go buy coconut tomorrow...I love both chocolate & coconut....can't wait to make them! THANKS!


Not a prob. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did do some work on my square for KAP, but I ended up frogging it.
> 
> So this is what I spent the afternoon doing...


Those both look so good, and I so need a treat right now... Sure wish we had some vanilla ice cream for the apple pie sitting on the counter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, they are quite pricy; that's why it is on my wish list....like wish I had a lot more $$$$$.....LOL


Sorlenna said:


> Yes, welcome! Glad you're here.
> 
> Oh, Gwen, I was mooning over one of those the other day--then I saw the price tag. Someday, maybe!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

As, good luck at mayo. They are so thorough and they are so organized. We have been to the one in Rochester and was very impressed. You should have some answers when you leave.
I can't wait Gwen to see the family. That beautiful daughter. I really would like to try one, but still can't imagine getting two legs and arms the same size.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, AZ, I hope this trip gives you some answers!

I'm off for the night--will catch up as I can later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You sparked a memory for me...when I was in 5th grade I was in 4H and we made the Oatmeal No Bake cookies for a project. So good.


Sorlenna said:


> I make a version of those (with one more cup oatmeal and no coconut), and we call them oatmeal no bake cookies. It was the first thing I learned to make when I was a kid--but I love coconut, so I will have to try yours!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Shirley prayers for you and Pat are on the way.
> 
> I can't believe this is the first time I've turned my computer on in two weeks (since my last post). I know as usual I have missed a lot. I always mean to stay in contact but stuff keeps happening (not always good). So at least I will get notices for this TP (maybe I can finish this one). Back to reading! on page 4 of 16.


You are not alone. There are weeks I just can't do all the reading... When I think of what I could accomplish if I turned the computer off for two weeks!!!! it would be good for my wrist too,but I am just to addicted..... Glad to see you, whenever.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks she is awake but still very weak and still in hospital. Yes it is very scary.


Being awake is a good thing..... Now she can start to regain strength and they can start to figure out what caused it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

In a squeeze half and half is a good substitute. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Those both look so good, and I so need a treat right now... Sure wish we had some vanilla ice cream for the apple pie sitting on the counter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


So pretty, and I am partial to orange. Thinking about you and Alan as your trip is imminent. Fingers crossed, they come up with the magic pill.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Give it a shot...it really is just a matter of knitting the same # of rows and if needed you can always knit more or less. They arms & legs are all knitted separately and sewn together. DH is really excited about having a family of dolls on the mantle...LOL


Spider said:


> As, good luck at mayo. They are so thorough and they are so organized. We have been to the one in Rochester and was very impressed. You should have some answers when you leave.
> I can't wait Gwen to see the family. That beautiful daughter. I really would like to try one, but still can't imagine getting two legs and arms the same size.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holding good thoughts for you and alan as you go to mayo's - hopefully they will have alan on his way back to being in the pink. we are all going to think positive thoughts for alan - and prayers for both of you also. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> oh melly you make me laugh- I hope things are settling down for you in your new place. I am making lists of things to pack for our trip to Mayo- Alan can't eat out, so I will be cooking and taking food with us. Our room has a fridge and Microwave, so it should be fine. There is a Denny's next door - so I may squeeze in a burger for me while we are there. I wish I had a better idea of what was going to happen.... I am so awful about having "things" up in the air.... no control issues here lol!! Alan has always told me I need to be more spontaneous and relaxed.... just not going to happen in this lifetime..... OK I am going to go watch some TV with DH and try to get to bed early tonight - last night was not a good sleep night and I have been up since silly o'clock as our dear Caren says......... luv - AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm off to work on the ever grown afghan. TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I did not realize I couldn't play it either. I had ordered dvd's and the company told me I wouldn't be able to play them would I like my money back. I thing I miss most that was taken from me was my wedding ring from my first marriage as it was my mum and dad's. Was a really nice dark sapphire. When I married a second time the house was robbed while we are getting married. All our LPs ever thing of value including the children's piggy banks. They did stop long enough to fix a meal and roll cigarettes. Was kind of funny I knew exactly who it was by what was missing. they got the guy but he had already sold everything and spent the money.


What a shame that everything was already sold..... We were robbed once while,away for the week-end. I knew who it was immediately,as well,but there was no way to prove it. Fools that they were, they waited too late and I think we scared them off before they got the big TV set. What really made me made was we had shampooed the carpet before we left and they left prints all over!

I understand and feel for you on losing your ring.... My parents were robbed and the thing that I missed the most was a rather inexpensive marquisette ring that I always admired. It belonged to my grandmother.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

speaking of chocolate - can you imagine a warm piece of this bread with a schmear of peanut butter? --- sam

Chocolate Chip Bread

I prefer the chips made by Guittard because they're larger than average and have a more natural taste

Ingredients
2 Cups all purpose flour
1 Teaspoon baking powder
1/2 Teaspoon salt
1 Stick unsalted butter
1 Cup sugar plus 1 tablespoon
1 Egg
1 Cup milk
1 Teaspoon vanilla
1 Cup chocolate chips plus 2 tablespoons

In a large bowl, beat together the butter, cup of sugar, egg and vanilla until smooth.

In a separate bowl, combine the flour, baking powder and salt.

Alternate adding the flour mixture and the milk into the batter just until combined. Fold in the cup of chocolate chips.

Pour the batter into a buttered and floured loaf pan.

Combine the extra tablespoon of sugar and the extra 2 tablespoons of chocolate chips and sprinkle over the top of the batter.

Bake in a pre-heated 350 degree oven for 50 - 55 minutes, or until a cake tester comes out clean.

Makes approximately 10 servings.

http://www.hungrycouplenyc.com/2013/05/chocolate-chip-bread.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I will report that the braava is also a success as a swifter. tomorrow we will see how good it mops. the braava us north star technology focusing on a light beam from a little things they give you. and it is totally silent - I had to check several times to make sure it was working. wonderful - a good buy. - --- sam


That might be the first choice for me. I really am tired of dusting all the wood floors and washing all the tile ones. I'm not liking my Haan that vacuums and steams.... In fact, I never use it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> In a squeeze half and half is a good substitute. --- sam


Good idea... Sort of like turning it into cobbler. DH just brought me a bowl of some kind of chocolate ice cream.... That will scratch the itch for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gottastch, love your tatting. Looks so delicate and intregate.
> Daralene, wonderful family picture. Thank you for sharing.
> Hard to leave Maya this morning to go to watercolor class. First time I've left her all alone. Al was out yard sailing. Hit me Shadow and Bug are really gone. Took her for nice walk when I came home.
> Off to AA roundup.


And how is Maya taking having the house to herself other than humans?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up again. I didn't get as far as I wanted on the yard, but it is supposed to clear up tomorrow afternoon, after the rain storm so maybe I can get most of the planting done. I think I'm going to end up needing more soil though.... 

Rachel came by to have neighbor do a sorority packet for her. She also raided my closet for a Hawaiian shirt for Maui Monday at school. She saw the sock yarn I bought that is the perfect UT color so has decided she needs another pair of socks... I had better do a square or two first. My lost of projects is getting pretty long.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What happened to my post???? Never mind! There it is, but really late. Off to do a little knitting and will try to actually go to bed tonight. Last night was a total bust.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Shirley, I will pray daily for you and your husband, Pat. Your posting are always an inspiration to me. Thank you and God bless you. PittyPat


Welcome PittyPat, don't think I've seen you here before either. We always like new people joining us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. Last word was she was awake but very weak, no word as to when she will be aloud to go home.


Being awake is a very positive sign. I would imagine they will be wanting to work out why her levels were so extremely high- even id she is a known diabetic they would be wanting to know what sent her so high so they can avoid it happening again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would leave it right out no substitutes it would be good without I would think. I am going to have to make it up and see. I used to make dishes leave all meat out, put lentils in for the protein. If someone wanted meat I would have some on the side they could add.


Lentils would work well in this lovely sounding recipe I would think. I have just printed it out to get the ingredients next time I shop (along with another of Sams this week- and I did my shopping yesterday morning before coming across these two. Bad timing. But we had no milk or yoghurt left-two central ingredients to David's breakfast so I figured I might as well get organised).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you sandy - where are you living now? --- sam


I'm living in Auburn (actually the opposite side from where we were living, 7.5 miles) it's an Auburn address but more in the country. In fact I live about five feet from a horse barn. Good thing horses don't bother me. We are in a dump of a single wide mobile home (really old). It is quiet here unless the horses are in the stalls next to the house then it is noisier.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just finished catching up. Hugs and prayers to all of you in need. Hopefully, all will get good reports from the tests.

DD and I went to DS's today. We got the storeroom cleaned out and some things gone through. Most of it is being given away to one of their local charities. My 86 year old aunt came and visited. She had gotten a ride with one of her friends. We had a great visit and the boys were precious! It was so hard to leave them.

Going to bed as I am pretty tired from the drive and the work. I hope everyone has a great night/day and will be ready to face the day. Sleep tight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I did not realize I couldn't play it either. I had ordered dvd's and the company told me I wouldn't be able to play them would I like my money back. I thing I miss most that was taken from me was my wedding ring from my first marriage as it was my mum and dad's. Was a really nice dark sapphire. When I married a second time the house was robbed while we are getting married. All our LPs ever thing of value including the children's piggy banks. They did stop long enough to fix a meal and roll cigarettes. Was kind of funny I knew exactly who it was by what was missing. they got the guy but he had already sold everything and spent the money.


Oh dear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Shirley, thinking of you and Pat. xxxxx


Ditto from me too. Positive thoughts. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Blurry or focused- she is such a darling!


Isnt she! A little dream.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I had a lovely day at The Nook. Knitted and talked to the employee there for a bit and then the owner came in. She is so sweet. She sells candies, ice cream and drinks (coffee, caps, lattes, etc), has tables and games for people to sit at and play plus yarn and tables for that area. She is also open seven days a week. Very friendly to everyone. I happened to be there on a good day, because she had a lock in scheduled for that evening. A bunch get together and knit or crochet hats, scarves, mittens for charity and they each bring a dish to share. I got to remeet a few of the ladies plus several more. It was a very fun evening with jokes, lots of laughs and over 40 items completed. Some were brought in already finished but a couple of the ladies are fast with their needles or hook. Most of us started till 2 am. I was able to get two hats done, one child and one infant. They asked if I was coming back on Sunday. Some of them get together every day there. It is so inviting and so nice to be welcomed so genuinely. They even remembered me! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I guess some are starting their week. Safe travels for those on the road and special prayers for Allen and anyone else who needs them. 

If I don't get too bed soon, I'll sleep most of the day.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - love thee photos of Serena; our DS's friend since H.S. days now have their preemie twins home -- they're both doing great; I just can't imagine the amount of work they're going through right now. They're looking for a nanny (in FL) -- sure wish they were closer by; such a great couple.
> 
> Thanks. Good to hear the twins are home. They sure will be extra work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a lovely day at The Nook. Knitted and talked to the employee there for a bit and then the owner came in. She is so sweet. She sells candies, ice cream and drinks (coffee, caps, lattes, etc), has tables and games for people to sit at and play plus yarn and tables for that area. She is also open seven days a week. Very friendly to everyone. I happened to be there on a good day, because she had a lock in scheduled for that evening. A bunch get together and knit or crochet hats, scarves, mittens for charity and they each bring a dish to share. I got to remeet a few of the ladies plus several more. It was a very fun evening with jokes, lots of laughs and over 40 items completed. Some were brought in already finished but a couple of the ladies are fast with their needles or hook. Most of us started till 2 am. I was able to get two hats done, one child and one infant. They asked if I was coming back on Sunday. Some of them get together every day there. It is so inviting and so nice to be welcomed so genuinely. They even remembered me!
> 
> ...


Thar sounds like a lovely idea Kathy. Fun, good company and doing something to help others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Isnt she! A little dream.


So all is going well?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sugar, that sweet, precious new GD is a real beauty. Puts a smile on my face for sure.


Thanks.... and a big thankyou to everyone on here. I told DD that everyone has been following her pregnancy progress and consider themselves all Great Aunts and Great Grandpa (Sam  ) and she thought that was so cute. :thumbup: 

I cant remember if I posted that DD has a bad cold and very sore throat and swollen glands? Anyway she has shared this with me!

:roll: I dont like it! We are a bit worried that we may pass this on to Serena.... but so far so good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.... and a big thankyou to everyone on here. I told DD that everyone has been following her pregnancy progress and consider themselves all Great Aunts and Great Grandpa (Sam  ) and she thought that was so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I cant remember if I posted that DD has a bad cold and very sore throat and swollen glands? Anyway she has shared this with me!
> 
> :roll: I dont like it! We are a bit worried that we may pass this on to Serena.... but so far so good.


That is rather a concern, when she is so young! I do hope she stays clear! Sorry for your bad cold- it can make one feel so miserable.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have to bet myself organized for my trip to Lincoln on Tuesday as tomorrow I am rather busy.

Hope everyone is having a good week end.

Healing vibes and hugs to all, sorry I don't have time for catch up  Maybe later

Sunday photos....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have to bet myself organized for my trip to Lincoln on Tuesday as tomorrow I am rather busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> ...


Lovely as always! I do however prefer the native red squirrel!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

good morning from a damp Great Bend, we are experiencing a bit of drizzle this morning. Very romantic if it were a little warmer, currently the temperature is 3.8c/39f at 6:36am. 

Today's coffee and one more photo from the newly found SD card. 

Healing energy to all those in need. Gentle HUGS for everyone. Have a great sunday


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have to bet myself organized for my trip to Lincoln on Tuesday as tomorrow I am rather busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> ...


Good mooring Purple. How are you today? 
Love your visiter and your garden house. I could use one of those in my yard. Although i am sure there would be no quiet time in it when the grands were around or the teens for that matter.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.... and a big thankyou to everyone on here. I told DD that everyone has been following her pregnancy progress and consider themselves all Great Aunts and Great Grandpa (Sam  ) and she thought that was so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I cant remember if I posted that DD has a bad cold and very sore throat and swollen glands? Anyway she has shared this with me!
> 
> :roll: I dont like it! We are a bit worried that we may pass this on to Serena.... but so far so good.


Oh my goodness a clod is not good to have, especially now with Serena. Hugs for all.
Wait until Seth gets to see Serena I'm sure he will tell everyone she is his. All the babies on here are his cousin and friend if you ask him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Being awake is a very positive sign. I would imagine they will be wanting to work out why her levels were so extremely high- even id she is a known diabetic they would be wanting to know what sent her so high so they can avoid it happening again.


They are doing a lot of tests from what I understand to try and figure it out. I am curious too as to what caused it to go so high.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good mooring Purple. How are you today?
> Love your visiter and your garden house. I could use one of those in my yard. Although i am sure there would be no quiet time in it when the grands were around or the teens for that matter.


I'm fine Caren busy getting ready to go away with my UK Kpers. Of course there is an Underground strike here so I have to work out an alternative route to get to the main line station. Going to take loads of knitting with me.
Love your pictures this morning, the roses are gorgeous, mine already have buds on them. Hope you are ok. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lentils would work well in this lovely sounding recipe I would think. I have just printed it out to get the ingredients next time I shop (along with another of Sams this week- and I did my shopping yesterday morning before coming across these two. Bad timing. But we had no milk or yoghurt left-two central ingredients to David's breakfast so I figured I might as well get organised).


Lentils are good to substitute in most receipts that used ground/minced meats. have been using them for years they also help stretch the meat if money is tight. That way there is no loss in the amount of protein for the dish. Organized is not what I am of late. I have gone to the store three times lately and forgotten the same item and it was on the list. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine Caren busy getting ready to go away with my UK Kpers. Of course there is an Underground strike here so I have to work out an alternative route to get to the main line station. Going to take loads of knitting with me.
> Love your pictures this morning, the roses are gorgeous, mine already have buds on them. Hope you are ok. xx


 Sounds like a fun time for all of you. OH I am glad I'm not there with the Underground on strike. Strikes are never good when they interrupt day to day living. 
Thank you the rose one was taken in London when I was there with Jamie. I'm doing good not much planned except for watching races today. Will start knitting a mini me for the grand daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 wrote:
Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.



thewren said:


> I will let you know how it works. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank You!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I did do some work on my square for KAP, but I ended up frogging it.
> 
> So this is what I spent the afternoon doing...


So sorry to hear about the frogging.  I don't think Gage is sorry though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks she is awake but still very weak and still in hospital. Yes it is very scary.


Miracles do happen! How wonderful.

Now to get good news for Shirley...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.... and a big thankyou to everyone on here. I told DD that everyone has been following her pregnancy progress and consider themselves all Great Aunts and Great Grandpa (Sam  ) and she thought that was so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I cant remember if I posted that DD has a bad cold and very sore throat and swollen glands? Anyway she has shared this with me!
> 
> :roll: I dont like it! We are a bit worried that we may pass this on to Serena.... but so far so good.


No fun for the two of you- and won't be good at all if Serena gets it she is so very young.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm fine Caren busy getting ready to go away with my UK Kpers. Of course there is an Underground strike here so I have to work out an alternative route to get to the main line station. Going to take loads of knitting with me.
> Love your pictures this morning, the roses are gorgeous, mine already have buds on them. Hope you are ok. xx


Underground on strike? That will sure cause major issuesround London. All of them or just some of the lines affected?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hi Mel, yes it's hard to believe he's 17 months old already, they grow so fast!


I can remember you posting photos of him in a pram with his matching dummy ! The time has gone SO fast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


Nice family photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from Georgia! Wish you could see my 42 lb Sydney sitting on my lap as I'm typing; quite a lapful! Umph....now he's down...lol 
Up earlier today; have the dog training class at 1 pm. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm just sitting here drinking my coffee. Will fix breakfast when DH gets up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Miracles do happen! How wonderful.
> 
> Now to get good news for Shirley...


yes they do happen. I agree good news is needed for Shirley too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley, I'll be praying for you and Pat, I'm sure the unknowns are very stressful. I've enjoyed reading of your life with Pat so much. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> And you helped make it that way. I'll post a photo for all of you of him. That's him on the far right, but I'm sure you recognize him from my avatar too. :wink:


What a beautiful family, every one has very expressive eyes, :-D 
What a blessing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou -- I can't believe the pm's and the messages that are being posted or pm's received. It warms my heart and I appreciate it so much. We are in a waiting time right now - I just hope that I am over reacting and imaging problems that might not be as bad. It is just that we received a warning when he had his surgeries -- it was a miracle he got through the surgery as he had so many things against it -- Thanks again. Shirley


You are very loved on here by us and so many others. You will have lots of prayers supporting you both. Bushels of Hugs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! I feel like I've missed so much. You will all have to PM me and update me on everything!
> 
> Had a dear friend's brother pass away recently in Wisconsin so made the 2 hour each way trek to go to the visitation. That was on Good Friday and DH got out of work 2 hours early so it all worked out nicely. I've been trying to diet and have managed to lose 5 pounds over the last 2 weeks. Of course, I am impatient and want to lose 20 pounds each week - not possible, I know but still - LOL!
> 
> ...


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That sure sounds like fun! Where is this located?


kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a lovely day at The Nook. Knitted and talked to the employee there for a bit and then the owner came in. She is so sweet. She sells candies, ice cream and drinks (coffee, caps, lattes, etc), has tables and games for people to sit at and play plus yarn and tables for that area. She is also open seven days a week. Very friendly to everyone. I happened to be there on a good day, because she had a lock in scheduled for that evening. A bunch get together and knit or crochet hats, scarves, mittens for charity and they each bring a dish to share. I got to remeet a few of the ladies plus several more. It was a very fun evening with jokes, lots of laughs and over 40 items completed. Some were brought in already finished but a couple of the ladies are fast with their needles or hook. Most of us started till 2 am. I was able to get two hats done, one child and one infant. They asked if I was coming back on Sunday. Some of them get together every day there. It is so inviting and so nice to be welcomed so genuinely. They even remembered me!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I did not realize I couldn't play it either. I had ordered dvd's and the company told me I wouldn't be able to play them would I like my money back. I thing I miss most that was taken from me was my wedding ring from my first marriage as it was my mum and dad's. Was a really nice dark sapphire. When I married a second time the house was robbed while we are getting married. All our LPs ever thing of value including the children's piggy banks. They did stop long enough to fix a meal and roll cigarettes. Was kind of funny I knew exactly who it was by what was missing. they got the guy but he had already sold everything and spent the money.


Oh my goodness Caren. You've been robbed twice. We were robbed once and it is an awful feeling. So sorry you lost something that had been your mom and dad's. Some things can't be replaced. Do you ever see the guy that robbed you around town or is he still in jail? The nerve to make a meal and roll cigarettes. Heartbreaking to be welcomed home after your wedding to a robbed home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> A belated start to this week's TP for me. Hello from a drizzly and cool Sydney where we have just welcomed home our DS after his 3 week vacation in Japan and SE Asia. Lots of catching up to do and a celebration dinner later on as today is his 25th birthday.
> 
> Shirley, just wanted you to know that you and Pat are in my thoughts and prayers. A worrying time for sure but be assured that your KP family will keep you both in their prayers. Hugs to you.
> 
> And healing hugs to all who need them. Take care everyone. I'm off to make sure I have something to wear to work tomorrow. School is starting again, but that means there are only 7 weeks till we leave on our trip. How good is that!! Catch you again later in the day. Cheers from Denise


Happy Birthday to your DS and glad he got home safely and on time to celebrate. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Ha! I was mesmerized watching some of these videos, watching them go up and down and across the hardwood floors, seems impossible what they are able too do, but that's what they were showing, just love it. Going to see if I can find one at reasonable price and now have my daughter look as well, lol!


Yes, they are great. The batteries are rechargeable but eventually they do wear down and have to be replaced. I had trouble using the regular vacuum when my back would act up and this is a great solution. Now I use it even when my back isn't bad as the regular vacuum broke, so Yay Roomba.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Kiwifrau and welcome to the KTP (I don't recognize your name). It does seem that you are very familiar with us so perhaps you've been reading "in the dark" along with us. Anyway, a big welcome from me to you!
> 
> Lucky you with getting a KitchenAid Mixer. That is on my want list for sure. I have a 60+ year old Hamilton Beach that belonged to my mom. Still works well, just love the size and attachments of the KitchenAid.


Yes, I've always wanted a KitchenAid too. They are wonderful.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, ditto from me! I missed that one.


Oops, where have I been??? Add me in that Ditto. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> oh melly you make me laugh- I hope things are settling down for you in your new place. I am making lists of things to pack for our trip to Mayo- Alan can't eat out, so I will be cooking and taking food with us. Our room has a fridge and Microwave, so it should be fine. There is a Denny's next door - so I may squeeze in a burger for me while we are there. I wish I had a better idea of what was going to happen.... I am so awful about having "things" up in the air.... no control issues here lol!! Alan has always told me I need to be more spontaneous and relaxed.... just not going to happen in this lifetime..... OK I am going to go watch some TV with DH and try to get to bed early tonight - last night was not a good sleep night and I have been up since silly o'clock as our dear Caren says......... luv - AZ


Not easy when you aren't sure what to expect. Hope you will find yourself relaxing and being more spontaneous as we don't want this affecting your health too. Praying all will go well and you will get some answers. Yes, I like that silly o'clock phrase too. Here's to safe traveling and some answers. :thumbup: Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think you will enjoy this article - please read. --- sam
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/at-prison-a-knitting-class-that-isnt-necessarily-about-knitting/2014/04/24/a814362a-ae0e-11e3-a49e-76adc9210f19_story.html?wpisrc=emailtoafriend


LOL , they are having a great time. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Shirley, I will pray daily for you and your husband, Pat. Your posting are always an inspiration to me. Thank you and God bless you. PittyPat


I don't think you've joined us before so I want to welcome you. And hope you come back often.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That might be the first choice for me. I really am tired of dusting all the wood floors and washing all the tile ones. I'm not liking my Haan that vacuums and steams.... In fact, I never use it...


I do love my steam cleaner for all my hard floors but only used it on the wood floor once. Nervous about ruining them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


Those are so lovely. It's always special to see blooms in the desert areas.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I found a missing SD card from my trip to London. Was a nice surprise after all this time. There wren't a lot of photos but I remember when we took them.
> 
> rose and sassy little squirrel that followed us around. I have another photo of this statue but it was taken at night.  I think I much prefer the night shot.


I can't believe how long ago your last trip to England was. These pictures are a lovely reminder of the great time you had.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I'm living in Auburn (actually the opposite side from where we were living, 7.5 miles) it's an Auburn address but more in the country. In fact I live about five feet from a horse barn. Good thing horses don't bother me. We are in a dump of a single wide mobile home (really old). It is quiet here unless the horses are in the stalls next to the house then it is noisier.


Sorry to hear your living situation is not what you would wish for. The living standard has changed so much for so many with grown adults having to move in with parents or friends. Or, like you, moving to another place. Yes, it is a good thing horses don't bother you and hope you will find happiness in your new home in spite of less than desirable situation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments on the family & DH. You just make everything better. :wink: :thumbup:

Designer...Thinking of you dear friend and praying for Pat and you both. Miracles would be in order and so welcomed.

Sugarsugar...So sorry DD has a cold and especially hope Serena doesn't catch it.

Purple...So similar to my squirrels.  Love the roses. Have a wonderful time with the KPers. Hope the strike doesn't make things too difficult. Not easy for sure.

AZ...Hope they can find something to help DH. Safe travels. They were able to help my SIL when local doctors told her it was only her nerves. They were able to diagnose her and her life was saved. May they do the same for your DH dear friend.

Sandy...We like seeing you whenever you can join us.

Gagesmom...Hope the new square is going well. May all your customers at work be lovely and give big tips.

Caren...A miracle the mother is awake. Miracles do happen.
That must be so difficult having to prepare different meals and you said it seems like 4 or 5. Not sure I could handle that one. Great photos from London trip. Aren't the statues amazing and I agree, so pretty all lit up at night. The roses with your coffee this morning are quite beautiful. Lovely photo.

AZ...Wow, such beautiful brilliant color in the desert flowers. Thank you for sharing those lovely blooms.

GrandmaPaula...So glad you enjoyed your concert. Nice to finally make a trip without snow and ice, but rain isn't always nice either. Two hours away, that's a good trip for a concert but know it was worth it.

Sassafras...Know that was another hard moment leaving Maya completely alone and the reality setting in of the loss of two of your dogs. Hugs dear friend.

Gwen, can't wait to see your mini-me family.

Sam...Thanks for the updates on your new Braava. Looking forward to hearing how it wet mops.

Dreamweaver...Sad that others have to steal. The loss of your grandmother's ring when your mom was robbed was such a loss, knowing it was something she treasured and wore. Those are the hardest things.

Pammie...What a nice day getting a visit from your 86 yr. old aunt.

Kathy...What a special time at the Nook and sounds like such a great group of ladies, including the owner. Where is that located?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have to bet myself organized for my trip to Lincoln on Tuesday as tomorrow I am rather busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> ...


Lovely visitor to your garden. Squirrels are so cute I forget they're rodents that I don't think are cute.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Lovely visitor to your garden. Squirrels are so cute I forget they're rodents that I don't think are cute.
> Junek


Me too. :lol:

Julie, hope the workshop goes great!!!!
Well, I know I've missed some pages but at least I've caught up some. Have to get off now. Hugs to all and special hugs for those I missed mentioning. Morning Spider and Sorlenna. Well, you can still have special hugs. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from a damp Great Bend, we are experiencing a bit of drizzle this morning. Very romantic if it were a little warmer, currently the temperature is 3.8c/39f at 6:36am.
> 
> Today's coffee and one more photo from the newly found SD card.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Gentle HUGS for everyone. Have a great sunday


Good morning, Caren. Coffee looks good, as always. Always enjoy your vacation photos.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and sending you super good vibes that all goes well.



AZ Sticks said:


> oh melly you make me laugh- I hope things are settling down for you in your new place. I am making lists of things to pack for our trip to Mayo- Alan can't eat out, so I will be cooking and taking food with us. Our room has a fridge and Microwave, so it should be fine. There is a Denny's next door - so I may squeeze in a burger for me while we are there. I wish I had a better idea of what was going to happen.... I am so awful about having "things" up in the air.... no control issues here lol!! Alan has always told me I need to be more spontaneous and relaxed.... just not going to happen in this lifetime..... OK I am going to go watch some TV with DH and try to get to bed early tonight - last night was not a good sleep night and I have been up since silly o'clock as our dear Caren says......... luv - AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's how I feel about the Dynacraft needles --- besides the 6 month wait for them since they're custom made --- maybe I'll ask now as my Christmas present.



Gweniepooh said:


> Yeah, they are quite pricy; that's why it is on my wish list....like wish I had a lot more $$$$$.....LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same memory --- had lots of "no bake" type cookies for the first year of cooking----even entered some inn the County Fair.



Gweniepooh said:


> You sparked a memory for me...when I was in 5th grade I was in 4H and we made the Oatmeal No Bake cookies for a project. So good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

morning all, just going to catch up before I have to leave for work.

ok I have caught up and now I have to get ready to leave for work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - loved the photo of the family

Shirley & Pat - still in my prayers.

Caren -- hope things are improving for your friend. Sorry to hear about the experience of being robbed. Hope the rebuilding of the barn brings joy and happiness to get it just like you want it.

Julie - hope things are progressing well with Fofoa -- if she does end up moving to Australia; she can be your eyes and ears. I'm sorry to hear that she's having so much financial difficulty and with a young girl to take care of.

GagesMom---time for me to go get a new stove; I miss the baking!!

Purple - sounds like London is going to be a mess....we went everywhere using the underground.

Sandy - good to hear from you-- hope things begin looking up for you.

Time for some breakfast.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

. I am so awful about having "things" up in the air.... no control issues here lol!! Alan has always told me I need to be more spontaneous and relaxed.... just not going to happen in this lifetime..... OK I am going to go watch some TV with DH and try to get to bed early tonight - last night was not a good sleep night and I have been up since silly o'clock as our dear Caren says......... luv - AZ
---------------
I am the same -- I am better when I know where I stand and usually deal reasonably well with things- It is the unknown -- I am inclined to 
fear the worst rather than the best-- It does work as when the 'news' is not as bad as expected, then it is easier to deal with. I am and have been thinking about you and Alan- I hope that the doctors there will come up with some productive answers for him. It isn't much fun for anyone when he feels so dreadful. Sometimes life is a worry and things look bleak.

We are so lucky to have our friends here -- Take care and know I am thinking of you and Alan and know that the Mayo Clinic is the best in the world. I am so glad they accepted him which is a good sign. 

take care my dear and hang in there. I took my first anxiety pill for ages and ages last night - but still was up at 6 am - -which means I got a fairly good night's sleep. 

I just looked out the window and the sun is shining - which is usual for here, but not this spring. There is snow on the ground as it snowed for the last 3 days - 

I think the robins and the nesting hawks near us must be feeling the chill. Thank you for your pm. You are a good friend. 

I loved the ocotillo's especially when we were ready to leave for home and they were in bloom. We used to leave AZa on April 8th so saw all the desert flowers. Such a wonderful place-(Arizona). Pat hiked all over the State with the 
advanced hiking group made up of different RV park members-- Happy times for us. Anyway, my thoughts are with you and Alan and my best wishes.

======
For all my wonderful friends - I am sorry I haven't thanked you personally for your wonderful caring posts and pms.
----
I haven't kept track of any problems being dealt with this last little while -but have read every post last week and this -- so I want you all to know that if you are hurting, or ill, or worried or overwhelmed my Prayers and thoughts are with you . This group is so great.

---
I will be opening Julie's workshop tonight (North American time) so her class will open when she wakes up tomorrow. She will likly post her 
introduction tonight. I know the amount of work she has put into this class and I also know it will be another great one. 

I will keep you informed about what is happening here. Love to each and everyone of you. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Me too. :lol:
> 
> Julie, hope the workshop goes great!!!!
> Well, I know I've missed some pages but at least I've caught up some. Have to get off now. Hugs to all and special hugs for those I missed mentioning. Morning Spider and Sorlenna. Well, you can still have special hugs. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Things are starting to speed up a little and fortunately I had an offer from Toni (TLL) to start the Lace Party- so Tuesday will be less busy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness Caren. You've been robbed twice. We were robbed once and it is an awful feeling. So sorry you lost something that had been your mom and dad's. Some things can't be replaced. Do you ever see the guy that robbed you around town or is he still in jail? The nerve to make a meal and roll cigarettes. Heartbreaking to be welcomed home after your wedding to a robbed home.


That's what happens when yo trust the wrong people, both times I knew the persons that robbed me. Both were trouble teens, I was working with the one through the courts. The second was a friend of my brothers. Both are out long ago. Oh no the mil thought I was just a messy house keeper and cleaned everything up. like who would have dresser drawers taken out and thrown on the floor and mattresses off the frames. At that moment I understood the meaning of monster in law. 
time to go race has started again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> Julie - hope things are progressing well with Fofoa -- if she does end up moving to Australia; she can be your eyes and ears. I'm sorry to hear that she's having so much financial difficulty and with a young girl to take care of.
> ...
> Time for some breakfast.


Rookie- I did not hear from her at all yesterday, but will probably ring tonight, when she will have had a chance to get in from work. The finances were not helped when she got caught the one and only time she had the 4 year old that she frequently looks after, in the car, without the proper car seat. Instant $150 fine. It all can add up to not quite coping.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Underground on strike? That will sure cause major issuesround London. All of them or just some of the lines affected?


There may be some open. Will know more tomorrow when it starts, but can get round it by mainline trains.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, it has been raining on and off all day, some heavy showers and it isn't warm either so most people will be spending the day indoors. I am going to do some laundry , get dinner then pack up some items for posting. We have a committee meeting on Tuesday, and I will be in town one day soon with Val to catch up. Other than that not much happening really so I will get on with my blanket for my son now that I have adapted the pattern. Take care all, you are in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purple, enjoy your knit a long.
Sandi, you and Alan in my prayers.
Shirley, you and Pat in my prayers. Understand totally how you and Sandi uncomfortable with unknown. I think many of us have that issue. The world would be so much better if "we" had control! Know that is not necessarily true....but my feelings don't know that!
Angora, dear friend, thank you. I feel blessed to have Maya and she is sticking even closer if possible. Dobies are Velcro dogs which is one reason I wanted that breed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! I feel like I've missed so much. You will all have to PM me and update me on everything!
> 
> Had a dear friend's brother pass away recently in Wisconsin so made the 2 hour each way trek to go to the visitation. That was on Good Friday and DH got out of work 2 hours early so it all worked out nicely. I've been trying to diet and have managed to lose 5 pounds over the last 2 weeks. Of course, I am impatient and want to lose 20 pounds each week - not possible, I know but still - LOL!
> 
> ...


So sorry about your friends brother. Hope you have a fabulous time at DN wedding, sounds like it will be a lot of fun and good time with family.
Lovely tatting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ, just wanted to let you know that you and Alan are in my daily prayers. And will say an extra prayer that the drs at Mayo can quickly diagnose and treat Alan's health problems.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh! Oh! This I must try, I love shepherds pie, an this one sounds really delicious and easy.
> 
> Have to close off now as off to a Wine & Cheese party in our community, expecting 100 people to be there. This is my 1st time, should be interesting and a great chance for me to meet some of my new neighbors. Don't worry it's a 2 min walk and only 1 glass of wine otherwise I'll fall asleep, lol!
> Will read the rest later this evening or tomorrow, have enjoyed my cup of tea as well by the way.


Welcome!! Have a wonderful time, sounds like an interesting outing. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dear son's birthday was yesterday...30 years old - my goodness, where has the time gone? Seems like yesterday he was 4 years old, singing Billy Ray songs sporting a mullet - LOL! Dear daughter-in-law had a surprise birthday party for him. It was great fun to be included. Her mom came too and we were able to get things set up at the bowling alley/bar/restaurant before they arrived. He was truly surprised  It was fun to see some of their friends that we haven't seen since the wedding. We dodged rain drops on the way home. It felt good to be all snuggled up in bed and listen to the rain...just don't know if I want to listen to it for the next 4 days straight. However, April showers brings May flowers, right? Gotta think glass half full


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh! Oh! This I must try, I love shepherds pie, an this one sounds really delicious and easy.
> 
> Have to close off now as off to a Wine & Cheese party in our community, expecting 100 people to be there. This is my 1st time, should be interesting and a great chance for me to meet some of my new neighbors. Don't worry it's a 2 min walk and only 1 glass of wine otherwise I'll fall asleep, lol!
> Will read the rest later this evening or tomorrow, have enjoyed my cup of tea as well by the way.


Welcome!! Have a wonderful time, sounds like an interesting outing. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Proper car seats that are correctly installed are insisted at my house and our kids' houses...it's very important. I'm not sure what the fines are here--but very very high.



Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie- I did not hear from her at all yesterday, but will probably ring tonight, when she will have had a chance to get in from work. The finances were not helped when she got caught the one and only time she had the 4 year old that she frequently looks after, in the car, without the proper car seat. Instant $150 fine. It all can add up to not quite coping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Proper car seats that are correctly installed are insisted at my house and our kids' houses...it's very important. I'm not sure what the fines are here--but very very high.


And with good reason.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And with good reason.


I agree, but it does help to explain her financial problem which made the conversation difficult for you when you don't need any more problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree, but it does help to explain her financial problem which made the conversation difficult for you when you don't need any more problems.


It is good that she seems to like to talk things over with me- I will have to be patient while she makes up her mind- what she will do- every day it seems there is a new plan-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie, you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


My sympathy to you and your family. You are in my prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that she seems to like to talk things over with me- I will have to be patient while she makes up her mind- what she will do- every day it seems there is a new plan-


It is good that you will listen to her, that can be the most helpful thing when someone has problems, and you do need one of the family on your side, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is good that you will listen to her, that can be the most helpful thing when someone has problems, and you do need one of the family on your side, too.


That I do!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie, so sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. x


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome!! Have a wonderful time, sounds like an interesting outing. :thumbup:


Yes, had a wonderful time and met a few more new neighbors. Also interesting talking to other seniors, seems we have all travelled around and around the World.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie, prayers n hugs to you and your brother


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


So sorry for your sudden loss, my deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> It is a pleasure to have you join us. We gather here all week and share our knitting, recipes and life. Some of us met Sam this past year and we can certainly say that he is better than we could ever put into print. He is a wonderful and caring person.


I had participated last year in a couple of tea parties, but then my husband started going downhill health wise. I'd been nursing him 24/7 for the past 3 years. Feb 2013 he was admitted to hospital, out again, then back again a few weeks later and so on. He passed July 20th, 2013. I've moved into a smaller home, townhouse actually and in the process of installing a new kitchen, appliances etc. Which is nearly finished. Monday hardwood being installed on the main floor including the kitchen, then the painters & electricians. That's it till the Fall or Winter. Also put new laminate in the basement. Nice and clean and this is the reason I'm going to buy the Roomba & Braava 380, I think that's the name, that Sam was talking about. Need a couple of weeks before deciding 100% as they are quiet expensive and hoping someone will have them on sale.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a lovely day at The Nook. Knitted and talked to the employee there for a bit and then the owner came in. She is so sweet. She sells candies, ice cream and drinks (coffee, caps, lattes, etc), has tables and games for people to sit at and play plus yarn and tables for that area. She is also open seven days a week. Very friendly to everyone. I happened to be there on a good day, because she had a lock in scheduled for that evening. A bunch get together and knit or crochet hats, scarves, mittens for charity and they each bring a dish to share. I got to remeet a few of the ladies plus several more. It was a very fun evening with jokes, lots of laughs and over 40 items completed. Some were brought in already finished but a couple of the ladies are fast with their needles or hook. Most of us started till 2 am. I was able to get two hats done, one child and one infant. They asked if I was coming back on Sunday. Some of them get together every day there. It is so inviting and so nice to be welcomed so genuinely. They even remembered me!
> 
> ...


There is a yarn store that does this in Arlington.... We also did it at the cross stitch store once a year..... Where is The Nook?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


Lovely :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I found a missing SD card from my trip to London. Was a nice surprise after all this time. There wren't a lot of photos but I remember when we took them.
> 
> rose and sassy little squirrel that followed us around. I have another photo of this statue but it was taken at night.  I think I much prefer the night shot.


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to all you new-comers to the Tea Party. So glad to have you joining into the conversations. Please come anytime you can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, to the Kitting Tea Party- this is the first time you have posted, I think- would be interested to hear more of what you do, other than merely the Roomba!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes will try to post more interesting subjects, just amazed at what Sam was typing regarding the Roomba.
> I've been around for awhile, even joined in a couple of times last year, See my earlier explanation to 'Pacer', probably just above this one. No, its on page 27.
> I'm a senior, born in NZ but have lived in Canada for about 50 years, 8 in Germany in-between. Now living in a retirement resort and loving it. May come to NZ again one day, just a long flight and too many things I have to sort & finish here before I'm able to travel again. Will also go over to Aussie as lived in Sydney for 2 years, great country also. That's about it, a bit boring, but that's me, lol!


Welcome and that's not boring at all. You certainly have travelled.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> how lovely of you kiwifrau to join us for a cuppa and add to our conversations. we love having new people and look forward to hearing from you as often as you find time. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you and your reports on what you cooked and baked. sounds as though you will have a wonderful kitchen when it is finished.
> 
> I love my Roomba. it works on carpet and hard surfaces. when I had carpet it picked up all the dog an cat hair. I might have to empty the bin once during it's sweeping but that is a small task compared to pushing a large sweeper. I am going to send mine back to the company and see if it can be repaired. I bought the 770 model which was a fifty dollar step up from what I had the last time. I consider it money well spent. I think you would like it. I know several other people on here have them and seem to be pleased with them. I would definitely look into it. --- sam


Yes I am looking into it, have watched several videos and this morning talking to a very close friend and she bought one for her eldest son and his wife who absolutely love it. Now I'm scanning the web looking for a deal, ha! Also going to buy the Braava Floor mop, watched videos on that as well, seems its very quiet. So now to balance my budget and then BUY, ha! eBay is expensive, Amazon seems to have the best deals as of today and what I've looked at. Now to look for stores in the Barrie, Ontario area. Love to hear how you are enjoying yours when you have time. Maybe you've already posted a reply, I'm still reading all the posts again and trying to answer those who have given me info as well regarding these Machines. Sent an attachment of your recipe's to 3 of my friends as well. My 1st one next week is still going to be the Shepard's Pie. Time out for a tea and a slice of cake. All the best to all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> a woman after my own heart - I would have my nose into everything to make sure it was done right - after all - I am paying the bill - I best have it the way I want it and have it perfectly done. let them complain. lol you will have to post some pictuers when you are in your new kitchen. --- sam


Yes I will post a couple of pictures when its done. Before, between and the final completion.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.


Yes think this is the vacuum and the Swiffer for me, watched several videos and love what they do.
Now looking for deals, lol!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I do love my steam cleaner for all my hard floors but only used it on the wood floor once. Nervous about ruining them.


Mine comes with a rubber mat to rest it on, but I didn't do that once an d it does raise the laminate...... Besides, mine are highly polished so I really need to have them dry and buffed. My other issue is that I, fooling shot, got the one that also vacuums and that makes it too high to go under cabinets in kitchen and too bulky in the bathrooms..... I also am not thrilled with the job it does on my light colored grout.....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> holding good thoughts for you and alan as you go to mayo's - hopefully they will have alan on his way back to being in the pink. we are all going to think positive thoughts for alan - and prayers for both of you also. --- sam


Ditto


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> After my Dad died, my mother would never have been taken for "a ride" by anyone. There was one garage where she always took her car for repairs. She said once, she knew every time they saw her coming they said "Here comes that old b***h again". They knew they'd have to explain everything they did and why. And rightly so...she was the one paying out the money!!
> Junek


Had to giggle at your post above. Some people seem to think seniors don't know how to add 2 & 2. Not me I check and double check and they probably say the same thing about me. The old b***h, ha! Like you said its her money and she wanted things done properly the 1st time.
Hate having to phone these guys back and tell them they didn't do this or that and then it takes them forever to return to fix the problem. Now I double check before they leave.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3pm and just home from work.

Greg got the floors washed, glad that is done. Have to do a load of laundry, and dishes.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh goodness Bonnie, so sorry for the loss to you and your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.

_________________________
What a horrible shock for everyone. Just so sorry to hear this. Hugs dear friend and please let your brother know I am praying for him. I'm sure I am joined by many others on here. What a shock at her age. My sincere sympathies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine comes with a rubber mat to rest it on, but I didn't do that once an d it does raise the laminate...... Besides, mine are highly polished so I really need to have them dry and buffed. My other issue is that I, fooling shot, got the one that also vacuums and that makes it too high to go under cabinets in kitchen and too bulky in the bathrooms..... I also am not thrilled with the job it does on my light colored grout.....


Thanks for telling me this. I had thought of getting that kind if I ever replaced mine. I will no know better, but sorry you had to be the one to learn it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes think this is the vacuum and the Swiffer for me, watched several videos and love what they do.
> Now looking for deals, lol!


I think it is Sharper Image that sells them with a lifetime warranty. Have never had to use it, only replaced the battery and bought new brushes, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I am looking into it, have watched several videos and this morning talking to a very close friend and she bought one for her eldest son and his wife who absolutely love it. Now I'm scanning the web looking for a deal, ha! Also going to buy the Braava Floor mop, watched videos on that as well, seems its very quiet. So now to balance my budget and then BUY, ha! eBay is expensive, Amazon seems to have the best deals as of today and what I've looked at. Now to look for stores in the Barrie, Ontario area. Love to hear how you are enjoying yours when you have time. Maybe you've already posted a reply, I'm still reading all the posts again and trying to answer those who have given me info as well regarding these Machines. Sent an attachment of your recipe's to 3 of my friends as well. My 1st one next week is still going to be the Shepard's Pie. Time out for a tea and a slice of cake. All the best to all.


My girlfriend from grade school in Toronto used to live in Barrie. She and her DH moved to Wasauga Beach and now to Muskoga. I know Barrie is big but will check by PM to see if per chance you ever met.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie am sorry for your sad news my thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie, thinking of you and your family at this sad time. xx


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> My girlfriend from grade school in Toronto used to live in Barrie. She and her DH moved to Wasaga Beach and now to Muskoga. I know Barrie is big but will check by PM to see if per chance you ever met.


Ha! I lived in Wasaga Beach for 14 years, what a small World. Now much much closer to Toronto and my daughter, much easier on both of us when we are traveling to and from.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Oh, Bonnie, I'm so sorry to hear this. Will keep you and your brother in my prayers as well as the rest of the family.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes will try to post more interesting subjects, just amazed at what Sam was typing regarding the Roomba.
> I've been around for awhile, even joined in a couple of times last year, See my earlier explanation to 'Pacer', probably just above this one. No, its on page 27.
> I'm a senior, born in NZ but have lived in Canada for about 50 years, 8 in Germany in-between. Now living in a retirement resort and loving it. May come to NZ again one day, just a long flight and too many things I have to sort & finish here before I'm able to travel again. Will also go over to Aussie as lived in Sydney for 2 years, great country also. That's about it, a bit boring, but that's me, lol!


Lovely to hear more of you! NOT boring! The other thing we love to hear of is what you are doing in the food department and of course what crafts you are involved with making.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear about your SIL. I can only imagine how your DB must feel. I'm glad that you will be able to help him get through this.

Pea-sized hail today. It rained really hard, but it didn't last long. I hope we get some more rain, but no hail!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie--So sorry to hear about your sister-in-law. Keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Way too young to leave this world....prayers for your brother and for you....understand that you will be with him. Hugs.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From the sounds of her culture, she's used to people making her plans and decisions for her so it's hard for her and she must be feeling all alone and abandoned...you can help her soar like an eagle.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that she seems to like to talk things over with me- I will have to be patient while she makes up her mind- what she will do- every day it seems there is a new plan-


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Send prayers of comfort and peace for your brother and you. How sudden and frightening for him. May she rest in peace.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Trying to catch up, but must pause to say I'm holding Shirley and Pat in my thoughts and my heart. Also, sending healing vibes to Caren's friend in hospital.

No, I'll go back to reading. See you all in a little while...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From the sounds of her culture, she's used to people making her plans and decisions for her so it's hard for her and she must be feeling all alone and abandoned...you can help her soar like an eagle.


Some of the women I know in her position in the family - senior woman- are quite forthright, and capable decision makers- not our Fofoa though! Takes all sorts!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie, what a shock for your family. My condolences and prayers for peace of mind for your brother. Love and comforting hugs, Paula


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Chocolate Macaroons
> 
> Thanks a lot!! These will be great for my gluten-free daughter!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> . I am so awful about having "things" up in the air....
> 
> Thinking for you as you make this trip. I know of so many who have had great outcomes after Mayo. My understanding is that they take a team approach, so you have several specialists looking at many body systems. None of this, "I don't know; it's not my area of specialty." I think they really know what they're doing. Hoping it all goes very well for you and DH.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Shirley, continued prayers for you and pat.

Bonnie, so very sorry; prayers for you and your brother.

Caren, hope doctors find the cause for your friend's high glucose and that she recovers well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - do I have news for you -- my kitchen/living room floor is swifted and mopped. looks great. I tell you - the braava is the best thing since sliced bread. I love it. taking it to Heidi's tomorrow to at least swifter her floor - maybe we will even mop it on Tuesday. for you that have pets - it gets everything up - granted - there was one spot where one of the cats urped but you would have had to really scrub it hard had you been doing it by hand. but a squeeze of scrubbing bubbles and a paper towel swish and it was gone - it had already been soaked and partially gotten up. now - if I could just find one that would dust. lol

56° out today - sunny - and if you are out of the wind it is not too bad - but the breeze is really cold - I have been in most of the day.

we are to have rain for the next five days - the percentage of it happening are pretty high - i'll wait and see how much we get. it's good that gary got the mower running and the blades off so he can take them to his dad to get sharpened. and if we get the rain predicted I will definitely need to mow by the weekend. give me something to do besides sleeping.

it has been a fairly lazy day - I have a small load that needs to come out of the dryer so I can put the washer load - washed the second time since it laid in the washer too long. I do that periodically.

too funny - alex is in Chicago with his scifi friends at the something-con. he has been calling his mother all weedend - first to see if he should spend $20 (when did they take the sign for each off the typewriter?) per t-shirt. he has been calling today to talk about buying a full sized cut out of darth vader and whether he should buy it or not. I really don't see how he gets into his room - you can't see the floor - you can't walk into his closet - have no idea where he is going to put it. he wants it since he already has a full sized chewabaca. I guess you are only young once. the train will get them to bryan about two in the morning - they left a car there so they can get back to defiance. I think it is pretty funny - as does Heidi. I do hope the boy finds a mother to marry.

I was looking at the bed a minute ago - one dog - three cats - all dead to the world - made me miss puff kitty - she should be laying there also. she was a sweetie. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now is the time to invest in some fact masks. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.... and a big thankyou to everyone on here. I told DD that everyone has been following her pregnancy progress and consider themselves all Great Aunts and Great Grandpa (Sam  ) and she thought that was so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I cant remember if I posted that DD has a bad cold and very sore throat and swollen glands? Anyway she has shared this with me!
> 
> :roll: I dont like it! We are a bit worried that we may pass this on to Serena.... but so far so good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I gave one to me for a Christmas present this year. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I've always wanted a KitchenAid too. They are wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry bonnie - soothing healing energy to you, brother and family - that is very young. take good care of yourself. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, welcome. Would love to hear more of your travel.
Bonnie, my deepest condolences to you and your brother.
Maya and I had a lovely walk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there really is only one place to buy them - I think - www.irobot.com - the braava is 10% off - at least it was the other day. this is just a suggestion - I would stick with the 700 series of sweeper - either one is good - I have them both and they both do/did a good job. I am hoping I will be able to return the broken one and have it repaired. then I will have one for each room. rotflmao --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> I had participated last year in a couple of tea parties, but then my husband started going downhill health wise. I'd been nursing him 24/7 for the past 3 years. Feb 2013 he was admitted to hospital, out again, then back again a few weeks later and so on. He passed July 20th, 2013. I've moved into a smaller home, townhouse actually and in the process of installing a new kitchen, appliances etc. Which is nearly finished. Monday hardwood being installed on the main floor including the kitchen, then the painters & electricians. That's it till the Fall or Winter. Also put new laminate in the basement. Nice and clean and this is the reason I'm going to buy the Roomba & Braava 380, I think that's the name, that Sam was talking about. Need a couple of weeks before deciding 100% as they are quiet expensive and hoping someone will have them on sale.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are never boring kiwifrau - we live for stories of travel and living in different countries. so regale us with all the stories you want to share. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Yes will try to post more interesting subjects, just amazed at what Sam was typing regarding the Roomba.
> I've been around for awhile, even joined in a couple of times last year, See my earlier explanation to 'Pacer', probably just above this one. No, its on page 27.
> I'm a senior, born in NZ but have lived in Canada for about 50 years, 8 in Germany in-between. Now living in a retirement resort and loving it. May come to NZ again one day, just a long flight and too many things I have to sort & finish here before I'm able to travel again. Will also go over to Aussie as lived in Sydney for 2 years, great country also. That's about it, a bit boring, but that's me, lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens - I never thought of amazon - I will have to check their prices. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Yes I am looking into it, have watched several videos and this morning talking to a very close friend and she bought one for her eldest son and his wife who absolutely love it. Now I'm scanning the web looking for a deal, ha! Also going to buy the Braava Floor mop, watched videos on that as well, seems its very quiet. So now to balance my budget and then BUY, ha! eBay is expensive, Amazon seems to have the best deals as of today and what I've looked at. Now to look for stores in the Barrie, Ontario area. Love to hear how you are enjoying yours when you have time. Maybe you've already posted a reply, I'm still reading all the posts again and trying to answer those who have given me info as well regarding these Machines. Sent an attachment of your recipe's to 3 of my friends as well. My 1st one next week is still going to be the Shepard's Pie. Time out for a tea and a slice of cake. All the best to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I gave one to me for a Christmas present this year. --- sam


I remember that.
I would be lost without my kitchen aid at times. It rates right up there with my oven. Burners I can do without if need be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amazon is about thirty dollars cheaper - oh well - live and learn. get the 380t braava which is still 10% off which means I paid the same amount. I also bought an extra box of mop cloths (3) - it also includes a washable swifter cloth but the machine works well with the regular swifter cloths which is what I used. I think you will really like them. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie - So sorry to hear your sad news, your poor brother must be devastated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - do I have news for you -- my kitchen/living room floor is swifted and mopped. looks great. I tell you - the braava is the best thing since sliced bread. I love it. taking it to Heidi's tomorrow to at least swifter her floor - maybe we will even mop it on Tuesday. for you that have pets - it gets everything up - granted - there was one spot where one of the cats urped but you would have had to really scrub it hard had you been doing it by hand. but a squeeze of scrubbing bubbles and a paper towel swish and it was gone - it had already been soaked and partially gotten up. now - if I could just find one that would dust. lol
> 
> Your sweeper sounds great I amy have to look into getting one.
> I did sinker a bit about Alex, he sounds like my bunch when they are debating whether to buy something or not. My oldest still calls me even though he is married for a while now. They will conference call me and we discuss it while they are looking at the item/s. Marring a mother does not help, Heidi will still get these calls.
> Hugs, it will always feel like puff kitty should be there. I still at times think I hear Sox at the door. The kids shake their heads and roll their eyes at me. Chrissy has a new kitty, her name is Knittums. I thought it was a rather fitting name for the kitty, no idea where she got the name from.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring. 

Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't these sound good. --- sam

FINNISH CARDAMOM ROLLS

Author: Jo
Serves: 28

Ingredients

1 cup milk, lukewarm
½ cup sugar
4 tsp active dry yeast
1 tbsp cardamom
½ tsp salt
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter, softened
2 eggs
4 cups all-purpose flour

Toppings
½ cup sugar
3 tsp cinnamon
¼ cup butter, softened
1 egg, for egg wash
Turbinado sugar, for sprinkling over the rolls, or regular sugar

Instructions

In a small bowl combine the milk, ½ cup of sugar and the yeast and stir. Let it sit for about 10 minutes until the yeast dissolves and starts to bubble.

In the bowl of your mixer add the eggs, stick of butter, cardamom, salt and using the paddle attachment, mix everything together. Add the yeast mixture and continue mixing until well combined.

Change to the dough hook and add a cup of flour at a time and mix until you add all the flour. If the dough is too sticky add a bit more flour, but continue mixing until the dough separates from the bowl and forms a ball.

In a large bowl add a bit of oil, about a tbsp and place the dough in the bowl, rolling it around so that it gets oil all over, this way it won't get dry. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap. You need to let the dough rise for a couple hours until doubled in size.

You can also do my trick where I turn the oven on for about 1 to 2 minutes just until it's warm in there, and place the bowl in the oven, close the door, make sure you turned off the oven and in about half an hour the dough would have doubled in size.

In a small bowl combine the sugar and cinnamon together for the topping. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper.

Add a bit of flour on your work surface. Punch the dough gently and place it on your work surface. Cut the dough in 4 equal pieces. Working with one piece at a time, cover the other rolls so that they don't dry out. Roll each piece about as thin as you can, should be about 12 inches by 18 inches.

With a brush or a knife smear some butter onto it. Make sure it's nicely buttered. Sprinkle some of the cinnamon sugar over the entire surface, as much as you want. Roll it into a tight log starting from the narrower side.

Line up the dough log in front of you and cut it slightly on the diagonal, alternating up and down, so that the slices are fat 'v' shapes, with the point of the 'v' about 2 cm (3/4 inch) and the base about 5 cm (2 inches). Place on the prepared baking sheet. Repeat with remaining dough pieces.

Preheat oven to 350 F degrees.

Let the rolls sit for about 30 minutes to rise. Brush the rolls with egg wash and then sprinkle with Turbinado sugar or plain sugar. Bake for about 20 to 25 minutes or until golden.

Nutrition Information - Serving size: 1 roll Calories: 153 Fat: 5.8 g Saturated fat: 3.4 g Carbohydrates: 22.6 g Sugar: 8.5 g Sodium: 89 mg Fiber: 0.8 g Protein: 3.0 g Cholesterol: 31 mg

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/breads/finnish-cardamom-rolls/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious babies - both of them - baby heifer walking - glad human babies don't walk that soon. lol --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just had to comment - the little calf is darling!!! And Knittums is as cute as can be.... what happened to the allergies????


NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, Safe travels and prayers to go with you on the trip being sent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Congratulations Nana.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a beautiful baby. Chrissy's cat is adorable too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


How exciting!! Two new babies at your house. Knittums is cute as can be! She reminds me so much of a white, long haired kitten a friend of my son's gave me many years ago..his name was Punkin and lived to be 17 years old. Broke my heart when he had kidney failure and we had to send him across the Rainbow Bridge.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I was very happy to hear she was awake. I will get another update tomorrow see what kind of progress she has made.


I will look for the update. For now I will pray for her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

precious babies - both of them - baby heifer walking - glad human babies don't walk that soon. lol --- sam


NanaCaren wrote:
Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down. One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring. 

Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.

thewren


If the calf is walking that steadily, it's probably at day or two old....can't wait to see the next one..I always love calving time!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you herb growers - if you have limited room or just want something different and colorful look at this. --- sam

http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2014/04/diy-spring-project-mason-jar-herb-garden.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check to see how close the Mayo is from you....I'm only familiar with the one in Rochester, MN -- I think there's one in Cleveland now too---seems odd to me since The Cleveland Clinic is so well known for it's excellent health care.



AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Congratulations Nana.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a beautiful baby. Chrissy's cat is adorable too.


Thank you. I am vey happy the baby is ok,the herd is very protective. Mama calls and they all come running and form a circle around the baby. 
I am glad she picked this one the other one had shorter fur and was more black than white.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


So very sorry, Bonnie. It's good that you can be there to help your brother through this awful time. Be sure to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> precious babies - both of them - baby heifer walking - glad human babies don't walk that soon. lol --- sam
> 
> NanaCaren wrote:
> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down. One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> ...


The calf was born last night the mother was still pregnant when I fed them last night. The father was up and running like that just hours after he was born.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just back from a long 3-day trip to my home town (150 miles)in SE KS to spend the night with stepmom, then on to Springfield MO (170 miles more) to hear youngest GD's band concert, then back to stepmom's for the night, then home Sunday. I am bushed. Billie (SM) had some lovely iris and I dug s few (OK, know supposed to do it in the fall, they will make it) and we had fun together. She is only 4 1/2 yrs older than I and loves to tell people I am her "other daughter" so they look really funny and then she tells them who I am! Saw so many herds of cattle with little calves-- love seeing them. May not live on a farm now but never far from it. Also appear to have LOTS of dead or dying trees down there. Usually their season is a couple weeks ahead of ours but not this year-- my lilacs are blooming and Biilie's are just budded! 

Designer, so sorry to hear of Pat's problems, hope it can be fixed easily and no more serious stuff! You're in my prayers. 

Haven't read most of the rest, just too tired. Knitting is calling!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you herb growers - if you have limited room or just want something different and colorful look at this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2014/04/diy-spring-project-mason-jar-herb-garden.html


I love it will have to make up a few for friends and family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I dare say you would be the hit regardless where you go if you were wearing these gloves - pricy I know - but what a fashion statement. --- sam

http://www.interweavestore.com/sanquhar-gloves-grouped?a=kp140427&mid=469604&rid=1863710


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

god speed sandy - praying that when you arrive home alan will be in the pink of health - or at least well on his way. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

nittergma said:


> That sure sounds like fun! Where is this located?


Lisle, IL a suburb of chicago.

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable kitten and calf. Love both names too.


NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Dear Hearts,
I am up to page 16, so will pause here. 
Have another busy week scheduled. PTs and Doctors appointments. I have four Bible Purses to get made on the sewing machine. I plan to finish my last square for KAP and get them all blocked and in the mail to Joy (Joy, I need you to PM me your address).
Jim had a bad episode yesterday and wasnt able to make it to church today. I went for SS, ran quickly by Walmart, drove through and got us a plate lunch and back home. I didnt sleep well at all last night and by three, had to lie down for a nap.
I am thinking of investing in a steam mop to alleviate picking up heavy buckets. Do you all recommend them and if so, what brand.
SHIRLEY dearest, as I sat reading your post I thought, this must have been gut wrenching for her to put on paper. Pat is the love of your life, and we know how worried you must be. Know that you both are loved here and how much we believe in the power of prayer, healing thoughts, or whatever. We are already on interceding on Pat and your behalf. We love you beyond words and are here for you anytime you need to share your thoughts or concerns. 
SAM, I hope that you are able to get your floors replaced without a hassle. Great opening as usual.
JOY , you had a double whammie. You lost two beloved furbabies at one time. Give yourself time to be blue and grieve. Our furbabies are family and it is devastating to lose them after so many faithful years of unconditional love.
ARAN, so glad Pixie Bell is better and at home to receive loving care from her family and also glad you had a good Easter.
PAMMIE, I know how heartbreaking it is to clean things out when losing a loved one. It seems to hit you in the gut that they are actually gone and you feel so guilty going through things that meant something to them and dispensing with them. You are sincerely prayed for.
HEATHER, my condolences on the loss of your BIL . I know he was looking down from heaven and so appreciative of all the effort and work that went into producing a service so meaningful to his life. He must have been extremely proud of his daughters performances.
STELLA, good to see you posting. Looking forward to getting to know you.
Cathy, little Serena just gets cuter with each new picture. I know you are having a good time with her and we are all so relieved DD had a good delivery with the birth of a healthy little girl.
KATHY, so sorry to hear of your bad experience with your load. I am so glad you do find LYSs to browse and hang out. Happy Birthday to DGS. I am so sorry your DIL has been laid offmaybe there is a silver lining behind it. Praying for healing for Kates ear infection
DARALENE, I do pray that the teacher will send a little card in the mail to your little granddaughter. She obviously meant a lot to her. You have a lovely family. You are blessed dear lady.
Kathy, my condolences in the loss of your friends brother. We will just add your DS and DDIL to the prayer warriors list. Congrats on your nephews wedding. Your tatting is just beautiful. Boy that is tedious, tiny work much to be admired.
KIWIFRAU, welcome. Post pics of your renovation. It will bring you joy for the rest of you life, so you go girlfriend!
AGNES, glad Colin is progressing and praying your finger is healing well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the sangria gets a :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi will be thinking of you and Alan as you travel to Mayo. Sending you traveling mercies as well as prayers for the doctors to find a fix and that you both have comfort and peace on this endeavor.


AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.(Shirley)

All things are possible with Him. Put your faith and hope there, sweetie. We will carry you when you can't make it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I dare say you would be the hit regardless where you go if you were wearing these gloves - pricy I know - but what a fashion statement. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/sanquhar-gloves-grouped?a=kp140427&mid=469604&rid=1863710


Those are AWESOME!! How lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Adorable kitten and calf. Love both names too.


Thanks. I hope the calf is a girl cause Spring is what popped into my head when I saw it. When I saw the kitten I was so hoping Chrissy would pick the white one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a great time at Sydney's class today. DH, DD & I all went, I was so impressed with the instructors and method of training; no punishment just rests when goal met. They also did education on nutrition and crating. Really a good class. We pull the huge dog crate from the barn and set it up. 

Loved the link to the herb garden Sam. Going to forward it to several friends.

Well Sydney just stole the telephone and his grooming comb; put both in his crate. Do you think he wants me to call and make him an appointment with a groomer? ROFL Little rascal must be getting tired so I think I'll crate him. One of the things we learned today was that when he starts acting out it is just like a cranky toddler; he's actually tired and needs a nap.

TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> all you herb growers - if you have limited room or just want something different and colorful look at this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2014/04/diy-spring-project-mason-jar-herb-garden.html


Looks like they have some very tasty recipes as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That's what happens when yo trust the wrong people, both times I knew the persons that robbed me. Both were trouble teens, I was working with the one through the courts. The second was a friend of my brothers. Both are out long ago. Oh no the mil thought I was just a messy house keeper and cleaned everything up. like who would have dresser drawers taken out and thrown on the floor and mattresses off the frames. At that moment I understood the meaning of monster in law.
> time to go race has started again


OH NO! Guess any evidence was nil or very hard to find after that. Can't believe she thought you did that. :shock:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky you with getting a KitchenAid Mixer. That is on my want list for sure. I have a 60+ year old Hamilton Beach that belonged to my mom. Still works well, just love the size and attachments of the KitchenAid. (Gwen)

Wish I had known you wanted one. I just gave my Mom's Kitchenaide away (which she never used)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...so sorry to hear of the loss of your SIL and so young. Glad that you can take time for your brother. We will miss you but you have a greater calling for this week.

AZ....I will be thinking of you and Alan this week. If you don't eat burgers much, that burger might not taste as good as it use to. Do something for yourself while you are away. Your stress levels have been very high lately.

I am thinking of everyone, but too tired to comment on everything. I am starting to get things together for my trip to Chicago. I have sock yarn. Not sure what needles I will need though. I am looking forward to our reunion and knitting time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shirley, you know that the prayer warriors will be on this like white on rice.... We hold you and Pat I loving ad maps and lift you and give your strength and a shoulder at all times.
> 
> You do know that Gerry had a descending aortic aneurism and received a 12 1/2 stent a couple years back. Of course, he did not have Pat's valve problem but, it was a relatively easy operation. He was only in the hospital one night.... It could possibly NOT be an indication of valve issues, just another cardiac issue.... Fingers crossed..... As to the colon problem..... I do have concerns. Even if it is the worst scenario, with cancer, depending on the stage, this can be successfully operated on and a full recovery made. I know previous health and age issues are foremost in your mind..... Knowing that
> Pat is a survivor and has an a excellent attitude and really quite remarkable overall health, let us all keep a positve outlook. (Doesn't mean you shouldn't dust off that red hat,,,, because we know you will be an advocate to reckon with...... Please let us know any and everything.... Many hugs to you and Pat. Please get the kids in the loop soon. You know they are your best support group and want to be there for both of you,,,,,


Thank you Jynx-- no I didn't realize that Gerry had one. I immediately started thinking it was the valve. I pray that it is like Gerry's and can be fixed without problems. It has given me something to think about-- I am wondering whether i am 
getting twisted up for no reason. I will stop worrying about something I don't know about . Your post has helped me realize that I should not borrow trouble. Whatever happens we will deal with it-- thank you once again. I will always remember that you comforted me. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have my red hat handy -- and as soon as we have something definite good or bad we will talk to my son -- I just don't want him to worry without reason and so they will be fully included as soon as we know what the doctor says. Thanks again to all of you who have shown yourselves to be such friends. I will never forget it no matter what happens.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> OH NO! Guess any evidence was nil or very hard to find after that. Can't believe she thought you did that. :shock:


First time the rings got flushed during a party raid. The kid thought I'd called the police on him. I was not going to dig through a septic tank to find them. Most people in the area knew where the stuff came from second time, he told them he got them from the yard sale I had recently had. I can believe it she didn't like me much but that was her choice not mine.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sandy,

Good luck to you and Alan at Mayos. I have had several friends go to the Minnesota clinic and were so impressed with the care they received and how much time the doctors spent with them to explain everything about their condition, treatment options, etc. I hope you will have the same experience so that you will have the answers you are looking for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good but too cold here for icy drinks. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam the sangria gets a :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely visitor to your garden. Squirrels are so cute I forget they're rodents that I don't think are cute.
> Junek


We have a catwalk at the top of the fence. There is one young squirrel that comes and just does a belly flop and takes a little break every day. He is so funny to watch. Then he comes down and digs on my biggest planter near the fence looking for treasure. I used to fed the squirrels I the park with my grandfather, so I've always loved the little guys.

DH used to feed on on his way home from school... But was caught without a special treat one day and shared his Milk Duds. Would love to have seen that, as the little guy rolled around trying to I stick his teeth...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do mary - I have used a number of them in my openings. --- sam



pacer said:


> Looks like they have some very tasty recipes as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I feel about the Dynacraft needles --- besides the 6 month wait for them since they're custom made --- maybe I'll ask now as my Christmas present.


I'll have to look at these. Is there something special besides being custom made?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for a little tv and some knitting - see you soon. --- sam


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Rain started in Chicago last this afternoon. I slept in as had the late night last night. Got my laundry done and went to The Nook. Had found a hat partway done so finished it and gave to Tina (the owner.) Had an enjoyable afternoon there. Meet two more of the regulars and everyone is so nice. Bought some yarn, The thing used to hand wind yarn (forgot the name) and a yarn holder. Where are my words? You know, the thing that turns on ball beings. Got them at a ridiculously low price. Locally messed. Picked up the yarn for my mini me. Maybe I will get started on it soon. Also picked up a couple tips for ribbing. Well share with the group next week then with everyone once I get the directions written down. One lady there does such beautiful work with no patterns. Would like to spend a week with her just learning what she knows.

Okay, enough about me. But I did have a fab weekend.

Bonnie, sorry to hear of your SIL. Prayers for the entire family. 

Traveling and healing prayers for Alan. You two are always in my thoughts.

Bulldog, sounds like a busy week for you again. Try to take time for yourself. Hope DH ifs feeling better.

Brain has shut down! Hope everyone has had a good weekend and a great start to their week.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have my red hat handy -- and as soon as we have something definite good or bad we will talk to my son -- I just don't want him to worry without reason and so they will be fully included as soon as we know what the doctor says. Thanks again to all of you who have shown yourselves to be such friends. I will never forget it no matter what happens.


Shirley, my thoughts are with you and Pat. Don't borrow trouble, if you can help it. But worrying is normal. We'll help you through this.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie, what a devastating loss. The unexpected is so hard to accept. I am so sorry for your loss. I know you will be a huge blessing to your brother as he struggles to cope. Many hugs. We will all be here when you get back....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie, what a devastating loss. The unexpected is so hard to accept. I am so sorry for your loss. I know you will be a huge blessing to your brother as he struggles to cope. Many hugs. We will all be here when you get back....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:50pm and I am signing on. Got some of my square done. :thumbup: Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They're beautiful!!

http://www.dyakcraft.com/

I misspoke (mis-typed) their company name the first time around.....have a look and drool.



Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to look at these. Is there something special besides being custom made?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome 


machriste said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Chocolate Macaroons
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I had participated last year in a couple of tea parties, but then my husband started going downhill health wise. I'd been nursing him 24/7 for the past 3 years. Feb 2013 he was admitted to hospital, out again, then back again a few weeks later and so on. He passed July 20th, 2013. I've moved into a smaller home, townhouse actually and in the process of installing a new kitchen, appliances etc. Which is nearly finished. Monday hardwood being installed on the main floor including the kitchen, then the painters & electricians. That's it till the Fall or Winter. Also put new laminate in the basement. Nice and clean and this is the reason I'm going to buy the Roomba & Braava 380, I think that's the name, that Sam was talking about. Need a couple of weeks before deciding 100% as they are quiet expensive and hoping someone will have them on sale.


Good that you are meeting some of the neighbors now that you are able to participate in more. Of course, I am so very sorry for your loss. Being a full time caregiver is draining, no matter how much we love and want to help. Still, adjusting to your new normal takes some time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes will try to post more interesting subjects, just amazed at what Sam was typing regarding the Roomba.
> I've been around for awhile, even joined in a couple of times last year, See my earlier explanation to 'Pacer', probably just above this one. No, its on page 27.
> I'm a senior, born in NZ but have lived in Canada for about 50 years, 8 in Germany in-between. Now living in a retirement resort and loving it. May come to NZ again one day, just a long flight and too many things I have to sort & finish here before I'm able to travel again. Will also go over to Aussie as lived in Sydney for 2 years, great country also. That's about it, a bit boring, but that's me, lol!


Not a bit boring.... Sounds like you have had some grand adventures and being able to travel makes for lots of interesting stories. I would love to have seen all the places you lived.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

The Nook is in the downtown part of Lisle, Il. She has candy, coffee/tea drinks, games for those who want to play, some stuffed toys, sodas and yarn. A good selection of reasonably priced yarn. She does classes and they will be having lockins every quarter. They have knitting groups several times a week, day and Kate afternoon ones. She's open 7 days a week. Oh, forgot about the ice cream. Yesterday she forced (yeah, right) two scoops of cinnamon ice cream on me. For free! Not many places will do that! This is a place I will definitely return to reach time I am in the area and have no problems spending my money there. They all have been so welcoming. She is even going to get my broken Knitters Pride cubic replaced.

Know I'm gushing but a better group of people couldn't be found outside of Knitting Paradise Tea Party. And some of you know I have been to many a LYS.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes think this is the vacuum and the Swiffer for me, watched several videos and love what they do.
> Now looking for deals, lol!


Check out Overstock on-line. Do read the fine print. Some items are refurbished, but I have found some good deals there... (Not on that particular product haven't looked)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, I am so sorry to hear about your SIL. I can only imagine how your DB must feel. I'm glad that you will be able to help him get through this.
> 
> Pea-sized hail today. It rained really hard, but it didn't last long. I hope we get some more rain, but no hail!


We didn't ge to hail... Or at least not enough to wake me. The rain was over so early... More would be nice, but hope to get some of these flats planted first. Picked up another three today.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - do I have news for you -- my kitchen/living room floor is swifted and mopped. looks great. I tell you - the braava is the best thing since sliced bread. I love it. taking it to Heidi's tomorrow to at least swifter her floor - maybe we will even mop it on Tuesday. for you that have pets - it gets everything up - granted - there was one spot where one of the cats urped but you would have had to really scrub it hard had you been doing it by hand. but a squeeze of scrubbing bubbles and a paper towel swish and it was gone - it had already been soaked and partially gotten up. now - if I could just find one that would dust.
> 
> I was looking at the bed a minute ago - one dog - three cats - all dead to the world - made me miss puff kitty - she should be laying there also. she was a sweetie. --- sam


Well that is a ringing endorsement. I will have to go look to see who carries them. Did you buy on-line? Where?

Funny about Alex. He was probably hoping Heidi would offer to buy it for him... I know what you mean about marrying a mom though. My DH grew up in a house with his mother and grandmother and a very doting father. I don't think they ever saw him as a grown-up.... The poor starving artist that he was.......

I know how you feel,about Puff. Kitty. I still look for Motley..... And saw two little rescued kitties on the forum. Thank goodness they were in CA, or I would be a goner....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Love Knittums.. And Spring is surely here with new life....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bonnie, what a devastating loss. The unexpected is so hard to accept. I am so sorry for your loss. I know you will be a huge blessing to your brother as he struggles to cope. Many hugs. We will all be here when you get back....


Oh Bonnie -- I am so sorry about your sister in law. Does your brother live close to you? I hope so as it will mean you can be close by him -- My heart aches for him and you as well. Take care dear -- and if you get a moment - post and let us know how you are doing and how he is coping. that is so young! Blessings you you and your familly. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not a bit boring.... Sounds like you have had some grand adventures and being able to travel makes for lots of interesting stories. I would love to have seen all the places you lived.


Where in Canada did you live? welcome to the Tea Party - I lived for 3 years on the North Island on the Whangaparaoa Penninsula (Silverdale) and loved every minute. We came back to Canada (Calgary ) because we were just too far away from our parents.Sydney is a beautiful place too. We are fortunate to be in any of them - We have quite a few young people from Aussie and New Zealand coming to Banff area to work at the ski resorts.

I hope you will continue to post with us. this is an outstanding group.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you herb growers - if you have limited room or just want something different and colorful look at this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2014/04/diy-spring-project-mason-jar-herb-garden.html


Love the look of that.... I have only one small window in the kitchen. I do have a couple of shelves across it though.... Maybe for the winter when the outdoor pots are done..... I have seen the jars in all sorts of colors. I could have a rainbow....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I dare say you would be the hit regardless where you go if you were wearing these gloves - pricy I know - but what a fashion statement. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/sanquhar-gloves-grouped?a=kp140427&mid=469604&rid=1863710


That is only for the workshop. You still have to buy the wool. They are beautiful though. That has to be mighty fine yarn to do that much pattern work....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Lisle, IL a suburb of chicago.
> 
> Kathy


WOW, that is were I would drive DH to catch train when we lived in Bolingbrook if I wanted the car. There sure was nothing like that there then..... That is probably a good thing... It would have been my second home.....


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bonnie so sorry to hear this news. My deepest sympathies and prayers are with you and your brother.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you Jynx-- no I didn't realize that Gerry had one. I immediately started thinking it was the valve. I pray that it is like Gerry's and can be fixed without problems. It has given me something to think about-- I am wondering whether i am
> getting twisted up for no reason. I will stop worrying about something I don't know about . Your post has helped me realize that I should not borrow trouble. Whatever happens we will deal with it-- thank you once again. I will always remember that you comforted me. Shirley


Never borrow trouble. We all end up with enough without searching it out!!!!! Seriously though, our minds do always go to the darkest scenario and you are right that finding out it is not as bad is a huge relief, but it still creates way too much anxiety. Hope that all the tests are done quickly and you have a definitive answer. I know you and Pat and the kids will handle whatever comes your way in a proactive and positive manner... The waiting is the toughest part. Try to keep busy and take those pills at night. That is what they are for, tough times, and this is one..


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie, my heart is saddened to hear of the loss of your SIL. Such a quick and untimely demise. You and your dear brother are wrapped in the loving wings of the angels for comfort and peace now and in the days to come. You will certainly be lifted up in our prayers.
Sandi, may you and Alan be accompanied by guardian angels as you travel. You will feel like Royalty at Mayo and will find the Doctor waiting on you, not the other way around. They have a team on each patient and will do the most thorough evaluation Alan has ever had. I, myself, through the experiences with my daughter have faith that you will walk away from there with a plan of action for his case and your life will be enriched for having gone there.
PittyPat, good to see you posting
Kathy, I dream of having a place to go like the Nook. Hobby Lobby is great, but would so love to have a LYS and group of knitters to sit and share with while stitching. To be able to tap into the wisdom of other great knitters.
Caren, I just love Knittums and the calf is precious too.
Sam, I just laughed when reading about Alex and his shopping. He will always want the advice of his mother. We are predicted to have bad storms tonight and maybe tomorrow.
I am so sorry about Puff Kitty. I will never get over the loss of my Mac Kitty. He was the most loving pet I ever had and I am looking forward to seeing him again someday.
WISHING you all a good week. I Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> aiThe thing used to hand wind yarn (forgot the name) and a yarn holder. Where are my words? You know, the thing that turns on ball beings. Got them at a ridiculously low price. Locally messed. Picked up the yarn for my mini me. Maybe I will get started on it soon. Also picked up a couple tips for ribbing. Well share with the group next week then with everyone once I get the directions written down. One lady there does such beautiful work with no patterns. Would like to spend a week with her just learning what she knows.
> Kathy


nostepinne to hand wind a center pull ball of yarn... The other sounds like an Amish swift with ball bearings. I want one of those......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're beautiful!!
> 
> http://www.dyakcraft.com/
> 
> I misspoke (mis-typed) their company name the first time around.....have a look and drool.


Officially drooling.... I would want lace tips in the longer size, I think.. So many choices. Have you actually seen the cable? I've never used one that swivels.....

Given the long wait, we cull put $5.00 in a jar every week and have them paid for before they ever arrived!!!! Kind of like the old Christmas clubs at the bank....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm no expert but I think around 100 or perhaps a little more is considered normal here. If I'm wrong, I'm sure someone.more knowledgeable will correct me. Mine verges on the low side...in the low to mid 90's.
> Junek


That's great for a fasting reading, but walking around would be more like 120-140 or so.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, we did get to two hardware stores, the nursery, Harbor Freight, Tues. Morning and 7-11. Unloaded everything and then treated ourselves to a dinner of chips and dip and watched the non-race because of rain and now watching the hockey. We are ahead in the third period. It is a must win for a seventh game. If we lose, we are out for the season. Guess I had better pay better attention for the remainder and knits little on a square. So much planting to do tomorrow and finishing the heave rock border. Ugh!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I did do some work on my square for KAP, but I ended up frogging it.
> 
> So this is what I spent the afternoon doing...


Oh yum!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> They implied a time limit at his age - and we are nearing it. My heart sinks - oh well - we will deal with what we have to as have all of us. I have just been so fortunate - I know I will deal with whatever I have to -- but can't imagine.(Shirley)
> 
> All things are possible with Him. Put your faith and hope there, sweetie. We will carry you when you can't make it.


Shirley. Betty is so right. All things are possible through him.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Knittums is adorable! The calf is cute too


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, what a shock for your family. My sympathys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I found a missing SD card from my trip to London. Was a nice surprise after all this time. There wren't a lot of photos but I remember when we took them.
> 
> rose and sassy little squirrel that followed us around. I have another photo of this statue but it was taken at night.  I think I much prefer the night shot.


Gorgeous!

Sad about the robbery that lost you your ring and everything, and so sad that someone you know would do something like that to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> holding good thoughts for you and alan as you go to mayo's - hopefully they will have alan on his way back to being in the pink. we are all going to think positive thoughts for alan - and prayers for both of you also. --- sam


Me too!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The hockey game is so exciting! I sure hope they pull it out. Only about 5 min. left, and 2 goals ahead. Let's go, Stars!

I'm going to the Mavs game tomorrow night. I couldn't believe yesterday's game. I couldn't believe that last shot!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a lovely day at The Nook. Knitted and talked to the employee there for a bit and then the owner came in. She is so sweet. She sells candies, ice cream and drinks (coffee, caps, lattes, etc), has tables and games for people to sit at and play plus yarn and tables for that area. She is also open seven days a week. Very friendly to everyone. I happened to be there on a good day, because she had a lock in scheduled for that evening. A bunch get together and knit or crochet hats, scarves, mittens for charity and they each bring a dish to share. I got to remeet a few of the ladies plus several more. It was a very fun evening with jokes, lots of laughs and over 40 items completed. Some were brought in already finished but a couple of the ladies are fast with their needles or hook. Most of us started till 2 am. I was able to get two hats done, one child and one infant. They asked if I was coming back on Sunday. Some of them get together every day there. It is so inviting and so nice to be welcomed so genuinely. They even remembered me!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic day, so glad that you had a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When will you talk to the doctor again shirley?


Designer1234 said:


> I have my red hat handy -- and as soon as we have something definite good or bad we will talk to my son -- I just don't want him to worry without reason and so they will be fully included as soon as we know what the doctor says. Thanks again to all of you who have shown yourselves to be such friends. I will never forget it no matter what happens.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night all, see you tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.... and a big thankyou to everyone on here. I told DD that everyone has been following her pregnancy progress and consider themselves all Great Aunts and Great Grandpa (Sam  ) and she thought that was so cute. :thumbup:
> 
> I cant remember if I posted that DD has a bad cold and very sore throat and swollen glands? Anyway she has shared this with me!
> 
> :roll: I dont like it! We are a bit worried that we may pass this on to Serena.... but so far so good.


Hope you are both feeling much better soon and that little Serena doesn't catch it too. Hugs to you all three.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I have to bet myself organized for my trip to Lincoln on Tuesday as tomorrow I am rather busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> 
> ...


Looks like he could be related to the cheeky chunky one that comes over to tease our dogs and the neighbors dogs. Comes down the telephone pole just far enough to tease but not close enough that they can get to him, then he runs back and forth along the top of the fence. lolol... Love the garden, DH was looking at the pics from yesterday trying to figure out the border.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up and am now signing off for the night. Special prayers being said as needed. Hugs and well wishes to everyone; may you rest comfortably and rise refreshed. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from a damp Great Bend, we are experiencing a bit of drizzle this morning. Very romantic if it were a little warmer, currently the temperature is 3.8c/39f at 6:36am.
> 
> Today's coffee and one more photo from the newly found SD card.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Gentle HUGS for everyone. Have a great sunday


Those are gorgeous! A very grey, cold, and wet day here today, we had rain and snow mixed and even a few small hail stones.  We brought in all the plants except the tulips and hyacinths that are in the ground. 
Hope you had a great day. 
Hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I cannot believe it, but the Ducks just tied the game. Boo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie, how awful. Prayers and condolences for you and your family. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> It is good that you will listen to her, that can be the most helpful thing when someone has problems, and you do need one of the family on your side, too.


That is so true. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes, had a wonderful time and met a few more new neighbors. Also interesting talking to other seniors, seems we have all travelled around and around the World.


That's wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes will try to post more interesting subjects, just amazed at what Sam was typing regarding the Roomba.
> I've been around for awhile, even joined in a couple of times last year, See my earlier explanation to 'Pacer', probably just above this one. No, its on page 27.
> I'm a senior, born in NZ but have lived in Canada for about 50 years, 8 in Germany in-between. Now living in a retirement resort and loving it. May come to NZ again one day, just a long flight and too many things I have to sort & finish here before I'm able to travel again. Will also go over to Aussie as lived in Sydney for 2 years, great country also. That's about it, a bit boring, but that's me, lol!


I think it sounds like you have some very interesting tales to tell, having traveled around. We are never bored with the stories of everyones' lives.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey game is tied up and in overtime. Everyone cross your fingers and light a green candle!!!!!

EDIT

Too late, we just lost in Dallas with three unanswered goals. Two in the last two minutes of period three with an extra man on the ice due to our penalties.... No more hockey for us this year. Hope one of my teams ends up with the Cup. Bad Day at Black Rock!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Signing off for the night. Where's the recipe for French onion pot pie (or similar name)? Didn't find it in Sam's recipes. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3pm and just home from work.
> 
> Greg got the floors washed, glad that is done. Have to do a load of laundry, and dishes.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Wonderful Greg!!! Isn't it wonderful when they do things like that? May not sound like a lot, but it really does help out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When will you talk to the doctor again shirley?


He will get in touch to go and see him when he gets the results of all the tests. If not I will phone him Tuesday or Wednesday.

I do believe in miracles-- it is a miracle that Pat survived this surgeries and 45 days in the hospital. We went into emerg about a week after he had been released as he still was not free of the puffiness and still was carrying fluid. The doctor in Emerg came up to him and shook his hand -- he said he had never seen anyone with that prognosis come through so well. He said it 3 or 4 times - and even said he was going to congratulate the 
Surgeon who was wonderful. The heart function group said the same thing and were wonderful while he was recovering. I just am not ready to lose him - but I appreciate it that we have been together nearly 4 years longer than they thought possible.

I am alright and so is he -- we will see what transpires.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The hockey game is so exciting! I sure hope they pull it out. Only about 5 min. left, and 2 goals ahead. Let's go, Stars!
> 
> I'm going to the Mavs game tomorrow night. I couldn't believe yesterday's game. I couldn't believe that last shot!


It was am awesome shot...... Can't believe we hit the post in overtime..... BUMMER!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Awe!!! She's precious!!! Love the name too. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Forgot to add that the baby moomoo is adorable also.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Bonnie: you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, I am so sad that the Stars lost. They really tried, but just unable to keep the lead. I am very happy that they got as far as they did!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I am so sad that the Stars lost. They really tried, but just unable to keep the lead. I am very happy that they got as far as they did!


Me too! They just needed to not play the last two minutes, or even the last half minute..... So close and yet so far.......

Hope the Mavs do better tomorrow..... Have fun at the game...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be safe Kathy - always a bit of concern when I know you are out on the road. sounds like you found a great place to knit - maybe they should open a store in defiance. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Rain started in Chicago last this afternoon. I slept in as had the late night last night. Got my laundry done and went to The Nook. Had found a hat partway done so finished it and gave to Tina (the owner.) Had an enjoyable afternoon there. Meet two more of the regulars and everyone is so nice. Bought some yarn, The thing used to hand wind yarn (forgot the name) and a yarn holder. Where are my words? You know, the thing that turns on ball beings. Got them at a ridiculously low price. Locally messed. Picked up the yarn for my mini me. Maybe I will get started on it soon. Also picked up a couple tips for ribbing. Well share with the group next week then with everyone once I get the directions written down. One lady there does such beautiful work with no patterns. Would like to spend a week with her just learning what she knows.
> 
> Okay, enough about me. But I did have a fab weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want one of each color. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> They're beautiful!!
> 
> http://www.dyakcraft.com/
> 
> I misspoke (mis-typed) their company name the first time around.....have a look and drool.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and jynx - it is totally quiet - it makes no noise. --- sam --- you can check www.irobot.com - amazon. I would also buy the extra set of washable mob rags. --- i find alex sad - i really wonder if he can survive out on his own alone - he has never been made to do much of anything - he has no self-confidence. he has no respect for women or for anyone else for that matter. i don't think he even knows the word exists. he is a hard worker - he is doing extremely well at defiance college - he adores his brothers - puts up with the sisters - lol - but pretty much lives for himself. i'm not sure this is normal for an almost 21 year old - or is he only 20 - i'm not sure. i love him dearly - i just don't like him very much at times.



Dreamweaver said:


> Well that is a ringing endorsement. I will have to go look to see who carries them. Did you buy on-line? Where?
> 
> Funny about Alex. He was probably hoping Heidi would offer to buy it for him... I know what you mean about marrying a mom though. My DH grew up in a house with his mother and grandmother and a very doting father. I don't think they ever saw him as a grown-up.... The poor starving artist that he was.......
> 
> I know how you feel,about Puff. Kitty. I still look for Motley..... And saw two little rescued kitties on the forum. Thank goodness they were in CA, or I would be a goner....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell us about the game and the last shot - did the mavs win? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> The hockey game is so exciting! I sure hope they pull it out. Only about 5 min. left, and 2 goals ahead. Let's go, Stars!
> 
> I'm going to the Mavs game tomorrow night. I couldn't believe yesterday's game. I couldn't believe that last shot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were you and pammie rooting for the same team? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Hockey game is tied up and in overtime. Everyone cross your fingers and light a green candle!!!!!
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Too late, we just lost in Dallas with three unanswered goals. Two in the last two minutes of period three with an extra man on the ice due to our penalties.... No more hockey for us this year. Hope one of my teams ends up with the Cup. Bad Day at Black Rock!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sent it by pm. --- sam


Kansas g-ma said:


> Signing off for the night. Where's the recipe for French onion pot pie (or similar name)? Didn't find it in Sam's recipes. Thanks.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...I love my Roomba. Just got a new battery and it is like new. I would love to get the new one they have for my mother. That is the one that is like a robotic Swiffer. LOL They are such fun to watch. Same company that does things for space exploration. Funny thing is, when you first get it you want to be home to watch it. Almost like a little pet.


After first hearing about them on here we finally succumbed, bought one to replace the rip-off cleaner company who were charging for an hour's cleaning but only spending 15 mins vacuuming DH's rooms in England. It was delivered here in Guernsey so we tried it out at home first. Its so cute, and we spent hours watching it and then trying out the programming. It is ideal on the hard floors but got full rather quickly on carpets on the first few runs. We've only had it a short time so can't comment on durability. The only 'problem' encountered was when running it at night (3am) we heard noises from it bumping into furniture (didn't damage anything, just ran the bumpers into things and then changed direction) so changed it to run at a different time. In UK it's an expensive as a vacuum cleaner, but seems better value than the cleaning co. You do need a standard vac. as well to do tight corners and anything above floor level, and stairs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday to your DS and glad he got home safely and on time to celebrate. :thumbup:


Cathy I missed DSs birthday. And his footy team didn't win for him either (not that I am complaining as a South Aussie I like to see them do well though I'm not all that interested in this level).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Here are some pictures from my yard today - I always get a couple of Orioles at my Ocotillo as they migrate this time of year - but they are REALLY fast. I will try to catch them again tomorrow - Here are the beautiful blooms that they love the nectar from.


These lovely photos remind me of hiking in the desert in the spring - trying to get the timing right to see the flush of flowers, and even a few temporary streams. This was whilst working in California, and the desert was so foreign to us, so fascinating getting to know it a little.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> School is starting again, but that means there are only 7 weeks till we leave on our trip. How good is that!! Catch you again later in the day. Cheers from Denise


You are counting the days now to The Trip, and I will be eager to hear all about it as we will be visiting Vancouver and Rockies late in August. Its a bit like waiting for Christmas!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I will report that the braava is also a success as a swifter. tomorrow we will see how good it mops. the braava us north star technology focusing on a light beam from a little things they give you. and it is totally silent - I had to check several times to make sure it was working. wonderful - a good buy. - --- sam


Hi Sam! I just realised that I don't seem to have posted my first message of thanks for all the recipes, and introducing me to the concept of the reversed meal diet! (deserts first so you don't eat as much main). 
You must be living in a test lab, trying out these space age appliances for us. I hadn't heard of the Roomba until you mentioned it some time ago - and now have one. I eagerly await your verdict on the mopping experiment, although I may need to think hard about another purchase at present!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes will try to post more interesting subjects, just amazed at what Sam was typing regarding the Roomba.
> I've been around for awhile, even joined in a couple of times last year, See my earlier explanation to 'Pacer', probably just above this one. No, its on page 27.
> I'm a senior, born in NZ but have lived in Canada for about 50 years, 8 in Germany in-between. Now living in a retirement resort and loving it. May come to NZ again one day, just a long flight and too many things I have to sort & finish here before I'm able to travel again. Will also go over to Aussie as lived in Sydney for 2 years, great country also. That's about it, a bit boring, but that's me, lol!


Welcome Kiwifrau. It's good to have you joining us. This is a very friendly group and Sam is a great host. Sounds like you've done quite a bit of travelling - that's not boring! Is your new home in Canada?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Bonnie, so sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. x


Same here, comforting wishes to you and your brother.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kiwifrau, not at all boring! Now I understand your username better....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you buy it again? when i had carpet i never much worried about the corners - furniture pretty much covered the two that were carpeted. i found that if i used it every day that in time i just had to empty the bin once in each room. that is usually what i need to do on the hard surface now. now i can sleep quite well knowing my floors are being swept and i'm sleeping. --- sam



TNS said:


> After first hearing about them on here we finally succumbed, bought one to replace the rip-off cleaner company who were charging for an hour's cleaning but only spending 15 mins vacuuming DH's rooms in England. It was delivered here in Guernsey so we tried it out at home first. Its so cute, and we spent hours watching it and then trying out the programming. It is ideal on the hard floors but got full rather quickly on carpets on the first few runs. We've only had it a short time so can't comment on durability. The only 'problem' encountered was when running it at night (3am) we heard noises from it bumping into furniture (didn't damage anything, just ran the bumpers into things and then changed direction) so changed it to run at a different time. In UK it's an expensive as a vacuum cleaner, but seems better value than the cleaning co. You do need a standard vac. as well to do tight corners and anything above floor level, and stairs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and jynx - it is totally quiet - it makes no noise. --- sam --- you can check www.irobot.com - amazon. I would also buy the extra set of washable mob rags. --- i find alex sad - i really wonder if he can survive out on his own alone - he has never been made to do much of anything - he has no self-confidence. he has no respect for women or for anyone else for that matter. i don't think he even knows the word exists. he is a hard worker - he is doing extremely well at defiance college - he adores his brothers - puts up with the sisters - lol - but pretty much lives for himself. i'm not sure this is normal for an almost 21 year old - or is he only 20 - i'm not sure. i love him dearly - i just don't like him very much at times.


I know what you mean regarding Alex and sort of lost in his own world. I have a nephew who I just want to shake some common sense and backbone into every once in awhile. he graduated from Univ. of Texas with a degree in literature. he reads constantly, but hardly ever converses with anyone... to my knowledge. He was able to get a job serving coffee in a fancy pie shop with that degree. I think he now has found a better job back down in Austin. He still hasn't outgrown the college town vibe... though I must admit, Austin has a certain style of it's own... I think he may become a perpetual student...

I am going to check out the Braava. Sounds like just what I need with all the tile. Even the front porch and the covered patio are tiled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it isn't all that expensive and believe me - worth every penny. --- sam



TNS said:


> Hi Sam! I just realised that I don't seem to have posted my first message of thanks for all the recipes, and introducing me to the concept of the reversed meal diet! (deserts first so you don't eat as much main).
> You must be living in a test lab, trying out these space age appliances for us. I hadn't heard of the Roomba until you mentioned it some time ago - and now have one. I eagerly await your verdict on the mopping experiment, although I may need to think hard about another purchase at present!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bite the bullet jynx - you are going to love it. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I know what you mean regarding Alex and sort of lost in his own world. I have a nephew who I just want to shake some common sense and backbone into every once in awhile. he graduated from Univ. of Texas with a degree in literature. he reads constantly, but hardly ever converses with anyone... to my knowledge. He was able to get a job serving coffee in a fancy pie shop with that degree. I think he now has found a better job back down in Austin. He still hasn't outgrown the college town vibe... though I must admit, Austin has a certain style of it's own... I think he may become a perpetual student...
> 
> I am going to check out the Braava. Sounds like just what I need with all the tile. Even the front porch and the covered patio are tiled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - what are you doing up so late - early? --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> were you and pammie rooting for the same team? --- sam


We were both supporting Dallas teams. She is a big basketball fan and goes to many of the games, possibly a season ticket holder. the Mavs did win the other night on an unbelievable last nanosecond shot... I am a huge hockey fan. We no longer have our season tickets... as I am not a huge fan of the elitist feel of the stadium... but we still go to several a year and always watch on TV. The Stars lost tonight so are out of the Stanley Cup playoffs..... The Blackhawks are still in though..... so I'll be rooting for them. The Mavericks and the Stars share the same stadium...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you ever watch baseball? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> We were both supporting Dallas teams. She is a big basketball fan and goes to many of the games, possibly a season ticket holder. the Mavs did win the other night on an unbelievable last nanosecond shot... I am a huge hockey fan. We no longer have our season tickets... as I am not a huge fan of the elitist feel of the stadium... but we still go to several a year and always watch on TV. The Stars lost tonight so are out of the Stanley Cup playoffs..... The Blackhawks are still in though..... so I'll be rooting for them. The Mavericks and the Stars share the same stadium...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Looks like spring has finally arrived for you. Two new babies to welcome spring. How lovely!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - what are you doing up so late - early? --- sam


I just can't seem to get myself to bed. I don't really feel tired but can't make any noise to accomplish much of anything. m yawning though so think I will do one puzzle and then hit the hay. If I can't sleep when I lay down, I'll get up and work on a square for the afghan. I really do think I've got my days and nights reversed...

And your excuse????

I have given some thought to all the research about not being on the computer too much in the evening... they say that the screen light contributes to insomnia....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


All the very best for your trip to the Mayo. I hope they get something sorted for Alan very soon. We're all thinking of you. x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you ever watch baseball? --- sam


I like the manager of the Rangers, but am not a fan of baseball in general. My brothers played and it always interfered with summer vacation getaway and even caused my parents to be late to my HS graduation..... Gerry and I equate it to watching grass grow..... That said, we love to go to the minor league field here. It is a charming venue with great food, a fun family atmosphere and you are close enough to actually see all the players and the action....

Mom is the original diehard Chicago Cubs fan and wants her ashes scattered at Wrigley Field. Maybe another reason I don't like the sport. it was ALWAYS on at our house growing up....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OK, I'm going to TRY and sleep... Night all. see you in a few hours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> all you herb growers - if you have limited room or just want something different and colorful look at this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.mommyskitchen.net/2014/04/diy-spring-project-mason-jar-herb-garden.html


 :thumbup: That's given me some ideas. Thank you Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think there is some truth to that. --- sam --- no excuse. lol



Dreamweaver said:


> And your excuse????
> 
> I have given some thought to all the research about not being on the computer too much in the evening... they say that the screen light contributes to insomnia....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will tottle off to be also - morning is going to come too soon - thank goodness for naps. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're beautiful!!
> 
> http://www.dyakcraft.com/
> 
> I misspoke (mis-typed) their company name the first time around.....have a look and drool.


They are beautiful! I've never been excited over needles before - they are just tools needed to knit an item - but I may have to invest in a set of those!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> The Nook is in the downtown part of Lisle, Il. She has candy, coffee/tea drinks, games for those who want to play, some stuffed toys, sodas and yarn. A good selection of reasonably priced yarn. She does classes and they will be having lockins every quarter. They have knitting groups several times a week, day and Kate afternoon ones. She's open 7 days a week. Oh, forgot about the ice cream. Yesterday she forced (yeah, right) two scoops of cinnamon ice cream on me. For free! Not many places will do that! This is a place I will definitely return to reach time I am in the area and have no problems spending my money there. They all have been so welcoming. She is even going to get my broken Knitters Pride cubic replaced.
> 
> Know I'm gushing but a better group of people couldn't be found outside of Knitting Paradise Tea Party. And some of you know I have been to many a LYS.
> 
> Kathy


Sounds like the perfect place. I always thought that if I ever opened a yarn shop you would have to offer more than just selling yarn. This lady seems to have the perfect recipe for a successful business.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.

Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.

Photos for Monday....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> would you buy it again? --- sam


 (Rumba)
Oh yes, if I could afford it. Its so much easier to let it do 'little and often' by itself than to do a full vac. myself
Im a definite convert!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! :lol: ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
Have a good day,
Kate x


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday to your DS and glad he got home safely and on time to celebrate. :thumbup:


Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.

I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are counting the days now to The Trip, and I will be eager to hear all about it as we will be visiting Vancouver and Rockies late in August. Its a bit like waiting for Christmas!


Will be more than happy to share travel stories. Are you driving through the Rockies or doing the train trip? I so very much wanted to do the Rocky Mountaineer but was outvoted by our travelling companions so we are driving from Vancouver to Lake Louise with one night's stopover on the way. We will have a day in Lake Louise, then another day in Banff - not long enough for such a beautiful area but I know I am going to love it all. Can't wait for mid June!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie what a horrid shock for everyone but especially your brother- are her [arents still around? Siblings? Praying for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> They are beautiful! I've never been excited over needles before - they are just tools needed to knit an item - but I may have to invest in a set of those!


Pity, it really would be investment level expenditure! they are lovely though- and you can buy spare parts!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonne, my sympathy too on the sudden loss of your SIL. Way too young!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Purl2diva

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.
> 
> Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Spring can be a season of such promise! lovely as always!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


How cute are both the littlies?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! :lol: ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
> Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
> Have a good day,
> Kate x


Bon Voyage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


Reminds me of our early family shots! Were beards a fashion statement back then?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


Hope the driving goes well. And praying the they will be able to work out what is wrong with him and then that the treatment works for him. Be patient if they want him to stay- it can take time to sort things out but will be well worth waiting for.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Reminds me of our early family shots! Were beards a fashion statement back then?


Don't know about fashion statement (at least where DH is concerned) He just hated shaving so has always had a beard except for the night of our daughter's 18th. He shaved it off for a surprise and she did not notice until after everyone had arrived at the party. The very next day he started growing it again.(Told you he hates shaving!) He no longer has a long beard. These days he keeps it trimmed short which I much prefer.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! :lol: ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
> Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
> Have a good day,
> Kate x


Three weeks sunshine. Sounds like heaven! Have a good trip. Enjoy! x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sydney just stole the telephone and his grooming comb; put both in his crate. Do you think he wants me to call and make him an appointment with a groomer? ROFL Little rascal must be getting tired so I think I'll crate him. One of the things we learned today was that when he starts acting out it is just like a cranky toddler; he's actually tired and needs a nap.
> 
> TTYL


How like a toddler! don't know when they are tired. And then they get old enough to say I'm not tired- and then fall asleep as soon as they are down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know about fashion statement (at least where DH is concerned) He just hated shaving so has always had a beard except for the night of our daughter's 18th. He shaved it off for a surprise and she did not notice until after everyone had arrived at the party. The very next day he started growing it again.(Told you he hates shaving!) He no longer has a long beard. These days he keeps it trimmed short which I much prefer.


My brother always said it saved him having to buy his lunch!!!!!!! He used to have a beautiful beard- but is clean shaven these days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My tax rebate claim has been posted today- once it gets back to me I will be able to purchase my tickets to Australia and back. I was talking with Fofoa how I wished Lupe would let me talk with Polu, her response was 'give her time' - she has had so much time already. I may discuss with Fofoa what date I should travel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have my red hat handy -- and as soon as we have something definite good or bad we will talk to my son -- I just don't want him to worry without reason and so they will be fully included as soon as we know what the doctor says. Thanks again to all of you who have shown yourselves to be such friends. I will never forget it no matter what happens.


They may though help you get more balance. Talking things out can so often be a help. And they might be disappointed that they weren't able to help you during this difficult time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

God morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is promising to be a lovely day. The temperature has been 3.8c/39f for the past 12 hours at least. Sure is nice to have it stable for a change. I am liking it where it is that will soon change as the day goes on. If they are right it will go between what we have now and 13c/56 for the next few days. 


Today's coffee and the sky last evening. 


Gentle healing energy for all those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate claim has been posted today- once it gets back to me I will be able to purchase my tickets to Australia and back. I was talking with Fofoa how I wished Lupe would let me talk with Polu, her response was 'give her time' - she has had so much time already. I may discuss with Fofoa what date I should travel.


It is good you will be able to get your tickets. Some people need more time than others, BUT.... I agree there has been a lot of time for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> How cute are both the littlies?


Thank you. I am enjoying the new babies, waiting on another one to arrive. 
We lost Knittums last night, she had crawled up under the foot stool. Apparently there was a small tear in the lining, it will be fixed as soon as I get some staples. I am realizing every day just how many tools were lost in the fire.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have given some thought to all the research about not being on the computer too much in the evening... they say that the screen light contributes to insomnia....


I'm trying to turn off my computer 8.30 9pmish so I can have an hour without it before I head to bed. And then I have my ibooks set on ewhite on black as that is meant to be bettter as well- and I think it is helping. But not much evening on the computer this way. But even with going to bed at 9.30 to 1000 DH is often already asleep! So must shut fdown after this post as it is 9pm now. Does mean I get some reading in which is nice.
So night night all. Haven't managed to catch up yet either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is promising to be a lovely day. The temperature has been 3.8c/39f for the past 12 hours at least. Sure is nice to have it stable for a change. I am liking it where it is that will soon change as the day goes on. If they are right it will go between what we have now and 13c/56 for the next few days.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky last evening.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need. Hugs for everyone.


These are great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are great!


Thank you. How are you this fine night?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is good you will be able to get your tickets. Some people need more time than others, BUT.... I agree there has been a lot of time for her.


It is isn't ! Well nigh on half a year, if not more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. How are you this fine night?


Bouncing, things are speeding up with the Workshop!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So all is going well?


Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness a clod is not good to have, especially now with Serena. Hugs for all.
> Wait until Seth gets to see Serena I'm sure he will tell everyone she is his. All the babies on here are his cousin and friend if you ask him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.
> 
> Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Good afternoon. love the bluebells and that bark is very interesting. What kind of tree is it from? 
Sending gentle hugs to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


So she is breathing ok? Are you over the snuffles?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bouncing, things are speeding up with the Workshop!


Glad it is picking up for you, I think this is going to be an awesome class. I was reading it have to get my wool still so I can start it. Will go to the library today and see if they have the book. Will also check the local stores to see if they have thew wool I am wanting to use. Then I'll ask my sis if I can't find any.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


The sleeping is good, always nice when they sleep a good deal of the night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


So lovely to see you, Valerie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


Fantastic! 6 hours sleep is great for one so young. At least it allows Mum to get some reasonable sleep as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


Good to hear from you Valerie and glad the infection is cleared up. Gentle healing hugs for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad it is picking up for you, I think this is going to be an awesome class. I was reading it have to get my wool still so I can start it. Will go to the library today and see if they have the book. Will also check the local stores to see if they have thew wool I am wanting to use. Then I'll ask my sis if I can't find any.


It is quite heartening! Hope you you find a good yarn. Good luck with the book hunt!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


Hello Valerie. Glad to hear the wound infection is clearing up and you are feeling better too. It's amazing how much a wound infection can pull you down. Keep on enjoying the quiet life. x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

UPDATE on my friend. 
She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, you have my deepest sympathy.


From me too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite heartening! Hope you you find a good yarn. Good luck with the book hunt!


I will find it or buy it if need be. Thanks hoping the yarn is local. I guess I could use alpaca from the local farm, maybe see if she has any DK. My yarn for my mini me should arrive in a few days, happy me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So she is breathing ok? Are you over the snuffles?


Serena is fine. We have a special care nurse comes here twice a week for a while...just to weigh her and chat.

I am not too bad but it is in my chest a bit.... doc app tomorrow morning just to see if they want me on antibiotics because we have a newborn in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will find it or buy it if need be. Thanks hoping the yarn is local. I guess I could use alpaca from the local farm, maybe see if she has any DK. My yarn for my mini me should arrive in a few days, happy me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Only up to page 28. Too tired. Goodnight. Take care everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


Great news. I hope she continues to make progress.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurking only I'm afraid. My computer decided to upgrade itself on Friday and I can't do a single thing with it! ! I need a 10-year-old. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great news. I hope she continues to make progress.


good morning Angela, how are you this fine day. 
I hope she continues to improve as well. She has been through enough in the last couple years.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> nostepinne to hand wind a center pull ball of yarn... The other sounds like an Amish swift with ball bearings. I want one of those......


That's the name. The other is for using yarn balls on so they don't tablet or run away. Gwen made us each one for the KAP. Now I have one for home and one for in the van. I'll try to get pix of my latest purchases soon.

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Lurking only I'm afraid. My computer decided to upgrade itself on Friday and I can't do a single thing with it! ! I need a 10-year-old. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


I have a couple I can lend you  they would love to help with the computer. Would you prefer a girl or a boy, I have both to spare some days. :wink: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> That's the name. The other is for using yarn balls on so they don't tablet or run away. Gwen made us each one for the KAP. Now I have one for home and one for in the van. I'll try to get pix of my latest purchases soon.
> 
> Kathy


I use the one Gwen made us a lot one of my most used yarn accessories. Next to my needles and hooks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Where in FL will you be? My sister is near Tampa and she said it was 80 degrees there last week. My brother is near The Villages (Orlando area) and he's loving it - out golfing whenever his knees aren't hurting.



KateB said:


> Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! :lol: ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
> Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
> Have a good day,
> Kate x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Great news. I hope she continues to make progress.


Yes, that is good news.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> That's great for a fasting reading, but walking around would be more like 120-140 or so.


Mine is only in the 90's with eating and not fasting.
Perhaps that's why I feel "peckish" if I don't, at least, have a small snack every couple of hours. 
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, that is good news.


Very good news. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

An easy jam receipt that takes no time at all to prepare. Will be trying this out as soon as the rhubarb is ready.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's fantastic for a new baby....hope she keeps at it and then everyone in the house will get more sleep.



sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Purl2diva
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Adding mine to yours. Hope you have a great day, purl2diva.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, hello, back at you. So glad that the wound is doing better.....I ended up using fresh aloe straight from the plant on my incisions. Glad yours is doing better and that the infection is gone. Please rest all you can and get as many nutrients as possible. I drank a lot of smoothies and juice mixtures.



ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is good news that she's stable---hope they figure it all out quickly and get her well enough to go home...prayers are continuing for all involved.



NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> good morning Angela, how are you this fine day.
> I hope she continues to improve as well. She has been through enough in the last couple years.


Good morning Caren. All well here. We have a greyish day with the odd burst of watery sunshine. I have some washing out on the line but I'm keeping an eye on the weather. I think it could easily turn to rain. Having a lazy day today - you can tell by the amount of time I've spent on here! Had a man come to install a water meter earlier. They said he would be here between 9 & 11. He arrived at 9.15, installed the meter and was gone by 9.45am. I'm impressed by the efficiency! I love it when all goes to plan! It should now start saving me some money on my water bill!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't it true that a 10 year old would be able to help out on the computer!!! Hope you're able to figure it all out.



siouxann said:


> Lurking only I'm afraid. My computer decided to upgrade itself on Friday and I can't do a single thing with it! ! I need a 10-year-old. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies and Gents

Greg and Gage are gone to get Gage to school. Just me and the dogs for the moment.

The sun is shining and it is nice outside.

So I can knit sweaters and complicated patterns with all the ease in the world, but this square is making me nutty.lol. Frogged again. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks...I'll need to try that - but I can't imagine not having to cook it some to break down the rhubarb stalks...I love rhubarb, but looks like mine got roto-tilled under last year -- I need to put it somewhere else in the yard.



NanaCaren said:


> An easy jam receipt that takes no time at all to prepare. Will be trying this out as soon as the rhubarb is ready.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.
> 
> Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Interesting tree bark..we have a couple of trees in front of the building with similar bark. But I have no idea what kind they are.
The blue bells are lovely. I think their attraction is, partly, because there are so few really blue flowers.
Sounds like you have a busy fun day and evening planned.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! :lol: ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
> Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
> Have a good day,
> Kate x


What an exciting trip. Are you and DH going alone or are some of the family going?
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


So good to hear from you, Valerie, and happy to learn that things are going well with healing and recovery. Best wishes and prayers for the success with your further treatment.

Please drop in when you can. We get rather anxious over you when when we don't hear from you for a while.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Prayers going up for you and your brother. So sad .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Trying to catch up, only got to page 41. 

We are off to find a helmet for me. Gotta run, can't wait for my first ride. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


Thanks for showing us your family...children grow up way too fast, don't they?
Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to a rainy Monday morning in Bolingbrook. Woke up real early(4 ish) but managed to go back to sleep until 7:30. Hopefully breakfast will wake me the rest of the way up. 

Caren, forgot to comment on the two new babies in your life. Then when I read that you had "lost" Knittums, my heart sank. Thank goodness, she was just lost in the foot stool! Had the second calf made an appearance yet?

Sam, don't think Ellen would like the completion. But it would be nice in Bryan or even Wauseon.

Have a great day,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful looking family. Mark has your smile....goes up to th eyes. Happy Birthay to Mark!


nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Purl2diva.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity, it really would be investment level expenditure! they are lovely though- and you can buy spare parts!


They're much too pricey for me. And I really don't think they're any prettier than my Harmonies. And I only paid 1/3 as much for the interchangeable ones. If I do buy another set, it will be the Caspians by Knit Picks.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday to you Purl2diva!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Purl2diva
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


And a very happy birthday from me, as well.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful for everyone! 


sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spring can be a season of such promise! lovely as always!


But also a time of tragedy here in the middle of our country. It's tornado season. And there were several that hit over the weekend, unfortunately with several deaths. One was 1 year old boy whose mother tried desperately to protect him when the wind caused their house to collapse on them. So tragic.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Best wishes on a great birthday from me also!



martina said:


> Happy Birthday Purl2diva.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're much too pricey for me. And I really don't think they're any prettier than my Harmonies. And I only paid 1/3 as much for the interchangeable ones. If I do buy another set, it will be the Caspians by Knit Picks.
> Junek


I will have to have a look for those- I am hoping to invest in some yarns and a few tools from my favourite supplier in Brisbane Australia- (when the money gets into my hot little hands!)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> God morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is promising to be a lovely day. The temperature has been 3.8c/39f for the past 12 hours at least. Sure is nice to have it stable for a change. I am liking it where it is that will soon change as the day goes on. If they are right it will go between what we have now and 13c/56 for the next few days.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky last evening.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need. Hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Coffee is always a necessity.
And appreciate the lovely picture of the quiet, serene sky.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But also a time of tragedy here in the middle of our country. It's tornado season. And there were several that hit over the weekend, unfortunately with several deaths. One was 1 year old boy whose mother tried desperately to protect him when the wind caused their house to collapse on them. So tragic.
> Junek


Had mean't to mention that- the news said Arkansas and Oklahoma, wasn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know --- I wouldn't be getting a full set -- I'm just enjoying that they are hand made here in the USA --- I've heard that KnitPicks has had some problems with the Caspians---but that was when they were first out and believe they have worked out the defects. They have such great customer services as does WEBS and Deramores.



jknappva said:


> They're much too pricey for me. And I really don't think they're any prettier than my Harmonies. And I only paid 1/3 as much for the interchangeable ones. If I do buy another set, it will be the Caspians by Knit Picks.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


So glad to hear from you. Have you started treatment yet?
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Miss Pam lately? Besides on the Connections thread where she's actively involved?

I haven't seen anything from her here in several months and I was wondering if she no longer intended to participate in the KAP afghan project. She is in my list of those who were very eager to be a part of the project when we first began discussing it last fall.

Right now we have enough squares one fair-sized afghan or for two rather tiny lap rugs; andI don't want anyone to miss out on the opportunity to be a part of it, if they are still interested in participating. We do have just a little more than *five* weeks until the deadline for getting them to me: *June 1*.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


And will continue to keep her and her husband in prayers. And they can soon find a cause and treatment.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to have a look for those- I am hoping to invest in some yarns and a few tools from my favourite supplier in Brisbane Australia- (when the money gets into my hot little hands!)


I've a set of Denise interchangeable but never use them after getting the Harmonies..they're pretty rainbow colored wood and have sharper points than the Denise.
They were only $59 and the shipping was free. I have to order a lot of my yarn and my needles online because the selection locally is very limited. None of the stores even have the interchangeable needles.
Plus it's hard for me to get out and shop. So easy to sit in my recliner and order even with paying shipping!
Enjoy your extra money!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caren so glad your friend is showing signs of recovery but how horrible about the blood infection, Prayers ALL will be identified and complete healing. Also, loved the coffees, etc this morning. Loved the cartoon about Sunday/Monday coffee......I'm an every day need coffee person...LOL

Valerie so good to hear from you Stay and enjoy the quiet time as you continue to heal. Always have you in my prayers.

Carol thought of you quite often last night; watched White Fang.
I love that book and movie. 

Having a craft moment....Sam did you get your tile issue resolved? I sure hope so.

Well off to knit some. TTYL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had mean't to mention that- the news said Arkansas and Oklahoma, wasn't it?


Yes. And there were several Fri. in North Carolina, the adjoining state south of my area. We don't often get them here on the East Coast of VA but the random one does make an appearance every few years.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell us about the game and the last shot - did the mavs win? --- sam


With less than a minute left, can't remember how long, the Spurs made a shot that put them up by 2. There was only a few seconds left, Mavs ball, and they passed it to Vince Carter. He did a fake, then shot the ball, the end of game sounded, and the shot, a 3, went in. Mavs won 109-108. Even the announcers couldn't believe he made the difficult shot.

And yes, so far, Jynx and I agree on the teams. Even if we don't, it won't affect our friendship!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Miss Pam lately? Besides on the Connections thread where she's actively involved?
> 
> I haven't seen anything from her here in several months and I was wondering if she no longer intended to participate in the KAP afghan project. She is in my list of those who were very eager to be a part of the project when we first began discussing it last fall.
> 
> ...


I tend to say 'Best of British' when I am wishing someone luck- but may be for you, Joy, I should send you some 'Yankee Luck' It would be so frustrating if things turn up late! (says she polishing her halo, knowing I defeated the mail system between you and me, weeks back)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've a set of Denise interchangeable but never use them after getting the Harmonies..they're pretty rainbow colored wood and have sharper points than the Denise.
> They were only $59 and the shipping was free. I have to order a lot of my yarn and my needles online because the selection locally is very limited. None of the stores even have the interchangeable needles.
> Plus it's hard for me to get out and shop. So easy to sit in my recliner and order even with paying shipping!
> Enjoy your extra money!
> Junek


I am trying hard not to get too excited- they have some brilliant specials for the airfares to Aus right now- but of course my letter will be in transit only. But I really would love some interchangeables that could be tightened. My 'Ponys' I have to check regularly- and it is a nasty experience when they part company!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes. And there were several Fri. in North Carolina, the adjoining state south of my area. We don't often get them here on the East Coast of VA but the random one does make an appearance every few years.
> Junek


we get them here too- but twisters rather than the gi-enormous ones you get in the States!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I am a huge sports fan. I do think basketball is my favorite to watch. I like baseball, especially the Rangers. Hockey is right there as well. I mainly watch the Stars. I like high school and college football over the pros. Tennis and golf, but I don't watch them as much. I'm not a big racing fan, but I have been to a few. Much more fun to attend than to watch on TV. One thing I like about watching sports on TV is that I can do other things, knit, computer, etc. I will watch other teams in basketball and baseball, especially when they are in playoffs or a tight race with my teams. I watch a lot of the Final Four, especially if I have a team playing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had storms all around us last night -- the rest of the week is supposed to be rainy -- looks like Thurs.-Sunday will have storms, but with the mini-KAP here, I'll have plenty of company and we may be too busy knitting and talking and eating and drinking that we may never notice it. But, if you happen to hear of 5 or 6 ladies crowding in a downstairs bathroom which has no windows, you'll know it's just us hunkering down from a storm.

Our DD#1 was driving home in the storm last night - she didn't get in until almost 1:00 a.m. at her house so her trip took a lot longer than it usually does. Thankfully, she made it safely.



jknappva said:


> Yes. And there were several Fri. in North Carolina, the adjoining state south of my area. We don't often get them here on the East Coast of VA but the random one does make an appearance every few years.
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, rest well, you need it to recover. Glad to see your post.
Caren, congratulations on new calf. Love Knittums. Though you gave me a bit of a turn when you said you lost her.
Sandi, Godspeed on your journey. How far is the travel? 
Purple, is that a eucalyptus?
No there was more I wanted to say but didn't take notes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

one very tired Julie- heading to bed, at the time I am normally waking up! there has been a lot of interest in my Workshop- more than 30 people 'in', which is great! This is why although reading the KTP- I am not very active on this week's one!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to let anyone doing Julie's workshop that 2 of the books she mentions are available from Amazon in tree or Kiindle form (for 1 of them).They are "Patterns for Guernsey, Jerseys and Arans" by Gladys Thompson , and "Fisherman's Sweaters" by Alice Starmore, at reasonable prices-£10.89 and £11.29. Well, reasonable against £98.37 for Rae Compton one.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I am so sad that the Stars lost. They really tried, but just unable to keep the lead. I am very happy that they got as far as they did!


My daughter and family went to the game. Her comment was that they had fun anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.
> 
> Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


It sure is fascinating bark.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Didn't get far with sleeping. Wasn't sleeping well then Maryanne rang becuase her gallbladder was hurting. Turned out that while she was taking the antispasmodic she didn't realise that she could also take pain killers. So told her to take them as well. The read for a while and tried sleeping. And you can tell how successful that was as I am here.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good that you are meeting some of the neighbors now that you are able to participate in more. Of course, I am so very sorry for your loss. Being a full time caregiver is draining, no matter how much we love and want to help. Still, adjusting to your new normal takes some time.


Thank you, yes very hard adjusting, but determined to succeed, just as many others have had to do.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Check out Overstock on-line. Do read the fine print. Some items are refurbished, but I have found some good deals there... (Not on that particular product haven't looked)


Thank you, forgot about Overstock.com will look when I've finished reading another 10 pages of KTP, lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know about fashion statement (at least where DH is concerned) He just hated shaving so has always had a beard except for the night of our daughter's 18th. He shaved it off for a surprise and she did not notice until after everyone had arrived at the party. The very next day he started growing it again.(Told you he hates shaving!) He no longer has a long beard. These days he keeps it trimmed short which I much prefer.


David has his beard for the same reason- but he spends so much time shaving round it that I am sure it would be quicker to simply shave his whole face. The first time (of twice while I have known him) he shaved it off was the Christamas after Maryanne was born. But decided as soon as it was off to grow it again- which would have been fine except that for my sisters wedding he looked like he hadn't shaved! But insisted that he had to grow it straight back and couldn't wait till after the wedding was becuase he couldn't go to work looking unshaven! But a wedding was fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


That makes life easier for all concerned! She sounds like she is less hassle out than she was in! How is DD going? Serena clearly has not got your colds as yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


Good that the wound has cleared up. Have you started chemo yet? Or were ther waiting for the wound to clear up first?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Found a helmet :thumbup: 
Need to get one for Gage now :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


Good that she is improving but clearly prayers are still needed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

got to run. see you later


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH grows his for the week that he's gone fishing--but realizing that it's grayer and grayer every year, he shaves it off when he gets home. I think I week's growth is just to the "scratchy-itchy" stage so I'm always glad when he has shaved it.



darowil said:



> David has his beard for the same reason- but he spends so much time shaving round it that I am sure it would be quicker to simply shave his whole face. The first time (of twice while I have known him) he shaved it off was the Christamas after Maryanne was born. But decided as soon as it was off to grow it again- which would have been fine except that for my sisters wedding he looked like he hadn't shaved! But insisted that he had to grow it straight back and couldn't wait till after the wedding was becuase he couldn't go to work looking unshaven! But a wedding was fine.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Welcome Kiwifrau. It's good to have you joining us. This is a very friendly group and Sam is a great host. Sounds like you've done quite a bit of travelling - that's not boring! Is your new home in Canada?


Oh yes Canada adopted me several years ago.

We always had our Christmas & New Year in Hawaii, then decided it was time to take a trip back to NZ to visit family.
Off we went and had a wonderful time. On our return flight we flew to Tahiti, when we left Auckland the agents said that I couldn't stop over in Hawaii for the week that we had planned,as I was traveling on a NZ Passport. 
I was proud to be a Kiwi and didn't think it necessary to change over to become a Canadian. Well that was a mistake. Ha! Anyway, we were meant to have a week in Tahiti then onto Hawaii for a week before returning to Canada. Oh goodness this is long.....

In Tahiti we sent my passport within the Pilots correspondence to the US Embassy to apply for a visa to stay in Hawaii. All went well, but.........the Post Office employees went on strike at Midnight and my passport was held for 4 days till they returned to work. 
We should've requested that it be returned in the Pilots Black Bag, but didn't think. 
To that time there was only 1 flight a week from Tahiti to Hawaii, we ending up spending an extra week in Tahiti, which was wonderful.

Never could understand that for years we travelled to Hawaii and I never needed a visa. Something to do with coming to the US from the South Pacific.

Then when we were living in Germany I was the Kiwi, daughter Canadian, Husband had already become a Canadian before I met him. So, long story short. I had to re-apply to Immigrate back to Canada.

Needless to say upon returning as soon as I qualified I asked to be adopted (that's what I call it) to become a Canadian Citizen. Hey! They accepted me. Yeah!
Have been a proud Canadian for over 20 years.

I'm a little more than an hours drive north of Toronto, still in the country but a great little town about 10min's away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I am a huge sports fan. I do think basketball is my favorite to watch. I like baseball, especially the Rangers. Hockey is right there as well. I mainly watch the Stars. I like high school and college football over the pros. Tennis and golf, but I don't watch them as much. I'm not a big racing fan, but I have been to a few. Much more fun to attend than to watch on TV. One thing I like about watching sports on TV is that I can do other things, knit, computer, etc. I will watch other teams in basketball and baseball, especially when they are in playoffs or a tight race with my teams. I watch a lot of the Final Four, especially if I have a team playing!


I take my knitting to the cricket and football- get a fair bit of a sock leg or foot done in a footy match. More for cricket.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

TNS said:


> Kiwifrau, not at all boring! Now I understand your username better....


Giggle, yep, born in NZ, married a German in Canada.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH grows his for the week that he's gone fishing--but realizing that it's grayer and grayer every year, he shaves it off when he gets home. I think I week's growth is just to the "scratchy-itchy" stage so I'm always glad when he has shaved it.


When David cuts his too short I call him a prickle bush- and to keep away until it grows more. A beard is actually good fromt hat perspective as no 5 o'clock shadow to be prickly. Much softer once it has grown a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just to let anyone doing Julie's workshop that 2 of the books she mentions are available from Amazon in tree or Kiindle form (for 1 of them).They are "Patterns for Guernsey, Jerseys and Arans" by Gladys Thompson , and "Fisherman's Sweaters" by Alice Starmore, at reasonable prices-£10.89 and £11.29. Well, reasonable against £98.37 for Rae Compton one.


Thank you so much Martina!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> bite the bullet jynx - you are going to love it. --- sam


Sam I suggest you ask for a commission from iRobot on all the Braava's & Roomba's that they are going to sell to KP's or at least those from the KTP.
Have found 2 within my area hope to get out soon to buy, actually waiting for the Hardwood Installers. They phoned earlier to say around noon as one had to take his wife and baby to the hospital. Baby's more important to me than the flooring, hope she is doing well. She was a preemie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam I suggest you ask for a commission from iRobot on all the Braava's & Roomba's that they are going to sell to KP's or at least those from the KTP.
> Have found 2 within my area hope to get out soon to buy, actually waiting for the Hardwood Installers. They phoned earlier to say around noon as one had to take his wife and baby to the hospital. Baby's more important to me than the flooring, hope she is doing well. She was a preemie.


You know something, kiwifrau- I think when you posted to the Tea party before- it has to have been earlier than January 2012, because I refuse to believe that I would have forgotten something so significant as your user name, and your domicile. There are a couple of other kiwis who very occasionally post on the Tea Party, apart from myself, but I would have picked up on your 'frau' reference too. Can you recall was it Sam, or was it FireballDave back, before. If it WAS Sam I am appalled that my memory is getting so BAD.

Of course Baby comes first! It is amazing what they can do with preemies these days. My nephew Paul who is 23 today was born at 29 weeks- because Mum had developed a serious toxaemia- has a raft of problems because National Womens' experimented on him with steroids- without consent. Cerebral Palsy being one of the least of his problems. But my brother dedicated his life to bringing that boy through school- he was his aid right through till the end of High School. Paul now works as an Orderly at Middlemore.

I am very curious- although you are adopted by Canada, where in New Zealand is home?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh yes Canada adopted me several years ago.
> 
> We always had our Christmas & New Year in Hawaii, then decided it was time to take a trip back to NZ to visit family.
> Off we went and had a wonderful time. On our return flight we flew to Tahiti, when we left Auckland the agents said that I couldn't stop over in Hawaii for the week that we had planned,as I was traveling on a NZ Passport.
> ...


An interesting life indeed!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.
> 
> Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Goodness such beauty. Love the photo of the bark, truly unique and the blue bells (I guess) amongst the trees.
Our Spring still hasn't arrived, a few daffodils here and there, not much else though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You know something, kiwifrau- I think when you posted to the Tea party before- it has to have been earlier than January 2012, because I refuse to believe that I would have forgotten something so significant as your user name, and your domicile. There are a couple of other kiwis who very occasionally post on the Tea Party, apart from myself, but I would have picked up on your 'frau' reference too. Can you recall was it Sam, or was it FireballDave back, before. If it WAS Sam I am appalled that my memory is getting so BAD.
> 
> Of course Baby comes first! It is amazing what they can do with preemies these days. My nephew Paul who is 23 today was born at 29 weeks- because Mum had developed a serious toxaemia- has a raft of problems because National Womens' experimented on him with steroids- without consent. Cerebral Palsy being one of the least of his problems. But my brother dedicated his life to bringing that boy through school- he was his aid right through till the end of High School. Paul now works as an Orderly at Middlemore.
> 
> I am very curious- although you are adopted by Canada, where in New Zealand is home?


Beautiful Sunny Nelson, South Island.
1000's of happy wonderful memories from my childhood and teenage years. Still in contact with a couple of those I went to school with in Tahunanui.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

To bad they don't have when we joined in "My Profile", from what I can see it was Jan 2013.

Of course Baby comes first! It is amazing what they can do with preemies these days. My nephew Paul who is 23 today was born at 29 weeks- because Mum had developed a serious toxaemia- has a raft of problems because National Womens' experimented on him with steroids- without consent. Cerebral Palsy being one of the least of his problems. But my brother dedicated his life to bringing that boy through school- he was his aid right through till the end of High School. Paul now works as an Orderly at Middlemore.

I am very curious- although you are adopted by Canada, where in New Zealand is home?[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Beautiful Sunny Nelson, South Island.
> 1000's of happy wonderful memories from my childhood and teenage years. Still in contact with a couple of those I went to school with in Tahunanui.


Ngarua(Waikato), Havelock North, Rotokawa (Rotorua) from age 11. (went to a Maori School- and still have friends from that one- lost contact with every one from High School- not a happy time for me ) Have one contact from first skirmish at Uni, my Children from my third go at Uni- and subsequently my first degree, and a couple of good friends from my much later second Degree up here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> To bad they don't have when we joined in "My Profile", from what I can see it was Jan 2013.
> 
> Of course Baby comes first! It is amazing what they can do with preemies these days. My nephew Paul who is 23 today was born at 29 weeks- because Mum had developed a serious toxaemia- has a raft of problems because National Womens' experimented on him with steroids- without consent. Cerebral Palsy being one of the least of his problems. But my brother dedicated his life to bringing that boy through school- he was his aid right through till the end of High School. Paul now works as an Orderly at Middlemore.
> 
> I am very curious- although you are adopted by Canada, where in New Zealand is home?


[/quote]

That is definitely your Registration date- oh well my memory has to be worse than I hoped- because I would definitely been on board at that point- and it also would have been Sam's watch!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is 12:30pm and I am just now checking in. I am getting excited about the game tonight. I hope we win so that we will go back to San Antonio 3-1. I really want the Mavs to move to the next round.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Purl2Diva and may you have many more years to celebrate many more birthdays. Wishing you good health and lots of friends to give you Big Hugs. Well, you already have that right here.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would post here- a photo I took earlier this morning, showing how varied the results of working with the variegated or self striping yarns can be. Beanie, cowl and the three fingerless gloves that I knitted last winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann wrote:
Lurking only I'm afraid. My computer decided to upgrade itself on Friday and I can't do a single thing with it! ! I need a 10-year-old. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.
_____________________________

I am updating mine right now. Was getting warnings that nothing was going to work any more as all was so out of date. Download will take 4-5 hrs. according to what I have read and I may be slowing it down by being on here. Firefox is acting weird now. Makes me download it every time instead of just coming up???? Strange. I wonder how long it will take to install the new Mac Maverix once it finally downloads. :roll: At lest DH was finally here to figure out a new password so I can keep the computer working. I will probably be reading more than typing so I can keep downloading. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning ladies and Gents
> 
> Greg and Gage are gone to get Gage to school. Just me and the dogs for the moment.
> 
> ...


So funny about the afghan square. I think we will all be much better knitters after this exercise in knitting to size. I've really had fun but has taken me weeks to figure out what to do with the Celtic Knot. I've finally got it where I like it. I did it in a circle like it should be. I was trying to do it in a square like the afghan square but it looks so much better laid out in a circle. Finally will be able to sew it down and get it off. I added beads to the leaf one in the center so that one is ready to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


Oh my. That is some sock. Who is it for?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am starting to get things together for my trip to Chicago. I have sock yarn. Not sure what needles I will need though. I am looking forward to our reunion and knitting time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just stopped by to thank all fo you for the PMs& well wishes. Thanks so much. Just spent the morning at the funeral home & ministers house with my brother & sister. Due to it being a sudden death there will be an autopsy which wasn't arranged until this morning & the fact that all her family live in Vancouver the funeral will be Saturday so everyone has time to travel. Seems like a long time to wait. My brother is doing better today, at least he got some sleep last night.
Well, I have to get off to my physio appointment. Take care all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am enjoying the new babies, waiting on another one to arrive.
> We lost Knittums last night, she had crawled up under the foot stool. Apparently there was a small tear in the lining, it will be fixed as soon as I get some staples. I am realizing every day just how many tools were lost in the fire.


unfortunately, you will probably be remembering things for a long time to come. Its hard to remember everything you store in a place like a barn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Oh my. That is some sock. Who is it for?


Not yet sure- next year we are holding a Sock Exhibition at our community centre so as an experienced knitter I am going for some totally different socks among the more 'normal' ones and this is one of them. Proboably end up with me after the exhibition.
I will post photos here as I progress until finally I have a finsihed sock.

And guess who didn't make it to bed? Pulled out th eyarn I was going to make a Gansey with only to discover that it is too heavy. So trying to decide what to od! Might think better if I got some sleep though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> unfortunately, you will probably be remembering things for a long time to come. Its hard to remember everything you store in a place like a barn.


I know and it is hard because there was a craft area were I had been working so a lot of new projects were there as well. Set up like a recreation/craft room.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We had rain last night no storms, thankfully. However, I was up the majority of the night with a headache, meds and a hot bath and I finally fell asleep an hour before the alarm went off. Tried to get ahold of the gal I job share with however she did not get up until I was already ready for work and just told her I would work today. Im having a very hard time staying awake this afternoon. May have her work tomorrow so I can rest. Still have headache meds wear off and it comes back. Think that is what I will be doing so that hopefully I will feel better for the weekend. Nothing contagious just crappy because of the weather/barometer. 

DGS has been diagnosed as allergic to trees, dust mites, mold, cats and dogs. They still will not diagnose him as having asthma cause he could still grow out of it. So I guess we will see what the new meds they gave him do and they go back in 2 months. 

Everyone enjoy your day, I have to get up and move around or I will be snoozing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post here- a photo I took earlier this morning, showing how varied the results of working with the variegated or self striping yarns can be. Beanie, cowl and the three fingerless gloves that I knitted last winter.


I see what you mean. How lovely they are, but yes totally different in the one mitten. Beautiful colors!!! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We had rain last night no storms, thankfully. However, I was up the majority of the night with a headache, meds and a hot bath and I finally fell asleep an hour before the alarm went off. Tried to get ahold of the gal I job share with however she did not get up until I was already ready for work and just told her I would work today. Im having a very hard time staying awake this afternoon. May have her work tomorrow so I can rest. Still have headache meds wear off and it comes back. Think that is what I will be doing so that hopefully I will feel better for the weekend. Nothing contagious just crappy because of the weather/barometer.
> 
> DGS has been diagnosed as allergic to trees, dust mites, mold, cats and dogs. They still will not diagnose him as having asthma cause he could still grow out of it. So I guess we will see what the new meds they gave him do and they go back in 2 months.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day, I have to get up and move around or I will be snoozing!


goodness, Dawn, that is rather an unfortunate list of allergies for any little boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I see what you mean. How lovely they are, but yes totally different in the one mitten. Beautiful colors!!! :thumbup: :wink:


It is very difficult to work out from what you can see of the ball- unless the company has had someone knit a swatch!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We had rain last night no storms, thankfully. However, I was up the majority of the night with a headache, meds and a hot bath and I finally fell asleep an hour before the alarm went off. Tried to get ahold of the gal I job share with however she did not get up until I was already ready for work and just told her I would work today. Im having a very hard time staying awake this afternoon. May have her work tomorrow so I can rest. Still have headache meds wear off and it comes back. Think that is what I will be doing so that hopefully I will feel better for the weekend. Nothing contagious just crappy because of the weather/barometer.
> 
> DGS has been diagnosed as allergic to trees, dust mites, mold, cats and dogs. They still will not diagnose him as having asthma cause he could still grow out of it. So I guess we will see what the new meds they gave him do and they go back in 2 months.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day, I have to get up and move around or I will be snoozing!


Well that is rather hard to avoid all them- they will be working hard to keep the house clean I guess. Any pets?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Silverowl and Paul --- my deepest sympathies. Many prayers and hugs coming your way.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


I am glad I was able to help!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!



Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


Sending HUGS to Sliverowl and Paul, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Silver Owl and Paul. You have my sympathies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


Love your squares they are absolutely brilliantly done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to keep this until Friday but i just couldn't wait - i love this salad - and we are supposed to have roughage in our diet and apples are roughage - right? --- sam --- and i forgot - nuts are also roughage.

Snickers Caramel Apple Salad

Ingredients:
1 (5.1 ounce) package Instant vanilla pudding mix
1/2 cup milk
1 (16 ounce) container Cool Whip, thawed
3-4 medium Golden delicious apples, chopped in bite-size pieces
5 Snickers candy bars, chopped in bite-size pieces
1/2 cup caramel sauce

Directions: 
In a large bowl, stir together the vanilla pudding mix and milk with a whisk. Fold in the cool whip, with a spatula, until thoroughly combined. Stir in the chopped apples and snickers candy bars. Drizzle the top with caramel sauce.

Cover, and chill salad in the fridge 1 hour before serving.

Yields: 6 servings

Recipe courtesy of Life in the Lofthouse

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2014/04/snickers-caramel-apple-salad.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you doing in florida? --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! :lol: ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
> Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
> Have a good day,
> Kate x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great family photo - great looking beard - and great picture of mark - love the red hair. --- sam



nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join Julie in singing you a happy birthday an wishes for a special day. be sure to blow out all your candles and make a wish. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Purl2diva
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does anyone else get these or is it just me? --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 11 april '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252083-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255827-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 4 april '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250543-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255829-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 18 april '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-253591-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255831-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is pretty good for a new born. how are things between you and daughter now that the baby is here. have you seen the mil yet? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Going good. Serena slept 6 hours then 5 last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might tell her that it is not a one time deal - the prayers will continue unitl she is well and back in the pink. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just when you think you have it down it goes and ungrades and puts you back to square one - have a glass of wine. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Lurking only I'm afraid. My computer decided to upgrade itself on Friday and I can't do a single thing with it! ! I need a 10-year-old. Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one buy chia seeds? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> An easy jam receipt that takes no time at all to prepare. Will be trying this out as soon as the rhubarb is ready.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did someone get a new bicycle? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Trying to catch up, only got to page 41.
> 
> We are off to find a helmet for me. Gotta run, can't wait for my first ride. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you might tell her that it is not a one time deal - the prayers will continue unitl she is well and back in the pink. --- sam


I have told here that, she still finds it hard to believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she might even get a little more active and have more things happening. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Welcome to a rainy Monday morning in Bolingbrook. Woke up real early(4 ish) but managed to go back to sleep until 7:30. Hopefully breakfast will wake me the rest of the way up.
> 
> Caren, forgot to comment on the two new babies in your life. Then when I read that you had "lost" Knittums, my heart sank. Thank goodness, she was just lost in the foot stool! Had the second calf made an appearance yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> does anyone else get these or is it just me? --- sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> ...


Only you Sam- because you start the thread each week! the weeks that I have started- they come through to me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was going to keep this until Friday but i just couldn't wait - i love this salad - and we are supposed to have roughage in our diet and apples are roughage - right? --- sam --- and i forgot - nuts are also roughage.
> 
> Snickers Caramel Apple Salad
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always pm her and find out. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Miss Pam lately? Besides on the Connections thread where she's actively involved?
> 
> I haven't seen anything from her here in several months and I was wondering if she no longer intended to participate in the KAP afghan project. She is in my list of those who were very eager to be a part of the project when we first began discussing it last fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where does one buy chia seeds? --- sam


I can get them at most of the stores here. They have them at Walmart in the baking isle near the yeast and flour.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl, sympathies to you and Paul. I hope the passing was without pain. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
Have a good day,
Kate x
_________________________________

Have a safe trip and a wonderful time. Wish we could all see you with you being on this side of the pond. It will be a different feeling for sure when you post. When are you leaving????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

11.29 - eleven pounds - 29??? --- sam



martina said:


> Just to let anyone doing Julie's workshop that 2 of the books she mentions are available from Amazon in tree or Kiindle form (for 1 of them).They are "Patterns for Guernsey, Jerseys and Arans" by Gladys Thompson , and "Fisherman's Sweaters" by Alice Starmore, at reasonable prices-£10.89 and £11.29. Well, reasonable against £98.37 for Rae Compton one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I don't get those notices. Perhaps they are for the person who opens the Tea Party?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i shaved it off when Heidi was about six weeks old - and couldn't stand it - so grew it back - Phyllis said she wouldn't kiss me if i grew it back - i said "promise me." if i had to have chemo they would have to promise me that my beard would not come out - otherwise i would have to really thing think about whether i would do it or not. --- sam



darowil said:


> David has his beard for the same reason- but he spends so much time shaving round it that I am sure it would be quicker to simply shave his whole face. The first time (of twice while I have known him) he shaved it off was the Christamas after Maryanne was born. But decided as soon as it was off to grow it again- which would have been fine except that for my sisters wedding he looked like he hadn't shaved! But insisted that he had to grow it straight back and couldn't wait till after the wedding was becuase he couldn't go to work looking unshaven! But a wedding was fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I got approx. $18.48 as the equivalent to the lbs. I guess England isn't on the Euro. I imagine they are happy about that decision.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i shaved it off when Heidi was about six weeks old - and couldn't stand it - so grew it back - Phyllis said she wouldn't kiss me if i grew it back - i said "promise me." if i had to have chemo they would have to promise me that my beard would not come out - otherwise i would have to really thing think about whether i would do it or not. --- sam


Do you have any pictures of you before you grew the beard? My husband grew his beard when we got married as he looked so young for his age and he was, after all, only 18, but looked even younger.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would make quite a story. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Giggle, yep, born in NZ, married a German in Canada.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


Wow, what an amazing and interesting sock. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another job for the prayer warriors for prayers to surround the baby and mother. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sam I suggest you ask for a commission from iRobot on all the Braava's & Roomba's that they are going to sell to KP's or at least those from the KTP.
> Have found 2 within my area hope to get out soon to buy, actually waiting for the Hardwood Installers. They phoned earlier to say around noon as one had to take his wife and baby to the hospital. Baby's more important to me than the flooring, hope she is doing well. She was a preemie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just stopped by to thank all fo you for the PMs& well wishes. Thanks so much. Just spent the morning at the funeral home & ministers house with my brother & sister. Due to it being a sudden death there will be an autopsy which wasn't arranged until this morning & the fact that all her family live in Vancouver the funeral will be Saturday so everyone has time to travel. Seems like a long time to wait. My brother is doing better today, at least he got some sleep last night.
> Well, I have to get off to my physio appointment. Take care all.


So glad your brother was able to get some sleep. I am so glad you are able to be there for your brother at this sad time. We waited a long time to give people time to come to my Dad's funeral too as so many lived in Canada. Prayers for all of you. I know this is a loss for you too Bonnie. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Julie - love the colors. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post here- a photo I took earlier this morning, showing how varied the results of working with the variegated or self striping yarns can be. Beanie, cowl and the three fingerless gloves that I knitted last winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, any good suggestions for Butternut Squash. I am thinking soup at this moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am definitely needing to see the finished socks darowil - i can't quite see how but they will be outstanding when finished. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on the squares. I haven't really done beading so I did get stuck and finally got needles to fit and got them on. The i-cord Celtic Knot had me baffled, it was so pretty in the book but not pretty on the square. Finally making it into the circle did it. Guess some patterns are best unaltered but I was thinking it was on a square so it should be square. Finally thought, why. :idea: Keep it a circle. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That was the answer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

surrounding all of you with calming healing energy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just stopped by to thank all fo you for the PMs& well wishes. Thanks so much. Just spent the morning at the funeral home & ministers house with my brother & sister. Due to it being a sudden death there will be an autopsy which wasn't arranged until this morning & the fact that all her family live in Vancouver the funeral will be Saturday so everyone has time to travel. Seems like a long time to wait. My brother is doing better today, at least he got some sleep last night.
> Well, I have to get off to my physio appointment. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sad - but happy that it was a gentle passing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful squares daralene. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the girls do somewhere - i'll have to ask. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Do you have any pictures of you before you grew the beard? My husband grew his beard when we got married as he looked so young for his age and he was, after all, only 18, but looked even younger.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Where in FL will you be? My sister is near Tampa and she said it was 80 degrees there last week. My brother is near The Villages (Orlando area) and he's loving it - out golfing whenever his knees aren't hurting.


We'll be 2 weeks in Dunedin on the west coast, then one week in Kissimmee. We've been to Kissimmee twice before (last time was in 1996), but have never stayed on the west coast before. When we're in Kissimmee I want to go back to Sea World and Universal Studios, and hope to visit the new (to us) Disney Animal Park too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What an exciting trip. Are you and DH going alone or are some of the family going?
> Junek


Just DH and me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You'll have a great time!! It's been quite awhile since I've been in the Kissimmee area -- I think it was when our kids went there to march in the Disney parade -- and that was over 15 years ago. I think it'll be time again in a few years with the grandkids.



KateB said:


> We'll be 2 weeks in Dunedin on the west coast, then one week in Kissimmee. We've been to Kissimmee twice before (last time was in 1996), but have never stayed on the west coast before. When we're in Kissimmee I want to go back to Sea World and Universal Studios, and hope to visit the new (to us) Disney Animal Park too.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much Martina!


The books are also on e-bay
Trisha


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB wrote:
> Good morning from a dull, but dry West coast of Scotland. DH has just left to go and help his brother build some new cages and runs at his cattery, and I'll have to start thinking about getting packed and organised as we're off to Florida on Friday for 3 weeks! Really looking forward to some nice weather though no doubt I'll find it a bit hot....but will I complain?.....no way! I'm taking my iPad (would now take surgery to remove it from me! ) so I should still be able to keep in touch, but if not you'll know what's happened to me.
> Keeping Shirley & Pat, Sandi & Alan, Bonnie & her DB, Sassafrass, and all of you in my thoughts.
> Have a good day,
> ...


We fly out from Glasgow about lunchtime on Friday. It's just over 9 hours flying so we get to Orlando airport about 4 or 5pm your time. I'm reliably informed that I'm actually nearer to some of you when I'm here than I will be when in Florida!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Knittums playing with yarn. Michael is holding the yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a sweetie pie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Seth fixing himself scones and jelly, if he could only learn to wait to put the jelly on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We'll be 2 weeks in Dunedin on the west coast, then one week in Kissimmee. We've been to Kissimmee twice before (last time was in 1996), but have never stayed on the west coast before. When we're in Kissimmee I want to go back to Sea World and Universal Studios, and hope to visit the new (to us) Disney Animal Park too.


I lived on both sides of Fla. When we first moved to the States, I was 11 yrs. old, we moved to Jacksonville. Then we lived on the W. Coast, Gulf side. In Sarasota I remember the water being the color of turquoise and just so beautiful. Don't know what it is like now as that was in the late 60's. Have a wonderful time. Good memories!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Valerie, it's good to see you checking in. Take care of yourself and continue following doctor's orders. And the same goes for your young friend, Caren.

Silverowl, I'm sending my condolences for you and Paul. It's a blessing at least that her passing was peaceful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We fly out from Glasgow about lunchtime on Friday. It's just over 9 hours flying so we get to Orlando airport about 4 or 5pm your time. I'm reliably informed that I'm actually nearer to some of you when I'm here than I will be when in Florida!


Wow, that is shocking. Must be the Canadians?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We fly out from Glasgow about lunchtime on Friday. It's just over 9 hours flying so we get to Orlando airport about 4 or 5pm your time. I'm reliably informed that I'm actually nearer to some of you when I'm here than I will be when in Florida!


You are less than 4000 miles from me, when you are at home.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


Definitely different. Looking forward to seeing them completed!
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. Both are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> You are less than 4000 miles from me, when you are at home.


She is less than 2,000 miles from here when she is in Kissimee Fla. About 1,270.

Caren, you are making me wish I wasn't allergic to cats. Such a sweetheart. Good use for yarn. Love her markings too. How precious that she found the perfect hideaway. :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


If you're in touch with her again, Julie, please give her my condolences and tell her that she and the family will be in my prayers for comfort.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Machriste and others who have remarked. It has been such a good knitting project for all of us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sure wasn't as easy as we all expected, but good learning experience for sure. I think I would really like to make an afghan for my sweet DG with either the Celtic knot as a feature or the leafy one. Perhaps mostly plain with a few accent squares strategically placed.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


So beautiful!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Didn't get far with sleeping. Wasn't sleeping well then Maryanne rang becuase her gallbladder was hurting. Turned out that while she was taking the antispasmodic she didn't realise that she could also take pain killers. So told her to take them as well. The read for a while and tried sleeping. And you can tell how successful that was as I am here.


Oh no, hope you got some sleep. Can't wait to see what you do with the socks.

Poor Maryanne, I know gallbladder pain can be bad. I have gallstones, but thankfully never had any pain...y.e.t.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So beautiful!!
> Junek


I can't wait to see the afghan. It would be so nice if we had enough for 2 large ones but I think it will be one at this point.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, yes very hard adjusting, but determined to succeed, just as many others have had to do.


Hoping you find some women who like to knit and have lots of fun. Nothing like girlfriends who enjoy laughing and perhaps a field trip to Toronto to a really good restaurant. Or maybe even Barrie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Found a helmet :thumbup:
> Need to get one for Gage now :-D


Did you find a helmet or did I miss that one. Perhaps you did and you are still out riding. Beautiful weather and one must take advantage of it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> She is less than 2,000 miles from here when she is in Kissimee Fla. About 1,270.
> 
> Caren, you are making me wish I wasn't allergic to cats. Such a sweetheart. Good use for yarn. Love her markings too. How precious that she found the perfect hideaway. :wink:


I think she'll be less than 1,000 miles from me when she's in FL.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have looked and looked and since I moved everything when I had company I can't find the yarn that I made the afghan squares with. Thank goodness I didn't lose the squares. I guess I will go buy some yarn to attach the i-cord with but such a shame as there was more than enough left to sew it on with. LOL At least all my closets are getting cleaned out and I have a pretty good idea of what yarn I have now, but not what I need.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful looking family. Mark has your smile....goes up to th eyes. Happy Birthay to Mark!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love both of those cities!!! But, the one bridge in Jacksonville nearly freaked me out!!



Angora1 said:


> I lived on both sides of Fla. When we first moved to the States, I was 11 yrs. old, we moved to Jacksonville. Then we lived on the W. Coast, Gulf side. In Sarasota I remember the water being the color of turquoise and just so beautiful. Don't know what it is like now as that was in the late 60's. Have a wonderful time. Good memories!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> 11.29 - eleven pounds - 29??? --- sam


£11 and 29pence- not a very high price, for such a brilliant download.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, I don't get those notices. Perhaps they are for the person who opens the Tea Party?


That is exactly who they are directed to- I get them when I have started for Sam!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> 11.29 - eleven pounds - 29??? --- sam


Yes, that is correct ,Sam. Is that more or less than what you would pay over there?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I got approx. $18.48 as the equivalent to the lbs. I guess England isn't on the Euro. I imagine they are happy about that decision.


not lb's Angora- that is the weight symbol!!! £ is the correct one- but you may not have the UK option on your key board!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely Julie - love the colors. --- sam


some of these yarns have fantastic colour combinations- but at $17 a ball I find them a bit beyond my means usually!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have looked and looked and since I moved everything when I had company I can't find the yarn that I made the afghan squares with. Thank goodness I didn't lose the squares. I guess I will go buy some yarn to attach the i-cord with but such a shame as there was more than enough left to sew it on with. LOL At least all my closets are getting cleaned out and I have a pretty good idea of what yarn I have now, but not what I need.


Angora- just unravel some of what you are having to cut off!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The books are paperbacks, the download is £ 5 approx. I prefer craft books in tree form , although I get my ordinary books as Kindle downloads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sad - but happy that it was a gentle passing. --- sam


Silverowl did not say- but it is what we all have been praying for!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I am so sad that the Stars lost. They really tried, but just unable to keep the lead. I am very happy that they got as far as they did!


   me too!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> The books are also on e-bay
> Trisha


That is great to know, thanks Trisha!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I got approx. $18.48 as the equivalent to the lbs. I guess England isn't on the Euro. I imagine they are happy about that decision.


We are definitely glad that we aren't in the Euro, the financial crisis would have been much worse if we had been , or so we are told.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> great family photo - great looking beard - and great picture of mark - love the red hair. --- sam


Thanks Sam. Mark's red hair is cute (well, I think so) but he has the very pale, freckly skin to go with the red hair. Not a good combination for a sports loving kid in the Aussie sun. Mark can get sunburnt in the shade!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The books are paperbacks, the download is £ 5 approx. I prefer craft books in tree form , although I get my ordinary books as Kindle downloads.


Even better! Can you jog my memory who you got them from- or would you like to post it yourself in the Workshop?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tend to say 'Best of British' when I am wishing someone luck- but may be for you, Joy, I should send you some 'Yankee Luck' It would be so frustrating if things turn up late! (says she polishing her halo, knowing I defeated the mail system between you and me, weeks back)


I had to smile at your phrase about defeating the mail system between the two of us. Gave me a chuckle, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had to smile at your phrase about defeating the mail system between the two of us. Gave me a chuckle, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


oh my dear! if only you knew the trouble and anxiety I went through with one parcel going to the States- and even more so with one coming here!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


Angora, those squares are beautiful - real works of art. Love them!

Mine should be finished today. I have given up on the waratah idea. Just could not get that one to work, but have managed some other Aussie motifs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Trying to get caught up on this is SOOO hard. I love seeing your things, forgot who posted all the items from the variegated that look so different-- guess that's what happens. You are so right about not knowing how the item will look unless there is a sample.

Angora, love your squares and the Celtic knot. I did a quilted Celtic knot wall hanging. Took a bit before I realized exactly what you had done but the squares are lovely.

Nanacaren, most people love to help others, even when it is not someone they know. Praying for a stranger just seems the friendly thing to do.

The tiny kitten is darling, such pretty markings. Smart little thing, too.

Our weather turned sharply colder today, may get a frost tonight!

Now I would like to ask for prayers. Just got word from gal I taught with many years that her very elderly father is dying of stomach cancer. At this point he is not in pain. We need prayers that the passing is as peaceful and pain-free as possible. They are a good Catholic family. Thank you all for this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love both of those cities!!! But, the one bridge in Jacksonville nearly freaked me out!!


I wonder what one that was. I don't remember a bridge. Just the house and going to the beach and school. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> not lb's Angora- that is the weight symbol!!! £ is the correct one- but you may not have the UK option on your key board!


Right. That's why I said lbs. I meant the money one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora- just unravel some of what you are having to cut off!!!!


 :idea: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Trying to get caught up on this is SOOO hard. I love seeing your things, forgot who posted all the items from the variegated that look so different-- guess that's what happens. You are so right about not knowing how the item will look unless there is a sample.
> ...
> 
> Now I would like to ask for prayers. Just got word from gal I taught with many years that her very elderly father is dying of stomach cancer. At this point he is not in pain. We need prayers that the passing is as peaceful and pain-free as possible. They are a good Catholic family. Thank you all for this.


Prayers on their way.

The variegated bits and pieces was me - showing off what I am forced to wear today - it is so chilly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great time at Sydney's class today. DH, DD & I all went, I was so impressed with the instructors and method of training; no punishment just rests when goal met. They also did education on nutrition and crating. Really a good class. We pull the huge dog crate from the barn and set it up.
> 
> Loved the link to the herb garden Sam. Going to forward it to several friends.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic class. 
Sydney wanted to make a phone call and look good doing it. :lol: :lol: 
Crate training is fabulous, we use it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


What a beautiful family you have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Can't wait to see your squares. Sorry that one didn't work out but I do totally understand how that goes. Know whatever you do it will be wonderful. Thank you for your kind remarks on mine. It has surely been a learning experience. Always wondered how they did circles, etc. Now I know. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Right. That's why I said lbs. I meant the money one.


Just looked so odd, dear!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Purl2diva
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Ooh, from me too!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


Great looking family and a good looking birthday boy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only you Sam- because you start the thread each week! the weeks that I have started- they come through to me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Trying to get caught up on this is SOOO hard. I love seeing your things, forgot who posted all the items from the variegated that look so different-- guess that's what happens. You are so right about not knowing how the item will look unless there is a sample.
> 
> Angora, love your squares and the Celtic knot. I did a quilted Celtic knot wall hanging. Took a bit before I realized exactly what you had done but the squares are lovely.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Took me a while to figure out what I had done or what I was going to do also. I would love to see your Celtic knot quilt if you have any photos. Sam puts up with us displaying our other crafts although it is knitting. I keep sneaking other things in from time to time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Now I would like to ask for prayers. Just got word from gal I taught with many years that her very elderly father is dying of stomach cancer. At this point he is not in pain. We need prayers that the passing is as peaceful and pain-free as possible. They are a good Catholic family. Thank you all for this.


So very sorry to hear this. Of course prayers will be coming their way. May his journey be peaceful and his reunion beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I LOVE the Sydney stories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just looked so odd, dear!


Not to me, but I do understand. Just like when we say German things and don't have the umlaut, we put an e in there. Would look funny to them too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Condolences to Paul and Silverowl. Continuing to pray for the family. Hope it was a peaceful time and family managed some good times with her (and each other) over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweetie pie.


What a cuitie she is- looks like she is having fun- but you're going to need to keep your yarn away from her by the look of things there!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even better! Can you jog my memory who you got them from- or would you like to post it yourself in the Workshop?


Both were from Amazon, Julie .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, hope you got some sleep. Can't wait to see what you do with the socks.
> 
> Poor Maryanne, I know gallbladder pain can be bad. I have gallstones, but thankfully never had any pain...y.e.t.


She settled and slept! So she sounded awake when I spoke to her- which is more than can be said for me. Oh well its not like it is unusual for me. And I'll be fine soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Condolences to Silverowl and Paul.
Julie, love your variegated cowl, hat and fingerless mitts. Why three?
Oh dear, every time I see Knittums I want to rush over to the pound and adopt a kitty. I hope I don't see kitties in a box when I shop. I'd get one instantly but afraid Maya might chase and catch it.
Darowil, love your sock. Can't imagine finished sock. Anxious to see. Was it a Ravelry pattern?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


So glad that she is stabilizing, hopefully they will be able to find the cause fairly quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just ordered from Amazon a used but good condition paperback copy of the Thompson book for 1.89 plus 3.99 for shipping Couldn't pass that up. There are others available for similar price if you don't mind a used copy. I've always had luck with Amazon's used books.



martina said:


> Just to let anyone doing Julie's workshop that 2 of the books she mentions are available from Amazon in tree or Kiindle form (for 1 of them).They are "Patterns for Guernsey, Jerseys and Arans" by Gladys Thompson , and "Fisherman's Sweaters" by Alice Starmore, at reasonable prices-£10.89 and £11.29. Well, reasonable against £98.37 for Rae Compton one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will find it or buy it if need be. Thanks hoping the yarn is local. I guess I could use alpaca from the local farm, maybe see if she has any DK. My yarn for my mini me should arrive in a few days, happy me.


Ooh, visiting the Alpaca farm sounds like a fun idea, even if you don't purchase anything. 
Hopefully you can find what you need though locally either way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Angora, those squares are beautiful - real works of art. Love them!
> 
> Mine should be finished today. I have given up on the waratah idea. Just could not get that one to work, but have managed some other Aussie motifs.


I found a Sturt Dessert Pea which I thught I photocopied and now can't find. Hadn't checked on th enumber of stitches though. Need to get on with some more. One finsihed, one simply needing a few rounds (knitted from the insdie out as it is slightly too big). And then to decide how many more and what to do.
Well found the book again so put in a request for it- hopefully it will turn up soon- and will then have a suitable number of stitches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My tax rebate claim has been posted today- once it gets back to me I will be able to purchase my tickets to Australia and back. I was talking with Fofoa how I wished Lupe would let me talk with Polu, her response was 'give her time' - she has had so much time already. I may discuss with Fofoa what date I should travel.


Wonderful that you will be able to get that purchased. I can't imagine that time is going to do anything for Lupe, but it's a nice thought. Poor Fofoa is rather in a not fun spot with knowing that her sister is not doing the right thing but not having the confidence to do much.
Hopefully you will have a successful trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness...how unusual. I like! Can't wait to see them finished and then ask for the pattern....hint, hint....LOL Where did you find the pattern?



darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> An easy jam receipt that takes no time at all to prepare. Will be trying this out as soon as the rhubarb is ready.


I like chia seeds, have plenty in the cupboard, will have to try this too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just absolutely gorgeous.


Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


Absolutely stunning! Gosh what more can I say.....
Stunning, stunning, stunning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to have a look for those- I am hoping to invest in some yarns and a few tools from my favourite supplier in Brisbane Australia- (when the money gets into my hot little hands!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Remember they got a motorcycle a few weeks ago.


thewren said:


> did someone get a new bicycle? --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness...how unusual. I like! Can't air to see them finished and then ask for the pattern....hint, hint....LOL Where did you find the pattern?


The pattern is from Think Outside the Sox. A book with 60+ winning designs from the Knitters Magazine Contest. Published 2010.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> that would make quite a story. --- sam


Yep! I could type for hours, will do a little at a time as I'm sure others will hop on board and tell us their story's of meeting and falling in love with their better half. Would also love to hear them as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> With less than a minute left, can't remember how long, the Spurs made a shot that put them up by 2. There was only a few seconds left, Mavs ball, and they passed it to Vince Carter. He did a fake, then shot the ball, the end of game sounded, and the shot, a 3, went in. Mavs won 109-108. Even the announcers couldn't believe he made the difficult shot.
> 
> And yes, so far, Jynx and I agree on the teams. Even if we don't, it won't affect our friendship!


 And then they have me, a diehard Spurs fan. But if the Spurs don't win the championship, I sure hope it's the Mavs.  The Houston Rockets are a last resort, but if all else fails, I'll take it. 
Drat on the Stars, I was really hoping they'd do it this year, but there's always next year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just about the cutest kitten I've seen a a long time. Just love the markings!


NanaCaren said:


> Knittums playing with yarn. Michael is holding the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being said.....hugs being sent too.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Trying to get caught up on this is SOOO hard. I love seeing your things, forgot who posted all the items from the variegated that look so different-- guess that's what happens. You are so right about not knowing how the item will look unless there is a sample.
> 
> Angora, love your squares and the Celtic knot. I did a quilted Celtic knot wall hanging. Took a bit before I realized exactly what you had done but the squares are lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Kate I'm really close compared to others that posted....really think you need to make a side trip...LOL

Athens, GA
7 h
In current traffic: 7 h
Kissimmee, FL	
463.9 mi
From: Athens, GA To: Kissimmee, FL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Hoping you find some women who like to knit and have lots of fun. Nothing like girlfriends who enjoy laughing and perhaps a field trip to Toronto to a really good restaurant. Or maybe even Barrie.


Thank you, yes slowly meeting others, not many seem to knit though. Have heard there is a knitting group in town, as soon as my Reno's are finished I will be phoning and demanding, ha! I mean, nicely asking if I could come and join in. Just so busy right now........ In 3 weeks hoping to do or find out where and when to do all that I'd truly love to do. Hey! If I can't, or they don't want new members, then thinking of volunteering at the Hospital. So many possibilities if one wants to try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had storms all around us last night -- the rest of the week is supposed to be rainy -- looks like Thurs.-Sunday will have storms, but with the mini-KAP here, I'll have plenty of company and we may be too busy knitting and talking and eating and drinking that we may never notice it. But, if you happen to hear of 5 or 6 ladies crowding in a downstairs bathroom which has no windows, you'll know it's just us hunkering down from a storm.
> 
> Our DD#1 was driving home in the storm last night - she didn't get in until almost 1:00 a.m. at her house so her trip took a lot longer than it usually does. Thankfully, she made it safely.


 :XD: on the crowded bathroom, but on a serious note, hope you don't have to use it. 
Glad your DD made it home safe and sound, very scary. 
David is headed to St. Paul, Minnesota tomorrow after he gets back from Rimson, Iowa, I sure hope he doesn't run into anything going to or from either place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Giggle, yep, born in NZ, married a German in Canada.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is 12:30pm and I am just now checking in. I am getting excited about the game tonight. I hope we win so that we will go back to San Antonio 3-1. I really want the Mavs to move to the next round.


Love you Pammie, but PFFT!!! :thumbdown: LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting me know the source. Found it on amazon for very reasonable also and just now ordered it. May be beyond my skill level but someday I may get there....lol.


darowil said:


> The pattern is from Think Outside the Sox. A book with 60+ winning designs from the Knitters Magazine Contest. Published 2010.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know both Remsen, IA and St. Paul, MN....I think David may get some of the rain and slight storms, but the tornadoes and really bad weather seems to be staying further South in Oklahoma and Arkansas. I have family in both States so am hoping and praying all stay safe.



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: on the crowded bathroom, but on a serious note, hope you don't have to use it.
> Glad your DD made it home safe and sound, very scary.
> David is headed to St. Paul, Minnesota tomorrow after he gets back from Rimson, Iowa, I sure hope he doesn't run into anything going to or from either place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post here- a photo I took earlier this morning, showing how varied the results of working with the variegated or self striping yarns can be. Beanie, cowl and the three fingerless gloves that I knitted last winter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


Those are definitely different, can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just stopped by to thank all fo you for the PMs& well wishes. Thanks so much. Just spent the morning at the funeral home & ministers house with my brother & sister. Due to it being a sudden death there will be an autopsy which wasn't arranged until this morning & the fact that all her family live in Vancouver the funeral will be Saturday so everyone has time to travel. Seems like a long time to wait. My brother is doing better today, at least he got some sleep last night.
> Well, I have to get off to my physio appointment. Take care all.


Hugs, there's not much that can be said to make things seem better, so here's giant hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We had rain last night no storms, thankfully. However, I was up the majority of the night with a headache, meds and a hot bath and I finally fell asleep an hour before the alarm went off. Tried to get ahold of the gal I job share with however she did not get up until I was already ready for work and just told her I would work today. Im having a very hard time staying awake this afternoon. May have her work tomorrow so I can rest. Still have headache meds wear off and it comes back. Think that is what I will be doing so that hopefully I will feel better for the weekend. Nothing contagious just crappy because of the weather/barometer.
> 
> DGS has been diagnosed as allergic to trees, dust mites, mold, cats and dogs. They still will not diagnose him as having asthma cause he could still grow out of it. So I guess we will see what the new meds they gave him do and they go back in 2 months.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day, I have to get up and move around or I will be snoozing!


Your poor DGS, allergic to trees is definitely not going to be fun, any specific or all in general? Well, allergies to dogs and cats isn't fun either. Hope the meds work well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


So glad that it was a peaceful passing but so sorry for their loss.
Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

57 pages, WOW! Perhaps 58 by now.........

To all that I haven't commented or answered, forgive me, so much to read - love it - But would like to send my best wishes to those who are ill and sympathies to those who have lost loved ones and to those traveling, enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. Of course Happy Birthday to those celebrating their birthday. - Have I thought of everything/everyone????

So many prayers and thoughts everyone is wishing you all including myself.

Must sign off for now,haven't had knitting needles in my hands for many months. Did sort my wool into color sections, patterns also, shall start on something small once the Reno's are completed and no sawdust or whatever in the air. Bad enough trying to keep the furniture dusted, lol! 
Don't tell anyone, but I ain't dusting anything right now, lol! and I love being a lazy alte Frau...........
Night everyone, sweet dreams. Schlaf gut!.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> where does one buy chia seeds? --- sam


I think you can even get them at Walmart now, in with the health foods.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Prayers to all in the path of the tornados that are currently disrupting life in the US. I hope Kathy and David (our long haul drivers) are safe with their travels and not held up or caught up in the fury.

I am also praying for both Alan and Pat along with AZ and Shirley with these issues.

Healing energy to all of us in these times.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is getting late for me so it is time to rest.

I do want to express my condolences to Silverowl and Paul. I do hope that it was a peaceful passing.

Happy Birthday Purl2diva. May you be blessed today and everyday.

Daralene...your squares are beautiful. I am looking forward to seeing the afghan as well. I have 3 squares now. I might be able to do one or two more. Time will tell.

Tonight was busy with laundry, dishes, and messing around in the kitchen. I have read part of the entries, but will have to catch up later. Once I get to Chicago, it will be a lost cause staying caught up.

Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That's what happens when yo trust the wrong people, both times I knew the persons that robbed me. Both were trouble teens, I was working with the one through the courts. The second was a friend of my brothers. Both are out long ago. Oh no the mil thought I was just a messy house keeper and cleaned everything up. like who would have dresser drawers taken out and thrown on the floor and mattresses off the frames. At that moment I understood the meaning of monster in law.
> time to go race has started again


I can also understand these feelings, the first time the suspect was the kid over the back fence who bashed our old lab, (B******) the second time, I didn't live with DM and DSF but stopped in to feed the animals as they were away overnight and walked into a mess. Fortunately for the dog who had hidden, they were interrupted. so and so's were smart enough to put socks or something over their hands so no prints left. Funnily enough, the only thing missing was a mini lighter, a tiny pistol one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Not to me, but I do understand. Just like when we say German things and don't have the umlaut, we put an e in there. Would look funny to them too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Both were from Amazon, Julie .


Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


WOW! Angora they are absolutely gorgeous -- make mine look like an amateur who has never knitted. they will really add to the afghans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Condolences to Silverowl and Paul.
> Julie, love your variegated cowl, hat and fingerless mitts. Why three?
> ...


I had not wound down the ball to find a suitable starting point- to match the gloves- so the second came out very different- the third would have been a close match but there was a break in the yarn- which was NOT colour matched- but as I had got it at bargain basement prices, I just plowed on!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

almost 9:30 pm and I am just signing on to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just ordered from Amazon a used but good condition paperback copy of the Thompson book for 1.89 plus 3.99 for shipping Couldn't pass that up. There are others available for similar price if you don't mind a used copy. I've always had luck with Amazon's used books.


Just so you know what to expect the Thompson book has more written instructions than charts- and the charts are on the small side- but it is well worth owning IMHO!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will not be on here for a while, am only up to page 15. My brothers wife went into hospital Friday night, with what they thought was a mild siezure, last night at suppertime she took a massive siezure , it was so bad they were going to airlift her to Saskatoon but she died before that could happen, only 50 yrs old. They have no kids & my brother is a total wreck over this. Talk to you soon.


Hugs and comfort to you and your family at this time. Please pass on to your brother as well.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, purl2diva!! And a belated Happy Birthday to nicho's Mark!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that you will be able to get that purchased. I can't imagine that time is going to do anything for Lupe, but it's a nice thought. Poor Fofoa is rather in a not fun spot with knowing that her sister is not doing the right thing but not having the confidence to do much.
> Hopefully you will have a successful trip.


my receipt for donations is in my married name- the form that came is in my birth name- so I hope and pray this does not slow things up too much!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like chia seeds, have plenty in the cupboard, will have to try this too.


I love chia seeds use them in a lot of things, Chrissy puts them into everything as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! Angora they are absolutely gorgeous -- make mine look like an amateur who has never knitted. they will really add to the afghans.


Now now Shirley- that is my line! (but I managed to refrain!)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No we got a new motorcycle.2004 Harley Davidson. I needed a helmet and now Gage does too.


thewren said:


> did someone get a new bicycle? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No we got a new motorcycle.2004 Harley Davidson. I needed a helmet and now Gage does too.


She is a beauty!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is just about the cutest kitten I've seen a a long time. Just love the markings!


When I frist saw her I thought she was so cute was hoping Chrissy would pick here and not the black one. My allergies are not liking the knittums though. :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was meaning what came after the pounds. 27 what. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I got approx. $18.48 as the equivalent to the lbs. I guess England isn't on the Euro. I imagine they are happy about that decision.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No we got a new motorcycle.2004 Harley Davidson. I needed a helmet and now Gage does too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: very nice ride.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are there 100 pence in a pound? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> £11 and 29pence- not a very high price, for such a brilliant download.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, visiting the Alpaca farm sounds like a fun idea, even if you don't purchase anything.
> Hopefully you can find what you need though locally either way.


I hav not been to an alpaca farm before so should be fun. I will have to get Nix to go with me. I know they do sell some of their yarn.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you to all you lovely people for the birthday wishes. I really appreciate them!

The cold that I caught in AZ has stayed with me. I finally went to the doctor and got an antibiotic so, hopefully, I will be back to normal soon. I made a baby sweater and hat while sitting around- not much energy. And it has been cold and now rainy since we got back. Thankful, though, that we have had no violent weather.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am sure prayers will be said many times for the man - a peachful easy dying. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Trying to get caught up on this is SOOO hard. I love seeing your things, forgot who posted all the items from the variegated that look so different-- guess that's what happens. You are so right about not knowing how the item will look unless there is a sample.
> 
> Angora, love your squares and the Celtic knot. I did a quilted Celtic knot wall hanging. Took a bit before I realized exactly what you had done but the squares are lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Purl2diva- Happy Birthday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha - I do remember - now. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Remember they got a motorcycle a few weeks ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that what the cubs say every year? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And then they have me, a diehard Spurs fan. But if the Spurs don't win the championship, I sure hope it's the Mavs.  The Houston Rockets are a last resort, but if all else fails, I'll take it.
> Drat on the Stars, I was really hoping they'd do it this year, but there's always next year.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have heard the weather is going to be rainy for the next few days.



thewren said:


> gotcha - I do remember - now. --- sam


 :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there 100 pence in a pound? --- sam


Yes there are, 100 pence = 1 pound.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hog. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> No we got a new motorcycle.2004 Harley Davidson. I needed a helmet and now Gage does too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweetie pie.


Oh she's sweet. 
Love the black right in the middle of her tail.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth fixing himself scones and jelly, if he could only learn to wait to put the jelly on.


LOL!! Does he like it melted into the scone?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Does he like it melted into the scone?


Yes he does and into his toast as well


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


How lovely that you have new life arriving.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh she's sweet.
> Love the black right in the middle of her tail.


I know her markings are not like any I've seen before. Wasn't until today I realized here tail was mostly black. 
How you doing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh my dear! if only you knew the trouble and anxiety I went through with one parcel going to the States- and even more so with one coming here!!!!!!!!


The fiasco of the one going to you should make all others going to you look fairly mundane. LOLOL :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> How lovely that you have new life arriving.


This is a favorite time with all the new life and plants. I am sure the neighbours look at me strange when I am smiling so much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen I am feungbrather tired so will bid you all ado and take my leave. Time to turn in for the night, morning is fast approaching. My que to get done rest. I leave you with the view from earlier this evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know both Remsen, IA and St. Paul, MN....I think David may get some of the rain and slight storms, but the tornadoes and really bad weather seems to be staying further South in Oklahoma and Arkansas. I have family in both States so am hoping and praying all stay safe.


I'm praying right beside you, have friends that are only an hour away from Oklahoma City but in Texas. 
Thankfully, if by some freak of nature storms start to hit where David is, he won't try to go down with the ship, well, semi.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all from Marshall, MI. Got a load this afternoon out of Batavia, IL over here. If it stormed hard last night, I don't remember it. Did wake to rain but it tapered off and I didn't have to drive in it. Very windy here but I am parked for the night. 

Hope David can stay out of the nasty weather. When I looked at the weather report, the storms were in the shape of an upside down sock and tomorrow's area looks like a misshapen mitten. Have I got knitting on the brain or what?

Sympathies to Silverowl and Paul. Healing energies to whoever needs them. Hugs to all.

Started a pair of mittens but had to frog back to the cuff. Now have the hand part started and the thumb stitches on scrap yarn. Working on one at a time. They match the hat I donated to The Nook's charity. Camo in greens. Still don't have my socks done.

Daralene, those are outstanding squares. I have to get home and mail mine out. Would have DD2 do it, but right now I'm not sure where I put them.

Kiwifrau, it sounds like you have led an interesting life. And now a new chapter. I hope you find a great knitting group. I enjoyed the one I crashed this weekend. Can't wait to see them again and may make plans on being at their next lock in. 

Am so looking forward to this coming weekend. It is hard fir me not to just take the whole week off but if I want to spend money, guess I have to earn it first. Hopefully I won't have a long deadhead back to Chicago, but it will be worth it. 

Worked with my ball winder today. Had no problems with the first one but the second one have me fits. Well post the pic. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> 57 pages, WOW! Perhaps 58 by now.........
> 
> To all that I haven't commented or answered, forgive me, so much to read - love it - But would like to send my best wishes to those who are ill and sympathies to those who have lost loved ones and to those traveling, enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. Of course Happy Birthday to those celebrating their birthday. - Have I thought of everything/everyone????
> 
> ...


 Gute nacht. Sweet dreams for you also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> almost 9:30 pm and I am just signing on to catch up.


Did you get to go for a ride?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> my receipt for donations is in my married name- the form that came is in my birth name- so I hope and pray this does not slow things up too much!


Oh I hope it doesn't mess things up, with beauracracy (sp), you just never know. But hopefully they have a clue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love chia seeds use them in a lot of things, Chrissy puts them into everything as well.


 :thumbup: I need to get back to using the more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I frist saw her I thought she was so cute was hoping Chrissy would pick here and not the black one. My allergies are not liking the knittums though. :-(


I just started taking Butterburr and it seems to be helping my allergies, I'll let you know how it goes after I've been taking it more than a few days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hav not been to an alpaca farm before so should be fun. I will have to get Nix to go with me. I know they do sell some of their yarn.


 :thumbup: Don't forget your camera.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he does and into his toast as well


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know her markings are not like any I've seen before. Wasn't until today I realized here tail was mostly black.
> How you doing?


I'll have to get a picture of Marlas mostly white kitten for you, she's calico on the head and tail and white in between. 
Doing pretty good, was a little wonky over the weekend, but I see, to have worked myself out of it. 
I'll have to post you all a pick of the sock I finished on Saturday evening, it's definitely a how not to do the toe, but I did follow directions. lolol 
Marla and I went to Scottsbluff today to pick up the Mandolin that David I got her for her birthday, and we ended up picking up a used acoustic guitar for $50, it has great sound. 
Have a great night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all from Marshall, MI. Got a load this afternoon out of Batavia, IL over here. If it stormed hard last night, I don't remember it. Did wake to rain but it tapered off and I didn't have to drive in it. Very windy here but I am parked for the night.
> 
> Hope David can stay out of the nasty weather. When I looked at the weather report, the storms were in the shape of an upside down sock and tomorrow's area looks like a misshapen mitten. Have I got knitting on the brain or what?
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip, loaded or not. 
That looks cool!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought you all would like to know how to weigh yourselves properly, seems we've been doing it wrong all along. 
Oh and one just because it fits.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


Same eyes, same hair... same great looking guy...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am enjoying the new babies, waiting on another one to arrive.
> We lost Knittums last night, she had crawled up under the foot stool. Apparently there was a small tear in the lining, it will be fixed as soon as I get some staples. I am realizing every day just how many tools were lost in the fire.


My DD's oldest cat has always been afraid of her own shadow and hides if anyone new is in the house. Her favorite spot is in the bedsprings. No way can we repair the rip... It is her 'safe" place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just want to wish all who are in the path of storms to stay safe -- I see on the news that there are storms all over the place and I hear the thunder and the wind outside my house tonight. I'm going to log off and call it a night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I frist saw her I thought she was so cute was hoping Chrissy would pick here and not the black one. My allergies are not liking the knittums though. :-(


I wondered how that would be for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was meaning what came after the pounds. 27 what. --- sam


Pence!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


So glad to hear this... as I have you in prayers every night and was wondering if you were finally able to start treatments. . A quiet life is a good way to not stress and let body heal... Sending lots of healing vibes..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there 100 pence in a pound? --- sam


you got me stumped there- Sam- as it is decimal I guess that has to be it- we have Dollars and cents!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The fiasco of the one going to you should make all others going to you look fairly mundane. LOLOL :wink:


I am still convinced it had to be the Alligator treats! Ringo and Lock just love them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ladies and gentlemen I am feungbrather tired so will bid you all ado and take my leave. Time to turn in for the night, morning is fast approaching. My que to get done rest. I leave you with the view from earlier this evening.


Glorious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I hope it doesn't mess things up, with beauracracy (sp), you just never know. But hopefully they have a clue.


stupid thing is there was space for changes of Bank Account , Address, telephone, etc, but nothing about changes of name- which happen so easily when women marry! Can't remember what happened last year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought you all would like to know how to weigh yourselves properly, seems we've been doing it wrong all along.
> Oh and one just because it fits.


the weight one turned up on my facebook page several months back- I think it is great, (both are!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just want to wish all who are in the path of storms to stay safe -- I see on the news that there are storms all over the place and I hear the thunder and the wind outside my house tonight. I'm going to log off and call it a night.


stay safe!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for letting me know the source. Found it on amazon for very reasonable also and just now ordered it. May be beyond my skill level but someday I may get there....lol.


Well then you've seen the finished socks as they are on the cover.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there 100 pence in a pound? --- sam


yes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happpy birthday purl2diva, have a lovely day.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Daralene I love your blocks. I have that book, DH got it for me for my birthday. There so many nice looking blocks that I can't decide which to do first.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Purl2diva
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Many happy returns....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> UPDATE on my friend.
> She was a lot worse off then I had been told at first. Not only was her blood sugar off the charts but her blood was severely infected. They are still running tests to figure out what caused everything to get so out of control. She was stable yesterday and things are looking up for her. She and her DH thank everyone and cried when they heard prayers and healing energy was being sent their way. They found it hard to understand why people that don't know them would do this. Grant and Nix also thanks everyone, this couple are among their closest friends.


So glad she is stable. I have no idea, but wonder if the infection of the blood also contributes to the high count. I guess it is not logical. Continued prayers and healing vibes and support for all...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many happy returns....


Same from me!!!!
Angora, the squares were beautiful .
Love the kitten. She is so cute.
We have rain non stop all day, and most of yesterday and it is not done yet and then they are talking snow by morning. 
Allergies have been bad here, thought the rain would help but had a headache all day today. Left work at 2:00 today. Came home and laid around.
But back to work tomorrow .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> An easy jam receipt that takes no time at all to prepare. Will be trying this out as soon as the rhubarb is ready.


That is a keeper. I sure do miss the rhubarb we had up north. We see it very little here....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, hello, back at you. So glad that the wound is doing better.....I ended up using fresh aloe straight from the plant on my incisions. Glad yours is doing better and that the infection is gone. Please rest all you can and get as many nutrients as possible. I drank a lot of smoothies and juice mixtures.


I have always had an aloe plant until this year. DH killed it by planting it outside in a container too big to bring in.... I really must get another soon. Nothing better for wounds or burns. The gel is not bad though...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had mean't to mention that- the news said Arkansas and Oklahoma, wasn't it?


Correct. OK had one death and AR had several... It hit a town that had been hit three years earlier.... It looks like it is headed toward Birmingham, Alabama. I must call my KP friend that visited a couple weeks ago. That is where she lives.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've a set of Denise interchangeable but never use them after getting the Harmonies..they're pretty rainbow colored wood and have sharper points than the Denise.
> They were only $59 and the shipping was free. I have to order a lot of my yarn and my needles online because the selection locally is very limited. None of the stores even have the interchangeable needles.
> Plus it's hard for me to get out and shop. So easy to sit in my recliner and order even with paying shipping!
> Enjoy your extra money!
> Junek


I bought the Denise for my DD before I had purchased my Harmonies. I really must upgrade her soon. The Harmonies are so much easier to use. I also want the Caspians, just not sure if they have the same cord... and I want it just the same... so flexible.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Jinx, looks as if we are both up again. 
I wonder if Sam is awake. We both are night owls for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just starting p. 46, but must get to sleep early tonight... I have to be up extra early if I want to go to sit and stitch.. I need a to reclaim body and find a new project that is easy enough to start in a crowd...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

At sit and stitch, what does everyone work on?? Is it needlepoint or knitting or crocheting or whatever.
I nene to get some sleep, at this,point I now am overtired and will probably have trouble getting to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Correct. OK had one death and AR had several... It hit a town that had been hit three years earlier.... It looks like it is headed toward Birmingham, Alabama. I must call my KP friend that visited a couple weeks ago. That is where she lives.


From the news I was listening to earlier, there are now several more States at risk.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post here- a photo I took earlier this morning, showing how varied the results of working with the variegated or self striping yarns can be. Beanie, cowl and the three fingerless gloves that I knitted last winter.


Cool, hope you get lots of wear from them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wow - have to say that autopsy is quick compared to over here. The friend we lost last year was buried 2 weeks after she died, only because her husband or one of the sons had a friend who could push her ahead of some others. It could have been a month otherwise.

Again, hugs and support to everyone.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just stopped by to thank all fo you for the PMs& well wishes. Thanks so much. Just spent the morning at the funeral home & ministers house with my brother & sister. Due to it being a sudden death there will be an autopsy which wasn't arranged until this morning & the fact that all her family live in Vancouver the funeral will be Saturday so everyone has time to travel. Seems like a long time to wait. My brother is doing better today, at least he got some sleep last night.
> Well, I have to get off to my physio appointment. Take care all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just read about Silverowl's MIL. Hugs and support to her and her husband.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glennys2 - great to see you - it has been a while - what have you been doing? --- sam



Glennys 2 said:


> Daralene I love your blocks. I have that book, DH got it for me for my birthday. There so many nice looking blocks that I can't decide which to do first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - did I miss it or have you told us how the visit went. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Correct. OK had one death and AR had several... It hit a town that had been hit three years earlier.... It looks like it is headed toward Birmingham, Alabama. I must call my KP friend that visited a couple weeks ago. That is where she lives.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Are you driving through the Rockies or doing the train trip?


Driving. But first we are going to the grizzly bear reserve (Great Bear Lodge) via Vancouver island!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has his beard for the same reason- but he spends so much time shaving round it that I am sure it would be quicker to simply shave his whole face. The first time (of twice while I have known him) he shaved it off was the Christamas after Maryanne was born. But decided as soon as it was off to grow it again- which would have been fine except that for my sisters wedding he looked like he hadn't shaved! But insisted that he had to grow it straight back and couldn't wait till after the wedding was becuase he couldn't go to work looking unshaven! But a wedding was fine.


That's male logic for you :twisted:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it is time I was in bed - I thought I would go early tonight - this was not the early I was thinking about. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch!!!



TNS said:


> That's male logic for you :twisted:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I would like to ask for prayers. Just got word from gal I taught with many years that her very elderly father is dying of stomach cancer. At this point he is not in pain. We need prayers that the passing is as peaceful and pain-free as possible. They are a good Catholic family. Thank you all for this.


Peaceful energy passing his way. The angels will be watching over him, ready for him when he is ready to go.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a fantastic class.
> Sydney wanted to make a phone call and look good doing it. :lol: :lol:
> Crate training is fabulous, we use it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


My girl is crate trained, great help when we first got her. Now it is only used in winter when it is real cold or when she decides not to mind and runs out the open garage door. If I am not at home, DM has problems getting her to mind.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


Well well!! I would not have predicted that these were about to become socks.... I saw an entrelac sock pattern somewhere recently that might develop like that, but you must explain how the socks are constructed, please :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Cool, hope you get lots of wear from them.


Have really needed them today!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, yay... I have my square finished and ready to post.!!  It is 5.20pm and only 13C here. :shock: It has been raining all day as well. So I am snuggled on couch with heater on and Serena in her bouncer/crib thingy. She is all content.
She has gone from 6lb 14 at birth to 7lb 2 at 12 days old. Little pudding. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, yay... I have my square finished and ready to post.!!  It is 5.20pm and only 13C here. :shock: It has been raining all day as well. So I am snuggled on couch with heater on and Serena in her bouncer/crib thingy. She is all content.
> She has gone from 6lb 14 at birth to 7lb 2 at 12 days old. Little pudding. LOL


Brilliant! And thank goodness she did not catch the cold!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


These are totally gorgeous, Angora.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is what I found in my pasture this morning, a nice surprise as it is about two weeks earlier than I had written down.  One more to go not sure on that one though, I assume it will be soon. The herd is very protective and won't let me get close enough to check the gender. However if it is a girl it will be called Spring.
> 
> Chrissy's Knittums, she has already discovered the lap top. She was watching races with me and then decided she needed to sit upon the keyboard when I stopped petting her.


Aaw arent they both cute!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> and i will join Julie in singing you a happy birthday an wishes for a special day. be sure to blow out all your candles and make a wish. --- sam


Happy birthday purl2diva


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant! And thank goodness she did not catch the cold!


 :thumbup: I went to doc this morning and got antibiotics in case this cough in my chest gets any worse and he said it is very unlikely that a baby this young would pick it up.

How are things?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Gwen had asked about the Ocotillo and it isn't a cactus or a succulent! It is a bush and it is easily started by planting cuts of the cane like stalks. The spikes are brutal - and it has been used in the desert as a living fence- We have 2 that we planted at the same time - bare root like you would a rose bush....This one is bigger by 2/3's than the other one. I did plant a broken piece in the back patio a few years ago and from one 12" stick it is now 12' tall with about 6 canes. You really need to be careful where you plant them - they can take up a lot of room. But this time of year the blooms are just the prettiest thing you can imagine. The hummingbirds love them and the finches do too. Well I think I have just about everything done that I set out to do today. Tomorrow I need to bake some chicken to take with us and pick up some scripts from the pharmacy. I need to get a hat cast on and joined tonight or tomorrow so I can work on it without having to give it too much thought while we're gone... If I don't - I might not hit a stitch! I assume I will be driving - Alan hasn't been behind the wheel in months... but I don't mind that so much if he is with me. I just hate driving somewhere alone if I haven't been there before. Well I hear DH calling so I will go see what I can do for him- thanks to all of you - luv-AZ


All the very best for Mayo, will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I went to doc this morning and got antibiotics in case this cough in my chest gets any worse and he said it is very unlikely that a baby this young would pick it up.
> 
> How are things?


Very busy with the Workshop on the guernsey- which seems to be quite popular, and seems to be going well, other wise things are progressing much as usual.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well well!! I would not have predicted that these were about to become socks.... I saw an entrelac sock pattern somewhere recently that might develop like that, but you must explain how the socks are constructed, please :shock:


I'll post photos as I go along. These are hexagons- totally different construction to the entralac socks I finished yesterday-these had a normal construction simply did Entralac in the leg section (and it is meant to be easier in the round than strriaght becuase you don't have the triangles at the edge to work.). As you can see these will certainly need blocking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I went to doc this morning and got antibiotics in case this cough in my chest gets any worse and he said it is very unlikely that a baby this young would pick it up.
> 
> How are things?


At first I thought that, but then realised that DD had it so I would have thought she had no immunity and therefore nor would Serena as at this age a babies immunity all comes from its mother- but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Kate I'm really close compared to others that posted....really think you need to make a side trip...LOL
> 
> Athens, GA
> 7 h
> ...


Gwen you know I would love to, but there's no way DH would drive that far. He said it's the same distance as from here to London and I wouldn't expect him to drive that.....dratted man's right for once!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just to say Hello. I'm feeling quite a bit better as the wound infection appears to have cleared. Leading a quiet life and doing all I can to keep my general health in best condition. I'll catch up and then post again later.


So wonderful to hear from you and know the infection has cleared. Continue to bed good to yourself and keep your health in the best condition you can. Always look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'll post photos as I go along. These are hexagons- totally different construction to the entralac socks I finished yesterday-these had a normal construction simply did Entralac in the leg section (and it is meant to be easier in the round than strriaght becuase you don't have the triangles at the edge to work.). As you can see these will certainly need blocking.


Wow, great socks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Glennys 2 wrote:
Daralene I love your blocks. I have that book, DH got it for me for my birthday. There so many nice looking blocks that I can't decide which to do first.



thewren said:


> glennys2 - great to see you - it has been a while - what have you been doing? --- sam


Yes, it was certainly hard to decide. Both my squares are from that book so I put circles on squares. LOL
They made some lovely things with those circles for sure. (Nicky Epstein's Knitting in Circles.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, yay... I have my square finished and ready to post.!!  It is 5.20pm and only 13C here. :shock: It has been raining all day as well. So I am snuggled on couch with heater on and Serena in her bouncer/crib thingy. She is all content.
> She has gone from 6lb 14 at birth to 7lb 2 at 12 days old. Little pudding. LOL


Yay for the squares. So glad Serena is doing so well and sleeping for long periods of time. Good weight too!! How is your daughter doing. So sad she came down with a cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. WI knitting group are here this morning and then I'm off for a swim and my neighbour has theatre tickets for us tonight. So there is absolutely no chance of me catching up.
> 
> Sending peace, healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Photos for Monday....


Fascinating for sure. I have a tree where the bark peels. It is a paper birch and branches rather like a willow tree. Very pretty.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought the Denise for my DD before I had purchased my Harmonies. I really must upgrade her soon. The Harmonies are so much easier to use. I also want the Caspians, just not sure if they have the same cord... and I want it just the same... so flexible.


Yes, I have the Caspians and they use the same cords. I use whichever color works best with the yarn I am using.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Mark says Thanks for the birthday greetings. 25 years - don't know where that time has gone! It was fun reminiscing. His new girlfriend had not seen any baby/toddler photos so we got out the albums and had a wander down memory lane. I don't have many of the kids' baby photos scanned but I'll share an early family shot when Mark was a few months old.
> 
> I see I have a lot to catch up on, so I'll get busy reading.


Happy Birthday Mark. Great photos. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Purl2diva
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!


Happy (late) Birthday! I hope it was a good one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is currently a lovely 7.7c/46f at 07:01. the birds were all up and singing this morning sounding wonderful. A much better alarm clock then the annoying beeping. 

Coffee today and the sky as I sat and watched it earlier. 


Gentle Healing energy surrounding those in need. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bouncing, things are speeding up with the Workshop!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear from you Valerie and glad the infection is cleared up. Gentle healing hugs for you.


 :thumbup: Ditto... take care.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Purl2Diva and may you have many more years to celebrate many more birthdays. Wishing you good health and lots of friends to give you Big Hugs. Well, you already have that right here.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto, sorry to be late


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had not wound down the ball to find a suitable starting point- to match the gloves- so the second came out very different- the third would have been a close match but there was a break in the yarn- which was NOT colour matched- but as I had got it at bargain basement prices, I just plowed on!


I love the random striping and the different end results. I really like knitting with self striping yarn and seeing how it finishes up!
Love wearing odd gloves!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there 100 pence in a pound? --- sam


Yes Sam, which makes the maths so easy nowadays. When I was in school there were 12 pennies in a shilling and 20 shillings in a pound. Not forgetting all the coins - halfpenny, penny, threepenny, sixpence, shilling, florin and half crown, as well as 10 shilling notes, £1, £5, £10 and £20 notes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Purl2diva- Happy Birthday


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen you know I would love to, but there's no way DH would drive that far. He said it's the same distance as from here to London and I wouldn't expect him to drive that.....dratted man's right for once!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is currently a lovely 7.7c/46f at 07:01. the birds were all up and singing this morning sounding wonderful. A much better alarm clock then the annoying beeping.
> 
> Coffee today and the sky as I sat and watched it earlier.
> 
> Gentle Healing energy surrounding those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Things are starting to look a lot drier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love the random striping and the different end results. I really like knitting with self striping yarn and seeing how it finishes up!
> Love wearing odd gloves!


I find my reaction varies! some I really like- others less so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> But also a time of tragedy here in the middle of our country. It's tornado season. And there were several that hit over the weekend, unfortunately with several deaths. One was 1 year old boy whose mother tried desperately to protect him when the wind caused their house to collapse on them. So tragic.
> Junek


I saw this on the news. Very sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got a kick out of this in the news showing a for sale sign for a house in town here. The quiet neighbors are the residents of the Mt. Hope Cemetery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are starting to look a lot drier!


Yes they are and it is good. Had a couple young guys come in a clean up most of the mess from the winter. Will need more done but not until it dries up some more. I miss the chain saws,could have had all the limbs cut up and stacked by now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sad to hear about lives lost in the tornadoes. We are having high wind warnings today but hopefully no twisters.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got a kick out of this in the news showing a for sale sign for a house in town here. The quiet neighbors are the residents of the Mt. Hope Cemetery.


Oh my goodness that is a hoot. :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to love the ingenuity of the sales person for sure.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy. 
You are all much loved. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw arent they both cute!


Yes they sure are :-D :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is currently a lovely 7.7c/46f at 07:01. the birds were all up and singing this morning sounding wonderful. A much better alarm clock then the annoying beeping.
> 
> Coffee today and the sky as I sat and watched it earlier.
> 
> Gentle Healing energy surrounding those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning Caren. Lovely pictures as usual, I specially love the cloud ones from last night. Enjoy your day. x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness that is a hoot. :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to love the ingenuity of the sales person for sure.


Yes, she said she had one that said Great Bones, but didn't have the guts to post it yet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes Sam, which makes the maths so easy nowadays. When I was in school there were 12 pennies in a shilling and 20 shillings in a pound. Not forgetting all the coins - halfpenny, penny, threepenny, sixpence, shilling, florin and half crown, as well as 10 shilling notes, £1, £5, £10 and £20 notes!


Kate - you sound almost as old as me!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


Hope all is ok. Please have a safe time wherever you are going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Ladies and gentlemen I am feungbrather tired so will bid you all ado and take my leave. Time to turn in for the night, morning is fast approaching. My que to get done rest. I leave you with the view from earlier this evening.


Great sky shots for being feungbrather tired. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi...Hope you have a wonderful time with your KP contingent. Looking forward to hearing all about your time together and, of course, seeing some photos. :wink:

I'm off to bed since I've been up since about 3am. Serves me right. I was just telling DH how good I've been sleeping. The body knows............

Sadly, was just reading that they are catching so many truckers texting while driving in those observation cameras. I know none of the ones I know do that, but a couple here, both 64 yrs. old, were both killed within the last year when they were slammed into by a trucker texting. This was mentioned in the news today because an article has been released showing camera shots of more and more truckers texting and causing accidents. Watch your rear view mirror when you are stopped for sure. Kehinkle, I know there's no way this applies to you, our resident trucker. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 45 Talk tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Lovely pictures as usual, I specially love the cloud ones from last night. Enjoy your day. x


Good afternoon Angela, thank you. the clouds were especially nice yesterday, I must have taken at least 40 photos. Some from when I was out and about and some at home. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, she said she had one that said Great Bones, but didn't have the guts to post it yet. :XD: :XD: :XD:


That would have been neat, she should post it sometime. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great sky shots for being feungbrather tired. :lol:


   Oh my goodness I must be tired to have not caught that before posting. My mornings have been a bit early lately and nights late. Maybe a nap in the afternoons will help. :roll: :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> The books are paperbacks, the download is £ 5 approx. I prefer craft books in tree form , although I get my ordinary books as Kindle downloads.


I'm the same way. I usually make a copy of the instructions I need so I don't have to work with the whole book. Not as easy to do from an ebook.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Trying to get caught up on this is SOOO hard. I love seeing your things, forgot who posted all the items from the variegated that look so different-- guess that's what happens. You are so right about not knowing how the item will look unless there is a sample.
> 
> Angora, love your squares and the Celtic knot. I did a quilted Celtic knot wall hanging. Took a bit before I realized exactly what you had done but the squares are lovely.
> 
> ...


I'll gladly add your friend's father to my prayers and your friend, too, for comfort while she waits for him to pass over to everlasting life.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers on their way.
> 
> The variegated bits and pieces was me - showing off what I am forced to wear today - it is so chilly!


I forgot that this is your shopping day, Julie. Well, it was really yesterday since I'm writing this on our Tuesday. I hope you have some extra funds to treat yourself!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness I must be tired to have not caught that before posting. My mornings have been a bit early lately and nights late. Maybe a nap in the afternoons will help. :roll: :roll:


I thought that was what you meant. What did you mean. LOL However, I had absolutely no idea what you meant, except that you were really tired.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ladies and gentlemen I am feungbrather tired so will bid you all ado and take my leave. Time to turn in for the night, morning is fast approaching. My que to get done rest. I leave you with the view from earlier this evening.


Lovely way to end the day. Hope you had a restful night, Caren.
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got a kick out of this in the news showing a for sale sign for a house in town here. The quiet neighbors are the residents of the Mt. Hope Cemetery.


Love that sign!!! My DD#1 lives next to a cemetery and has a nature preserve behind her. The neighbor on the other side is about 60 or 70 feet away, so for someone who lives on a busy road, it is surprisingly quiet. ( and they are right - the neighbors are very quiet) LOL!!! Love, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My DD's oldest cat has always been afraid of her own shadow and hides if anyone new is in the house. Her favorite spot is in the bedsprings. No way can we repair the rip... It is her 'safe" place.


My DD's cat is the same but hides way back under her bed. It's really funny because my cat is sure every visitor comes to see her!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought the Denise for my DD before I had purchased my Harmonies. I really must upgrade her soon. The Harmonies are so much easier to use. I also want the Caspians, just not sure if they have the same cord... and I want it just the same... so flexible.


I hadn't thought of that, Jynx. Hmm, something to consider but I'm willing to think they're just as nice.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Written instruction is good for me. Thanks for the heads up.


Lurker 2 said:


> Just so you know what to expect the Thompson book has more written instructions than charts- and the charts are on the small side- but it is well worth owning IMHO!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, I have the Caspians and they use the same cords. I use whichever color works best with the yarn I am using.


Thanks, that's good to know if this shoulder ever gets to the point that I can knit again. Of course, this damp, chilly low pressure area hanging over us all week isn't helping arthritic joints!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is currently a lovely 7.7c/46f at 07:01. the birds were all up and singing this morning sounding wonderful. A much better alarm clock then the annoying beeping.
> 
> Coffee today and the sky as I sat and watched it earlier.
> 
> Gentle Healing energy surrounding those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren! Thank you for the lovely coffee that is so needed this morning. And what a beautiful sky to greet you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


You will definitely be missed but look forward to your return. 
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Caspians have the same cord. (I have both) but the Caspians to me do not seem quite as sharp; very good though!


Dreamweaver said:


> I bought the Denise for my DD before I had purchased my Harmonies. I really must upgrade her soon. The Harmonies are so much easier to use. I also want the Caspians, just not sure if they have the same cord... and I want it just the same... so flexible.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:10am and I am awake. signing in and catching up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are fabulous!


darowil said:


> I'll post photos as I go along. These are hexagons- totally different construction to the entralac socks I finished yesterday-these had a normal construction simply did Entralac in the leg section (and it is meant to be easier in the round than strriaght becuase you don't have the triangles at the edge to work.). As you can see these will certainly need blocking.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi...Hope you have a wonderful time with your KP contingent. Looking forward to hearing all about your time together and, of course, seeing some photos. :wink:
> 
> I'm off to bed since I've been up since about 3am. Serves me right. I was just telling DH how good I've been sleeping. The body knows............
> 
> Sadly, was just reading that they are catching so many truckers texting while driving in those observation cameras. I know none of the ones I know do that, but a couple here, both 64 yrs. old, were both killed within the last year when they were slammed into by a trucker texting. This was mentioned in the news today because an article has been released showing camera shots of more and more truckers texting and causing accidents. Watch your rear view mirror when you are stopped for sure. Kehinkle, I know there's no way this applies to you, our resident trucker. :thumbup:


I just saw on the morning news that a woman had been posting "selfies" to her Facebook page just a few seconds before she was killed in an accident. I wish someone would invent a device that would block a cell phone if someone were behind the wheel of a car. We have a law in VA against texting while driving but even if a person is talking on a phone, their attraction is not on driving.
MY DS and her DH are always on the phone while driving and I'm so afraid the habit will get them and someone else killed.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have shagbark hickory trees here and you can actually peel off some of the places where the trees seems to have shed the bark. We soak them in water and use them in the BBQ and smoker.



Angora1 said:


> Fascinating for sure. I have a tree where the bark peels. It is a paper birch and branches rather like a willow tree. Very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got a kick out of this in the news showing a for sale sign for a house in town here. The quiet neighbors are the residents of the Mt. Hope Cemetery.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


They're lovely and so appropriate for a man.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I just saw on the morning news that a woman had been posting "selfies" to her Facebook page just a few seconds before she was killed in an accident. I wish someone would invent a device that would block a cell phone if someone were behind the wheel of a car. We have a law in VA against texting while driving but even if a person is talking on a phone, their attraction is not on driving.
> MY DS and her DH are always on the phone while driving and I'm so afraid the habit will get them and someone else killed.
> Junek


It is against the law here to use a mobile phone for texting or talking whilst driving, unless you have a hands free device. It doesn't stop them though. I see people on their phones all the time while driving. The police seem to turn a blind eye.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Know that you are taking along our love and support --



Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Written instruction is good for me. Thanks for the heads up.


I hope you and Marianne aren't in the path of those storms that seem to be covering most of GA today.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and I think I am heading back to bed. Was not a good night last night. Will explain later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the Caspians are more like the blonde (Sunstruck?) rather than the Harmonies...the Sunstruck just aren't aren't as gradually tapered and sharp as my Harmonies. I know others love their Sunstruck -- I think they work best on projects using cotton and cotton blend yarns...they'll be put to much use once I begin making the market bags I have planned.



Gweniepooh said:


> The Caspians have the same cord. (I have both) but the Caspians to me do not seem quite as sharp; very good though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have laws against talking on hand held phones and on texting and the cameras meant to catch traffic violaters are catching these folks too. But on the news last night, they were reporting which of our suburbs are actually writing tickets for it---seems they wanted to be lenient for the first quarter and more warnings vs. tickets were given out in Jan-March -- but the April numbers for tickets have soared and besides safety the towns are gaining some extra revenue.

I'm not a phone person so it doesn't much apply to me -- but DH is constantly holding and looking at his phone--I hope I've scared him enough that he leaves his phone in his pocket while driving. I made sure his car has the phone through the radio feature where he can just answer the phone by pushing a button---I don't like him even trying to talk and drive...especially when he has DGS with him....that's one thing I really worry about.



jknappva said:


> I just saw on the morning news that a woman had been posting "selfies" to her Facebook page just a few seconds before she was killed in an accident. I wish someone would invent a device that would block a cell phone if someone were behind the wheel of a car. We have a law in VA against texting while driving but even if a person is talking on a phone, their attraction is not on driving.
> MY DS and her DH are always on the phone while driving and I'm so afraid the habit will get them and someone else killed.
> Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, yay... I have my square finished and ready to post.!!  It is 5.20pm and only 13C here. :shock: It has been raining all day as well. So I am snuggled on couch with heater on and Serena in her bouncer/crib thingy. She is all content.
> She has gone from 6lb 14 at birth to 7lb 2 at 12 days old. Little pudding. LOL


Ooh, nothing matches a sleeping baby. Serena sounds like she has a very appropriate name. I'm afraid if I were you I'd have her snuggled up on me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello from Georgia! Actually got up at a reasonable hour...LOL.

Patches hope your unexpected absence is beneficial for you whatever the reason. Know you will be missed. Traveling mercies.

Kate hope your excursion is wonderful. Certainly understand not being able to do a 7 hour side trip but fun to dream. Hope the weather is wonderful while in FL.

Caren every time I read about another item lost in the fire my heart breaks for you. Sure hope the insurance will compensate you for everything lost. 

Daralene I just got my copy of Knitting in circles by Epstein....can't wait to try some of it. I love the way everyone recommends books; it really is a help to me.

We ar currently under a tornado WATCH until 11 a.m. Thank goodness we don't have too many touch down but have had some. Fortunately the way they travel our home isn't usually in the path but you never know. Growing up we never heard of them in this area then in the 70s there were 3-4 in the same day that wiped out a couple of neighborhoods. Seems since then the frequency has gradually increased. My last year teaching we had a warning while kids in school. It passed right over the building; quite scary. Very thankful it didn't touch down. The new tornado alley includes parts of Georgia now. Hope everyone is safe during this terrible weather season.

Okay, I'm off to knit. Still need to get yarn for Julie's workshop but that won't happen until the end of the week. May have to postpone starting workshop but will participate at one point.

TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the flowers, Daralene---quite beautiful arrangement. Love the realty sign. Love the coffee, Caren, and the sky photo..glad that it's finally drying out by you. We have green grass that will only get greener with all the rain we're getting...I haven't been out to the flower beds yet, because I know they're too wet to do much, but maybe sometime next week after I recuperate from the weekend.

Praying for all who are in the path of these storms - haven't turned one the news yet -- so sad to hear about the devastation and deaths.

I'm busy getting everything ready for the mini-KAP. I won't have an oven -- we had to book the Hawaii trip so that charge is on the credit card. I'll wait until that's paid off before I put the oven's cost on there which will be in the next billing cycle beginning after May 10th...we'll limp along using the crockpot and stovetop and electric skillet until then.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, nothing matches a sleeping baby. Serena sounds like she has a very appropriate name. I'm afraid if I were you I'd have her snuggled up on me!


I would be the same way. All my babies were snuggled in a baby sling until they got too heavy. They had down time as well but. I did the same with the grandchildren that stayed with me for extended lengths of time as babies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still convinced it had to be the Alligator treats! Ringo and Lock just love them!


 I fairly sure it was. I bet they do love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> stupid thing is there was space for changes of Bank Account , Address, telephone, etc, but nothing about changes of name- which happen so easily when women marry! Can't remember what happened last year!


Hopefully last year all came through without a hitch, in which case hopefully this year will work without a hitch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello from Georgia! Actually got up at a reasonable hour...LOL.
> 
> Caren every time I read about another item lost in the fire my heart breaks for you. Sure hope the insurance will compensate you for everything lost.
> 
> I am slowly getting used to the idea I can no longer just go out to the barn and bring things back/into the house to work on them. Yesterday I needed something as simple as a staple gun to put the fabric back onto the foot stool. I will be buying myself a new one. The one I had I bought a while back, Grant was little at the time. Insurance will compensate for some but there was so much that won't get replaced.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll post photos as I go along. These are hexagons- totally different construction to the entralac socks I finished yesterday-these had a normal construction simply did Entralac in the leg section (and it is meant to be easier in the round than strriaght becuase you don't have the triangles at the edge to work.). As you can see these will certainly need blocking.


Love those! They turned out great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer wrote:
WOW! Angora they are absolutely gorgeous -- make mine look like an amateur who has never knitted. they will really add to the afghans.

=


Lurker 2 said:


> Now now Shirley- that is my line! (but I managed to refrain!)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Got my sense of humor back. You guys are too much. Thank you to both of you for all your encouragement and you make a girl blush. Hugs to both. :thumbup: If only I could explain how simple they are. Just knitting a plain stockinette stitch square, then knit icord different given lengths, pin into patterns and sew. The other is the same for the square and then knit leaves and place around and around, tack down. Add beads for center. I will admit, for as simple as they are they do work up nicely. I would like to use one of these squares in an afghan for my GD. I shouldn't explain how easy it is and let everyone think I'm great.   :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


Those are gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: That is something Like I would pick for my place. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: That is something Like I would pick for my place. You did a fantastic job.


Thanks Hon...Do you think I'm addicted???? I really was supposed to be taking a nap. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from sunny Great Bend, where it is currently a lovely 7.7c/46f at 07:01. the birds were all up and singing this morning sounding wonderful. A much better alarm clock then the annoying beeping.
> 
> Coffee today and the sky as I sat and watched it earlier.
> 
> Gentle Healing energy surrounding those in need. HUGS for everyone.


Great coffee, I need to exercise so I can have mine. 
Love the sunrise, beautiful coming.
Have a great day! Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sad to hear about lives lost in the tornadoes. We are having high wind warnings today but hopefully no twisters.


Tornados are so scary and do so much damage, I hope that there are no more major damage or lives lost do to them this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


We will miss you if you are not able to get online, but if you have to go...
Hugs and we love you also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Hon...Do you think I'm addicted???? I really was supposed to be taking a nap. :roll:


YOu are most welcome. I am supposed to be cleaning this morning. umm I may have gotten side tracked a bit too easy today. :roll: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great coffee, I need to exercise so I can have mine.
> Love the sunrise, beautiful coming.
> Have a great day! Hugs


Thank you  I did my exercise last night in the pool. Really over did it and am paying for it today. Felt good to get back to some sort of routine. 
Have a great day as well. Going to be a very long day today. 
Woo Hoo my new freezers have arrived and the butcher called my meat or most of it is ready. Went last night got frozen fruits and vegetables. I am getting a few things back in order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness I must be tired to have not caught that before posting. My mornings have been a bit early lately and nights late. Maybe a nap in the afternoons will help. :roll: :roll:


LOL!! Early/lates will do it to you. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll gladly add your friend's father to my prayers and your friend, too, for comfort while she waits for him to pass over to everlasting life.
> Junek


Me also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


Those are fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I did my exercise last night in the pool. Really over did it and am paying for it today. Felt good to get back to some sort of routine.
> Have a great day as well. Going to be a very long day today.
> Woo Hoo my new freezers have arrived and the butcher called my meat or most of it is ready. Went last night got frozen fruits and vegetables. I am getting a few things back in order.


I bet the pool felt good though while you were over doing it, if it only felt as good afterward. lol Sore muscles are not so much fun. 
Awesome!!!!!!! Did you get big giant freezers? Have fun filling them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm caught up so off to let the dogs in and get some exercise done. Have knit group at 2pm but otherwise just going to get things done around the house. 
Have a great day everyone.
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Early/lates will do it to you. :wink: :wink:


Yes and we should know better at our age but sometimes one looses all track of time.  :wink: worth every minute of it though, I can sleep some other time.

A fruit salad receipt my friend posted yesterday. Reminds me of the one mum would make when we we kids. Oh how I miss it just doesn't taste the same without the bananas. 

The Best Fruit Salad in my opinion!

1 (29 ounce) can peach slices 
1 (20 ounce) can pineapple chunks
1 (3 1/8 ounce) box dry vanilla instant pudding mix 
1 lb of strawberries, (quartered) 
1 banana, (sliced)
1/2 pint blueberries 
1 bunch grapes (I use the red ones) 
1 -2 tablespoon sugar (optional)

Directions:
In a large bowl, combine peaches, pineapples, and vanilla pudding mix. This includes the juices from the cans. Mix well until pudding is dissolved. Stir in strawberries, banana, blueberries, grapes, and sugar if desired. Chill.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm caught up so off to let the dogs in and get some exercise done. Have knit group at 2pm but otherwise just going to get things done around the house.
> Have a great day everyone.
> Hugs


I'm working on a mini me, well not me but mini. Should make DJ and a Seth that would be fun. :-D 
hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet the pool felt good though while you were over doing it, if it only felt as good afterward. lol Sore muscles are not so much fun.
> Awesome!!!!!!! Did you get big giant freezers? Have fun filling them.


The pool was wonderful, today the hot tub :-D Sore muscles are YUCK! 
They are both 20cubic feet, uprights. Not quite as big as the last ones but will work and was all that was in stock without having to wait. Jamie has put the fruits and vegetables into one and the meat will go into the other one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes they are and it is good. Had a couple young guys come in a clean up most of the mess from the winter. Will need more done but not until it dries up some more. I miss the chain saws,could have had all the limbs cut up and stacked by now.


More casualties of the fire, I don't really need to ask that question! Life will return to normal eventually- especially when you get your new improved Barn built!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


Praying all goes well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I forgot that this is your shopping day, Julie. Well, it was really yesterday since I'm writing this on our Tuesday. I hope you have some extra funds to treat yourself!
> Junek


No funds at all, dear! this is the 'in between ' week- I was so cold at home that I wore the woolies inside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


Glorious colours, Angora! Especially the deep red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Written instruction is good for me. Thanks for the heads up.


 :thumbup: My pleasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm off to knit. Still need to get yarn for Julie's workshop but that won't happen until the end of the week. May have to postpone starting workshop but will participate at one point.
> 
> TTYL.


At least you can be planning what you might do, before the yarn arrives. 
Happy knitting! 
That is a worry about the tornadoes becoming more frequent- ours are only ever little- but can do so much damage where they hit.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

thewren said:


> glennys2 - great to see you - it has been a while - what have you been doing? --- sam


Doing good. Haven't been on much. I do read the KTP a lot but have been busy lately. Been doing a lot of knitting lately, for a baby shower and some curly scarves for a friend who wants to hand them out to the contestants of the Miss Oregon pagent in June. Am anxious to start Julies workshop and get into Purple's newest workshop.

Sam have you got your floors taken care of yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I fairly sure it was. I bet they do love them.


They have a very distinctive odour- I notice it on my fingers, unless I wash straight away! We are down now to crumbs- on to Crawfish! Which he also loves! Not so sure about Lock- he has got used to the Alligator ones- easy to find in the grass.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> More casualties of the fire, I don't really need to ask that question! Life will return to normal eventually- especially when you get your new improved Barn built!


Life is slowly getting to what will become normal for the time being. Yes they were casualties. If I had of been thinking I would have had the guys bring their chain saws with them. Oh well another day it will get done. The new barn will look remarkably like the old one with very little changes except maybe the colour, and an extra window or two for better lighting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully last year all came through without a hitch, in which case hopefully this year will work without a hitch.


I do seem to remember it took a week or two- but that is pretty good going for a government Dept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer wrote:
> WOW! Angora they are absolutely gorgeous -- make mine look like an amateur who has never knitted. they will really add to the afghans.
> 
> =
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I did my exercise last night in the pool. Really over did it and am paying for it today. Felt good to get back to some sort of routine.
> Have a great day as well. Going to be a very long day today.
> Woo Hoo my new freezers have arrived and the butcher called my meat or most of it is ready. Went last night got frozen fruits and vegetables. I am getting a few things back in order.


I am so pleased for you! the freezers will save a lot of shopping trips out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Life is slowly getting to what will become normal for the time being. Yes they were casualties. If I had of been thinking I would have had the guys bring their chain saws with them. Oh well another day it will get done. The new barn will look remarkably like the old one with very little changes except maybe the colour, and an extra window or two for better lighting.


You will still have the upstairs?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sydney last night


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the Caspians are more like the blonde (Sunstruck?) rather than the Harmonies...the Sunstruck just aren't aren't as gradually tapered and sharp as my Harmonies. I know others love their Sunstruck -- I think they work best on projects using cotton and cotton blend yarns...they'll be put to much use once I begin making the market bags I have planned.


I have a set of Caspian double points and I find that the points are just as sharp as the Harmonies. Of course the circulars may be different. The Sunstruct set were a total waste of money. I tried using them once and, not only were they not as sharp but they're definitely not as smooth. The yarn didn't want to move as smoothly on them


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Got a kick out of this in the news showing a for sale sign for a house in town here. The quiet neighbors are the residents of the Mt. Hope Cemetery.


Love the picture. Several years ago when my DM and DS and I were going to visit my uncle's famiy we were passing a cemetary and my sis and I were commenting on how nice it looked and my uncle (who was driving) with a deadpan face said that yes it was and that people were just dieing to get in there. I took us just a few seconds to catch it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will still have the upstairs?


combining answers here. Yes the freezers will save me a lot of time from shopping every couple days. :thumbup:

Yes I will most definitely have an upstairs. It will be arranged a bit more practically this time. The children will all still have their personal area for storage as will I. The shop will have an area too. But for my craft tables I think I'd like them to pull out like a drawer so I can slide them in when not in use. thinking the sewing machines need to do the same thing. will be easier than lugging the machines around. There won't be any wood stored up there this time, I doubt I could ever get as good a deal on it as I did' the first time. I bought out an older fellow that was retiring. Ended up with 45 years worth of collected wood, mostly kiln dried hard woods of every size imaginable. perfect condition too had never been stored outdoors.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


How cute. Love the background music, have heard that song once or twice. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> combining answers here. Yes the freezers will save me a lot of time from shopping every couple days. :thumbup:
> 
> Yes I will most definitely have an upstairs. It will be arranged a bit more practically this time. The children will all still have their personal area for storage as will I. The shop will have an area too. But for my craft tables I think I'd like them to pull out like a drawer so I can slide them in when not in use. thinking the sewing machines need to do the same thing. will be easier than lugging the machines around. There won't be any wood stored up there this time, I doubt I could ever get as good a deal on it as I did' the first time. I bought out an older fellow that was retiring. Ended up with 45 years worth of collected wood, mostly kiln dried hard woods of every size imaginable. perfect condition too had never been stored outdoors.


I hope the new barn will have a sprinkler system unless it's totally undoable!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope the new barn will have a sprinkler system unless it's totally undoable!
> Junek


A very good idea but, I'd have to run water too it. That wudl change the insurance policy too. However that is a good idea and I will have to speak to my pond person and see if there would be a way to hook up a hose of some type with independent power. I do have a water pump and hose that is capable of filling the swimming pool in about three hours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

opps sorry


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Linncoln. We are all in our hotel room knitting and sampling a bottle of rose. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Linncoln. We are all in our hotel room knitting and sampling a bottle of rose. Hope everyone is ok.


Good evening, sounds as if you are enjoying yourself. Have an extra sample for me :thumbup: Lots of wind here sounds lovely as long as it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes - I'm disappointed in them as well---thankfully, I only purchased 2 sets of points as a try out - needless to say, I didn't purchase any more. I'm very glad to hear that the Caspian are more like the Harmonies---the colors are very pretty.



jknappva said:


> I have a set of Caspian double points and I find that the points are just as sharp as the Harmonies. Of course the circulars may be different. The Sunstruct set were a total waste of money. I tried using them once and, not only were they not as sharp but they're definitely not as smooth. The yarn didn't want to move as smoothly on them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmmm...only noon here - wonder what DH will think if I start sampling the Rose' while getting the house ready for company? Sounds like you're having fun...that's a very good thing.



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Linncoln. We are all in our hotel room knitting and sampling a bottle of rose. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It'storming outside, so I'm going to shut down and do some knitting -- I have a pair of socks just about ready for the Kitchener stitch (which is on the list of "demonstrations" for this weekend.) I'm getting very excited about how much fun we're going to have and hope to have photos of KPers and projects.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora, your squares are gorgeous! I am really impressed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes and we should know better at our age but sometimes one looses all track of time.  :wink: worth every minute of it though, I can sleep some other time.
> 
> A fruit salad receipt my friend posted yesterday. Reminds me of the one mum would make when we we kids. Oh how I miss it just doesn't taste the same without the bananas.
> 
> ...


We do know, but sometimes you just have to go with it and as you said, sleep some other time. 
That looks so good, I have to go get something to eat, starving now. I got caught up on todays exercise and the 3 days I missed, I did cardio sculpt then supreme stretch which just felt so good, then kickin it with Keaira, then meditation yoga, almost fell asleep on that one.  I drank my protein while kickin it, but now I need real food.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Purl2diva!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm working on a mini me, well not me but mini. Should make DJ and a Seth that would be fun. :-D
> hugs


DJ and Seth would be really cute, I bet they'd love them. 
I'm off to get food, then a shower and coffee and then I am knitting for the day, I think.
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The pool was wonderful, today the hot tub :-D Sore muscles are YUCK!
> They are both 20cubic feet, uprights. Not quite as big as the last ones but will work and was all that was in stock without having to wait. Jamie has put the fruits and vegetables into one and the meat will go into the other one.


Organization is a good thing. I hate my chest freezer, too hard to find anything so I've decided next year to add an upright, nothing huge just something that I can find what I want or need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have a very distinctive odour- I notice it on my fingers, unless I wash straight away! We are down now to crumbs- on to Crawfish! Which he also loves! Not so sure about Lock- he has got used to the Alligator ones- easy to find in the grass.


  LOL!! Yes they do. I guess another packet are in order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Life is slowly getting to what will become normal for the time being. Yes they were casualties. If I had of been thinking I would have had the guys bring their chain saws with them. Oh well another day it will get done. The new barn will look remarkably like the old one with very little changes except maybe the colour, and an extra window or two for better lighting.


A bathroom? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


LOL!! Too funny!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And then they have me, a diehard Spurs fan. But if the Spurs don't win the championship, I sure hope it's the Mavs.  The Houston Rockets are a last resort, but if all else fails, I'll take it.
> Drat on the Stars, I was really hoping they'd do it this year, but there's always next year.


The Spurs played good last night, very physical! I'm disappointed in the Rockets performance. I like them and their coach. I do hope the Stars will fair better next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


I was surprised thought Ringo would have woken when Sydney barked- but no- he is zonked out- 
I love your Sydney- such a big puppy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The Spurs played good last night, very physical! I'm disappointed in the Rockets performance. I like them and their coach. I do hope the Stars will fair better next year.


 :thumbup: 
The Rockets are so uppy downy, since Barkley left they just haven't been the same, not a Barkley fan though anyway. 
The Stanley Cup is ours next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> combining answers here. Yes the freezers will save me a lot of time from shopping every couple days. :thumbup:
> 
> Yes I will most definitely have an upstairs. It will be arranged a bit more practically this time. The children will all still have their personal area for storage as will I. The shop will have an area too. But for my craft tables I think I'd like them to pull out like a drawer so I can slide them in when not in use. thinking the sewing machines need to do the same thing. will be easier than lugging the machines around. There won't be any wood stored up there this time, I doubt I could ever get as good a deal on it as I did' the first time. I bought out an older fellow that was retiring. Ended up with 45 years worth of collected wood, mostly kiln dried hard woods of every size imaginable. perfect condition too had never been stored outdoors.


Did not realise you had a shop at home! Knew about your Tattoo business but not this one. That is such a pity about all the lost timber, as you say you would never get such a deal again.
The freezers look very practical- I am constantly loosing stuff in my chest model- not such a problem with uprights! Have you discarded the idea of a walk in freezer?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra, wow. That is a lot of exercise in one day. Then again you are tuff, you ride a hog. I think I deserve angel wings for just walking Maya and doing Zumba.
Daralene, love your squares.
Gwen, loved video of Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes they do. I guess another packet are in order.


I think both dogs would appreciate that!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A very good idea but, I'd have to run water too it. That wudl change the insurance policy too. However that is a good idea and I will have to speak to my pond person and see if there would be a way to hook up a hose of some type with independent power. I do have a water pump and hose that is capable of filling the swimming pool in about three hours.


When you first mentioned rebuilding and talked of everything you lost, I hoped there was some way you could have that safeguard. Especially since you also use it for storage of so much...even freezers with so much food.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I sit in the cheap seats at the Mavs game, and for the game last night, I think it was about $33. I couldn't believe the number of people that were on their phones during the game. Why come to the game if you aren't going to watch?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Angora, your squares are gorgeous! I am really impressed!


They're both beautiful. I have the directions for the leaf square. But I'm equally impressed with the Celic circle. I thought someone said it was from the Epstein book, "Knitting in Circles" but I looked at illustrations from it on Amazon and there was nothing like your square. Can you tell us where you found the directions? Was it in another Epstein book?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Poledra, wow. That is a lot of exercise in one day. Then again you are tuff, you ride a hog. I think I deserve angel wings for just walking Maya and doing Zumba.
> Daralene, love your squares.
> Gwen, loved video of Sydney.


And I'd be happy to just walk across the room!LOL!!
To each, his own, I guess. 
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren, did you ever find out what caused the fire? If you said, I somehow missed it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Linncoln. We are all in our hotel room knitting and sampling a bottle of rose. Hope everyone is ok.


Glad you made it OK. I've been thinking about you every time I heard reports of the tube strike. Enjoy your stay. x


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoops! I made a booboo....I do NOT have the Caspians in circular only the straightsbut have the Sunstruck and Harmonies in circular.! I'm so sorry to have misled you JYNX....so glad June posted this and jogged my memory! I DO like my straights.



jknappva said:


> I have a set of Caspian double points and I find that the points are just as sharp as the Harmonies. Of course the circulars may be different. The Sunstruct set were a total waste of money. I tried using them once and, not only were they not as sharp but they're definitely not as smooth. The yarn didn't want to move as smoothly on them


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


You are in my prayers, I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, forgot about Overstock.com will look when I've finished reading another 10 pages of KTP, lol!


I went and checked out the Braava yesterday. Put it in my basket , but was waiting until today to check out. DARN! It was a one day sale.... So I am waiting a bit to see if they go on sale again...it is pricy..... But sure sounds like a great solution to not wanting to do floors all the time.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> They're both beautiful. I have the directions for the leaf square. But I'm equally impressed with the Celic circle. I thought someone said it was from the Epstein book, "Knitting in Circles" but I looked at illustrations from it on Amazon and there was nothing like your square. Can you tell us where you found the directions? Was it in another Epstein book?
> Junek


It's in there. They probably don't show the whole book, just teasers. Check my post below. I found it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


Too cute. Looks like at one point he gave the other dog kisses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Glennys 2 said:


> Love the picture. Several years ago when my DM and DS and I were going to visit my uncle's famiy we were passing a cemetary and my sis and I were commenting on how nice it looked and my uncle (who was driving) with a deadpan face said that yes it was and that people were just dieing to get in there. I took us just a few seconds to catch it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good One.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Linncoln. We are all in our hotel room knitting and sampling a bottle of rose. Hope everyone is ok.


Hi Purple. Knitting and wine. What could be better. :wink:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh yes Canada adopted me several years ago.
> 
> We always had our Christmas & New Year in Hawaii, then decided it was time to take a trip back to NZ to visit family.
> Off we went and had a wonderful time. On our return flight we flew to Tahiti, when we left Auckland the agents said that I couldn't stop over in Hawaii for the week that we had planned,as I was traveling on a NZ Passport.
> ...


Awwww... Feel so bad for you, being stuck in Tahiti.... :roll: I can imagine just how stressed you were at the time though. Even more so when you couldn't get out of Germany.

I used to expedite passports for travelers at the office. Now that I really need one, I have never applied myself. I am wanting to come to Canada in Oct. Having lived in MI, we used to cross the border almost monthly to get our chocolate. We also used to spend a lot of time in Mexico On business (we are in TX). My DD is a flight attendant and we have had to stay home on a couple of spontaneous trips with them.... We want to go to Germany in July to watch a granddaughter in a volleyball tournament... DH I is really wanting to go to Ireland. Guess I had best figure out how to get mine quickly just in case it works out. I'm just so used to crossing our neighboring boarders so freely. Guess those days are gone for good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> To bad they don't have when we joined in "My Profile", from what I can see it was Jan 2013.
> more.


But they do, right under your picture/avatar is your join date. Yours being January 2, 2013.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, if you check "Look Inside" on Amazon and go to page 219 it shows the Celtic Knot on the far L side 4 rows down. It is a peachy or salmon color. It might look different because of mine being on a square.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post here- a photo I took earlier this morning, showing how varied the results of working with the variegated or self striping yarns can be. Beanie, cowl and the three fingerless gloves that I knitted last winter.


They all look great though. I was admiring your Mon Tricot book. I have a dear friend who has several and we pour over them frequently. So much good information...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my nap in and now need to think about supper and getting dressed. Soaking wet right now from a shower. Again, thank you everyone for your lovely remarks on the squares. Wasted day today but maybe tomorrow I will get the icord sewn on.

Caren, sure hope all goes well with rebuilding. What kind of a shop did you have in the barn?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am going off to bed and see if I can get back to sleep. Maryanne hasn't rung back so I assume the pain killers worked.
> Thought I would post a photo of one of my current socks in progress as they are rather different to normal.


I GUESS they are different. Reminds me of Grandmother's Flower Garden in quilting. Great colors. Please share pattern source. I think those look like a rally interesting and fun knit and look at all the little bits and pieces of sock yarn you came utilize....

EDIT.. Well, maybe not. Looking closer, it does look like a wonderful variegated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry you missed that sale Dreamweaver. That happens to me all the time. I see great sales but don't check my email on time. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not yet sure- next year we are holding a Sock Exhibition at our community centre so as an experienced knitter I am going for some totally different socks among the more 'normal' ones and this is one of them. Proboably end up with me after the exhibition.
> I will post photos here as I progress until finally I have a finsihed sock.
> 
> And guess who didn't make it to bed? Pulled out th eyarn I was going to make a Gansey with only to discover that it is too heavy. So trying to decide what to od! Might think better if I got some sleep though.


I've done that a couple times this past two weeks. I DID go to bed around 12:30 last night.... Up and showered, ready for sit and stitch by 9. Friend called and cancelled so back to just "rest my eyes" as it was too cold to get out in yard yet... 1:00 before I woke up and still haven't done yard work, but did pay a couple bills and check on mom. Guess I had better at least go water all those flats of flowers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear folks, I have just had a PM, from Silverowl- she has asked me to let you know that Paul's Mum passed this afternoon, the 28th of April. Thank you everyone who has been praying for her, that she might pass peacefully.


Thanks for the iodate. I know it has been a rough patch lately and she was failing rapidly. Sorry for their loss, but glad they will be able to return to their own home soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


Those are just beautiful... The circle is much better for the Celtic knot.. Have fun sewing it down....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We do know, but sometimes you just have to go with it and as you said, sleep some other time.
> That looks so good, I have to go get something to eat, starving now. I got caught up on todays exercise and the 3 days I missed, I did cardio sculpt then supreme stretch which just felt so good, then kickin it with Keaira, then meditation yoga, almost fell asleep on that one.  I drank my protein while kickin it, but now I need real food.


Sleep tonight up pretty much the rest of the week. 
You did way better than I did. I goofed off half the day. Did get my protein in though. Had to go get fresh vegetables today. Was out of spinach and kale. Can't wait until the garden is growing better than it is right now. No meditating for me today until later or I would fall asleep.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Organization is a good thing. I hate my chest freezer, too hard to find anything so I've decided next year to add an upright, nothing huge just something that I can find what I want or need.


I loved my chest freezer it had sections and each one was for a different cut of meat. Te uprights are so much easier to find things in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was going to keep this until Friday but i just couldn't wait - i love this salad - and we are supposed to have roughage in our diet and apples are roughage - right? --- sam --- and i forgot - nuts are also roughage.
> 
> Snickers Caramel Apple Saladhttp://www.thecountrycook.net/2014/04/snickers-caramel-apple-salad.html


My kind of "salad"... And to think, I almost picked up Snickers Sunday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> does anyone else get these or is it just me? --- sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> ...


I see it on the actual site, but never as an e-mail to me.... If you get it that way, it may be because it is your post...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They all look great though. I was admiring your Mon Tricot book. I have a dear friend who has several and we pour over them frequently. So much good information...


Used to have several of them myself- but they have vanished as I have moved. I fully agree- I turn to it frequently.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A bathroom? lolol


No way I might never have to go into the house if there was a bathroom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she evidently is getting good food. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, yay... I have my square finished and ready to post.!!  It is 5.20pm and only 13C here. :shock: It has been raining all day as well. So I am snuggled on couch with heater on and Serena in her bouncer/crib thingy. She is all content.
> She has gone from 6lb 14 at birth to 7lb 2 at 12 days old. Little pudding. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Knittums playing with yarn. Michael is holding the yarn.


So cute...love to watch them slide on the wood floor....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you hear that sterling - owner of the clippers has been banned from the nba for life and will no doubt be forced to sell the clippers plus a hefty fine for racist remarks that were recorded and released on the web. very glad to see this - I thought they would just slap his hands. what a racist pig. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

It is a cold, drizzly day here-- I had planned to work outside at least half a day! Ah, well, maybe later this week. We need the rain so badly. 

Sugar, sounds like the baby is doing well. My husband always said our two slept thru early on because I didn't wake up unless they really howled.

Purl2diva, think I missed your b-day-- let's see-- around here today would be "pinch day" so consider yourself pinched!

Angora those flowers were just lovely, for man or woman.

The sunset/sunrise pix have been so pretty. Sitting in the bottom of the bowl, hills all around, I don't get to see either very much now, unless traveling. And travel-- I do hope our truckers on here don't use cell phones-- or worse yet, have a TV going in the cab. Some years ago DD was going to Chicago to help my DGD move to a new location and I went too to help keep her awake. She had a small TV and I wouldn't let her put it in the front seat, made her put in in the back seat. When we stopped for lunch we were still talking about it and I turned to a trucker and said TV and he said, Ma'am, you shouldn't ask me because I have a small TV that I watch while driving. I nearly lost it. DD thought it was funny!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweetie pie.


MINE! and well hid now...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Agree with you, Sam-- glad they did something!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

All requesting them are in my prayers, and all stay safe in these storms you are having. We have had bright sun and then very heavy showers today. I went to the committee meeting where we got everything done but are really in need of a new committee . We have served for at least 9 years , most of us, and are in need of new blood. However no takers so far. 
I am sorry that I confused you over the money, Sam. We write pounds as £ , and pence (100 to the pound) as p. But nine pounds would be £9. Fifty pence would be 50p.And nine pounds and fifty pence would be £9.50 , leaving out the p. I don't know why.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - those are fabulous - wow - wear them with shorts so everyone can see your talent. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'll post photos as I go along. These are hexagons- totally different construction to the entralac socks I finished yesterday-these had a normal construction simply did Entralac in the leg section (and it is meant to be easier in the round than strriaght becuase you don't have the triangles at the edge to work.). As you can see these will certainly need blocking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would have never kept it straight - when did they change? --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes Sam, which makes the maths so easy nowadays. When I was in school there were 12 pennies in a shilling and 20 shillings in a pound. Not forgetting all the coins - halfpenny, penny, threepenny, sixpence, shilling, florin and half crown, as well as 10 shilling notes, £1, £5, £10 and £20 notes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can hear the wind whistling around the house here - a lovely day though - I have the front door open - can you believe it - 76° - I am loving it. ---- sam



Angora1 said:


> So sad to hear about lives lost in the tornadoes. We are having high wind warnings today but hopefully no twisters.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


Be safe and we will see you when you can check in. Prayers for you.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have looked and looked and since I moved everything when I had company I can't find the yarn that I made the afghan squares with. Thank goodness I didn't lose the squares. I guess I will go buy some yarn to attach the i-cord with but such a shame as there was more than enough left to sew it on with. LOL At least all my closets are getting cleaned out and I have a pretty good idea of what yarn I have now, but not what I need.


You can use a thinner white yarn or even thread... The stitches shouldn't show, so a perfect march isn't needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be safe patches - know that the prayer warriors will speak your name many times until you return safely back to us. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers and great arrangement daralene. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Now I would like to ask for prayers. Just got word from gal I taught with many years that her very elderly father is dying of stomach cancer. At this point he is not in pain. We need prayers that the passing is as peaceful and pain-free as possible. They are a good Catholic family. Thank you all for this.


Absolutely. I hope that they will take advantage of hospice. It can make such a a difference. Prayers for her as well as she goes through this difficult time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Knew there was something I wanted to say to darowil-- the black/white socks are neat but those hexagon socks are really something! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Condolences to Silverowl and Paul.
> Julie, love your variegated cowl, hat and fingerless mitts. Why three?
> Oh dear, every time I see Knittums I want to rush over to the pound and adopt a kitty. I hope I don't see kitties in a box when I shop. I'd get one instantly but afraid Maya might chase and catch it.
> Darowil, love your sock. Can't imagine finished sock. Anxious to see. Was it a Ravelry pattern?


Most kitty's I know put a dog in their place quickly! One swat on the nose....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeanette - what pattern are you using for your market bags? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think the Caspians are more like the blonde (Sunstruck?) rather than the Harmonies...the Sunstruck just aren't aren't as gradually tapered and sharp as my Harmonies. I know others love their Sunstruck -- I think they work best on projects using cotton and cotton blend yarns...they'll be put to much use once I begin making the market bags I have planned.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise you had a shop at home! Knew about your Tattoo business but not this one. That is such a pity about all the lost timber, as you say you would never get such a deal again.
> The freezers look very practical- I am constantly loosing stuff in my chest model- not such a problem with uprights! Have you discarded the idea of a walk in freezer?


I stored tattoo supplies at home in the barn. The wood working stuff was just for personal use. Lots of homemade for the grandchildren. There are several mills around here if I need to buy good wood just the cost has gone up a lot. 
A walk on is still in the thought stages if the price of running it is not too bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would have never kept it straight - when did they change? --- sam


When you grow up with it- you learn how to calculate it Sam- but it was a complex system!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I would have never kept it straight - when did they change? --- sam


We changed over in 1971, but many people still refer to the old way as "Real Money" and use the term to mean many none metric measures too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do you buy alligator bites? I will check our pet store and see if they have them - hickory loves treats. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I fairly sure it was. I bet they do love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I stored tattoo supplies at home in the barn. The wood working stuff was just for personal use. Lots of homemade for the grandchildren. There are several mills around here if I need to buy good wood just the cost has gone up a lot.
> A walk on is still in the thought stages if the price of running it is not too bad.


Always important to do that research.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, yes slowly meeting others, not many seem to knit though. Have heard there is a knitting group in town, as soon as my Reno's are finished I will be phoning and demanding, ha! I mean, nicely asking if I could come and join in. Just so busy right now........ In 3 weeks hoping to do or find out where and when to do all that I'd truly love to do. Hey! If I can't, or they don't want new members, then thinking of volunteering at the Hospital. So many possibilities if one wants to try.


You know knitter's are always welcoming. Is there a Sr. center anywhere near? There is usually a stitching group. Many churches and some hospitals have a prayer shawl or preemie group. Heck, start your own at the condo... You are right. My BFF was widowed unexpectedly 3 years ago. She is now so busy, it is hard to get on her calendar...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for letting me know the source. Found it on amazon for very reasonable also and just now ordered it. May be beyond my skill level but someday I may get there....lol.


I'm going to look too. Bet it has lots of great ideas.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I just saw on the morning news that a woman had been posting "selfies" to her Facebook page just a few seconds before she was killed in an accident. I wish someone would invent a device that would block a cell phone if someone were behind the wheel of a car. We have a law in VA against texting while driving but even if a person is talking on a phone, their attraction is not on driving.
> MY DS and her DH are always on the phone while driving and I'm so afraid the habit will get them and someone else killed.
> Junek


Its illegal here to use a phone whilst driving but I still see people doing it. Lots of people have hands-free, which is allowed, but it's very easy to see that even talking to passengers seems to distract some drivers, and I can't see that being banned! :roll:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am also glad that the NBA took a stand!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I can also understand these feelings, the first time the suspect was the kid over the back fence who bashed our old lab, (B******) the second time, I didn't live with DM and DSF but stopped in to feed the animals as they were away overnight and walked into a mess. Fortunately for the dog who had hidden, they were interrupted. so and so's were smart enough to put socks or something over their hands so no prints left. Funnily enough, the only thing missing was a mini lighter, a tiny pistol one.


Glad the dog his. I suppose they wanted him quiet but all they probably had to do was be nice a pet him...... (I had a lighter like tat many moons ago.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have several patterns saved in my folder -- some are crochet and some are knitted...I'll be trying a few of them. The new grocery store by us is now charging for the use of plastic bags and it was voted recently that all of our stores need to stop using plastic bags anyway so might as well get a good supply ready. They're way down on the list of things to do though...maybe will start on them sometime in July or August.



thewren said:


> Jeanette - what pattern are you using for your market bags? --- sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW they are fantastic squares, if i had to pick just 1 i wouldnt be able to. lyn x



Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I can hear the wind whistling around the house here - a lovely day though - I have the front door open - can you believe it - 76° - I am loving it. ---- sam


Wow Sam, we are only 50F.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> You can use a thinner white yarn or even thread... The stitches shouldn't show, so a perfect march isn't needed.


Thanks. I do have thread. I might use the yarn from the i-cord that is too long as Julie suggested, if I have enough but that's good to know thread is ok as I probably won't have enough. Might do it tonight but usually DH is home so late for supper that I have no energy when we are done eating.

My fellow KTP'rs are the best for tips. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, will the insurance help replace the wood at today's prices or just at the old price??


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still in Marshall and no load. Going to head home and just take the rest of the week off. I think the storms must be affecting the movement of freight.

Sam, if you want to catch coffee or lunch on Wednesday or early Thursday, let me know.

Hope everyone has been safe from the storms. Rained a bit here but has been sunny most of the day. Think the shout is getting hit the worst.

The socks look great. May be something I would try. Have one mitten finished except for a bit of sewing up, the other one with cuff done. Hopefully will finish both those and my sofa socks this week.

Heading out to home. My DGS made chili and biscuits tonight. Will have to have some of it even though I just finished my supper.

Have a great evening (day),

Kathy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Glennys 2 said:


> Love the picture. Several years ago when my DM and DS and I were going to visit my uncle's famiy we were passing a cemetary and my sis and I were commenting on how nice it looked and my uncle (who was driving) with a deadpan face said that yes it was and that people were just dieing to get in there. I took us just a few seconds to catch it.


On similar lines, when driving past a city cemetery one of my uncles would always say ' here we are at the dead centre of xxxx' :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> At sit and stitch, what does everyone work on?? Is it needlepoint or knitting or crocheting or whatever.
> I nene to get some sleep, at this,point I now am overtired and will probably have trouble getting to sleep.


I originally went in 2000 to learn how to quilt. The group actually brings anything at all they want to do. We have knitters, crochet, quilting, cross stitch, needlepoint, tatting... It is great because there is always someone there who can help you over a rough spot....

My friend cancelled this morning though, so I stayed home and have accomplished NOTHING. Even went back to bed for a bit. It is cold, windy and just haven't had the spunk to get into the yard.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - did I miss it or have you told us how the visit went. --- sam


It was great... She is such a sweetheart. She ended up only sleeping here one night, as her cousin lives a couple towns over and had some family in to visit... We went to the LYS, Tues. Morning, Panera's. Gerry did some cooking for us. Lots of visiting. She now knows how lost I get with driving because we got lost going to the LYS. Haven't actually spoken to her since she got home but have e-mailed. She ended up doing a great deal of the driving, unexpectedly, and did run into some rain... But it was worth it all to finally meet in person.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


He is so cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll post photos as I go along. These are hexagons- totally different construction to the entralac socks I finished yesterday-these had a normal construction simply did Entralac in the leg section (and it is meant to be easier in the round than strriaght becuase you don't have the triangles at the edge to work.). As you can see these will certainly need blocking.


Perfect for wearing to the races! Hope those are in the same book. Look terrific.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love getting too meet fellow KPers!! What a treat for you to spend some time with a fellow sweetheart.



Dreamweaver said:


> It was great... She is such a sweetheart. She ended up only sleeping here one night, as her cousin lives a couple towns over and had some family in to visit... We went to the LYS, Tues. Morning, Panera's. Gerry did some cooking for us. Lots of visiting. She now knows how lost I get with driving because we got lost going to the LYS. Haven't actually spoken to her since she got home but have e-mailed. She ended up doing a great deal of the driving, unexpectedly, and did run into some rain... But it was worth it all to finally meet in person.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got a kick out of this in the news showing a for sale sign for a house in town here. The quiet neighbors are the residents of the Mt. Hope Cemetery.


Great sense of humor and salesmanship!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi just wanted to let you know that I will be going away for a while. Don't know If they have wifi, so may not be able to talk to you guys. But know that you will all be in my prayers, and will be missed. This is short notice but has to be done. Please stay safe, well, and happy. Praying for healing ,comfort, peace, and joy.
> You are all much loved. :-D


I don't. Like the sound of that, Patches. Sounds like you are having some problems... Hope I am wrong. Regardless, know you,will be missed and are in my prayers as well. Wishing you peace and comfort...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.

Hugs from us Both.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi...Hope you have a wonderful time with your KP contingent. Looking forward to hearing all about your time together and, of course, seeing some photos. :wink:
> 
> I'm off to bed since I've been up since about 3am. Serves me right. I was just telling DH how good I've been sleeping. The body knows............
> 
> Sadly, was just reading that they are catching so many truckers texting while driving in those observation cameras. I know none of the ones I know do that, but a couple here, both 64 yrs. old, were both killed within the last year when they were slammed into by a trucker texting. This was mentioned in the news today because an article has been released showing camera shots of more and more truckers texting and causing accidents. Watch your rear view mirror when you are stopped for sure. Kehinkle, I know there's no way this applies to you, our resident trucker. :thumbup:


DH drives a truck and has a good view of all the people texting in cars. He thinks that part of the investigation of any accident should include am analysis of the people"s phones. If they were in use at time of accident, and additional very hefty fine and definite proof of who was in the wrong....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would have never kept it straight - when did they change? --- sam


I think it was 1971.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, before I hit the sack, here are some photos of the flowers I bought and arranged myself for DH's Birthday.


Gorgeous, nice and bold flowers and colors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The Caspians have the same cord. (I have both) but the Caspians to me do not seem quite as sharp; very good though!


Oh no... That is what I love about their needles..they are fine for lace work...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Sam, we are only 50F.


We had a lovely day today and were up at 68F (20C), but tomorrow it's to rain. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the Caspians are more like the blonde (Sunstruck?) rather than the Harmonies...the Sunstruck just aren't aren't as gradually tapered and sharp as my Harmonies. I know others love their Sunstruck -- I think they work best on projects using cotton and cotton blend yarns...they'll be put to much use once I begin making the market bags I have planned.


well that settles it. Guess I will buy something else for my next set, I want sharp points...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have laws against talking on hand held phones and on texting and the cameras meant to catch traffic violaters are catching these folks too. But on the news last night, they were reporting which of our suburbs are actually writing tickets for it---seems they wanted to be lenient for the first quarter and more warnings vs. tickets were given out in Jan-March -- but the April numbers for tickets have soared and besides safety the towns are gaining some extra revenue.
> 
> I'm not a phone person so it doesn't much apply to me -- but DH is constantly holding and looking at his phone--I hope I've scared him enough that he leaves his phone in his pocket while driving. I made sure his car has the phone through the radio feature where he can just answer the phone by pushing a button---I don't like him even trying to talk and drive...especially when he has DGS with him....that's one thing I really worry about.


Texas doesn't have those laws and it drives me crazy to see DD on her phone ALL the time.... I'm not sure if her car has that. I know my BFF does and it is wonderful.... I really worry about the grands picking up her bad habit. Thankfully, I don't think Rachel can have car in Austin her first year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  I did my exercise last night in the pool. Really over did it and am paying for it today. Felt good to get back to some sort of routine.
> Have a great day as well. Going to be a very long day today.
> Woo Hoo my new freezers have arrived and the butcher called my meat or most of it is ready. Went last night got frozen fruits and vegetables. I am getting a few things back in order.


Yeah! Where are you going to put them? Do you have a garage or big laundry room?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have a very distinctive odour- I notice it on my fingers, unless I wash straight away! We are down now to crumbs- on to Crawfish! Which he also loves! Not so sure about Lock- he has got used to the Alligator ones- easy to find in the grass.


I've missed something. Who is Lock?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


He was trying so hard to make friends!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We do know, but sometimes you just have to go with it and as you said, sleep some other time.
> That looks so good, I have to go get something to eat, starving now. I got caught up on todays exercise and the 3 days I missed, I did cardio sculpt then supreme stretch which just felt so good, then kickin it with Keaira, then meditation yoga, almost fell asleep on that one.  I drank my protein while kickin it, but now I need real food.


You overachiever you! now I really feel like a slug! Theirs is one of those "lost" days for me....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Organization is a good thing. I hate my chest freezer, too hard to find anything so I've decided next year to add an upright, nothing huge just something that I can find what I want or need.


We have an upright, not being used right now. I do like having everything in plain sight and assign a shelf for each type of food. Works great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not realise you had a shop at home! Knew about your Tattoo business but not this one. That is such a pity about all the lost timber, as you say you would never get such a deal again.
> The freezers look very practical- I am constantly loosing stuff in my chest model- not such a problem with uprights! Have you discarded the idea of a walk in freezer?


Tattoo business? Really? I've always wanted a little one, and I do mean little, on back shoulder. Found the perfect parlor named JYNX when in DC but they were closed both times we went by.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sit in the cheap seats at the Mavs game, and for the game last night, I think it was about $33. I couldn't believe the number of people that were on their phones during the game. Why come to the game if you aren't going to watch?


It always amazes me when watching the Stars on TV to see all the people texting or talking....

(Sorry about the loss last night. Fingers crossed for next game.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is lock? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They have a very distinctive odour- I notice it on my fingers, unless I wash straight away! We are down now to crumbs- on to Crawfish! Which he also loves! Not so sure about Lock- he has got used to the Alligator ones- easy to find in the grass.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a grand time. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Linncoln. We are all in our hotel room knitting and sampling a bottle of rose. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you hear that sterling - owner of the clippers has been banned from the nba for life and will no doubt be forced to sell the clippers plus a hefty fine for racist remarks that were recorded and released on the web. very glad to see this - I thought they would just slap his hands. what a racist pig. --- sam


It does have to be 3/4 of owners to vote to force sale.... I hope that happens... I think it will. Racist, for sure. Of course, his moral code is a little lacking anyhow. This was his past mistress he was lecturing.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> On similar lines, when driving past a city cemetery one of my uncles would always say ' here we are at the dead centre of xxxx' :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I felt like I exercised just from reading what you did. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We do know, but sometimes you just have to go with it and as you said, sleep some other time.
> That looks so good, I have to go get something to eat, starving now. I got caught up on todays exercise and the 3 days I missed, I did cardio sculpt then supreme stretch which just felt so good, then kickin it with Keaira, then meditation yoga, almost fell asleep on that one.  I drank my protein while kickin it, but now I need real food.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chest freezers are more economical to run - just remember where you put things and they shouldn't be too hard to find. thing of the exercise bending over the freezer edge. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Organization is a good thing. I hate my chest freezer, too hard to find anything so I've decided next year to add an upright, nothing huge just something that I can find what I want or need.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, will the insurance help replace the wood at today's prices or just at the old price??


It would be great if they did replace it at today's prices. Not sure what they are doing. Most of the wood in not really replaceable as most boards were flawless and a lot of them were 36"x10"x16'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tattoo business? Really? I've always wanted a little one, and I do mean little, on back shoulder. Found the perfect parlor named JYNX when in DC but they were closed both times we went by.....


Wow, that name of the parlor was perfect!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...Do we burn any extra calories reading about what you did????



thewren said:


> I felt like I exercised just from reading what you did. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It would be great if they did replace it at today's prices. Not sure what they are doing. Most of the wood in not really replaceable as most boards were flawless and a lot of them were 36"x10"x16'.


Hopefully you will get some compensation in dollars then.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.
> 
> Hugs from us Both.


HUGS going out to both you and Paul. Yes it is better when they are no longer in pain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, that name of the parlor was perfect!


Yes, we took a picture of the sidewalk placard , but times on the other computer. The GD's were really in to grandma getting ink.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah! Where are you going to put them? Do you have a garage or big laundry room?


they are in the garage for now until I get the barn rebuilt. Laundry room is full of washers and dryers not very big at all. One has been filled with fruits, vegetables and pork. Will have the butcher come get one of the steers for the other freezer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hopefully you will get some compensation in dollars then.


As far as I know we will get something for it just not sure how much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy surrounding both of you - it was good for her to have an easy passing. --- sam



Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.
> 
> Hugs from us Both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that part I found funny - also his wife is sueing him for the return of jewelry and cars - he sounds like a real piece of work. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> It does have to be 3/4 of owners to vote to force sale.... I hope that happens... I think it will. Racist, for sure. Of course, his moral code is a little lacking anyhow. This was his past mistress he was lecturing.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the last five minutes the sky has turned from sunny to black - oh -I just noticed looking out at the sky - the lilacs are budding. just remembered - gary said it was to storm this evening. one can almost see the grass grow - it is so green - yeah. --- sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> June, if you check "Look Inside" on Amazon and go to page 219 it shows the Celtic Knot on the far L side 4 rows down. It is a peachy or salmon color. It might look different because of mine being on a square.


Thanks, I really wasn't interested in the items I saw in the illustrations but I absolutely love your square!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried to use yarndex lately? I've been trying for a while and it shows unavailable.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you hear that sterling - owner of the clippers has been banned from the nba for life and will no doubt be forced to sell the clippers plus a hefty fine for racist remarks that were recorded and released on the web. very glad to see this - I thought they would just slap his hands. what a racist pig. --- sam


From what I understand, Sterling is so rich, that $2 million plus a little more is pocket change to him. I think I heard he was worth over a $1 billion. Probably a lifetime ban will hurt more since even if he won't sell the team, he'll have no say-so about any decisions.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think both dogs would appreciate that!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: On the list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Poledra, wow. That is a lot of exercise in one day. Then again you are tuff, you ride a hog. I think I deserve angel wings for just walking Maya and doing Zumba.
> Daralene, love your squares.
> Gwen, loved video of Sydney.


LOL!! Nah, I'm just determined to get back into my size 12 that I have several pairs of in the closet and am challenging myself to not skip any of my daily burn workouts, so if I miss a day, or in thi case 3, I'm making myself do make up day. lolol... So I have to reeeaaalllly have a good reason to miss a day since I am going to have to do extra next time. 
I think that walking Maya in the desert and then Zumba definitely qualifies you for angel wings, Zumba isn't easy, neither is walking in the desert. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm confused. --- sam


Rep Rows 1-4 until piece measures about 42 in. (106.5 cm) from beginning, end with a Row 2 as the last row you work.

Working Row 3, bind off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sit in the cheap seats at the Mavs game, and for the game last night, I think it was about $33. I couldn't believe the number of people that were on their phones during the game. Why come to the game if you aren't going to watch?


I know, right? It's the same when we would go to concerts at the ampatheater, pay so much for tickets then spend it talking on the phone. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.
> 
> Hugs from us Both.


I'm glad to hear she had a peaceful passing.
Hugs to you both.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Later postings assured us all that the Caspians are nice and sharp and use the same cables as the Harmonies -- go for it and let us know how you like them.



Dreamweaver said:


> well that settles it. Guess I will buy something else for my next set, I want sharp points...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer. 

It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat. 

here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sleep tonight up pretty much the rest of the week.
> You did way better than I did. I goofed off half the day. Did get my protein in though. Had to go get fresh vegetables today. Was out of spinach and kale. Can't wait until the garden is growing better than it is right now. No meditating for me today until later or I would fall asleep.


But boy, it's wet and windy out, I went to go to Marlas before going to knitting and got hailed on, then freezing rain, I can sure feel every muscle I used this morning. :roll: 
I need to go over to Marlas again around 630p to leg dogs out and clean catboxes, will probably run a mop over the living room floor while I'm there too, but when I get home, a hot hot shower is going to be in order, then a glass of wine. 
I almost fell asleep, Wicket couldn't figure out what I was doing though and didn't let me get quite that relaxed, but almost. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I loved my chest freezer it had sections and each one was for a different cut of meat. Te uprights are so much easier to find things in.


Mine's a pretty small one, almost deeper than it is long and just has the sliding basket.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Texas doesn't have those laws and it drives me crazy to see DD on her phone ALL the time.... I'm not sure if her car has that. I know my BFF does and it is wonderful.... I really worry about the grands picking up her bad habit. Thankfully, I don't think Rachel can have car in Austin her first year.


My grandson had an accident a few years ago while he was still in school. It wasn't serious, thank goodness...more of a fender bender but my son checked his phone and found out he'd be on it just seconds before. His dad, my son, warned him that if he used the phone again while driving, he'd take it and the car away for a LONG time. That was about 7 years ago, and even though he's been out of school and college for quite a while, he remembers.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No way I might never have to go into the house if there was a bathroom.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, Pat looks really good. I sure hope all of the tests prove that he is in good health. I'm glad that you had a fun day in Banff. The mountains are beautiful. Prayers still being sent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> that part I found funny - also his wife is sueing him for the return of jewelry and cars - he sounds like a real piece of work. --- sam


I just got home from Banff and it was announced on the US CNN that he had been banned for life from having anything to do with Basketball, he was also fined over 2 million dollars which won't bother him much. The fact that he is banned for life, and has been shown to be a jerk and racist will cause him more problems I would think. He will always be known from now on for what he really is.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Your pictures are so sharp and clear, it's almost like being there. 
You and Pat look so happy and carefree. I'm so glad the weather was nice so you could get away to a favorite spot.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do you buy alligator bites? I will check our pet store and see if they have them - hickory loves treats. --- sam


Petco carries them and also the natural pet store that we go to.  
The name is Louisianna Alligator bites or biscuits.  My dogs have the Louisianna Crawfish crackers right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am also glad that the NBA took a stand!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH drives a truck and has a good view of all the people texting in cars. He thinks that part of the investigation of any accident should include am analysis of the people"s phones. If they were in use at time of accident, and additional very hefty fine and definite proof of who was in the wrong....


As far as I know, they do investigate. When my DD1 flipped her car a couple winters ago, the police had her phone. She thought she had lost it in the field she went in. She had been talking on the phone shortly before but not at the time. It is illegal for CDL drivers to not have a hands free device in all states but not all states make it illegal for regular motorists who talk on their phone. Most states do ban texting. But I see it all the time, too. I am guilty of it occasionally but try to do it quickly and safely using the talk function.

Our instant messaging format (Qualcomm) shuts us out of it while the vehicle is moving. It does have a talk function that will tell us the messages but it sometimes comes on by itself and is annoying.

Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


So glad that you have had such a good relaxing day. It shows in your faces that you enjoyed yourselves and it did you both a lot of good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still in Marshall and no load. Going to head home and just take the rest of the week off. I think the storms must be affecting the movement of freight.
> 
> Sam, if you want to catch coffee or lunch on Wednesday or early Thursday, let me know.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip home Kathy, enjoy your long weekend. 
David is headed to St. Paul, MN to deliver tomorrow afternoon, then picks up in Hastings :?: , MN, outside St. Paul, then he's delivering somewhere in Michigan. lol... He has no idea _where_ in Michigan though. After that, no clue what or where he is doing or going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Silverowl said:



> Hello everyone,
> 
> Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.
> 
> Hugs from us Both.


Giant hugs back to you both.n


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Patches39
You are all much loved. :-D[/quote said:


> As are you, dear Patches. Have safe travel and pleasantdays.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You overachiever you! now I really feel like a slug! Theirs is one of those "lost" days for me....


LOL! Just have a glass of wine and consider that bicep curls. 
Just be sure to alternate arms. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I felt like I exercised just from reading what you did. --- sam


 :lol: If it works for you, it works for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are all wonderful pictures Especially the last 2! So glad you and Pat are feeling more at ease. Keep us posted when you do speak to the doctor. Prayers still surrounding you.


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> chest freezers are more economical to run - just remember where you put things and they shouldn't be too hard to find. thing of the exercise bending over the freezer edge. --- sam


LOL! Mine is so small that remembering where you put htings doesn't work as it just all falls together, I tried that before. It's really a small chest, not the smallest, but close.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poledra...Do we burn any extra calories reading about what you did????


 :thumbup: That thought has good merit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Gorgeous scenery and you and Pat look equally gorgeous. You do look so much more relaxed. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up again, so I'm off to knit. Have a great evening all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well that is rather hard to avoid all them- they will be working hard to keep the house clean I guess. Any pets?


They dont have any we have two of each


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it home and relaxing with the family.

Shirley, great photos and you two look so good. 

Silverowl, sorry for your loss but at least she went peacefully. Hugs and prayers to you and Paul.

Off to knit some, shower and bed. Have a great one!

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, lovely pics ESP. Of you annd Pat. Glad worriy level down.
Poledra, you are so funny. I just brought little five pound weights inside. Planning to get rid of "Irish Lace" flounce on underarms. Don't drink alcohol but will give myself points for raising coffee or water glass alternately.
Jynx, I spent most of day in bed, lost day also. But did walk Maya and copy down directions to hotel in Richmond, CA.. My friend Pat and I are going to Pema Chodron workshop Fri-Sun. Well have dinner with my son Sat. Night.
Were going to see DD Amy too. But she has been invited to go to a psychiatric conference in NY. Well see her first week in June for DGD graduation.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer, loved the pix of Banff-- so glad you two got a relaxing day-- might be just what you need. Good luck and prayers on the medical stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But boy, it's wet and windy out, I went to go to Marlas before going to knitting and got hailed on, then freezing rain, I can sure feel every muscle I used this morning. :roll:
> I need to go over to Marlas again around 630p to leg dogs out and clean catboxes, will probably run a mop over the living room floor while I'm there too, but when I get home, a hot hot shower is going to be in order, then a glass of wine.
> I almost fell asleep, Wicket couldn't figure out what I was doing though and didn't let me get quite that relaxed, but almost. :lol:


It is wet and windy here too. Awful, was getting blown all over the road a little bit ago. NOt fun driving at all, so glad I'm not in a big rig today. The rain was bitter cold this after noon too, nothing romantic about it at all. I feel every muscle from last night.Going to soak in the hot tub for a bit. I'm having a glass of the Sangria that Sam posted. mmmmm :thumbup: :thumbup: A friend says I should blend the fruit up in my smoothies. :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.
> 
> Hugs from us Both.


I suspect that Mum was comforted by the two of you being there in her last days. Peace to you both.Please remember that 'joy comes in the morning.'

Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Patches, travel safely and know that we'll be thinking of you.

Gwen, I loved the video of Sydney. It did seem that he wanted that "other" pup to come out and play.  

And Shirley, it was a pleasure to see your photos from today's picnic trip. I know Mt. Rundle is special to you and Pat, and its positive effect shows in both your faces.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, as usual lately, I've gotten behind. I see that Serena is doing well, that's great, I bet Mom is sleeping a lot better now.
I see there are losses and sickness, sad to hear that. I've been studying for my Master Gardener's exam and all day today I would be reading a paper and fall asleep with it in my hand! Silly, I must need the sleep or something because it isn't boring. 
We've mowed the lawn already and part of it will need it again. It rained all day with a cool wind,I think we're supposed to get some storms maybe. I'm sure sad to hear of the tornado damage ad lives lost. I hope it dies out before it causes any more damage!
I've been working on my afghan square some more. I'll probably get one made unless I get faster. I'm going to at least follow Julie's workshop because the Guernsey is so nice looking with all the patterns in it.
I will stop back in later or tomorrow right now I have to look up some more stuff. Take care everybody. nittergma


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Just have a glass of wine and consider that bicep curls.
> Just be sure to alternate arms. :lol:


I like that will have to remember it when I'm too tired to exercise. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it home and relaxing with the family.
> 
> Shirley, great photos and you two look so good.
> 
> ...


Glad yo made it home safely. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just started taking Butterburr and it seems to be helping my allergies, I'll let you know how it goes after I've been taking it more than a few days.


What is butterburr and where did you find it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow - have to say that autopsy is quick compared to over here. The friend we lost last year was buried 2 weeks after she died, only because her husband or one of the sons had a friend who could push her ahead of some others. It could have been a month otherwise.
> 
> Again, hugs and support to everyone.


That is a long time! A week is long here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Purl2diva!

Sympathies to Silverowl and Paul.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you feeling better, Dawn?



Pup lover said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Purl2diva!
> 
> Sympathies to Silverowl and Paul.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Silverowl wrote:
Hello everyone,

Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.

Hugs from us Both.
________________________________________

Sincere condolences. Glad she is no longer in pain and I know that helps. Prayers now for both of you as you grieve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, we took a picture of the sidewalk placard , but times on the other computer. The GD's were really in to grandma getting ink.....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: The hippest grandma in town with or without a tat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, I really wasn't interested in the items I saw in the illustrations but I absolutely love your square!
> Junek


Thank you. I hope you found the one you wanted. It is in the book on another page with its directions and chart for putting together. Bigger photos than the one on the "Look Inside."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sydney last night


HE IS beautiful - look at those paws he is going to be a BIG boy. What fun he must be for you. you are really enjoying him aren'tyou.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


What a beautiful place to spend some special moments together. You both look so happy. Beautiful couple. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> But boy, it's wet and windy out, I went to go to Marlas before going to knitting and got hailed on, then freezing rain, I can sure feel every muscle I used this morning. :roll:
> I need to go over to Marlas again around 630p to leg dogs out and clean catboxes, will probably run a mop over the living room floor while I'm there too, but when I get home, a hot hot shower is going to be in order, then a glass of wine.
> I almost fell asleep, Wicket couldn't figure out what I was doing though and didn't let me get quite that relaxed, but almost. :lol:


Oh my, that wasn't nice weather at all and no fun with achy muscles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> they are in the garage for now until I get the barn rebuilt. Laundry room is full of washers and dryers not very big at all. One has been filled with fruits, vegetables and pork. Will have the butcher come get one of the steers for the other freezer.


mine is in the garage too. I needed shelving space in the small utility room. Plural on the washers and dryers... I guess you do run a bit of a bed and breakfast will all the people in and out of your place....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> that part I found funny - also his wife is sueing him for the return of jewelry and cars - he sounds like a real piece of work. --- sam


Now THAT is funny... Hope she gets every single thing and then a nice divorce settlement...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> in the last five minutes the sky has turned from sunny to black - oh -I just noticed looking out at the sky - the lilacs are budding. just remembered - gary said it was to storm this evening. one can almost see the grass grow - it is so green - yeah. --- sam


Lilacs.... I sure miss that smell and love the flowers.....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Banff, Shirley, but the best-looking ones were of you and Pat. Glad to see you both looking well and relaxed.

We are praying and lifting you both up for strength and peace.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

OOOOOOOPs!!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Such a beautiful spot.... I know how much it means to you both and you both look great and relaxed. A much needed diversion..... (My brother honeymooned at that hotel many years ago... I would love to see it in person..)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy...Glad you got home safely.

Sassafras...Wondered if the Pema Chodron Conference was coming up soon. Have a great time and safe journey along with seeing your son.

Caren...Same weather here. This morning the leaves on the deck were blowing around and around in a small circle.

Nittergma...Wishing you all the best on your gardener's exam!

Poledra...Heard butterbur was good for migraines too????

Designer...What fun it would be to visit that hotel someday and stay there. Beautiful and has to be HUGE!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My grandson had an accident a few years ago while he was still in school. It wasn't serious, thank goodness...more of a fender bender but my son checked his phone and found out he'd be on it just seconds before. His dad, my son, warned him that if he used the phone again while driving, he'd take it and the car away for a LONG time. That was about 7 years ago, and even though he's been out of school and college for quite a while, he remembers.
> Junek


Good for him... I think it is the first thing that should be checked and count against you, just like a ticket or drunk driving. It is just as dangerous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got home from Banff and it was announced on the US CNN that he had been banned for life from having anything to do with Basketball, he was also fined over 2 million dollars which won't bother him much. The fact that he is banned for life, and has been shown to be a jerk and racist will cause him more problems I would think. He will always be known from now on for what he really is.


I suppose he won't be getting the award from the NAACP that he was scheduled for this week!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Just have a glass of wine and consider that bicep curls.
> Just be sure to alternate arms. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, I spent most of day in bed, lost day also. But did walk Maya and copy down directions to hotel in Richmond, CA.. My friend Pat and I are going to Pema Chodron workshop Fri-Sun. Well have dinner with my son Sat. Night.
> Were going to see DD Amy too. But she has been invited to go to a psychiatric conference in NY. Well see her first week in June for DGD graduation.


I think we all need some "me" time every once in awhile.

The workshop sounds very interesting. I know I would enjoy it. too bad about DD being out of town, but June is coming much too fast... My GD will graduate on the 12th.... The young one has a birthday next week, 14... How time flies. What to get a 14 year old.... Maybe something really little and some money for her trip to Germany....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been studying for my Master Gardener's exam and all day today I would be reading a paper and fall asleep with it in my hand! Silly, I must need the sleep or something because it isn't boring.
> 
> I've been working on my afghan square some more. I'll probably get one made unless I get faster.


Wish you could come Master my garden.... You would think that, with DH working at a nursery, I would have a great one. He doesn't even know the name of most flowers, just how to get them from point A to point B.

I have procrastinated on the squares long enough to be panicking now, I SHOULD be sitting in chair knitting instead of on computer....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: The hippest grandma in town with or without a tat.


It is kind of a running joke because their dad and I had agreed to get one 20 years ago, when he turned 30.... Guess who chickened out???? (Guess he isn't great with needles either and really questioned the sanitary conditions of most parlors.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and off to try to beat DD at the computer dice game. (Finally figured out I could SAVE some of the dice for m roll to roll. DUH.... Maybe now I can beat her....)

It is going to be cooler tomorrow so guess I'll put on sweats and get the rest of the flowers planted... Still so much to do with the pool.... (DH is too busy playing with his new woodworking toy) and lots of trimming and such, but need to get the flats gone before they dry out.... Can't keep them wet enough with all this wind....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Very late for my bed time-- busy setting up the next quilt class for Sr Center. It needs to go up tomorrow as we are having an open house and that is good advertising. Sleep tight, folks. Tonight I'm on my new, custom-sized mattress for my antique bed! Hooray!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Glad to hear you are not so worried. Hope all is well when you speak to the doctor. Love, love, love your photos! I hope we have clear skies like that when we are there. Love those mountain views. Great shots of you and Pat too. Do hope I get to meet you. Not long till we leave now - counting down the weeks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I just saw on the morning news that a woman had been posting "selfies" to her Facebook page just a few seconds before she was killed in an accident. I wish someone would invent a device that would block a cell phone if someone were behind the wheel of a car. We have a law in VA against texting while driving but even if a person is talking on a phone, their attraction is not on driving.
> MY DS and her DH are always on the phone while driving and I'm so afraid the habit will get them and someone else killed.
> Junek


I have used hands free when receiving a call but I have yet to work out how they can even read driving never mind text or facebook or anything. Everytime I hear of something like this, I scratch my head wondering how they do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I tried to read & catch up but still only to pg 70 & time for bed.
Kate, hope you have a great rip to Florida, I want to go there sometime but haven't talked Delbert not it yet.
Daralene, your KAP squares are beautiful, sure make mine look plain.
Love the sunflower bouquet, I grow them every summer in my garden.
Patches, hope you have safe travels.
Julie, glad your workshop is going well, when things get back to normal here I will have to check it out.
My brother is doing better, he has been staying with us, he lives on an acreage about 25 miles from here, but he went home today. My SILs crazy family say they cannot get here by Saturday so funeral has been moved til Tuesday, my brother needs to get the funeral over & try to get back to some semblance of normal. Her sister was living near here & her husband died, the family made them put the funeral off to give more time to come, in the end none of them showed up I sure hope they don't do that to my brother. Her mom is still alive & is supposed to be coming by bus, the others are supposed to be flying, takes maybe 16 hrs by bus but only 2.5 hrs to fly, not sure why they need 10 days to get here.
I got the last of my plants transplanted today & a hoody done for the GD, want to get all my " indoor" projects done before the "outside" work starts.it was beautiful here today & hopefully will be nice enough to get in the garden within a week.
Jinx, when you get all your tires n the garden will you please post a photo, sounds interesting.

Betty & Gwen, I hope the tornados are staying away from your area.scary stuff on the news.
I'm sure there was more I wanted to say but can't think f them just now, night all.
Hopefully I can catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've missed something. Who is Lock?


Lock is the Collie X next door- Ringo spends a lot of his time eyeing him up through the back fence.

For Sam as well as Jynx!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes Sam, which makes the maths so easy nowadays. When I was in school there were 12 pennies in a shilling and 20 shillings in a pound. Not forgetting all the coins - halfpenny, penny, threepenny, sixpence, shilling, florin and half crown, as well as 10 shilling notes, £1, £5, £10 and £20 notes!


And wasn't that fun adding them up?! I had a year or two of learning to add them up before we changed to decimal. And of course the Guinea-which was some odd amount that I can't remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Well, as usual lately, I've gotten behind. I see that Serena is doing well, that's great, I bet Mom is sleeping a lot better now.
> I see there are losses and sickness, sad to hear that. I've been studying for my Master Gardener's exam and all day today I would be reading a paper and fall asleep with it in my hand! Silly, I must need the sleep or something because it isn't boring.
> We've mowed the lawn already and part of it will need it again. It rained all day with a cool wind,I think we're supposed to get some storms maybe. I'm sure sad to hear of the tornado damage ad lives lost. I hope it dies out before it causes any more damage!
> I've been working on my afghan square some more. I'll probably get one made unless I get faster. I'm going to at least follow Julie's workshop because the Guernsey is so nice looking with all the patterns in it.
> I will stop back in later or tomorrow right now I have to look up some more stuff. Take care everybody. nittergma


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When you first mentioned rebuilding and talked of everything you lost, I hoped there was some way you could have that safeguard. Especially since you also use it for storage of so much...even freezers with so much food.
> Junek


What would be the possibility of 1000 gallon tank with pump and electric trigger Caren, to protect the barn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I just saw on the morning news that a woman had been posting "selfies" to her Facebook page just a few seconds before she was killed in an accident. I wish someone would invent a device that would block a cell phone if someone were behind the wheel of a car. We have a law in VA against texting while driving but even if a person is talking on a phone, their attraction is not on driving.
> MY DS and her DH are always on the phone while driving and I'm so afraid the habit will get them and someone else killed.
> Junek


We aren't allowed to use mobile phones for anything while we are driving unless we can do it handfreees.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite some hotel - I hope they have people that can help you find your room - goodness it is big. great pictures of you and pat - you guys make me smile. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure one can safely text while driving regardless of how quickly it is done - mho only. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> As far as I know, they do investigate. When my DD1 flipped her car a couple winters ago, the police had her phone. She thought she had lost it in the field she went in. She had been talking on the phone shortly before but not at the time. It is illegal for CDL drivers to not have a hands free device in all states but not all states make it illegal for regular motorists who talk on their phone. Most states do ban texting. But I see it all the time, too. I am guilty of it occasionally but try to do it quickly and safely using the talk function.
> 
> Our instant messaging format (Qualcomm) shuts us out of it while the vehicle is moving. It does have a talk function that will tell us the messages but it sometimes comes on by itself and is annoying.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> And wasn't that fun adding them up?! I had a year or two of learning to add them up before we changed to decimal. And of course the Guinea-which was some odd amount that I can't remember.


A Guinea was the same number of shillings as pounds, became fun when you got to 20 Guineas or over as that was £ 20 and 20 shillings , as 20 shillings made £1 it was really £21, etc. A bit like pricing things as £ 20.99 to try to make it seem less expensive than saying £21minus 1p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to be kidding - he was getting an award from them. -- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I suppose he won't be getting the award from the NAACP that he was scheduled for this week!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I am off to bed - Kathy and I are going out for coffee tomorrow afternoon - I need to be bright eyed and bushy tailed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I GUESS they are different. Reminds me of Grandmother's Flower Garden in quilting. Great colors. Please share pattern source. I think those look like a rally interesting and fun knit and look at all the little bits and pieces of sock yarn you came utilize....
> 
> EDIT.. Well, maybe not. Looking closer, it does look like a wonderful variegated.


Your edit is correct. Regia Kaffe Fassett Design Line (happens to even be the yarn used in the book- different colour though. Had it in my stash and the repeats suited the pattern so well figured I would use it)

In fact here is the yarn started on a sock which I decided was too boring so will frog for the second hexagon sock. And the hexagon sock in progress just for comparison. And I almost forgged the first sock before i started but decided to start knitting first instead!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I felt like I exercised just from reading what you did. --- sam


Me too, Poledra! I wonder if it will work ..........( just reading about exercise)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad the dog his. I suppose they wanted him quiet but all they probably had to do was be nice a pet him...... (I had a lighter like tat many moons ago.)


Not entirely sure about that - Sooty was a chihauhau more scared of his own shadow but if they had cornered him ????? So glad I didn't find him injured. Got to work 2 hours late that night, but understanding boss.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Good to hear that you are both a bit less worried and able to enjoy your trip to Banff. The photos are stunning, and I can hardly wait to see everything for myself. Thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think we all need some "me" time every once in awhile.
> 
> The workshop sounds very interesting. I know I would enjoy it. too bad about DD being out of town, but June is coming much too fast... My GD will graduate on the 12th.... The young one has a birthday next week, 14... How time flies. What to get a 14 year old.... Maybe something really little and some money for her trip to Germany....


  What about new ear buds for her music and games machines?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


It was on the news here down under. Haven't heard any reason behind it yet. What a way to ruin his life before he is grown.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Perfect for wearing to the races! Hope those are in the same book. Look terrific.


No the Entrelac socks are in Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting by Rosemary Drysdale. THough now that I come to think of it there is a pattern in the Living outside the sox for entrelac socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Paul and I thank you all for prayers and hugs. Mum passed peacefully in the end and is no longer in pain and we could ask for nothing more.
> 
> Hugs from us Both.


Glad the ending was peaceful for her-another answered prayer. contineing to prayer for you both as you deal with the various issues that will arise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


It's such a beutiful looking area. And you both look so happy, glad you are feeling more relaxed about things for now. Good to be able to leave the worrying until you know if you need to or not (though not easy and takes time)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> They dont have any we have two of each


Does he s[end much time with you? And does he need to avoid them or are using the meds to try to deal with the problem?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And wasn't that fun adding them up?! I had a year or two of learning to add them up before we changed to decimal. And of course the Guinea-which was some odd amount that I can't remember.


A guinea was 21 shillings or £1 and 1 shilling. There were also farthings which were 4 to a penny, but they were before my time, not that that stopped them appearing in our maths books! Adding up was difficult, but it was multiplying that I hated....multiply the half pennies & divide by 2 to get pennies, multiply the pennies & divide by 12 to get shillings, multiply the shillings and divide by 20 to get pounds, then onto the next sum....aaargh, takes me back! :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Hello Shirley. So good to see you and Pat having a relaxing day out amid such glorious scenery. I'm sure it did both of you the world of good. I'm so pleased you are a little less worried and hope that when you do speak to the doctor he is able to reassure you both and have a positive treatment plan if necessary. My thoughts are with you both. 
PS. Your jacket looks great!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren...Same weather here. This morning the leaves on the deck were blowing around and around in a small circle.


Yesterday I was walking down the road and watching the leaves being blown along, came to a corner and the leaves all turned and went down the side road. On the other side of the road as I continued in a straigh line there were no leaves they had all turned the corner.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer - Great photos Shirley! So glad you both got to make your trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm cooking a meal that Handy Family posted in January- looking good at this point. David is wanting to know when we can eat. He is hungry- the problem I have as I pointed out to him is that as he can arrive home at anytime between 4.30 and 8 wanting tea I'm not clever enough to do this. Guess he gets spoiled as so often we have leftovers that it doesn't matter what time he turns up because it just needs heating up in the microwave. But as tonight it was a 4.40 arrival I failed. And as she gave no times I had no idea how long it would take anyway. She does say to leave it to sit for 1 hour but think might need to leave that step out. And anyway it would get cold in that time and I like my meals nice and hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I suppose he won't be getting the award from the NAACP that he was scheduled for this week!!!!


After all this info on the guy I will need to go back and read the article in the paper I started to read and decided not to bother with.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> And wasn't that fun adding them up?! I had a year or two of learning to add them up before we changed to decimal. And of course the Guinea-which was some odd amount that I can't remember.


A Guinea was one pound and one shilling. Not sure how it all started but I believe race horses are still sold in guineas - usually several thousand guineas! Don't know how they work that out when it comes to writing the cheque!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My brother is doing better, he has been staying with us, he lives on an acreage about 25 miles from here, but he went home today. My SILs crazy family say they cannot get here by Saturday so funeral has been moved til Tuesday, my brother needs to get the funeral over & try to get back to some semblance of normal. .


We had this when one of my sisters died- her funeral was just over two weeks after she died (so while she died three weeks before another sister the funerals were two weeks apart-less one hour and in the same chapel). But one sibling was in remote China and could only travel back to his home (in China) by train and bus; and another sibling was hiking in South American mountains. Next time though the brother is China was in his normal place and easy to get home. So less than a week for the second sister.
But the funeral really is important-it seems that somehow after that you do begin to get back to some degree of normality (or what will become normal)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> A Guinea was one pound and one shilling. Not sure how it all started but I believe race horses are still sold in guineas - usually several thousand guineas! Don't know how they work that out when it comes to writing the cheque!


If I had had to say that was what I would have said. It would be rather difficult these days to write a cheque for guineas. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_(British_coin) for info re the value of it. the next bit is quoted from this item

It is still quoted in the pricing and sale of livestock at auction and racehorses, where the purchaser will pay in guineas but the seller will receive payment in an equal number of pounds. The difference (5p in each guinea) is traditionally the auctioneer's commission. Many major horse races in Great Britain, Ireland, Canada, New Zealand and Australia bear names ending in "1,000 Guineas" or "2,000 Guineas", even though the nominal values of their purses today are much higher than the £1,050 or £2,100 suggested by their names.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


Yes, I've been following this story. She sounded like a very popular and well loved teacher, and so close to retirement. I think it has sent shock waves through a whole community. I hope the boy they have arrested gets the help he so obviously needs. A very sad story.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> If I had had to say that was what I would have said. It would be rather difficult these days to write a cheque for guineas.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_(British_coin) for info re the value of it. the next bit is quoted from this item
> 
> It is still quoted in the pricing and sale of livestock at auction and racehorses, where the purchaser will pay in guineas but the seller will receive payment in an equal number of pounds. The difference (5p in each guinea) is traditionally the auctioneer's commission. Many major horse races in Great Britain, Ireland, Canada, New Zealand and Australia bear names ending in "1,000 Guineas" or "2,000 Guineas", even though the nominal values of their purses today are much higher than the £1,050 or £2,100 suggested by their names.


Thanks Darowil. It got me thinking too. I was just about to google it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> A Guinea was the same number of shillings as pounds, became fun when you got to 20 Guineas or over as that was £ 20 and 20 shillings , as 20 shillings made £1 it was really £21, etc. A bit like pricing things as £ 20.99 to try to make it seem less expensive than saying £21minus 1p.


Sneaky


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Darowil. It got me thinking too. I was just about to google it!


Maryanne and I were wondering whether other languages use google or have a different term. Indoneisan for mouse (computer type) is mouse simply carried stright over from English with no changes, computer is pronounced the same but spelt komputer (because c is always pronounced ch) so maybe they do the same with goggle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A guinea was 21 shillings or £1 and 1 shilling. There were also farthings which were 4 to a penny, but they were before my time, not that that stopped them appearing in our maths books! Adding up was difficult, but it was multiplying that I hated....multiply the half pennies & divide by 2 to get pennies, multiply the pennies & divide by 12 to get shillings, multiply the shillings and divide by 20 to get pounds, then onto the next sum....aaargh, takes me back! :shock:


I think we still had farthings (but not common), hapennies (?sp) of course (which were half a penny). Didn't get as far as needing to multiply as we went decimal just before I turned 10 so grade 5. THough some of that was needed to add them up as needed to be able to work out how many shillings in say 42 pennies. What a crazy system it was.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:



> I think we still had farthings (but not common), hapennies (?sp) of course (which were half a penny). Didn't get as far as needing to multiply as we went decimal just before I turned 10 so grade 5. THough some of that was needed to add them up as needed to be able to work out how many shillings in say 42 pennies. What a crazy system it was.


I remember my Grandmother putting silver threepenny bits in the Christmas pudding. Tiny little coins which I don't think were used in general currency then. Anyone that had one in their portion of pudding got paid with an ordinary threepenny piece and the silver ones collected up and used again next year!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember my Grandmother putting silver threepenny bits in the Christmas pudding. Tiny little coins which I don't think were used in general currency then. Anyone that had one in their portion of pudding got paid with an ordinary threepenny piece and the silver ones collected up and used again next year!


We used threepenny bits (though don't actually remeber Mum dping it- her excuse was that the younger ones might swallow them I think) but then when we went decimal we were told the new coins couldn't be cooked in the puds safely so for most people the tradition faded away. My MIL always used to sneak some in when cutting the put, though for some reason the only ones who got them were kids her disabled son and visitors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish you could come Master my garden.... You would think that, with DH working at a nursery, I would have a great one. He doesn't even know the name of most flowers, just how to get them from point A to point B.
> 
> I have procrastinated on the squares long enough to be panicking now, I SHOULD be sitting in chair knitting instead of on computer....


I know exactly what you and Sassafras mean. Not gotten much done at all yesterday but up now and got the dishes done and a load of wash going. Hope I get more accomplished today. Have to drive DH to work today so he can get the car that is being worked on. Thank goodness not too expensive. No trouble getting up to do this as I've been up since 3:30 am. :shock: Do hope I get that square of mine sewn today. That is funny that DH works in a nursery and doesn't know names of the flowers, etc. I asked DH to get me some daffodils once and he had to ask me what they were. He came home with silk ones. LOL Didn't know they weren't real. Gotta luv 'em. Sure wish Nittergma could help me with my garden too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is kind of a running joke because their dad and I had agreed to get one 20 years ago, when he turned 30.... Guess who chickened out???? (Guess he isn't great with needles either and really questioned the sanitary conditions of most parlors.)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And I'm guessing it wasn't you. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very late for my bed time-- busy setting up the next quilt class for Sr Center. It needs to go up tomorrow as we are having an open house and that is good advertising. Sleep tight, folks. Tonight I'm on my new, custom-sized mattress for my antique bed! Hooray!


How I wish I was closer to come to your quilt classes. I've done some but sure would need a refresher.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> We used threepenny bits (though don't actually remeber Mum dping it- her excuse was that the younger ones might swallow them I think) but then when we went decimal we were told the new coins couldn't be cooked in the puds safely so for most people the tradition faded away. My MIL always used to sneak some in when cutting the put, though for some reason the only ones who got them were kids her disabled son and visitors.


This is what happened as I grew up. 5 cent pieces were put into the pudding after it was cut for us kids to find. Not sure how come we didn't bust teeth on them, these days DSF still does it with my nieces although their pieces have to be quite big to hide the 20 cent pieces.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, your trip to the mountains was good medicine for both of you. Boy, do you both look wonderful in those photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have used hands free when receiving a call but I have yet to work out how they can even read driving never mind text or facebook or anything. Everytime I hear of something like this, I scratch my head wondering how they do it.


We already had a no talking on the phone law so I was shocked when we had to pass a law about no texting. DUH Texting takes even more attention so if we can't talk one would seem to know that they can't text, but guess it has to be spelled out. We lost 5 young graduation high school girls a few years back from our town. They were driving to the Finger Lakes where one had a family cottage and the driver was texting. Guess they were all on phones talking to friends and the car went off the edge of the road, over corrected and went head on into a big semi. They were all gone in a second but the phone told the story. Our town still remembers this each year and it will probably never be forgotten during our lifetime.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie...So sorry to hear about all the complications with relatives coming for the funeral. It really makes it difficult. Happens so much with families now living so far apart. I do hope you are still taking it easy with your arm. I know you are not supposed to lift over 2 lbs. for 3 months, which I think puts you into June? Are you being good with so much going on???? Hope brother is doing ok. How nice that he came to stay with you and wasn't alone. Know it wasn't easy but a real act of love in action. Hugs for all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your edit is correct. Regia Kaffe Fassett Design Line (happens to even be the yarn used in the book- different colour though. Had it in my stash and the repeats suited the pattern so well figured I would use it)
> 
> In fact here is the yarn started on a sock which I decided was too boring so will frog for the second hexagon sock. And the hexagon sock in progress just for comparison. And I almost forgged the first sock before i started but decided to start knitting first instead!


Love that yarn and even love the sock you are frogging, but I am sure the hexagons are more fun. Can't wait to see the outcome. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


This was on the computer International News. So sad. I will be glad when DH can retire. It is a scary world out there and DH is not an easy grader, which could lead to problems. At least most of his students seem to be talented and hard workers so it isn't a huge problem unless he has one that just relies on his talent and doesn't think he has to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This weeks diversion: a piece of fluff for a friend
and progress on the cream Guernsey for the DGD. Completed gusset for the sleeve, and on the way down to the cuff.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I am thinking of doing your recipe for this if I can find the Zatar. It sounds so good. I might try the Indian grocery store if the foreign section in our grocery doesn't have it.

Lebanese Chopped Salad with Chickpeas

Zaatar is my secret weapon for giving the salad a toasted, earthy flavor that really makes it stand out. If youve never tried zaatar before, its a popular Middle Eastern spice blend made with thyme, sumac, toasted sesame seeds and other spices. You can make it yourself but my family has always loved Ziyads green zaatar.

While Im not strictly gluten free, I often suggest recipes like this to people navigating a gluten free lifestyle. There is nothing about this dish that makes you feel deprived. Satisfying on its own, you can always add grilled chicken or beef shawarma on top for even more protein. Serves: 4
A fun twist on tabbouleh, this Lebanese chopped salad with chickpeas is bursting with fresh flavors and packed with protein.

Ingredients

1 can chickpeas  drained and rinsed
2 roma tomatoes  diced
½ cup diced cucumber
½ cup diced red pepper
½ cup diced red onion
¼ cup minced parsley
¼ cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon dried mint or 2 tablespoons fresh mint
1 tablespoon zaatar
1 garlic clove  grated
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper

Instructions

Place all ingredients in a large bowl and toss well to combine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weeks diversion: a piece of fluff for a friend
> and progress on the cream Guernsey for the DGD. Completed gusset for the sleeve, and on the way down to the cuff.


Great piece of fluff for a lucky friend. :thumbup:

Yes, you sure are making progress. Can't get over the knitting coming out of your place. Fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yesterday I was walking down the road and watching the leaves being blown along, came to a corner and the leaves all turned and went down the side road. On the other side of the road as I continued in a straigh line there were no leaves they had all turned the corner.


Wow, that was some tricky wind for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy GreatBend where it is 5c/41f at 07:08. It rained all night, the wind has been blowing relentlessly all night and still going. I will be out and about this morning, will try to catch up later. 

Today's coffee and an interesting bit of information about kale. 

Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> That makes life easier for all concerned! She sounds like she is less hassle out than she was in! How is DD going? Serena clearly has not got your colds as yet.


DD is going pretty good. She is so good with Serena... confident.
The only thing she asks me about really is she likes me to stay in bathroom when she baths her... I dont do anything, just watch. She loves her bath... so cute.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sam, I am thinking of doing your recipe for this if I can find the Zatar. It sounds so good. I might try the Indian grocery store if the foreign section in our grocery doesn't have it.
> 
> I make something similar without the Zatar and it is still very good. Sometimes I add a can of tuna. Fresh lemon juice is delicious but in a pinch I've used the bottled kind. (I actually can get Zatar...we have a wonderful Lebanese carryout/grocer which sells it). I love their stuffed grape leaves...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I've enjoyed the explanations of British money. I was always a little confused when I read children's books...but I remember figuring out that a guinea was a generous amount...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I've enjoyed the explanations of British money. I was always a little confused when I read children's books...but I remember figuring out that a guinea was a generous amount...


Was reminded that we just watched Saving Mr. Banks, about P.L. Travers, the author of the Mary Poppins books. The setting shifted from Australia, to London, to California. An interesting but rather sad story...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so much fun watching new Moms with their babies---SugarSugar, so glad that DD is doing so well with Serena.

Shirley & Pat - would love to come up there to visit that area - your photos of the scenery and the photos of the two of you make it look like the most peaceful place on earth. Hugs and prayers to the two of you.

More storms last night and kind of gray this a.m. It's supposed to be cloudy all day today and tomorrow with possibly some sunshine for Saturday and Sunday.

Love the photo information on kale -- need to get more of it in our diets -- we do eat it every other week or so, but will return to smoothies next week--we bought the Nutri-bullet blender system when it was on sale at Costco because DH wanted to start making protein shakes --- he hasn't made any yet---guess he meant he wanted me to make him protein shakes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Silverowl and Paul --- my deepest sympathies. Many prayers and hugs coming your way.


From me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How horrible! Prayers for the entire community.


TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - that is pretty good for a new born. how are things between you and daughter now that the baby is here. have you seen the mil yet? --- sam


Mostly DD has been good with me.. only couple of attitude remarks coming my way and I just stay calm and say whatever or yep or similar. The big thing is I stay calm.... cant be bothered biting back and she doesnt like that. Yep mil has been most days and sometimes more than once a day. She is ok I guess but she does hover over DD which she hates.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> My squares are finally getting there. One finished with beads in center and the next finally adjusted so that the Celtic knot is in a circle instead of the square the way I had it before. I like it much better. Must sew it down yet but talked with Julie about how to deal with the too long icords and now I can finish it.


Oh WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> some of these yarns have fantastic colour combinations- but at $17 a ball I find them a bit beyond my means usually!


 :shock: Good heavens, that's pricey!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really high winds today; 40 mph


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 55. I thought I would be able to spend a bit more time on here tonight, but no. Cant stay awake. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have used hands free when receiving a call but I have yet to work out how they can even read driving never mind text or facebook or anything. Everytime I hear of something like this, I scratch my head wondering how they do it.


Before cell phones, I saw someone driving on one of our busiest streets with a newspaper spread across his steering wheel and was reading while driving!! I've also 
seen people brushing their teeth and another one shaving. And all were on busy city streets during rush hour. Seems like distracted driving is nothing new, just a different distraction!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to be kidding - he was getting an award from them. -- sam


And now he's not! Sterling and award..
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


Horrible! It seems as if schools are more dangerous than the streets. It happens too often in this country.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.
Daralene, thank you for recipe. I bought za'tar and haven't used it. Will see if I have canned chickpeas in house. If not I'll cook some up. Can always use leftover in salads.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such a beautiful spot.... I know how much it means to you both and you both look great and relaxed. A much needed diversion..... (My brother honeymooned at that hotel many years ago... I would love to see it in person..)


It is world renowned -- not as modern as some of the new ones. It has the most wonderful carpets, and furniture --- It was built by the Railroad (not sure which) many many years ago -- and is where the Queen Stays and all the Royal Family. It is a wonderful picture -- it sits in the valley of the bow river, and when the sun hits it is is glorious. We were standing on a lookout on Tunnel mountain and took the picture from there. There is another one - Chateau Lake Louise Nicho - where you will be staying when you come to the area -- it is not quite as much a castle but the inside is wonderful. I hope you get a room with a view of Lake Louise. That is one of the most wonderful views in the Canadian Rockies too - although there are so many. I took 44 pictures of the mountains as I finally figured out how to use my zoom feature on my camera.

We both needed the day trip -- sunny and beautiful and the mountains are covered with snow. by the time Nicho gets here there will only be a small amount on the peaks. I am looking out my window from my knitting 'cave' and the Rockies are in the distance and pure white.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is wet and windy here too. Awful, was getting blown all over the road a little bit ago. NOt fun driving at all, so glad I'm not in a big rig today. The rain was bitter cold this after noon too, nothing romantic about it at all. I feel every muscle from last night.Going to soak in the hot tub for a bit. I'm having a glass of the Sangria that Sam posted. mmmmm :thumbup: :thumbup: A friend says I should blend the fruit up in my smoothies. :roll:


David was fighting wind all day yesterday too, I'm hoping that the wind starts to die down a little bit for him. It's blowing here today too, but the sun is out, supposed to get to about 50f today I think but back down to 30f tonight but supposed to get warmer from there on. 
I like that idea of blending the fruit into your smoothies, it' either wake you up or put you back to sleep. 
I want a hot tub room. wonder if I could talk David into taking his garage? Somehow I think he' rather have the garage. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I like that will have to remember it when I'm too tired to exercise. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What is butterburr and where did you find it?


It's a herbal supplement, the one I have has feverfew in it, it is a neurological and also for inflammation in the sinus and head. 
I got mine at Natural Grocer but I'm sure any natural/health food store should have it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Kathy...Glad you got home safely.
> 
> Sassafras...Wondered if the Pema Chodron Conference was coming up soon. Have a great time and safe journey along with seeing your son.
> 
> ...


It sure knocks out my sinus headaches if I take it when I have one. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure one can safely text while driving regardless of how quickly it is done - mho only. --- sam


David has voice to text and he can listen to texts if his boss sends him one, but he doesn't use it unless absolutely necessary. He loves his blue tooth that goes around his neck.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David was fighting wind all day yesterday too, I'm hoping that the wind starts to die down a little bit for him. It's blowing here today too, but the sun is out, supposed to get to about 50f today I think but back down to 30f tonight but supposed to get warmer from there on.
> I like that idea of blending the fruit into your smoothies, it' either wake you up or put you back to sleep.
> I want a hot tub room. wonder if I could talk David into taking his garage? Somehow I think he' rather have the garage. :roll:


I hope the wind dies down for home too. Not found of windy days/nights when those we care about are out driving. Our weather is doing the samething all week. The rain isn't too bad.
Somehow I can't see David giving up the garage. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It sure knocks out my sinus headaches if I take it when I have one. :thumbup:


I like that you found butterbur with feverfew. I will be on the look out for that. :thumbup: Oh Poledra, the hot tub would be wonderful, but oh where to put it. Think you are right about not getting the garage. Many people like it out in the open where you can be under the sky, even in winter. That would be so nice for sky watching.

Hope the wind dies down for him. It is exhausting driving in strong winds and dangerous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and I am off to bed - Kathy and I are going out for coffee tomorrow afternoon - I need to be bright eyed and bushy tailed. --- sam


Have a great time, have a cuppa for me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


I had read that last night on the computer news, so very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weeks diversion: a piece of fluff for a friend
> and progress on the cream Guernsey for the DGD. Completed gusset for the sleeve, and on the way down to the cuff.


That is coming along wonderfully!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, so I had to go have blood work done and even though there weren't many people in the office I took a number. This lady comes in after me and stood there at the window without a number, the person wasn't there so she sat down and said how she hates taking numbers when there aren't many people there, then she finally took one. As soon as the lady came out to wait on us she stood up and went to the window. She had to look for her cards so while she did that I handed the lady my papers with my number and the tech asked the other lady "Wash she here first?" Yes, she says.....Well, now I know why she doesn't like taking numbers and why, although there were by this time only the two of us, I wanted my number. Then she tries to be funny and carry on a conversation, but no apology, just wants to gab. I said nothing, didn't want to get into a confrontation, however, when I got to my car I did call her a name. She told me she hates needles, well she was still in there trying to have her blood taken, although they still took her first and I had this tech that was FABULOUS!! My veins are deep and hard to find and she got it first try and vials full. In a funny way, I had my own little victory. :evil: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy GreatBend where it is 5c/41f at 07:08. It rained all night, the wind has been blowing relentlessly all night and still going. I will be out and about this morning, will try to catch up later.
> 
> Today's coffee and an interesting bit of information about kale.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for all.


Ooh yum coffee, I need mine but need to exercise first. 
Great info on the Kale. 
Love the Barkalounger! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a herbal supplement, the one I have has feverfew in it, it is a neurological and also for inflammation in the sinus and head.
> I got mine at Natural Grocer but I'm sure any natural/health food store should have it.


I'm going to look for that while I'm in town. Making Jamie go inside while Seth and I sit in the car. Getting a bit if lightening here. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is going pretty good. She is so good with Serena... confident.
> The only thing she asks me about really is she likes me to stay in bathroom when she baths her... I dont do anything, just watch. She loves her bath... so cute.


Wonderful that they are doing so well. 
Wonderful that DD has seemingly had a real change in attitude over the last several months, has to be much easier on your heart.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh yum coffee, I need mine but need to exercise first.
> Great info on the Kale.
> Love the Barkalounger! :lol:


No coffee for me today, I have sitting here not tasting quite right. 
Saw the Barkalounger had to share it. That was what did Sox with Kiwi.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really high winds today; 40 mph


Just so it doesn't turn into a twister. Stay safe in those winds though. I know it is so difficult & exhausting driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm going to look for that while I'm in town. Making Jamie go inside while Seth and I sit in the car. Getting a bit if lightening here. :-D


The wind is coming from your direction today. That's a switch. It is normally going from my place to yours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope the wind dies down for home too. Not found of windy days/nights when those we care about are out driving. Our weather is doing the samething all week. The rain isn't too bad.
> Somehow I can't see David giving up the garage. :roll: :thumbup:


Sadly, neither do I.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning.
> Daralene, thank you for recipe. I bought za'tar and haven't used it. Will see if I have canned chickpeas in house. If not I'll cook some up. Can always use leftover in salads.


I found Zatar, with a little effort, in the regular grocery store, International section. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bought the chickpeas, etc. Thanks to Sam for the recipe. It may be a previous KTP as I go back through his first pages.:thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I like that you found butterbur with feverfew. I will be on the look out for that. :thumbup: Oh Poledra, the hot tub would be wonderful, but oh where to put it. Think you are right about not getting the garage. Many people like it out in the open where you can be under the sky, even in winter. That would be so nice for sky watching.
> 
> Hope the wind dies down for him. It is exhausting driving in strong winds and dangerous.


I don't so much need the hot tub although it would a great bonus, but I love Carens idea of wintering veggies and stuff in that room with so many window and the moisture from the hot tub.  I know, a strange reason to want a hot tub room. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> It is world renowned -- not as modern as some of the new ones. It has the most wonderful carpets, and furniture --- It was built by the Railroad (not sure which) many many years ago -- and is where the Queen Stays and all the Royal Family. It is a wonderful picture -- it sits in the valley of the bow river, and when the sun hits it is is glorious. We were standing on a lookout on Tunnel mountain and took the picture from there. There is another one - Chateau Lake Louise Nicho - where you will be staying when you come to the area -- it is not quite as much a castle but the inside is wonderful. I hope you get a room with a view of Lake Louise. That is one of the most wonderful views in the Canadian Rockies too - although there are so many. I took 44 pictures of the mountains as I finally figured out how to use my zoom feature on my camera.
> 
> We both needed the day trip -- sunny and beautiful and the mountains are covered with snow. by the time Nicho gets here there will only be a small amount on the peaks. I am looking out my window from my knitting 'cave' and the Rockies are in the distance and pure white.


I can feel the clear, crisp, pure air and smell the mountain snow. Thanks for that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a wonderful thing to do for yourselves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep you did...what goes around comes around.


Angora1 said:


> OK, so I had to go have blood work done and even though there weren't many people in the office I took a number. This lady comes in after me and stood there at the window without a number, the person wasn't there so she sat down and said how she hates taking numbers when there aren't many people there, then she finally took one. As soon as the lady came out to wait on us she stood up and went to the window. She had to look for her cards so while she did that I handed the lady my papers with my number and the tech asked the other lady "Wash she here first?" Yes, she says.....Well, now I know why she doesn't like taking numbers and why, although there were by this time only the two of us, I wanted my number. Then she tries to be funny and carry on a conversation, but no apology, just wants to gab. I said nothing, didn't want to get into a confrontation, however, when I got to my car I did call her a name. She told me she hates needles, well she was still in there trying to have her blood taken, although they still took her first and I had this tech that was FABULOUS!! My veins are deep and hard to find and she got it first try and vials full. In a funny way, I had my own little victory. :evil: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


I read this this morning, how very sad for everyone. I can't imagine the horror and confusion the community feels right now. I feel for the teen as well, to have felt there was no choice for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, I love kale and knew these facts but needed a review. :wink: :thumbup: Maybe I will use kale leaves as the bottom for the salad I am making. :idea:

I want a barkalounger just like that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I read this this morning, how very sad for everyone. I can't imagine the horror and confusion the community feels right now. I feel for the teen as well, to have felt there was no choice for him.


One wonders what his problem was? This teacher seems to have been loved by everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you hear that sterling - owner of the clippers has been banned from the nba for life and will no doubt be forced to sell the clippers plus a hefty fine for racist remarks that were recorded and released on the web. very glad to see this - I thought they would just slap his hands. what a racist pig. --- sam


The thing I don't understand is why he was chasing that young woman if he doesn't like blacks? She said she was 1/2 black &. 1/2 Latino. Weird? Really good he got well punished as opposed to a hand slap.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I am thinking of doing your recipe for this if I can find the Zatar. It sounds so good. I might try the Indian grocery store if the foreign section in our grocery doesn't have it.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is going pretty good. She is so good with Serena... confident.
> The only thing she asks me about really is she likes me to stay in bathroom when she baths her... I dont do anything, just watch. She loves her bath... so cute.


How wonderful. Just so happy for you that she is turning into such a good and loving mother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm cooking a meal that Handy Family posted in January- looking good at this point. David is wanting to know when we can eat. He is hungry- the problem I have as I pointed out to him is that as he can arrive home at anytime between 4.30 and 8 wanting tea I'm not clever enough to do this. Guess he gets spoiled as so often we have leftovers that it doesn't matter what time he turns up because it just needs heating up in the microwave. But as tonight it was a 4.40 arrival I failed. And as she gave no times I had no idea how long it would take anyway. She does say to leave it to sit for 1 hour but think might need to leave that step out. And anyway it would get cold in that time and I like my meals nice and hot.


What meal is that Gwen?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> . In a funny way, I had my own little victory. :evil: :thumbup:


It worked out for the best! But I know what you mean...people like that irritate me too. I think because the implied meaning is, I'm more important, my time is more valuable, etc. We see a lot of that kind of behavior around here and it always jars DH, who is unfailingly polite and thoughtful himself.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It's really hard to remember all the names of the different perennials and shrubs never mind all the crosses and new ones. I think it would take years of experience. I know what you mean about gardening. I have to master my own but it takes work and sore muscles for me!


Dreamweaver said:


> Wish you could come Master my garden.... You would think that, with DH working at a nursery, I would have a great one. He doesn't even know the name of most flowers, just how to get them from point A to point B.
> 
> I have procrastinated on the squares long enough to be panicking now, I SHOULD be sitting in chair knitting instead of on computer....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> It worked out for the best! But I know what you mean...people like that irritate me too. I think because the implied meaning is, I'm more important, my time is more valuable, etc. We see a lot of that kind of behavior around here and it always jars DH, who is unfailingly polite and thoughtful himself.


Yes, she made it clear that she was a working woman. LOL Well I worked all my life and now my time is still valuable, but to me, not a boss. Besides, I probably have less time, making my time way more valuable. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David was fighting wind all day yesterday too
> 
> I do hope he's feeling better today :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Sorry - couldn't resist that one!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- Pat and I drove up to Banff for the day and had a relaxing great day. We had lunch on a bench looking at Mt. Rundle (you have heard me talk about that spot) . Drove all around Banff, (For those who are coming to Banff here are some pictures showing different places you will want to visit this summer.
> 
> It is such a great place. Both of us needed it -- I am less worried now as we haven't heard back from the Doctor -- I will phone him tomorrow- but he always contacts us immediately if there is a serious need to talk to us. I feel so much better and so does Pat.
> 
> here are a few pictures I took today of my beloved Canadian Rockies.


Oh gosh, beautiful pictures, maybe one day honestly worth a trip to come and take a peek.
You both really look as if you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great piece of fluff for a lucky friend. :thumbup:
> 
> Yes, you sure are making progress. Can't get over the knitting coming out of your place. Fantastic. :thumbup:


I enjoy just picking up my needles and 'going for it' Like when I ended up with my Accidental Star Cowl, instead of a wingspan- I knew I had it wrong- but I seldom unpick, if I can avoid it- and besides as I am wont to say- if your 'mistake' is made consistently it becomes a design element, and I am unaware of Knitting Police!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy GreatBend where it is 5c/41f at 07:08. It rained all night, the wind has been blowing relentlessly all night and still going. I will be out and about this morning, will try to catch up later.
> 
> Today's coffee and an interesting bit of information about kale.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for all.


That is great information on the Kale- I really must look for seeds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is going pretty good. She is so good with Serena... confident.
> The only thing she asks me about really is she likes me to stay in bathroom when she baths her... I dont do anything, just watch. She loves her bath... so cute.


Now that is EXCELLENT news- so glad for you- and great to be there with the little one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so much fun watching new Moms with their babies---SugarSugar, so glad that DD is doing so well with Serena.
> 
> Shirley & Pat - would love to come up there to visit that area - your photos of the scenery and the photos of the two of you make it look like the most peaceful place on earth. Hugs and prayers to the two of you.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is world renowned -- not as modern as some of the new ones. It has the most wonderful carpets, and furniture --- It was built by the Railroad (not sure which) many many years ago -- and is where the Queen Stays and all the Royal Family. It is a wonderful picture -- it sits in the valley of the bow river, and when the sun hits it is is glorious. We were standing on a lookout on Tunnel mountain and took the picture from there. There is another one - Chateau Lake Louise Nicho - where you will be staying when you come to the area -- it is not quite as much a castle but the inside is wonderful. I hope you get a room with a view of Lake Louise. That is one of the most wonderful views in the Canadian Rockies too - although there are so many. I took 44 pictures of the mountains as I finally figured out how to use my zoom feature on my camera.
> 
> We both needed the day trip -- sunny and beautiful and the mountains are covered with snow. by the time Nicho gets here there will only be a small amount on the peaks. I am looking out my window from my knitting 'cave' and the Rockies are in the distance and pure white.


The scenery is gorgeous in your area. So very different than our mostly flat Tidewater scenery. I love the mountains but love the ocean, too. And, here, I can be at the shores of the Atlantic in less than an hour.
Thank you for sharing your beautiful world.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens, that's pricey!


Not as bad as the prices of Sundara Yarns- which I get in my emails- they are up over $35 American per skein- beautiful colours though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is coming along wonderfully!!!!! :thumbup:


Thanks Kaye!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > David was fighting wind all day yesterday too
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up and exercised, she kicked my butt, so off to a shower, find food/coffee, and knit. See you all in a while. 
Have a great day. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> He does have days, the dog just gives him a please, really, you had to do that? look. LOL


Thanks for the giggle- my Chinese flatmates told me that NZ'ers eat far too much meat, and that they could smell it- David is mostly Carnivore, isn't he?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is raining cats and dogs right now. Have had a bit of lightening while we were out and about.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how tragic - it happens too often - her they use guns so the toll is higher. I can't imagine what must be going through their heads. did he give a reason? --- sam



TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe they thought you were following them. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yesterday I was walking down the road and watching the leaves being blown along, came to a corner and the leaves all turned and went down the side road. On the other side of the road as I continued in a straigh line there were no leaves they had all turned the corner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what meal were you fixing? --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm cooking a meal that Handy Family posted in January- looking good at this point. David is wanting to know when we can eat. He is hungry- the problem I have as I pointed out to him is that as he can arrive home at anytime between 4.30 and 8 wanting tea I'm not clever enough to do this. Guess he gets spoiled as so often we have leftovers that it doesn't matter what time he turns up because it just needs heating up in the microwave. But as tonight it was a 4.40 arrival I failed. And as she gave no times I had no idea how long it would take anyway. She does say to leave it to sit for 1 hour but think might need to leave that step out. And anyway it would get cold in that time and I like my meals nice and hot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have google. --- sam



darowil said:


> Maryanne and I were wondering whether other languages use google or have a different term. Indoneisan for mouse (computer type) is mouse simply carried stright over from English with no changes, computer is pronounced the same but spelt komputer (because c is always pronounced ch) so maybe they do the same with goggle.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > David was fighting wind all day yesterday too
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great information on the Kale- I really must look for seeds.


I thought it was useful to pass along. I must get more started so I have a ready supply all summer. I would send some to you if it was allowed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's the small things that can make you feel sooooo good. I'm glad that my primary care office has a lab downstairs where they do blood work, chest x-rays, bone scans, etc. I log into a screen when I arrive and that way I get taken care of in my turn....a lot of the older folks have trouble using the key pad, so they put in a touch screen with huge letters--I'm sure the back of the waiting room can see my name when I type it in....there are several gerontologist specialists that share the same building so there are quite a few older folks there----I asked my Dr. when I needed to move over to their side of the offices and he laughed and said -- "never, you're stuck with me"!! We're about the same age and his wife had just gone through the same breast cancer diagnosis and treatment that I was faced with over five years ago now and he set me up with all the best people he found during his and his wife's ordeal. He did not steer me wrong; I have the best oncologist, surgeon, reconstruction, etc. I've been going to him for over 15 yeas so would hate to change.


Angora1 said:


> OK, so I had to go have blood work done and even though there weren't many people in the office I took a number. This lady comes in after me and stood there at the window without a number, the person wasn't there so she sat down and said how she hates taking numbers when there aren't many people there, then she finally took one. As soon as the lady came out to wait on us she stood up and went to the window. She had to look for her cards so while she did that I handed the lady my papers with my number and the tech asked the other lady "Wash she here first?" Yes, she says.....Well, now I know why she doesn't like taking numbers and why, although there were by this time only the two of us, I wanted my number. Then she tries to be funny and carry on a conversation, but no apology, just wants to gab. I said nothing, didn't want to get into a confrontation, however, when I got to my car I did call her a name. She told me she hates needles, well she was still in there trying to have her blood taken, although they still took her first and I had this tech that was FABULOUS!! My veins are deep and hard to find and she got it first try and vials full. In a funny way, I had my own little victory. :evil: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was useful to pass along. I must get more started so I have a ready supply all summer. I would send some to you if it was allowed.


Which I am sure it is NOT- they are very fussy about anything that might bring in a disease!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I am sure it is NOT- they are very fussy about anything that might bring in a disease!!!!!!!


I am pretty sure they are NOT allowed, it is a shame but I do understand the caution they have to take.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all --- the sun is shining so I'm going to try to go out and get the shopping done in between thunder storms.

The menus are all made up, the yarn and needles and patterns are all gathered for the tutorials, and most of the house is clean. I just have to freshen bedding and bathrooms tomorrow and then should be all set. I'm getting excited about seeing everyone. I tried one of the ways to do socks toe up; it's with a crocheted provisional cast on and short rows and then rejoin with the original stitches...not sure it's the best method.

Off I go....hope everyone stays out of storms' paths and prayers for all the people in UK and the teacher's and student's families.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS, terrible incident in the school, the world seems to be going crazy!

Caren, your pool area is so beautiful, you must have quite the farm. I love swimming & wish there was a pool closer to us. An outdoor pool would be no good here as we would only get to use it for maybe 3months our nearest indoor pool is in Lloysminster, 60 miles away. Lots of lakes to use in summer but the water never gets too warm.

Shirley, looks like you had a great trip to Banff, lovely photos. You & Pat look so good, hard to believe you are in your 80's. Have you heard from your doctor yet? Hoping for good news for you.

Kate, just heard on the news about flooding in Pensacola area in Florida, I hope that's not going to affect your trip.

Silver owl, my condolences to your family on the loss of your MIL

Nittergma, what is a Master Gardener certificate? Sounds like. Lots of work.
Darowil,those he so Keats amazing, looking forward to seeing the finished socks.
Julie, still haven't checked out your workshop but will when I get time. The cream colored guernsey is looking lovely, 
Well must get off here & get something done.
Daralene, yes I'm still being careful with my arm. No pain in the shoulder but the arm is still sore,hope it's better soon as I have lots of outside things Ineed to get done.
The sun is out this morning & it's Supposed to et up to 18C/68F so may go out & scratch in the dirt a bit, throw some spinach, lettuce, radish in a small spot to have early stuff, if it doesn't grow I'm just out a few seeds.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TNS, terrible incident in the school, the world seems to be going crazy!
> 
> Caren, your pool area is so beautiful, you must have quite the farm. I love swimming & wish there was a pool closer to us. An outdoor pool would be no good here as we would only get to use it for maybe 3months our nearest indoor pool is in Lloysminster, 60 miles away. Lots of lakes to use in summer but the water never gets too warm.
> 
> Thank you. It is a small farm compared to most of the ones in the area. The pool is a godsend int he heat of the summer and has solar heating: which is good and bad at the same time. We get good use from usually about now until halloween. Pretty lucky there. We do swim in Lake ontario int he sumer months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> Julie, still haven't checked out your workshop but will when I get time. The cream colored guernsey is looking lovely,
> Well must get off here & get something done.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- hopefully it will be finished in time to be the mid-winter present I usually send them (the GK's) as both their birthdays are fairly close to Christmas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
HUGS!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


That is wonderful all your hard work is paying off!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!! very good news indeed!!!! way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle- my Chinese flatmates told me that NZ'ers eat far too much meat, and that they could smell it- David is mostly Carnivore, isn't he?


LOL!! Yes, he is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> hahaha I 'm glad I 'm not the only one that thought that


LOL!! I read it to David, he asked "why?" I had to reread it to him, lol, then he got it. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is wonderful all your hard work is paying off!


Thank goodness, it is positive reinforcement to keep on going. 
I can't wait to workout tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes, he is.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness, it is positive reinforcement to keep on going.
> I can't wait to workout tomorrow.


You are going to be so trim for your holiday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Caren!! Love the rain over the pool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are going to be so trim for your holiday!


I'm sure hoping so, just have to keep up momentum.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


Well done you!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oooops this is meant for the Workshop!
The basic instructions for the gusset, for a 36 - 38 inch chest, for the Eriskay guernsey, worked in 4ply, with a cast on of 288 sts. Increased to 304 sts after the welt. 
1st round: *P151, K into front,back and front of next stitch, P1, K into front, back and front of next st, rep from *

2nd round: *p151, K3, P1, K2, rep from * once.

3rd round: *P1, work your charts for 151 sts (P1, K3) twice, rep from * once.

4th round: as 3rd round working the 2nd row of your charts.

5th round: * P1, work from charts as set, over 149 sts, P1, K1, m1, K2, P1, K2, m1, K1, rep from* once

continue in this way until the gusset is P1, K10, P1, K10, P1.

divide for the armholes, leaving the 23 stitches for the gusset on a stitch holder, or strand of yarn.

Complete back and front according to your charts, remembering you now have to read right to left, then left to right! (on the wrong side rows, the blanks are purled, the X's are plain (stocking stitch)

The stitch count will vary with the size garment you are making, but the gusset remains pretty much the same.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


Congrats!! Been there and done that. Losing weight was harder for me than giving up cigarettes!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

How big are the farms there? Here farms are getting bigger & bigger, we have 1920 acres but at is considered small now. We have quite a bit in pasture & take in cattle to pasture in summer, Delbert has rented out about 500 acres to our neighbor to grow crop this year. Much of our machinery is getting worn out & replacing is so expensive that he has decided to do only about 300 acres crop himself this year. Our neighbor that is renting from us has about 4500 acres of crop each year. There are some in the area that have 6-7000 acres of crop.



NanaCaren said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS, terrible incident in the school, the world seems to be going crazy!
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I read it to David, he asked "why?" I had to reread it to him, lol, then he got it. LOL


 :thumbup: :wink: I know someone else that may have had to read it twice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra, way to go! I got into chocolate with the deaths of Shadow and Bug and gained at least five pounds. I have lost three but need to co tinue.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My brother is doing better, he has been staying with us, he lives on an acreage about 25 miles from here, but he went home today. My SILs crazy family say they cannot get here by Saturday so funeral has been moved til Tuesday, my brother needs to get the funeral over & try to get back to some semblance of normal. Her sister was living near here & her husband died, the family made them put the funeral off to give more time to come, in the end none of them showed up I sure hope they don't do that to my brother. Her mom is still alive & is supposed to be coming by bus, the others are supposed to be flying, takes maybe 16 hrs by bus but only 2.5 hrs to fly, not sure why they need 10 days to get here.
> when you get all your tires n the garden will you please post a photo, sounds interesting.


Will do. I'm just taking a break from some painting and planting now. I've decided to only go one tire high... Less work and good enough for my purposes.

I'm going to put foot in mouth and say that it is your brother's decision when to have the funeral. If they can't make it, so be it. They have had plenty of time to get flights, etc. We don't get to choose when to die and he needs to get on with his grieving and back to some kind of normal. No more delays. He can always say that is the only available time at the church and he is not changing it again...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to be kidding - he was getting an award from them. -- sam


Yes, according to Gerry when the story first broke. I think it was some kind of lifetime achievement thing.... I haven't verified it though....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your edit is correct. Regia Kaffe Fassett Design Line (happens to even be the yarn used in the book- different colour though. Had it in my stash and the repeats suited the pattern so well figured I would use it)
> 
> In fact here is the yarn started on a sock which I decided was too boring so will frog for the second hexagon sock. And the hexagon sock in progress just for comparison. And I almost forgged the first sock before i started but decided to start knitting first instead!


Love his yarn and don't have any. What a difference and it is soooooo much better in the hexagons... Looks made for it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not sure if any UK TPers have already mentioned it but we've had a dreadful incident in a school in Leeds. A 15 year old pupil stabbed a teacher to death, in front of a class. The teacher was about to retire at the end of summer term and had taught there a long time, often several generations of the same families and was very popular and caring. The whole community is totally shell shocked.


Just what is this world coming to? So many troubled youngsters. School used to be a safe place. We have had several incidents in this country. Prayers for the family and all those students traumatized by seeing it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about new ear buds for her music and games machines?


Good idea but she got those for Christmas. Of all things, she wants an Indian blanket and a big dreamcatcher. Wish I'd known that when we were in. Taos..... We also just had a big Native American Art and Culture event.

Her mom did just send me a list.... Nothing I recognize brand wise so guess I'm hitting the mall tomorrow. She has a tournament this week-end so I want toto see it... No shopping time..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> No the Entrelac socks are in Entrelac The essential guide to interlace knitting by Rosemary Drysdale. THough now that I come to think of it there is a pattern in the Living outside the sox for entrelac socks.


Yeah! I think I have that book and was going to start with a shawl in it. Now I see sox in my future and an easier knit in the round. Maybe Rachel's school colors?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> After all this info on the guy I will need to go back and read the article in the paper I started to read and decided not to bother with.


Trust me, he isn't worth your time.....


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kaye-congratulations on your weight loss. DH has lost 8pounds and I've lost six but it is going very slowly. Still it is in the right direction.

I have not had chocolate in the house since Christmas. We do occasionally have it if we go out for coffee but then the portion is controlled.

Still coughing! And adjusting to the 40s and 50s after the 90s in AZ. Decided we needed comfort food so have beef stew going in the crock pot. The house smells really good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This weeks diversion: a piece of fluff for a friend
> and progress on the cream Guernsey for the DGD. Completed gusset for the sleeve, and on the way down to the cuff.


The Guernsey is looking fabulous... What a classic piece and so useful. She will cherish it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy GreatBend where it is 5c/41f at 07:08. It rained all night, the wind has been blowing relentlessly all night and still going. I will be out and about this morning, will try to catch up later.
> 
> Today's coffee and an interesting bit of information about kale.
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for all.


Love the barkalounger! So funny.... I guess I really need to go
I've Kale another try. DH did make chips from it. I wasn't crazy about them. I don't like any sharp greens. Maybe cold on a salad?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The Guernsey is looking fabulous... What a classic piece and so useful. She will cherish it....


I certainly hope so! I do know the cotton gloves I knitted for her to ride with are used every two weeks when she goes riding- BTW she is learning to jump with confidence, which is good. I have jumped a gate, two or three times- but it was never my favourite part of riding horse back- I was more of a trekker whether on horseback or on foot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photo information on kale -- need to get more of it in our diets -- we do eat it every other week or so, but will return to smoothies next week--we bought the Nutri-bullet blender system when it was on sale at Costco because DH wanted to start making protein shakes --- he hasn't made any yet---guess he meant he wanted me to make him protein shakes.


If we would use the protein shake as a meal replacement, I might try it. Otherwise, I find it too easy to drink a lot of calories.. I did try a couple of the canned shakes when on chemo. YUCK!

Do you cook the kale or eat it raw?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mostly DD has been good with me.. only couple of attitude remarks coming my way and I just stay calm and say whatever or yep or similar. The big thing is I stay calm.... cant be bothered biting back and she doesnt like that. Yep mil has been most days and sometimes more than once a day. She is ok I guess but she does hover over DD which she hates.


Things have sure changed. Related or not, all that dropping in uninvited is a bit much. Mom and baby both need rest time...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really high winds today; 40 mph


That IS windy.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Before cell phones, I saw someone driving on one of our busiest streets with a newspaper spread across his steering wheel and was reading while driving!! I've also
> seen people brushing their teeth and another one shaving. And all were on busy city streets during rush hour. Seems like distracted driving is nothing new, just a different distraction!
> Junek


I've seen lots of make-up being applied and even changing clothes!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> OK, so I had to go have blood work done and even though there weren't many people in the office I took a number. This lady comes in after me and stood there at the window without a number, the person wasn't there so she sat down and said how she hates taking numbers when there aren't many people there, then she finally took one. As soon as the lady came out to wait on us she stood up and went to the window. She had to look for her cards so while she did that I handed the lady my papers with my number and the tech asked the other lady "Wash she here first?" Yes, she says.....Well, now I know why she doesn't like taking numbers and why, although there were by this time only the two of us, I wanted my number. Then she tries to be funny and carry on a conversation, but no apology, just wants to gab. I said nothing, didn't want to get into a confrontation, however, when I got to my car I did call her a name. She told me she hates needles, well she was still in there trying to have her blood taken, although they still took her first and I had this tech that was FABULOUS!! My veins are deep and hard to find and she got it first try and vials full. In a funny way, I had my own little victory. :evil: :thumbup:


Glad you had the better technician. 
Can't say much for the office staff though. It isn't too hard to look a t the two numbers and figure out who was there first!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My yard man came by today! I had lost his number so I couldn't call. I put a note on the door in case he came by. I probably have a letter from the city. They let you know when the weeds get too high. My yard was really bad, and the poor pets were having a problem finding a place to potty! Big charge today, but well worth it. I was really getting embarrassed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


That is fantastic!!!! how long did that take? I am almost afraid to get on the scale. I would like to drop 10 or 15. Must admit though, I haven't been walking or Using Wii. I even got a note from the finiteness center saying they hadn't seen me in awhile. Must get back in the groove.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My yard man came by today! I had lost his number so I couldn't call. I put a note on the door in case he came by. I probably have a letter from the city. They let you know when the weeds get too high. My yard was really bad, and the poor pets were having a problem finding a place to potty! Big charge today, but well worth it. I was really getting embarrassed.


I only have him every other week, but he has done it twice already this season. We did get weed killer down yesterday. Wish I had a "no grass" lawn.... We have so little that needs cutting, I hate paying for it to be done....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How big are the farms there? Here farms are getting bigger & bigger, we have 1920 acres but at is considered small now. We have quite a bit in pasture & take in cattle to pasture in summer, Delbert has rented out about 500 acres to our neighbor to grow crop this year. Much of our machinery is getting worn out & replacing is so expensive that he has decided to do only about 300 acres crop himself this year. Our neighbor that is renting from us has about 4500 acres of crop each year. There are some in the area that have 6-7000 acres of crop.


MIne is a hobby farm in comparison. I have no idea how big the farms are here. Most in the last couple years have been subdivided and sold for housing. I just know mine is one of the smallest ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up. And time to hit the upward again. I even used to air compressor chisel to cut a huge edging rock to the length I needed. 

Need to go back and check Sam's post for which Braava to order. Angora found a good sale and I want to order tonight. My Mother's Day present to me....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> how tragic - it happens too often - her they use guns so the toll is higher. I can't imagine what must be going through their heads. did he give a reason? --- sam


He is still being questioned by the police. It seems that he was rather a loner, but bright and from a middle income family. The teacher was very loved and had gone in on her day off to help some pupils with extra tuition for their exams. She was stabbed in the back so wouldn't have had chance to defend herself. Pupils screams brought other teachers who disarmed and restrained the pupil. Such a lot of sadness for so many people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oooops this is meant for the Workshop!
> The basic instructions for the gusset, for a 36 - 38 inch chest, for the Eriskay guernsey, worked in 4ply, with a cast on of 288 sts. Increased to 304 sts after the welt.
> 1st round: *P151, K into front,back and front of next stitch, P1, K into front, back and front of next st, rep from *
> 
> ...


Julie this has been transferred to the workshop- Shirley


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The thing I don't understand is why he was chasing that young woman if he doesn't like blacks? She said she was 1/2 black &. 1/2 Latino. Weird? Really good he got well punished as opposed to a hand slap.


Perhaps he had the idea that women of any race were merely there for him to master.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > David was fighting wind all day yesterday too
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up. And time to hit the upward again. I even used to air compressor chisel to cut a huge edging rock to the length I needed.
> 
> Need to go back and check Sam's post for which Braava to order. Angora found a good sale and I want to order tonight. My Mother's Day present to me....


What a lovely gift for yourself. :thumbup: Hmmmm, perhaps that could be my excuse.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
hugs to every one and some photos...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


That is too precious with your Mini Me's. You are both looking so great! That's what fun will do for you. :thumbup: Lovely Cathedral.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:45pm and I am just finished catching up. Have to go get something started for supper. Will be back later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If you are going to make the Lebanese salad of Sam's my warning is to make a double recipe. I think you could use any of your favorite beans for the chick peas, but it is sooooo good that you won't have any left if you don't make double. LOL Seriously, I would have eaten it while making it if I didn't need to have some for DH. I know it will be even better marinated though. Chick peas in the Lebanese salad and then I am going to do a falafel salad, so we will be having lots of chick peas in different forms. We will be fighting wind like Poledra's DH.

By the way Poledra, Congratulations on the weight loss. I gained that much. :x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up. And time to hit the upward again. I even used to air compressor chisel to cut a huge edging rock to the length I needed.
> 
> Need to go back and check Sam's post for which Braava to order. Angora found a good sale and I want to order tonight. My Mother's Day present to me....


Wow, you deserve a reward with being out their chiseling a huge edging rock. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Another excuse for the Braava.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea, You!!! I have to get back on my diet.....will have to wait until Monday though...to many good things planned for this weekend.



Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Kaye-congratulations on your weight loss. DH has lost 8pounds and I've lost six but it is going very slowly. Still it is in the right direction.
> 
> I have not had chocolate in the house since Christmas. We do occasionally have it if we go out for coffee but then the portion is controlled.
> 
> Still coughing! And adjusting to the 40s and 50s after the 90s in AZ. Decided we needed comfort food so have beef stew going in the crock pot. The house smells really good.


Chocolate is the culprit here. I was going to make Easter Bunnies for the children and never got it melted as I needed to buy Bunny molds. I used to have them but everything has had to be replaced since the move from US to Germany & back to the US. Then I've been hitting it up mid-noon. After not eating sugar for so long it only took a few days to pile it on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've seen lots of make-up being applied and even changing clothes!!


Yes, that is so irritating. Was behind someone the other day and they did their hair the whole way till I could finally get beyond them. All over the road and missing the start of the green lights. At least she didn't miss the red lights.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

May I suggest the baby kale? I put it in the juicer and in smoothies. I also make a combination of baby kale, baby spinach, and arugula saute'd with lemon, garlic and wine---I could eat that all day---even better with a little fresh parmesan or blue cheese shaved on top.



Dreamweaver said:


> Love the barkalounger! So funny.... I guess I really need to go
> I've Kale another try. DH did make chips from it. I wasn't crazy about them. I don't like any sharp greens. Maybe cold on a salad?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you had the better technician.
> Can't say much for the office staff though. It isn't too hard to look a t the two numbers and figure out who was there first!


She didn't look at the numbers as the other lady just got up and was so rudely there. As soon as I showed her my number she knew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> May I suggest the baby kale? I put it in the juicer and in smoothies. I also make a combination of baby kale, baby spinach, and arugula saute'd with lemon, garlic and wine---I could eat that all day---even better with a little fresh parmesan or blue cheese shaved on top.


OK, what time should I be there. :wink:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


Glad you managed to get out and take some pictures. I was beginning to think you may be comatose in your room surrounded by empty rose bottles!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Poledra, way to go! I got into chocolate with the deaths of Shadow and Bug and gained at least five pounds. I have lost three but need to co tinue.


So understandable. Hugs and congrats on 3 down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not good at eating a good breakfast so making the shakes with oatmeal or protein powder in them will be my breakfast meal replacement -- and I can make a fortified juice to drink before lunch which is supposed to fill me up so I don't eat much for lunch -- and then just go easy at dinner with just a protein and vegetables. No bread, no pasta, no sugar, no rice and fruit only in the drinks. It works---I just get tired of it and have to have some potatoes and bacon and sausage to break up the routine.



Dreamweaver said:


> If we would use the protein shake as a meal replacement, I might try it. Otherwise, I find it too easy to drink a lot of calories.. I did try a couple of the canned shakes when on chemo. YUCK!
> 
> Do you cook the kale or eat it raw?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
Yesterday I was walking down the road and watching the leaves being blown along, came to a corner and the leaves all turned and went down the side road. On the other side of the road as I continued in a straigh line there were no leaves they had all turned the corner.



thewren said:


> maybe they thought you were following them. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yeah, a quick getaway.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


Two beautiful ladies, looks as if you are enjoying your holiday.
Hugs back to you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you managed to get out and take some pictures. I was beginning to think you may be comatose in your room surrounded by empty rose bottles!!


Internet v slow. Night night


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is so wonderful Rookie. 5 yrs. Bravo!!!! Hope his wife had the same good results.



RookieRetiree said:


> It's the small things that can make you feel sooooo good. I'm glad that my primary care office has a lab downstairs where they do blood work, chest x-rays, bone scans, etc. I log into a screen when I arrive and that way I get taken care of in my turn....a lot of the older folks have trouble using the key pad, so they put in a touch screen with huge letters--I'm sure the back of the waiting room can see my name when I type it in....there are several gerontologist specialists that share the same building so there are quite a few older folks there----I asked my Dr. when I needed to move over to their side of the offices and he laughed and said -- "never, you're stuck with me"!! We're about the same age and his wife had just gone through the same breast cancer diagnosis and treatment that I was faced with over five years ago now and he set me up with all the best people he found during his and his wife's ordeal. He did not steer me wrong; I have the best oncologist, surgeon, reconstruction, etc. I've been going to him for over 15 yeas so would hate to change.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You both look great with your mini-Me's.[



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the giggle- my Chinese flatmates told me that NZ'ers eat far too much meat, and that they could smell it- David is mostly Carnivore, isn't he?


Sometimes it's the veggies and beans, well especially beans, but cauliflower, etc., can even get the vegetarians.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good thing you stood up for yourself....I would, too....I'm always amazed at the brazenness of some people and they tend to be confrontational in everything they do.



Angora1 said:


> She didn't look at the numbers as the other lady just got up and was so rudely there. As soon as I showed her my number she knew.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dinners are usually at 6:00 pm.



Angora1 said:


> OK, what time should I be there. :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


Love the scenery and the lovely ladies with their mini-mes!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Before cell phones, I saw someone driving on one of our busiest streets with a newspaper spread across his steering wheel and was reading while driving!! I've also
> seen people brushing their teeth and another one shaving. And all were on busy city streets during rush hour. Seems like distracted driving is nothing new, just a different distraction!
> Junek


No wonder there are so many accidents. Haven't seen the newspaper one yet and hope I don't. Plus while driving , in addition to a lady combing her hair for the whole way, another driver zipped right out in front of me from the other lane, no warning signal. The stress of driving in work traffic when people are late and in such a rush or trying to do hair & make-up is horrible. Glad I don't have to do it any more on a regular basis. I used to miss it anyway as I would always be quite early to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Julie this has been transferred to the workshop- Shirley


Thanks so much Shirley- I know it was because I was tired- but it is also annoying when the equipment fails to perform!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strange, but I have had two nights now where in my dreams I have been with people who have been dead for over 20 yrs. Night before I was with my dad and I awoke and it was so real, like he was still alive and just carrying on a normal conversation and last night DH's colleague who died of a brain tumor over 25 yrs. ago was talking to me and as he gave me a hug I awoke. I wonder who will visit me tonight. It was nice to have that time with them even if it wasn't real...it felt real.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


The Cathedrals of Britain, and Europe are so special! Hugs to you both!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Internet v slow. Night night


That's Lincoln for you! Night night. Have a good day tomorrow. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you managed to get out and take some pictures. I was beginning to think you may be comatose in your room surrounded by empty rose bottles!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: Oh Angela- you have a wicked imagination!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sometimes it's the veggies and beans, well especially beans, but cauliflower, etc., can even get the vegetarians.


so does Cabbage, for me! (I am so adjusted to beans, they are not a problem!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strange, but I have had two nights now where in my dreams I have been with people who have been dead for over 20 yrs. Night before I was with my dad and I awoke and it was so real, like he was still alive and just carrying on a normal conversation and last night DH's colleague who died of a brain tumor over 25 yrs. ago was talking to me and as he gave me a hug I awoke. I wonder who will visit me tonight. It was nice to have that time with them even if it wasn't real...it felt real.


I really enjoy those special meetings in dreams- I find it quite significant!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: Oh Angela- you have a wicked imagination!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Angora, if you are interested in what we are doing, here is the link to Roman stripe quilt I used to get the one I wanted to teach:<www.maryquilts.com/roman-stripes> and she uses a different tech than the others and makes a bigger block. No bias edges to mess with on hers! And they go really fast.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure one can safely text while driving regardless of how quickly it is done - mho only. --- sam


You can get really good at it with practice! Only joking everyone!
Just like knitting with magic loop.

Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

This is my day out-- Sr Center had a Fitness Open house with classes, speakers, etc. I got tagged to fill in for our exercise leader, x-military who was stuck in Denver airport, but also went to a class on "Salad in a Jar." Our asst director had been bringing quart jars of salad for several weeks and she got the Extension agent to teach the class. I have one for supper tonight! Then got my weekly massage (really helps with stiff joints and arthritis), ran a couple errands and came home. 

Poledra, I know where your 8 lbs went-- right to me! I knew I gained in Jan and Feb because the weather was so awful and I couldn't walk each day. As for the canned shakes, if they taste anything like those we tested at the Sr Center, I hope I NEVER have to drink them! The Center got paid for our tasting so it was worth it but NASTY.

Out in western KS yesterday they had winds over 60 mph and turned over at least one semi. Today was lovely, sunny but with cold wind.

Had a good time with the Barkalounger!!

My Swiss chard is almost big enough to start picking-- love it, will share with a couple friends.

The stabbing in Leeds is just horrifying-- and when she was doing extra work to help kids! Part of the reason I retired as soon as I could qualify. School has gotten scary.

Gonna make more Roman stripe quilt blocks tonight except for a couple TV shows when I knit with cat on lap.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> DD is going pretty good. She is so good with Serena... confident.
> The only thing she asks me about really is she likes me to stay in bathroom when she baths her... I dont do anything, just watch. She loves her bath... so cute.


Thats good to hear indeed. You can enjoy Serena without being responsible for her. You can be a Grandma for her which is so much more enjoyable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tea last night was very nice and I will be doing it again. Handy Family posted it in the KTP 17 January this year. Musaka with potatos and sowered milk. I used natural yogurt for the milk and a few other little changes- and we ate as soon as it came out the oven. But tonights will have been sitting for plenty of time.

As we have rain forcast for later today I might head out now to get some walking in before the rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


Great- worth the effort you are going to then.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Had a nice chat with Sam today at a late lunch. Showed him how to do magic loop and told him to practice. Worked a bit on my socks. Think I have them where I want them. Now to do the second one. Need to get my act together and get stuff around for tomorrow. Will be leaving around noon for Chicago.

Julie, you are such a great knitter. Love your guernsey. 

Nittergrama, good luck on your test. Sounds like you need a good night's sleep.

So sorry to hear about the deadly stabbing in GB. Terrible for all involved.

Off to pack my suitcases and do a few other things. Maybe make a coffee drink with a bit of alcohol thrown in for good measure.

Take care all. Hugs and best wishes to all.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, you are such a great knitter. Love your guernsey.
> ...
> ...


Glad you like it, Kathy- the great thing is so many are interested, and a few are really getting into the spirit of what I was hoping to teach- and starting their own tradition!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you like it, Kathy- the great thing is so many are interested, and a few are really getting into the spirit of what I was hoping to teach- and starting their own tradition!


Hopefully one day I will feel confident enough to attempt one. I'll check out your workshop.

Kathy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the good luck wishes. I love the mittens! Do you have a pattern?


kehinkle said:


> Had a nice chat with Sam today at a late lunch. Showed him how to do magic loop and told him to practice. Worked a bit on my socks. Think I have them where I want them. Now to do the second one. Need to get my act together and get stuff around for tomorrow. Will be leaving around noon for Chicago.
> 
> Julie, you are such a great knitter. Love your guernsey.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband has dreams like that. Either his Grandpa or his uncle and sometimes his old work. Always good memories for him. I have had dreams of the past but not that far back. Kind of cool!


Angora1 said:


> Strange, but I have had two nights now where in my dreams I have been with people who have been dead for over 20 yrs. Night before I was with my dad and I awoke and it was so real, like he was still alive and just carrying on a normal conversation and last night DH's colleague who died of a brain tumor over 25 yrs. ago was talking to me and as he gave me a hug I awoke. I wonder who will visit me tonight. It was nice to have that time with them even if it wasn't real...it felt real.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> ...Maybe make a coffee drink with a bit of alcohol thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Take care all. Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> Kathy


 A better cup of coffee has a lot of alcohol thrown in using a very good measure. Better still with very little coffee in. Best of all , leave out the coffee!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It's through the extension of the state college. What it mainly does is prepare you to help in the community with gardens or teaching you volunteer your time. I just like learning more about plants and trees and how they grow. They have a help line here where people can call with questions about gardening and we can help them.


Bonnie7591 said:


> TNS, terrible incident in the school, the world seems to be going crazy!
> 
> Caren, your pool area is so beautiful, you must have quite the farm. I love swimming & wish there was a pool closer to us. An outdoor pool would be no good here as we would only get to use it for maybe 3months our nearest indoor pool is in Lloysminster, 60 miles away. Lots of lakes to use in summer but the water never gets too warm.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> A better cup of coffee has a lot of alcohol thrown in using a very good measure. Better still with very little coffee in. Best of all , leave out the coffee!


Like your idea, or you could have a coffee liquor. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30pm and I am caught up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Like your idea, or you could have a coffee liquor. :lol: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> May I suggest the baby kale? I put it in the juicer and in smoothies. I also make a combination of baby kale, baby spinach, and arugula saute'd with lemon, garlic and wine---I could eat that all day---even better with a little fresh parmesan or blue cheese shaved on top.


I'll have Gerry give that a try... The baby should be less tough...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not good at eating a good breakfast so making the shakes with oatmeal or protein powder in them will be my breakfast meal replacement -- and I can make a fortified juice to drink before lunch which is supposed to fill me up so I don't eat much for lunch -- and then just go easy at dinner with just a protein and vegetables. No bread, no pasta, no sugar, no rice and fruit only in the drinks. It works---I just get tired of it and have to have some potatoes and bacon and sausage to break up the routine.


I usually have a bar or a handful of nuts for breakfast... crackers and cheese, maybe some green grapes, for lunch... the problem is dinner. we eat way too late and I usually have a second plate because I am hungry and G is not fond of leftovers... Nothing wrong with one square of Aldi's chocolate, though I haven't had any in the house in awhile.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm not good at eating a good breakfast so making the shakes with oatmeal or protein powder in them will be my breakfast meal replacement -- and I can make a fortified juice to drink before lunch which is supposed to fill me up so I don't eat much for lunch -- and then just go easy at dinner with just a protein and vegetables. No bread, no pasta, no sugar, no rice and fruit only in the drinks. It works---I just get tired of it and have to have some potatoes and bacon and sausage to break up the routine.


I usually have a bar or a handful of nuts for breakfast... crackers and cheese, maybe some green grapes, for lunch... the problem is dinner. we eat way too late and I usually have a second plate because I am hungry and G is not fond of leftovers... Nothing wrong with one square of Aldi's chocolate, though I haven't had any in the house in awhile.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you feeling better, Dawn?


I am finally feeling better. Was not on long last night. Have lots to do tomorrow to get ready for the weekend. Am looking forward to it though i wish it was warmer! I'm bringing nothing but warm clothes!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Does he s[end much time with you? And does he need to avoid them or are using the meds to try to deal with the problem?


Sometimes he is here quite a bit other times not so much. His daycare provider has dogs so they are changing that first and hoping that not being around them ALL the time will help ease his troubles. The Dr. forgot to put dosage on script so pharmacy couldnt fill yesterday and say they couldnt get ahold of dr today! Glad its not a life threatening condition. They are giving him an inhaler so that they don't have to worry about having the machine or electricity. Just have to teach him how to do it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a herbal supplement, the one I have has feverfew in it, it is a neurological and also for inflammation in the sinus and head.
> I got mine at Natural Grocer but I'm sure any natural/health food store should have it.


Thank you will check into this as well as plain feverfew.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to remember that for next year -- sounds like something I'd like to do. I know our community college has extension programs like this...I'm also contemplating taking on the challenge of learning another language.



nittergma said:


> It's through the extension of the state college. What it mainly does is prepare you to help in the community with gardens or teaching you volunteer your time. I just like learning more about plants and trees and how they grow. They have a help line here where people can call with questions about gardening and we can help them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a question about a baby dress I'm making. I have frogged it 3 times for various reasons. It begins with 5 rows of garter and then stockinette the rest of the way up. The bottom was rolling up where the garter stopped and the ss began. Would it be better to do seed or moss stitch or more rows of garter? Or should I just hope it will straighten after washing. I am using acrylic yarn so blocking may not help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I still have our winter clothes out so still have the fleece pajamas and sweats to borrow if you need to.



Pup lover said:


> I am finally feeling better. Was not on long last night. Have lots to do tomorrow to get ready for the weekend. Am looking forward to it though i wish it was warmer! I'm bringing nothing but warm clothes!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!!! I'm down 8 pounds!!! Just so excited that I had to share!!!
> HUGS!!


Yay you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our kids' doctor said it was an accumulation thing -- it may not have to be all or nothing. our DGS has allergies to cats, so he's on Benadryl or children's Claritin when he's around at DS's with their two cats -- but otherwise a small dose at bedtime seems to be all he needs. I take WalMart's Chor-tabs the whole time I'm at DS's. Never used to have allergies, but then how was I to know -- all the animals were outside. The cats really make my head clog up and really irritates my eyes. I found eye drops for allergies too and the combination keeps me feeling fine when I'm there. Hope they get him squared away -- it's miserable being miserable -- dark circles under the eyes is a good signal that allergies are acting up.



Pup lover said:


> Sometimes he is here quite a bit other times not so much. His daycare provider has dogs so they are changing that first and hoping that not being around them ALL the time will help ease his troubles. The Dr. forgot to put dosage on script so pharmacy couldnt fill yesterday and say they couldnt get ahold of dr today! Glad its not a life threatening condition. They are giving him an inhaler so that they don't have to worry about having the machine or electricity. Just have to teach him how to do it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Personally, I'd switch to the seed or moss stitch....a few more rows of garter may cure the problem, but I know that the linen stitch or the moss stitch will work for sure.



pammie1234 said:


> I have a question about a baby dress I'm making. I have frogged it 3 times for various reasons. It begins with 5 rows of garter and then stockinette the rest of the way up. The bottom was rolling up where the garter stopped and the ss began. Would it be better to do seed or moss stitch or more rows of garter? Or should I just hope it will straighten after washing. I am using acrylic yarn so blocking may not help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I am finally feeling better. Was not on long last night. Have lots to do tomorrow to get ready for the weekend. Am looking forward to it though i wish it was warmer! I'm bringing nothing but warm clothes!


Glad you are finally feeling better. I know it didn't help, having to go into work when you felt so awful. Have a wonderful weekend with the girls.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Lincoln. We have had a lovely day.
> hugs to every one and some photos...


Beautiful picture! Cant wait to meet you! Glad your having a good time.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257472-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

